# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #9



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Same here - 80's and humid. That's about as hot as I can take. I feel for you, CB!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

64 and rainy


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So I'm confused. I thought President Obama said Al Qaeda was on the run.

Seems to me its Americans running from embassies and consulates. Meanwhile 1000+ prisoners are running from the places from which they escaped in the Middle East and only approximately 100 have been re-captured.

Guess Obama dosen't have a handle on or the precise control, power and leadership he claims to have anywhere in the world.

Remember Benghazi.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I'm confused. I thought President Obama said Al Qaeda was on the run.
> 
> Seems to me its Americans running from embassies and consulates.
> 
> Guess Obama dosen't have a handle on or the precise control, power and leadership he claims to have.


When has he ever had control? except for the way he can change the subject, when caught in lies. But then you know its all phony . But then if one believes that you might want to meet me I am the Queen of England, and will title you as a Princess for about one million. :roll: :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I'm confused. I thought President Obama said Al Qaeda was on the run.
> 
> Seems to me its Americans running from embassies and consulates. Meanwhile 1000+ prisoners are running from the places from which they escaped in the Middle East and only approximately 100 have been re-captured.
> 
> ...


Sad - he loves them so much, and they don't love him back. Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't mind responding to posts by Seattle OR Huck if they are nice posts. I'm always hoping that it will continue to be nice. How sad if Huck used someone's attempt at civility to make you feel bad. I'm sorry if my posts contributed to that. I haven't sided with anybody, but I sure don't like nasty posts, especially if they're done just to start a fight.


I know you are a wonderful lady, but Huck & Seattle love to "suck" some of us in then strike like a Rattlesnake!

I too felt sorry for Seattle then she really hit me hard with her nasty mouth & hateful ways! She will get you too just to be nasty as just waiting for it to happen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sad - he loves them so much, and they don't love him back. Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?


Obama is being used by the Muslims. Once his usefulness is finished, they will move on strengthened by what they accomplished.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know you are a wonderful lady, but Huck & Seattle love to "suck" some of us in then strike like a Rattlesnake!
> 
> I too felt sorry for Seattle then she really hit me hard with her nasty mouth & hateful ways! She will get you too just to be nasty as just waiting for it to happen.


 I'm pretty gullible. I sent you an email.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So the USA has been given the most dire warning ever since the New York 911 about extreme terrorist activity for how many days until what? What has happened or what indicator(s) will have to happen for all Americans to know and believe this immediate threat has subsided and travel is again considered safe? What indicator will Washington receive to tell us it is safe to go into the shark-infested waters again?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I'm confused. I thought President Obama said Al Qaeda was on the run.
> 
> Seems to me its Americans running from embassies and consulates. Meanwhile 1000+ prisoners are running from the places from which they escaped in the Middle East and only approximately 100 have been re-captured.
> 
> ...


I posted about the prisoners' escape on S&O. I can't believe that it isn't being broadcast more. These escapees are extremists that will be out for revenge for being imprisoned and also to fulfill their oath to Allah. I'm not at all surprised there was an increase in chatter before the escapes. It's a shame that a connection wasn't made to prevent it.

The closing of the embassies and consulates only confirms that we can't protect our citizens. Maybe Obama should have said that Bin Laden is dead and we are/will be on the run. How pathetic is he!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

A slight reason to celebrate!

Finally, the Washington Post and The Boston Globe, two of our country's used-to-be most prominent newspapers are no longer owned by news types!

Finally, these media mongers will have to produce a product that consumers want otherwise each company will go bankrupt.

These two Lib rags have not been owned by someone other than Libs writers for what, 300 years? Perhaps we'll see some more balanced reporting from real journalists who will be expected to produce and follow the laws of capitalism otherwise to not do so is their guaranteed demise.

I haven't read either paper for probably 15 years and couldn't be happier that within the same 72 hour period, both rags received a knock to the head for being uber Liberal and idiotic. The twins have just be separated at the hip! 

Hip Hip Hoorah for Fair and Balanced and news worthy journalism.

We'll see if we'll get it. The owner of the Boston Red Sox (Henry) bought the Boston Globe. I don't know who bought the Wash Post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope this does not get lock out as Amin. ususal closes after 100 pages.
Friend on facebook post it and have not tried it yet but sure sounds good.

Oven Eggs

1 muffin pan spray with non stick cooking spray.

Place a slice of ham (I am using candian Bacon less fat) in bottom of each well/ can use deli ham cut in half.

place teaspoon or so of dicied tomatoes on top of ham ( 1 large tomatoe should be enough for 12 portions unless I do it.

Sprinkle with shredded cheddar cheese,( can use low fat cheese) over tomatoes.

Break one egg into each spot.

Sprinkle a bit of salt and pepper on each one.

Bake at 350 degrees for 18 to 20 minute's or until yokes are as firm as you like, and till whites are cooked through. 

Can serve on toast or English muffins. I think will skip the bread thing and muffins too. 

It sounds good to me, hope it does to you all too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I posted about the prisoners' escape on S&O. I can't believe that it isn't being broadcast more. These escapees are extremists that will be out for revenge for being imprisoned and also to fulfill their oath to Allah. I'm not at all surprised there was an increase in chatter before the escapes. It's a shame that a connection wasn't made to prevent it.
> 
> The closing of the embassies and consulates only confirms that we can't protect our citizens. Maybe Obama should have said that Bin Laden is dead and we are/will be on the run. How pathetic is he!


Come on Solo - you KNOW the NSA is more interested in your calls than those of those hardened prisoners. Obama is panicked as he does not want another Benghazi on his watch before the elections. The last phony scandal is still pursuing him and he cannot shake it. Perhaps he should have thought out better how to run the weapons through other channels.

Remember Benghazi.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A slight reason to celebrate!
> 
> Finally, the Washington Post and The Boston Globe, two of our country's used-to-be most prominent newspapers are no longer owned by news types!
> 
> ...


I think it was the creator of Amazon that bought the Washington Post.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I think Huck is every bit as needy as SS. It just isn't as apparent.



Knit crazy said:


> Wow, you are right. Neither has much sense or has a logical thought process. MIB is needier, that the only difference I see.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Come on Solo - you KNOW the NSA is more interested in your calls than those of those hardened prisoners. Obama is panicked as he does not want another Benghazi on his watch before the elections. The last phony scandal is still pursuing him and he cannot shake it. Perhaps he should have thought out better how to run the weapons through other channels.
> 
> Remember Benghazi.


Obama is the real live version of Nintendo's Yoshi game. Where Yoshi is constantly followed by eggs wherever he goes, actually I think they are attached to Yoshi's rear. (LOL) All the "phony" scandals are following Obama everywhere he goes.

Gun running is not for this administration, i.e. Fast and Furious. Learning who to give the weapons to is another problem for Obama. Wanna bet that the recent escapees will be the recipients ?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I'm confused. I thought President Obama said Al Qaeda was on the run.
> 
> Seems to me its Americans running from embassies and consulates. Meanwhile 1000+ prisoners are running from the places from which they escaped in the Middle East and only approximately 100 have been re-captured.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When has he ever had control? except for the way he can change the subject, when caught in lies. But then you know its all phony . But then if one believes that you might want to meet me I am the Queen of England, and will title you as a Princess for about one million. :roll: :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

your recipe sounds delicious Yarnie; I'd skip the bread too but have some fruit as a side


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Incompetent. I doubt if he has even thought of a withdrawal plan. What a worthless CIC. Pathetic is too kind.


soloweygirl said:


> I posted about the prisoners' escape on S&O. I can't believe that it isn't being broadcast more. These escapees are extremists that will be out for revenge for being imprisoned and also to fulfill their oath to Allah. I'm not at all surprised there was an increase in chatter before the escapes. It's a shame that a connection wasn't made to prevent it.
> 
> The closing of the embassies and consulates only confirms that we can't protect our citizens. Maybe Obama should have said that Bin Laden is dead and we are/will be on the run. How pathetic is he!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> 64 and rainy


I'll take it!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I suggest you watch this. It will be coming to our streets soon. Hope the link works.

A Homecoming
If we don't wise up, this is what we will soon face in the USA.& Canada

www.liveleak.com/view?i=07b_1368058553


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I'm confused. I thought President Obama said Al Qaeda was on the run.
> 
> Seems to me its Americans running from embassies and consulates. Meanwhile 1000+ prisoners are running from the places from which they escaped in the Middle East and only approximately 100 have been re-captured.
> 
> ...


obama hasn't much of anything going for him as far as I can tell.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> obama hasn't much of anything going for him as far as I can tell.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Incompetent. I doubt if he has even thought of a withdrawal plan. What a worthless CIC. Pathetic is too kind.


Terrible but true.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Terrible but true.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So the USA has been given the most dire warning ever since the New York 911 about extreme terrorist activity for how many days until what? What has happened or what indicator(s) will have to happen for all Americans to know and believe this immediate threat has subsided and travel is again considered safe? What indicator will Washington receive to tell us it is safe to go into the shark-infested waters again?


Good questions - he probably added them to his "not gonna answer" file.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good questions - he probably added them to his unanswered questions file.


He hasn't got a clue.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG
I agree with you . My only question is......Does the USA have any "real journalists"? The journalism schools have been burdened with liberal professors for decades.


knitpresentgifts said:


> A slight reason to celebrate!
> 
> Finally, the Washington Post and The Boston Globe, two of our country's used-to-be most prominent newspapers are no longer owned by news types!
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Will definitely give it a try. Thanks for sharing.


theyarnlady said:


> I hope this does not get lock out as Amin. ususal closes after 100 pages.
> Friend on facebook post it and have not tried it yet but sure sounds good.
> 
> Oven Eggs
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Perhaps he should have read his job description before committing to his handlers to run. And they should have studied his Chicago community leader resume first.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Come on Solo - you KNOW the NSA is more interested in your calls than those of those hardened prisoners. Obama is panicked as he does not want another Benghazi on his watch before the elections. The last phony scandal is still pursuing him and he cannot shake it. Perhaps he should have thought out better how to run the weapons through other channels.
> 
> Remember Benghazi.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll never will look at Yoshi the same way again. Very funny.



soloweygirl said:


> Obama is the real live version of Nintendo's Yoshi game. Where Yoshi is constantly followed by eggs wherever he goes, actually I think they are attached to Yoshi's rear. (LOL) All the "phony" scandals are following Obama everywhere he goes.
> 
> Gun running is not for this administration, i.e. Fast and Furious. Learning who to give the weapons to is another problem for Obama. Wanna bet that the recent escapees will be the recipients ?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe his ignorant followers with their hands out waiting for their payoffs. And their numbers are growing.


thumper5316 said:


> obama hasn't much of anything going for him as far as I can tell.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What fun and disaster at the same time.

Chicago is the next biggest US city about to go bankrupt.

How sweet since it is Obama's and dead-fish mayor Emanuel's home state.

How sad the state of affairs and efforts of the union who once again are to blame for the fall of a great US city. 

Exorbitant promised pensions by the Dem Unions have ruined Chicago much as they did Detroit. 

Which city will be next?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> He hasn't got a clue.


 :roll: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was so amazed at the video. God is so Awesome! I don't know how old the baby was . I was wondering too. If everyone thinking about abortion would watch that she would change her mind on it not being a baby. Looked like a baby to me .


A high school friend of mine is a friend on Facebook and is very pro-life/anti-abortion. She posted a picture of a baby at 12 weeks that looked about like the baby in the video. Odd isn't it that women, who expound on taking care of children and animals, are so blasé about killing their own children. Sad.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie know the feeling but if you leave they win meaning L.OLL gang that what they want conquer and divide. Don't let them win. You know we may not always agree, this group here. But there is love. So stand by how you feel and lets go on. Love you lady we have been through it before and we will get pass it again.


Jane, you are a big part of this thread. We wouldn't be the same without you. MIB/Seattle just isn't part of this group, and you know we have big issues with her past nastiness. We know what her problems are, and that we can't fix them. I just hate seeing you get worked up about her or Huck. I try not to get my blood pressure up as neither MIB or Huck are worth spending time on.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is full blown summer here. It was 97 yesterday with the most dreadful humidity. I was watering until 8:30 last night and I was so hot I thought I was going to faint. It is suppose to be 100 tomorrow. Ugh! It is too hot for me to knit. I have a counter full of cucumber to pickle. Maybe knitcrazy would like them . Dreading doing them.


I am buried in cucumbers too. Tomatoes as well. Cut up some of both, tossed them with red onion and Italian dressing. I have a five pound container of it. I put up refrigerator pickles last week, made Sumner Salad, which was my DH's grandmother used to make. I'll post that recipe. The best thing I made this year with cucumbers was pickle relish. It turned out really well. Here is the recipe for Grandma's salad:

Summer Salad

Sliced Cucumbers (as much as you want)
Green Onions (white parts and green parts)
Cottage cheese
Sour cream or Greek Yogurt (my choice this year)
Low Fat Buttermill
Salt and pepper to taste

Sorry that I don't provide specific measurements. The best I can tell you is I use 5 lb. cottage cheese containers from SAMs Club. I fill 2/3 full of sliced cucumbers. Then I add green onions to taste. I cover with the buttermilk and add 1 cup yogurt and 1 cup cottage cheese. It is a cool, yummy salad on a hot day.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

BO is on Letterman tonight. I just heard on the Five that there has been the first arrest of a Benghazi terrorist. Dana Perino was sarcastic about the timing. Evidently, BO needed something to report with this appearance, so he sent out an arrest warrant to make a grand statement. Maybe we need to hope more interviews to be scheduled? That seems the only way to get any action on Benghazi.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am buried in cucumbers too. Tomatoes as well. Cut up some of both, tossed them with red onion and Italian dressing. I have a five pound container of it. I put up refrigerator pickles last week, made Sumner Salad, which was my DH's grandmother used to make. I'll post that recipe. The best thing I made this year with cucumbers was pickle relish. It turned out really well. Here is the recipe for Grandma's salad:
> 
> Summer Salad
> 
> ...


That is close to the recipe I use but sliced onion with a dash of sugar. But haven't used cottage cheese in it. Got it out of the Southern Living . Have you used the Greek yogurt cream cheese? I love it! I didn't even think about pickle relish. Do you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama is being used by the Muslims. Once his usefulness is finished, they will move on strengthened by what they accomplished.


I think he has strong Muslim leanings because of his history. I think he is every bit as much a Muslim as a Christian, and not much of either. It has just been politically expedient to be labeled a Christian. Truthfully, I don't think he is committed to Christ. He is a Socialist raised by Communists. He is probably an agnostic. But, he has sympathy and allegiance to Muslims.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think he has strong Muslim leanings because of his history. I think he is every bit as much a Muslim as a Christian, and not much of either. It has just been politically expedient to be labeled a Christian. Truthfully, I don't think he is committed to Christ. He is a Socialist raised by Communists. He is probably an agnostic. But, he has sympathy and allegiance to Muslims.


I completely agree.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What fun and disaster at the same time.
> 
> Chicago is the next biggest US city about to go bankrupt.
> 
> ...


KPG
Yours.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I know you are a wonderful lady, but Huck & Seattle love to "suck" some of us in then strike like a Rattlesnake!
> 
> I too felt sorry for Seattle then she really hit me hard with her nasty mouth & hateful ways! She will get you too just to be nasty as just waiting for it to happen.


I have to ask myself what their motive is for interacting with people they so clearly disagree with and dislike. The only thing that makes sense to me is that they were languishing on LOLL after most conservatives left. It wasn't fun anymore. You can't argue with those with whom you agree.

This is entertainment for these people. After LOLL became less active, many began moving to arguments on Smoking and Obamacare. They liked that. Then when conservatives spent more time here, they followed us here.

They want a fight. You can either give them what they want and post on their sites where they feel empowered due to numbers and historical precedence (it's their thread) or take them on here if they follow. At least if we make them come here, we have the numbers to shoot them down. It is our turf, and we can ignore the (best option) or tell them to go home.

What happened on Integrity happened because there were people unfamiliar with the history of negative interaction and who were clueless about the good vs. evil of the personalities involved. They got in the middle and chose sides. I noticed that the Libs made a concerted effort to appear civil on Integrity. It was an act, but those in the middle believed it. I think we should be very careful about what we say to those we have not interacted with before. You can't expect those people to support us when they have no knowl edge other than that moment in time. Designer, of course, was part of the sideshow the Libs orchestrated there. She appeared ignorant of the history, but she has been standing with the Libs for some time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have to ask myself what their motive is for interacting with people they so clearly disagree with and dislike. The only thing that makes sense to me is that they were languishing on LOLL after most conservatives left. It wasn't fun anymore. You can't argue with those with whom you agree.
> 
> This is entertainment for these people. After LOLL became less active, many began moving to arguments on Smoking and Obamacare. They liked that. Then when conservatives spent more time here, they followed us here.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Knit Crazy. Well done. The nasty, evil people, in my mind, do not exist. I have no feeling for them and no desire to interact and bring them into my life. I look at who is writing and read those that I trust. The others do not exist.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is close to the recipe I use but sliced onion with a dash of sugar. But haven't used cottage cheese in it. Got it out of the Southern Living . Have you used the Greek yogurt cream cheese? I love it! I didn't even think about pickle relish. Do you mind sharing your recipe?


I didn't know there was Greek yogurt cream cheese. How do the calories compare?

Here is the pickle relish recipe I made:

Sweet and Spicy Pickle Relish

3 cups chopped green peppers
6 cups chopped cucumber
2 cups minced onion
2 cups apple cider vinegar
2 cups sugar
1 T. Kosher salt
1 T. mustard seed
1/2 t. celery seed
1 t. red chili flakes (optional)
1/2 t. tumeric

Deseed cucumbers. Put in large pot and add salt. Cover with water. Let stand 4 hours. Drain cucumbers and rinse. Press out moisture after draining. Combine vinegar, sugar, and spices. Bring the vinegar mixture to a boil. Add vegetables. Bring mixture back to a boil and simmer for 10 minutes. Use a slotted spoon to put the relish in sterile canning jars. Add vinegar mixture to fill jars to 1/4 inch from top. Wipe top of each jar and rim. Seal jars and process in hot water bath for 10 minutes.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I posted about the prisoners' escape on S&O. I can't believe that it isn't being broadcast more. These escapees are extremists that will be out for revenge for being imprisoned and also to fulfill their oath to Allah. I'm not at all surprised there was an increase in chatter before the escapes. It's a shame that a connection wasn't made to prevent it.
> 
> The closing of the embassies and consulates only confirms that we can't protect our citizens. Maybe Obama should have said that Bin Laden is dead and we are/will be on the run. How pathetic is he!


Why don't we just pull out of all these countries, end foreign aid to them, use only non-Arab oil, as well as natural gas, coal, and all of the so-called green alternative energy? Then, we should require all companies doing business in America to end their relationship with Arab countries or end doing business with America. Those leaving Arab countries should shut down or destroy all their facilities, and shut down all trade with them. We should only change this position if a country can guarantee and prove to us that they have captured and killed all terrorists in their territory.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't know there was Greek yogurt cream cheese. How do the calories compare?
> 
> Here is the pickle relish recipe I made:
> 
> ...


Cream cheese is 9 g of fat, 2 g of protein, greek yogurt cream cheese is 3g of fat and 4 g of protein. Calories are 60 for 2 tbsp.  Thanks for the recipe for cucumber relish. I will be trying it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope this does not get lock out as Amin. ususal closes after 100 pages.
> Friend on facebook post it and have not tried it yet but sure sounds good.
> 
> Oven Eggs
> ...


I have tried this & yum, yum, good!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Why don't we just pull out of all these countries, end foreign aid to them, use only non-Arab oil, as well as natural gas, coal, and all of the so-called green alternative energy? Then, we should require all companies doing business in America to end their relationship with Arab countries or end doing business with America. Those leaving Arab countries should shut down or destroy all their facilities, and shut down all trade with them. We should only change this position if a country can guarantee and prove to us that they have captured and killed all terrorists in their territory.


This is my thinking too as why send money as most of those countries hate us no matter what we do for them so keep our money & deport all of those illegals who are sucking us dry of money!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like someone on CNN is waking up.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/06/cnn-becoming-a-news-organization-again-81078


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A slight reason to celebrate!
> 
> Finally, the Washington Post and The Boston Globe, two of our country's used-to-be most prominent newspapers are no longer owned by news types!
> 
> ...


It was the Amazon mogul, Jeff Bezos. They say he will separate the newspaper business-wise from Amazon. Unfortunately, he supports Democrats, the Internet sales tax, and gay marriage.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, you are a big part of this thread. We wouldn't be the same without you. MIB/Seattle just isn't part of this group, and you know we have big issues with her past nastiness. We know what her problems are, and that we can't fix them. I just hate seeing you get worked up about her or Huck. I try not to get my blood pressure up as neither MIB or Huck are worth spending time on.


Yes, you are right, but it seemed to me that several was taking her side, but Bratty is on her case too so guess she does not have a family home!

All I asked her to do was tell the reason the doctors performed a late pregnancy abortion, but she refused so I don't believe her as think she had a back street abortion is why she never had any children.

If she married a man with 5 children, then you know he was fertile so why didn't she have a child then? She has lied about everything that the Lefties don't want her either!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Knit Crazy. Well done. The nasty, evil people, in my mind, do not exist. I have no feeling for them and no desire to interact and bring them into my life. I look at who is writing and read those that I trust. The others do not exist.


Yes I agree with you & Knit Crazy completely as you both have them correct.

They don't want Seattle either!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this great news? http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/planned-parenthood-now-under-nationwide-investigation-by-gao-congressmen-an


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, we have bunches of cukes as it must be a good year for them. Getting a few red raspberries, tomatoes, & at least one zucchini daily, & red peppers are big but not turning!

Potatoes are ready to dig but not much more in garden too much rain!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this great news? http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/planned-parenthood-now-under-nationwide-investigation-by-gao-congressmen-an


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy, I love your cucmber salad, almost like the one Hubby likes. So will try yours, and see how he likes it know I will.

Have to tell you my cucmber story. We where all having a dinner at dear friends house on the lake outside. Everyone was to bring something. Didn't know what to make, so friend whose house we were going to gave me a recipe for a German cucumber salad. Know I have already admitted I am not the greatest cook in this world or beyond. But hey this was easy so I was told. So I bought about 5 cucumber and cut them in big chunks and mixs rest of the stuff. Well you just know what happen. The chunks were suppose to be cut in thin slices, and soak in salt water. Gee I couldn't understand why the whole six of my friends were laughing, when Dar explained it to me. One laugh so hard she had tears in her eyes. After that when it came to having any dinner together they would let me make brownies , or almond cake. Especial after I made the lemon meringue pie, which other friend Velda ask if they could have a hammer chisel to cut crust with. 
But I can make some very good things, just have to make them more than once.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, we have bunches of cukes as it must be a good year for them. Getting a few red raspberries, tomatoes, & at least one zucchini daily, & red peppers are big but not turning!
> 
> Potatoes are ready to dig but not much more in garden too much rain!


Hey I finial got a nice big brandywine tomato today. I love them. have a handful of green beans one pepper but no squash yet . My flower bed is flat baby bunny uses it as a hiding place. But my basil is full and so is oregano,parsely, sage and thyme are going over the top. Even my rosemary is doing good even after bunny ate some of it. My lavender not so good. My chives are all over the place and my chocolate mint is all over too. Have to start drying them soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Rocky's post that a fetus wasn't human has been bothering me all day. There is so much in the news these days that shows a growing trend to treat babies like a commodity. While medical advancement has helped some couples have a family, many of the new reproductive and other medical technologies have made the situation worse. Some want a baby so badly that they go to extreme measures with multipe invitro implants or surragacy and then use selective abortion to cut the number of babies down or because the baby has a defect or is the "wrong" gender. Or multiple babies are born with severe medical problems. Everything seems to be focused on what the adults "want" rather than what the babies "need". Parents or guardians that neglect their children often aren't held accountable until the abuse or neglect gets so severe that children have died or been severely physically and/or emotionally injured.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I finial got a nice big brandywine tomato today. I love them. have a handful of green beans one pepper but no squash yet . My flower bed is flat baby bunny uses it as a hiding place. But my basil is full and so is oregano,parsely, sage and thyme are going over the top. Even my rosemary is doing good even after bunny ate some of it. My lavender not so good. My chives are all over the place and my chocolate mint is all over too. Have to start drying them soon.


Love brandwine. Still haven't had many tomatoes. What is your secret to growing rosemary? Can't seems to keep mine alive. I love to smell it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, WCK, you are correct in your thinking about these babies! Suck a shame!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Rocky's post that a fetus wasn't human has been bothering me all day. There is so much in the news these days that shows a growing trend to treat babies like a commodity. While medical advancement has helped some couples have a family, many of the new reproductive and other medical technologies have made the situation worse. Some want a baby so badly that they go to extreme measures with multipe invitro implants or surragacy and then use selective abortion to cut the number of babies down or because the baby has a defect or is the "wrong" gender. Or multiple babies are born with severe medical problems. Everything seems to be focused on what the adults "want" rather than what the babies "need". Parents or guardians that neglect their children often aren't held accountable until the abuse or neglect gets so severe that children have died or been severely physically and/or emotionally injured.


I know what you mean WCK. My daughter had alot of trouble getting pregnant with my youngest grandson. She tried invitro. I was so happy that it didn't work. They had just given up and were going to try to adopt. She found out she was pregnant. I think she would have lost her mind if she didn't have another baby. It is hard for some to conceive that want a baby and then others just throw them away. Very sad.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I think you nailed it with very intuitive insights.



Knit crazy said:


> I have to ask myself what their motive is for interacting with people they so clearly disagree with and dislike. The only thing that makes sense to me is that they were languishing on LOLL after most conservatives left. It wasn't fun anymore. You can't argue with those with whom you agree.
> 
> This is entertainment for these people. After LOLL became less active, many began moving to arguments on Smoking and Obamacare. They liked that. Then when conservatives spent more time here, they followed us here.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love brandwine. Still haven't had many tomatoes. What is your secret to growing rosemary? Can't seems to keep mine alive. I love to smell it.


this is what I do I plant it and ignore it and forget to water it. Then let God take care of it.  
Actual found that rosemary loves to be in dry ground, so don't water it much.
Also I had until last year a basil tree. Know that is funny as was
told by man at garden center Basil dies after summer. But put mine in pot and brought it in the house, and wow it grew into a tree. Had it out on deck last summer and we had a bad storm and it was slip down the middle. It was two years old I want to try it again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh West Coast Kitty , I am with you on that. Life is life . It is sad to me to think that some think the way they do. 
They never will understand the meaning of life.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this great news? http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/planned-parenthood-now-under-nationwide-investigation-by-gao-congressmen-an


That's fantastic news CB. Thanks for posting. I just debated with the loons in LOLL over Planned Parenthood recently. They refuse to accept the facts that over 333,000 babies were murdered in 2012 by PP alone and that we, the taxpayers, fund at least 45% PP's abortion costs currently.

While I don't agree to abortions except in the case of a forced rape or the proven fatal risk to the mother, abortion is a legal option available to women and has been for decades.

It amazes me when the Libs and Progs decree a war on women. There isn't any war on women, its moms warring on their own babies!

I'm opposed to having PP use my money to kill innocent children because mothers decide their pregnancies are inconvenient or because they wish to use abortions as a means of birth control which the majority of abortions are for just those reasons.

Peacegoddess posted the PP actual 2011-2012 reports. I reviewed and discussed them, and then all the loons attacked me for bringing forth the facts.

Pretty darn funny at least. Had she read or understood the facts she would never had posted something that is against her beliefs. She then repeatedly told me I was using and viewing the wrong reports! What a wacko.

Killing babies is never funny nor appropriate. No one of good character would willingly kill her child unless for one of the reasons I mentioned previously.

I pray for those millions of murdered babies. I saw a couple of burial sites in China of the millions of infant babies murdered and was affected tremendously.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I think you nailed it with very intuitive insights.


I am with you to knit crazy. Can't imagine what kind of life they must have had or are having as to feel the need to always find a reason to act the way they do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Why don't we just pull out of all these countries, end foreign aid to them, use only non-Arab oil, as well as natural gas, coal, and all of the so-called green alternative energy? Then, we should require all companies doing business in America to end their relationship with Arab countries or end doing business with America. Those leaving Arab countries should shut down or destroy all their facilities, and shut down all trade with them. We should only change this position if a country can guarantee and prove to us that they have captured and killed all terrorists in their territory.


Knit crazy
just because you are trying very hard to make enemies in a small circle, you now want the whole Arab World to become our Enemy? I see that as stupidity on a grand scale and more than just scary. Holy Cow what are you thinking? Well, you aren't that is the problem.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you to knit crazy. Can't imagine what kind of life they must have had or are having as to feel the need to always find a reason to act the way they do.


theyarnlady
still searching to find YOUR "facts"?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

NOPE


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like someone on CNN is waking up.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/06/cnn-becoming-a-news-organization-again-81078


Good!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's fantastic news CB. Thanks for posting. I just debated with the loons in LOLL over Planned Parenthood recently. They refuse to accept the facts that over 333,000 babies were murdered in 2012 by PP alone and that we, the taxpayers, fund at least 45% PP's abortion costs currently.
> 
> While I don't agree to abortions except in the case of a forced rape or the proven fatal risk to the mother, abortion is a legal option available to women and has been for decades.
> 
> ...


KPG
You are so off base it is pitiful. At least try to be in the roam of accuracy. Look up accuracy. Sure, bringing children into the World to have them go into inventend conflict (War) is acceptabe to you. Over 5,000 killed in Afghanistan and Iraq just on our side and several hundred thousand on the other seems so acceptable to you. Your views are terribly skewed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> NOPE


theyarnlady
tough to find something that does not exist, isn't it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's fantastic news CB. Thanks for posting. I just debated with the loons in LOLL over Planned Parenthood recently. They refuse to accept the facts that over 333,000 babies were murdered in 2012 by PP alone and that we, the taxpayers, fund at least 45% PP's abortion costs currently.
> 
> While I don't agree to abortions except in the case of a forced rape or the proven fatal risk to the mother, abortion is a legal option available to women and has been for decades.
> 
> ...


KPH
you and bringing facts? Now that is funny, real funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> A high school friend of mine is a friend on Facebook and is very pro-life/anti-abortion. She posted a picture of a baby at 12 weeks that looked about like the baby in the video. Odd isn't it that women, who expound on taking care of children and animals, are so blasé about killing their own children. Sad.


It's hard to fathom. I wonder if the future will consider this as a barbaric and unnatural act.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I'll never will look at Yoshi the same way again. Very funny.


Love it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am buried in cucumbers too. Tomatoes as well. Cut up some of both, tossed them with red onion and Italian dressing. I have a five pound container of it. I put up refrigerator pickles last week, made Sumner Salad, which was my DH's grandmother used to make. I'll post that recipe. The best thing I made this year with cucumbers was pickle relish. It turned out really well. Here is the recipe for Grandma's salad:
> 
> Summer Salad
> 
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huck is really out of touch with what is happening in the world. She thinks I want to be an enemy of Muslims. Unfortunately, it is the Muslims whose words and actions keep telling us that they are at war with the West. I am just smart enough to see that the Arab world wants our money, trade and military weapons. They all hate us. Why? Because the Quran tells them to kill all infidels. That's you, me, all atheists, Christions, jews, Buddhists and Hindis, and gays. They want Sharia law. Wish the link to the video that I tried to post had worked. It was the experience of a young woman who went to her hometown, which is now overrun with Muslims protesting in the street. She was amazed and dismayed at what they were saying and doing. Sharia law is a real danger.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> BO is on Letterman tonight. I just heard on the Five that there has been the first arrest of a Benghazi terrorist. Dana Perino was sarcastic about the timing. Evidently, BO needed something to report with this appearance, so he sent out an arrest warrant to make a grand statement. Maybe we need to hope more interviews to be scheduled? That seems the only way to get any action on Benghazi.


It's such a mess - I don't even know what to hope for any more - except the truth. Obama - or whoever pulls his strings - is a schemer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty, Neighbor is a computer wiz. He said I has a program inbeded in my computer that was spyware. He fix it in nothing flat.

He said Norton that I have on here should have caught it, but such is life. He put AVG on it now. Now it's running well in fact better than it has run for a while.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> A high school friend of mine is a friend on Facebook and is very pro-life/anti-abortion. She posted a picture of a baby at 12 weeks that looked about like the baby in the video. Odd isn't it that women, who expound on taking care of children and animals, are so blasé about killing their own children. Sad.


It's nice to hear there's another pro-lifer on FB. Sometimes i think I'm alone on there. There are groups, but when I post pro-life, I don't get many comments. I do with other things, but not nearly as many with pro-life. Tell her I'm with her!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, you are a big part of this thread. We wouldn't be the same without you. MIB/Seattle just isn't part of this group, and you know we have big issues with her past nastiness. We know what her problems are, and that we can't fix them. I just hate seeing you get worked up about her or Huck. I try not to get my blood pressure up as neither MIB or Huck are worth spending time on.


Jane, please don't go. We all love having you here. I think MIB and Huck have both left, for a while at least.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have to ask myself what their motive is for interacting with people they so clearly disagree with and dislike. The only thing that makes sense to me is that they were languishing on LOLL after most conservatives left. It wasn't fun anymore. You can't argue with those with whom you agree.
> 
> This is entertainment for these people. After LOLL became less active, many began moving to arguments on Smoking and Obamacare. They liked that. Then when conservatives spent more time here, they followed us here.
> 
> ...


Integrity? How do you find these things?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Why don't we just pull out of all these countries, end foreign aid to them, use only non-Arab oil, as well as natural gas, coal, and all of the so-called green alternative energy? Then, we should require all companies doing business in America to end their relationship with Arab countries or end doing business with America. Those leaving Arab countries should shut down or destroy all their facilities, and shut down all trade with them. We should only change this position if a country can guarantee and prove to us that they have captured and killed all terrorists in their territory.


I agree with you COMPLETELY!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like someone on CNN is waking up.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/06/cnn-becoming-a-news-organization-again-81078


I'm not so sure, though. They're also making an idolizing movie about Her Majesty Hillary.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cream cheese is 9 g of fat, 2 g of protein, greek yogurt cream cheese is 3g of fat and 4 g of protein. Calories are 60 for 2 tbsp.  Thanks for the recipe for cucumber relish. I will be trying it.


Thanks for telling me about Greek yogurt cream cheese. The calorie count is much lower.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck is really out of touch with what is happening in the world. She thinks I want to be an enemy of Muslims. Unfortunately, it is the Muslims whose words and actions keep telling us that they are at war with the West. I am just smart enough to see that the Arab world wants our money, trade and military weapons. They all hate us. Why? Because the Quran tells them to kill all infidels. That's you, me, all atheists, Christions, jews, Buddhists and Hindis, and gays. They want Sharia law. Wish the link to the video that I tried to post had worked. It was the experience of a young woman who went to her hometown, which is now overrun with Muslims protesting in the street. She was amazed and dismayed at what they were saying and doing. Sharia law is a real danger.


So true what you have posted. They will not stop unless nations stand up against them. I do not think the left understand at all what the meaning of Sharia law is. They seem to think that all you have to do is be nice and share, and all will be well with the Muslims terrorist. They seem to think that will lead to peace every where. Won't they be surprise when it does not work that way. In fact I would bet that they would be laughing at what they see as being nice and sweet talk, makes it easier for them to gain control and kill .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this great news? http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/planned-parenthood-now-under-nationwide-investigation-by-gao-congressmen-an


It is!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Rocky's post that a fetus wasn't human has been bothering me all day. There is so much in the news these days that shows a growing trend to treat babies like a commodity. While medical advancement has helped some couples have a family, many of the new reproductive and other medical technologies have made the situation worse. Some want a baby so badly that they go to extreme measures with multipe invitro implants or surragacy and then use selective abortion to cut the number of babies down or because the baby has a defect or is the "wrong" gender. Or multiple babies are born with severe medical problems. Everything seems to be focused on what the adults "want" rather than what the babies "need". Parents or guardians that neglect their children often aren't held accountable until the abuse or neglect gets so severe that children have died or been severely physically and/or emotionally injured.


I agree - it's very disconcerting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy, I love your cucmber salad, almost like the one Hubby likes. So will try yours, and see how he likes it know I will.
> 
> Have to tell you my cucmber story. We where all having a dinner at dear friends house on the lake outside. Everyone was to bring something. Didn't know what to make, so friend whose house we were going to gave me a recipe for a German cucumber salad. Know I have already admitted I am not the greatest cook in this world or beyond. But hey this was easy so I was told. So I bought about 5 cucumber and cut them in big chunks and mixs rest of the stuff. Well you just know what happen. The chunks were suppose to be cut in thin slices, and soak in salt water. Gee I couldn't understand why the whole six of my friends were laughing, when Dar explained it to me. One laugh so hard she had tears in her eyes. After that when it came to having any dinner together they would let me make brownies , or almond cake. Especial after I made the lemon meringue pie, which other friend Velda ask if they could have a hammer chisel to cut crust with.
> But I can make some very good things, just have to make them more than once.


I have to write everything down now. I used to have a terrific memory, but I am glad that I have always written down my recipes as I can no longer recall details of them that I'd have known in the past.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Rocky's post that a fetus wasn't human has been bothering me all day. There is so much in the news these days that shows a growing trend to treat babies like a commodity. While medical advancement has helped some couples have a family, many of the new reproductive and other medical technologies have made the situation worse. Some want a baby so badly that they go to extreme measures with multipe invitro implants or surragacy and then use selective abortion to cut the number of babies down or because the baby has a defect or is the "wrong" gender. Or multiple babies are born with severe medical problems. Everything seems to be focused on what the adults "want" rather than what the babies "need". Parents or guardians that neglect their children often aren't held accountable until the abuse or neglect gets so severe that children have died or been severely physically and/or emotionally injured.


Yes. Think of Octomom. That woman could prod uce them, but not raise them well. It is a blessing for many people though. I had a co-worker, who had invitro after multiple miscarriages. It worked well. She had two precious children, a boy and a girl (twins), who were healthy and everything their parents had been hoping for. She stopped working (hubby had a good job and she wanted to be home with the twins), so I don't know if they had any more, but they are the people who should have them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane, please don't go. We all love having you here. I think MIB and Huck have both left, for a while at least.


They will leave if we all give them the cold shoulder.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They will leave if we all give them the cold shoulder.


I hope so. It was so peaceful until they returned from their fake vacation.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay, I am trying the link again. Hope it opens the site.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Okay, I am trying the link again. Hope it opens the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean WCK. My daughter had alot of trouble getting pregnant with my youngest grandson. She tried invitro. I was so happy that it didn't work. They had just given up and were going to try to adopt. She found out she was pregnant. I think she would have lost her mind if she didn't have another baby. It is hard for some to conceive that want a baby and then others just throw them away. Very sad.


I'm glad it worked out ok for your daughter and you have another precious gs.

I have mixed feelings about it because it seems that when humans try to control new life in that way we see more cases of the process being abused with multiple births and people wanting "designer" babies and those sorts of issues, along with a trend for less respect for the value of life. I find many of the stories of what science "can" do frightening for where it will take us.

But I know several families where invitro has given them the children they longed for and they have happy, healthy babies. When I see them together I only see the love in the family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh West Coast Kitty , I am with you on that. Life is life . It is sad to me to think that some think the way they do.
> They never will understand the meaning of life.


I'm afraid you're right Yarnie - Dame is now agreeing with Rocky that a fetus isn't human. What did they think they were carrying - a puppy or a watermelon, that suddenly converted into human form at birth?? They should at least have the courage of their convictions and admit that they believe it is ok to choose to terminate a human life


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kitty, Neighbor is a computer wiz. He said I has a program inbeded in my computer that was spyware. He fix it in nothing flat.
> 
> He said Norton that I have on here should have caught it, but such is life. He put AVG on it now. Now it's running well in fact better than it has run for a while.


Good neighbours are a blessing Yarnie


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm afraid you're right Yarnie - Dame is now agreeing with Rocky that a fetus isn't human. What did they think they were carrying - a puppy or a watermelon, that suddenly converted into human form at birth?? They should at least have the courage of their convictions and admit that they believe it is ok to choose to terminate a human life


Those 'women' don't have any courage nor any convictions or good character. They are followers and poor ones at that. They only repeat the words, thoughts and beliefs of others including us. Sad, very sad indeed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know what you mean, KnitCrazy. Today I washed an afghan that I'd made years ago. I couldn't make it now, don't recall how in the world I did those stitches or what the pattern was.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So true what you have posted. They will not stop unless nations stand up against them. I do not think the left understand at all what the meaning of Sharia law is. They seem to think that all you have to do is be nice and share, and all will be well with the Muslims terrorist. They seem to think that will lead to peace every where. Won't they be surprise when it does not work that way. In fact I would bet that they would be laughing at what they see as being nice and sweet talk, makes it easier for them to gain control and kill .


The left feels we just have to be nice and share, yet they seem to find it very difficult to do themselves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Okay, I am trying the link again. Hope it opens the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Okay, I am trying the link again. Hope it opens the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It opened now KC - thanks. I really hope that all western governments realize it would be a mistake to make concessions for Sharia Law - there should only be 1 law for all people. Fortunately the push for sharia in the province of Ont was rejected when moderate muslims themselves protested against it - it was part of what they left behind when the immigrated to a free society. We should be alert to all forms of extremism


Alert is right. This is chilling. Our poor children and grandchildren. I can't imagine this happening, but if we don't imagine it, we won't protect ourselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Those 'women' don't have any courage nor any convictions or good character. They are followers and poor ones at that. They only repeat the words, thoughts and beliefs of others including us. Sad, very sad indeed.


KPG
you are dreaming again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I really don't understand why some people feel the need to have wild exotic animals as pets. 4 and 6 year old little boys in the Maritimes have been killed by an African python that escaped from the reptile house below the apartment. Last year a woman was killed by a "tame" lion and a few years ago a woman was badly injured by a chimp.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I really don't understand why some people feel the need to have wild exotic animals as pets. 4 and 6 year old little boys in the Maritimes have been killed by an African python that escaped from the reptile house below the apartment. Last year a woman was killed by a "tame" lion and a few years ago a woman was badly injured by a chimp.


It is strange how people who should know better think wild animals can be pets. It is sort of similar to people who think radical Muslims can be friends. Wild is wild, and killers are killers. You can't change the nature of people or animals unless you hold some power over them, and even then they revert to their true nature. All you can do is protect yourself.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> NOPE


If we ignore those who insist on posting here, they will go away!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I really don't understand why some people feel the need to have wild exotic animals as pets. 4 and 6 year old little boys in the Maritimes have been killed by an African python that escaped from the reptile house below the apartment. Last year a woman was killed by a "tame" lion and a few years ago a woman was badly injured by a chimp.


Yes, yes, you are sooooo right! My children brought home a baby raccoon that we bottle fed but I would not allow then to pet it even during feeding & turned it back into the woods when it was big enough to care for itself as they get mean! A snake is a snake!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it opened.That was so scary!


Yes, scary as they are everywhere! More are showing up here as they are allowed into our country. I hate those burkas as they degrade women! The men don't cover themselves!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good neighbours are a blessing Yarnie


Yes, you are lucky as my SIL is IT mgr but only works on mine when it won't work at all then is in a hurry! I know sometimes that is all he does all day is take out bugs of computers at work, but I checked once & they wanted $130. For the first hour then $ 95. Each hour after that.

The only way my desk computer will connect to the Internet is to plug in this IPAD then it connects! It must love the IPAD! SIL said he had not "ever" seen anything like it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes. Think of Octomom. That woman could prod uce them, but not raise them well. It is a blessing for many people though. I had a co-worker, who had invitro after multiple miscarriages. It worked well. She had two precious children, a boy and a girl (twins), who were healthy and everything their parents had been hoping for. She stopped working (hubby had a good job and she wanted to be home with the twins), so I don't know if they had any more, but they are the people who should have them.


Yes, that crazy woman could not support those children & was on Welfare then spent her money on herself as people showed up to care for those babies, then she lost the home that the down payment was given to her so don't know anything about her nor do I care to know!

That doctor should have had his license removed!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Those 'women' don't have any courage nor any convictions or good character. They are followers and poor ones at that. They only repeat the words, thoughts and beliefs of others including us. Sad, very sad indeed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The left feels we just have to be nice and share, yet they seem to find it very difficult to do themselves.


Right on, Bonbf3. Being nice and sharing in our society is very simplistic thinking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> If we ignore those who insist on posting here, they will go away!


That's what I am doing Janeway.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm looking forward to buying a copy of this book to read and absorb! In my view of Dr. Carson so far, he is a man of integrity and good character. I believe he is a Christian as well. 

Dr. Ben Carson's
'America the Beautiful'

What is America becoming?

And what can she be, if we reclaim a vision for the things that made her great in the first place?

Now Dr. Ben Carson reveals his vision for retaking America in his New York Times best-seller America the Beautiful: Rediscovering What Made This Nation Great.

In America the Beautiful, Dr. Carson offers Americans a stark alternative to the vision President Barack Obama has put forth.

Dr. Carson argues that we must learn from our past in order to chart a better course for our future.

Carson uses his own American success story  detailing his ascent from inner-city poverty to international medical and humanitarian acclaim  as the launching point for a journey of rediscovery of the fundamental truths and principles that made America such a great nation.

Written by a man who has experienced America's best and worst firsthand, America the Beautiful is at once alarming, convincing, and inspiring.

After reading this book, you will find out why Dr. Carson's remarks at the National Prayer Breakfast so angered President Obama and alarmed the national media.

In America the Beautiful Carson shares his perspectives on our nation's origins, why our Judeo-Christian heritage remains so relevant and needed today, our failing educational system, and the great threat posed by Obama's socialism and healthcare plan.

There is much more in this book, including:

Dr. Carson's take on the tea party and why it has emerged as such a force
Why the Republican and Democratic parties have done "consistent" harm to the country
The founders' fear of "abuse of power" and why it's so relevant today
How slavery that occurred over a hundred years ago should not be used "to tip the scales forever"
His 1997 Prayer Breakfast remarks that jolted President Bill Clinton and led to Carson receiving a standing ovation
Why he chose to become a neurosurgeon
The truth about the Bible and its opposition to socialism
His view about Ben Franklin as one of the "wisest" men to have ever lived
The Constitution and moral values: the surprising connection
Why government is the root cause of crises in Greece and Europe . . . and the possibility of such troubles in the U.S.
The new paranoia in America: political correctness
Fixing our healthcare  it's not about more money!
How lawsuits have hurt patient care and Howard Dean's shocking admission about this
Why racism is gradually becoming a "dinosaur" in America
And much, much more!
This is not only Dr. Carson's manifesto  it is an American manifesto of the values that helped make Dr. Carson such a success, the same ones that shaped America's past and can make us great again!

America the Beautiful calls us all to use our God-given talents to improve our lives, our communities, our nation, and our world.

Dr. Carson has already been talked about as a presidential candidate in 2016  making his book and vision even more timely and important to read.

Get this book. Read it. Absorb it. And share it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm looking forward to buying a copy of this book to read and absorb! In my view of Dr. Carson so far, he is a man of integrity and good character. I believe he is a Christian as well.
> 
> Dr. Ben Carson's
> 'America the Beautiful'
> ...


Sounds like a great book. Thank you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I remember more than Benghazi. I wish to remember every Veteran as well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I really don't understand why some people feel the need to have wild exotic animals as pets. 4 and 6 year old little boys in the Maritimes have been killed by an African python that escaped from the reptile house below the apartment. Last year a woman was killed by a "tame" lion and a few years ago a woman was badly injured by a chimp.


I don't either. What is the purpose? What about the stupid man yesterday that is going to be locked in a coffin and then try to excape out of it in an airplane. So stupid!!! You don't hear many woman doing those kind of stupid things. lol But I do know some stupid woman. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, well. This should make everyone angry!http://wwhttp://www.humanevents.com/2013/08/05/congress-gets-its-illegal-obamacare-waiver/w.humanevents.com/2013/08/05/congress-gets-its-illegal-obamacare-waiver/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well, well. This should make everyone angry!http://wwhttp://www.humanevents.com/2013/08/05/congress-gets-its-illegal-obamacare-waiver/w.humanevents.com/2013/08/05/congress-gets-its-illegal-obamacare-waiver/


CB,

Thank you for the article. BO is sickening.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Charges laid over Benghazi US consulate attack
BYEVLIN BARRETT From: The Wall Street Journal August 08, 2013 12:00AM
Increase Text Size
Decrease Text Size
Print

THE US Justice Department has filed sealed criminal charges against a number of suspects in the attack on the US consulate in Benghazi that killed the ambassador to Libya and three other Americans, according to people familiar with the matter.

One of those charged, according to these people, is Ahmed Abu Khattalah, founder of Libya's Islamist militia Ansar al-Sharia. Mr Abu Khattalah was seen at the compound when it was overrun, according to intelligence officials. Mr Abu Khattalah has admitted being at the scene but denied involvement in the attack.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I think he has strong Muslim leanings because of his history. I think he is every bit as much a Muslim as a Christian, and not much of either. It has just been politically expedient to be labeled a Christian. Truthfully, I don't think he is committed to Christ. He is a Socialist raised by Communists. He is probably an agnostic. But, he has sympathy and allegiance to Muslims.


His sympathy is the part the Muslims are targeting. Using him is a means to an end for the Muslims.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Why don't we just pull out of all these countries, end foreign aid to them, use only non-Arab oil, as well as natural gas, coal, and all of the so-called green alternative energy? Then, we should require all companies doing business in America to end their relationship with Arab countries or end doing business with America. Those leaving Arab countries should shut down or destroy all their facilities, and shut down all trade with them. We should only change this position if a country can guarantee and prove to us that they have captured and killed all terrorists in their territory.


I so like how you think. I have been discussing ending foreign aid for quite a while and always get blasted for it. Any country that wants America's aid should be loyal to us. They should have our backs. We would do quite well on non-Arab oil. The problem there is the administration's outlook on the coal and natural gas industries. They are taking the cheapest energy (coal) and basically destroying the whole industry. They are forcing these coal companies to sell to China and India, who have no problem buying it until their plants are up and running.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I so like how you think. I have been discussing ending foreign aid for quite a while and always get blasted for it. Any country that wants America's aid should be loyal to us. They should have our backs. We would do quite well on non-Arab oil. The problem there is the administration's outlook on the coal and natural gas industries. They are taking the cheapest energy (coal) and basically destroying the whole industry. They are forcing these coal companies to sell to China and India, who have no problem buying it until their plants are up and running.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> THat is just terrible. I can just imagine how she felt. It's frightening to think that violent people are completely beyond reason.


When that young lady was talking to one of the men, he said that everyone should follow the law of the land. Weren't they protesting the law of the land (UK)? According to these Muslims, the ONLY law of the land, no matter where they are, is Sharia Law. It might have been an outwardly peaceful demonstration, but their words were quite the opposite.

Where are the moderate Muslims during these demonstrations? Why don't they denounce the extremists? They are allowing the world to see that the extremists are taking control everywhere because they, the peaceful Muslims, are doing nothing to stop it. They certainly need to open their eyes and start challenging what is going on, especially if they want the world to believe they are peaceful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> When that young lady was talking to one of the men, he said that everyone should follow the law of the land. Weren't they protesting the law of the land (UK)? According to these Muslims, the ONLY law of the land, no matter where they are, is Sharia Law. It might have been an outwardly peaceful demonstration, but their words were quite the opposite.
> 
> Where are the moderate Muslims during these demonstrations? Why don't they denounce the extremists? They are allowing the world to see that the extremists are taking control everywhere because they, the peaceful Muslims, are doing nothing to stop it. They certainly need to open their eyes and start challenging what is going on, especially if they want the world to believe they are peaceful.


soloweygirl
well at least individuals like myself are denouncing extremists like you. You have displayed nothing but hatred, so start with yourself and quit pointing fingers as others. You got lots of work to do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I remember more than Benghazi. I wish to remember every Veteran as well.


Very true. I love the way they put it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I so like how you think. I have been discussing ending foreign aid for quite a while and always get blasted for it. Any country that wants America's aid should be loyal to us. They should have our backs. We would do quite well on non-Arab oil. The problem there is the administration's outlook on the coal and natural gas industries. They are taking the cheapest energy (coal) and basically destroying the whole industry. They are forcing these coal companies to sell to China and India, who have no problem buying it until their plants are up and running.


I agree, and like you, I get pushback. We HAVE to give them money. Not really - not our enemies. We need energy independence and then freedom from the shackles of the Middle East.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When that young lady was talking to one of the men, he said that everyone should follow the law of the land. Weren't they protesting the law of the land (UK)? According to these Muslims, the ONLY law of the land, no matter where they are, is Sharia Law. It might have been an outwardly peaceful demonstration, but their words were quite the opposite.
> 
> Where are the moderate Muslims during these demonstrations? Why don't they denounce the extremists? They are allowing the world to see that the extremists are taking control everywhere because they, the peaceful Muslims, are doing nothing to stop it. They certainly need to open their eyes and start challenging what is going on, especially if they want the world to believe they are peaceful.


If they say they are peaceful, and everything they do says they are not, why do we keep on believing them? If there are any peaceful Muslims, let them speak up. I don't hear anything.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Just sat down to catch up with all of you. I got up very early. I don't know why, but my sleep pattern is messed up. It is probably because I am getting older. I woke up at 3:00 am, made a cup of tea, and thought I'd probably get sleepy soon. Didn't. 

So, I cleaned the kitchen thoroughly, put labels on Banana Pickle Rings that I canned yesterday. I am determined that i will never can them again. Working with them makes my hands burn. It takes a lot of work for something that costs so little in the store, but it uses up the banana peppers. 

I did make scones this morning. It's so easy. I use my food processor to mix them, then knead 4-5 times and put in a scone pan (circular cast iron skillet with 8 sections, also called a corn bread pan). DH took a couple to work this morning. Once a week, one of us works in the antique mall, where we have a booth. 

I picked rosemary, tomatoes and okra. This is my first year growing okra. I really like it. I made a pot of Tomatoes and Okra with Macaroni. It's like stewed tomatoes, but has a little elbow macaroni instead of croutons in it. DH loves it, so I keep some made up all summer long. Now I'm ready for a nap.

I see you have been discussing issues today that are important. I wonder if you think Guantanamo inmates should be released to Yemeni prisons, when we had to remove Americans from that country yesterday. It seems crazy to me. Why would we do that? We'd just send more inmates into Yemeni prisons to escape. What is our leadership thinking?

On another topic, I also got a post yesterday that urged all Americans to refuse to accept the Obamacare card. I guess we will get a card like a Medicare card, and we have to complete paperwork to initiate coverage. What do you think would happen if the 53% of Americans who say they want Obamacare repealed, just refused to do it? Do you think we'd still have Medicare coverage? Just thinking. I'm envisioning a million American march on Washington, DC where everybody tears up the paperwork at the same time. Shades of Vietnam era protest, but it would sure be good video to run on the news.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

babaysitting - watching Ariel with granddaughter Mary so few words here - impressed with your morning, but it sure did start early.
I agree Guantanamo inmates should be kept where they are.
Also, I would love to go to D.C. and tear up my obamacare card. Great idea - let's suggest it to Rand Paul - he seems up for protests. Just let me know when and where!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> If they say they are peaceful, and everything they do says they are not, why do we keep on believing them? If there are any peaceful Muslims, let them speak up. I don't hear anything.


There are, supposedly, so many peaceful Muslims in the world yet their silence is deafening. The extremists are only suppose to be a fraction of the total number of Muslims, so why are they in control?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I see you have been discussing issues today that are important. I wonder if you think Guantanamo inmates should be released to Yemeni prisons, when we had to remove Americans from that country yesterday. It seems crazy to me. Why would we do that? We'd just send more inmates into Yemeni prisons to escape. What is our leadership thinking?


I'm not so sure the Gitmo prisoners would want to return to Yemen. They might face quite a bit of culture shock being away for so long. The latest book they were requesting is 50 Shades of Grey. I doubt that would be on a Yemen prisoner's allowed reading list. I think assimilation back into the mainstream will be difficult for them to say the least.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There are, supposedly, so many peaceful Muslims in the world yet their silence is deafening. The extremists are only suppose to be a fraction of the total number of Muslims, so why are they in control?


I hope that stuff does not spread here!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree, and like you, I get pushback. We HAVE to give them money. Not really - not our enemies. We need energy independence and then freedom from the shackles of the Middle East.


Yes we do!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just sat down to catch up with all of you. I got up very early. I don't know why, but my sleep pattern is messed up. It is probably because I am getting older. I woke up at 3:00 am, made a cup of tea, and thought I'd probably get sleepy soon. Didn't.
> 
> ...


Knit crazy
Are you an American? Just wonder. You sure do not like Democracy. And I do not like to pay for folks who do not want to pay their fair share for Health Care. Paid for too many years for those who simply marched into the ER without Insurance. Time for me to get a break from those who can but won't pay for themselves. Have no problem taking care of those who need assistance, but simply refusing to get Insurance is not acceptable.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Are you an American? Just wonder. You sure do not like Democracy. And I do not like to pay for folks who do not want to pay their fair share for Health Care. Paid for too many years for those who simply marched into the ER without Insurance. Time for me to get a break from those who can but won't pay for themselves. Have no problem taking care of those who need assistance, but simply refusing to get Insurance is not acceptable.


People simply spewing talking points that have no basis in fact is not acceptable to me. Where do you get your facts regarding you having _"paid for too many years for those who simply marched into the ER without Insurance"_? It's simply not true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Okay, I am trying the link again. Hope it opens the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that says it all doesn't it. A lady I know said that mulsim where taking over the country. I know can see what she was talking about.


It is disturbing!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good neighbours are a blessing Yarnie


Oh yes they are. I could not get on KP this morning as AVG found a virus before I even had a chance to sign in. Then it did a full scan of computer, wow that was an eye operner. I had so much that did not belong on system and not compatable. It took a good hour and a half to clean up. Then I had to go off to another town, so never got back on until now. Missing the five but had to see what is going on.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Are you an American? Just wonder. You sure do not like Democracy. And I do not like to pay for folks who do not want to pay their fair share for Health Care. Paid for too many years for those who simply marched into the ER without Insurance. Time for me to get a break from those who can but won't pay for themselves. Have no problem taking care of those who need assistance, but simply refusing to get Insurance is not acceptable.


I really never thought of having paid too many years for people without insurance going to ER!. I know they do it, but it hasn't bothered me, as I always felt for some reason they couldn't or didn't have insurance.

I know it affects my health care costs, but just as my taxes pay for schools even through my kids have long graduated, it just part of life.

People are always going to abuse the system, that too is life.

I am sure hospitals do try and collect fees from those who can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I really don't understand why some people feel the need to have wild exotic animals as pets. 4 and 6 year old little boys in the Maritimes have been killed by an African python that escaped from the reptile house below the apartment. Last year a woman was killed by a "tame" lion and a few years ago a woman was badly injured by a chimp.


It's just crazy they are called wild animals for a reason. You can not tame them no matter how you think. I saw where a man raise a buffalo from a calf, was a bull and guess he thought it was safe . The bull ended up killing him. Even Bull Cows will turn on you and these are so called domestic. An animal is an animal, not meant to be a pet. The ones that are should be the only ones allowed in a home.Two young boys because the owner had to have a snake. That show's no common sense .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's just crazy they are called wild animals for a reason. You can not tame them no matter how you think. I saw where a man raise a buffalo from a calf, was a bull and guess he thought it was safe . The bull ended up killing him. Even Bull Cows will turn on you and these are so called domestic. An animal is an animal, not meant to be a pet. The ones that are should be the only ones allowed in a home.Two young boys because the owner had to have a snake. That show's no common sense .


Some people are crazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm looking forward to buying a copy of this book to read and absorb! In my view of Dr. Carson so far, he is a man of integrity and good character. I believe he is a Christian as well.
> 
> Dr. Ben Carson's
> 'America the Beautiful'
> ...


Oh yes yes I saw review's on his book and will have to get it . Isn't it nice number one seller too. Must mean that people who do not beleive in what is happening in this country are getting fed up too.
Yea Dr. Carson.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I remember more than Benghazi. I wish to remember every Veteran as well.


Beautiful thanks lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When that young lady was talking to one of the men, he said that everyone should follow the law of the land. Weren't they protesting the law of the land (UK)? According to these Muslims, the ONLY law of the land, no matter where they are, is Sharia Law. It might have been an outwardly peaceful demonstration, but their words were quite the opposite.
> 
> Where are the moderate Muslims during these demonstrations? Why don't they denounce the extremists? They are allowing the world to see that the extremists are taking control everywhere because they, the peaceful Muslims, are doing nothing to stop it. They certainly need to open their eyes and start challenging what is going on, especially if they want the world to believe they are peaceful.


I wonder if maybe they are not afraid of what the Taliban would do to them if they did speak out.. It looks to me from what I have seen when a peaceful Mulism stands up for what is right they either are hounded or on a death list. I am thinking of that man who wrote a book on Muslim's and had to go into hiding as he had death threat's from the brotherhood.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just sat down to catch up with all of you. I got up very early. I don't know why, but my sleep pattern is messed up. It is probably because I am getting older. I woke up at 3:00 am, made a cup of tea, and thought I'd probably get sleepy soon. Didn't.
> 
> ...


Sorry about not being able to sleep but wow lady you sure did a lot. Hope you take a bit of a nap sometime today.
Wouldn't that be great if we all finial did stand up to our goverment and said enough is enough. Let me know I will be there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My Hubby work for an gas and electric company . They had done all the goverment requested of the company. They were burning clean coal as it was called. But now because of goverment regulations. The plant is closing, and jobs were lost. Why all becaus the present admin. does not want to allow any way for us to become indepentant of foreign oil ect. 
Hubby a lucky one he retired before all this took place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There has been some talk about bringing back the draft, so more people would realize what it takes to keep our Country free. Would Obama have been a different President if he was required to serve 2 years in the Military?


do not think it would have made a difference to him as growing up the men who influence him . His father, his step father and the friend around him as he grew up and in college all had the same belief system. It sure wasn't to allow freedom of choice. Plus attending a church of Wright for ten years would have had an influence on him.

Always remember there was a Benghazi


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I caught up yea and miss the five. Off to finish chicken rice cassarole for supper. Maybe catch all later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like Obama is starting a Cold War.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> do not think it would have made a difference to him as growing up the men who influence him . His father, his step father and the friend around him as he grew up and in college all had the same belief system. It sure wasn't to allow freedom of choice. Plus attending a church of Wright for ten years would have had an influence on him.
> 
> Always remember there was a Benghazi


theyarnlady
still having trouble finding what you claimed I said but does not exist?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like Obama is starting a Cold War.


Lukelucy
Keep on posting, it makes for an interesting collection of nonsense.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie here is the dry laundry soap.http://www.diynatural.com/homemade-laundry-detergent-soap/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like Obama is starting a Cold War.


:ukelacy
Starting a War of any kind is a skill the Republicans have perfected and so far, that it has cost us thousands of Lives.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't either. What is the purpose? What about the stupid man yesterday that is going to be locked in a coffin and then try to excape out of it in an airplane. So stupid!!! You don't hear many woman doing those kind of stupid things. lol But I do know some stupid woman. :-o


you're right on all points CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

You sure had a productive start to your day KC - but if you can't sleep, you may as well get up. Hope you sleep soundly tonight


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope you enjoyed your day with your gd Bonnie;


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like Obama is starting a Cold War.


You are right, but it isn't a recent action. It started when Obama came to power. The Libs and Democrats thought a slick talking attorney would impress tlhe world, especially our enemies. The Arab world and Russia and China have been laughing up their sleeves ever since. They knew what Republicans knew. He was and still is a paper tiger. He is naive, unfocused on issues other than his speeches and campaigning, and more importantly a little boy seeking adulation. He delegated the hard stuff to his friends because he really doesn't like thinking about problems, and he didn't trust the military or want to stand up to enemies. So, he has made many grave mistakes. He picked poor candidates for important positions and didn't monitor their work because he had no management skills.

BO's new Cold War is the result of not causing the Arabs, Russians or Chinese to have respect for him and fear what America can do when they get too far out of line. Teddy Roosevelt said, "Walk softly, and carry a big stick." BO wouldn't know how to brandish it. Reagan, Kennedy, and Bush knew it was more important that foreign governments who were adversaries fear you and friends trust you than to like you. The UK and Canada have liked some American presidents and not cared much for others, especially Carter and Johnson. But ever since WWII, they have known they could trust us when their back is to the wall. The stunt BO pulled with returning the bust of Churchill the first time he met the British ambassador certainly put BO in the disliked group. I hope they can still trust us. Russia should fear us, but Putin has nothing but disdain for our unmanly president.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There has been some talk about bringing back the draft, so more people would realize what it takes to keep our Country free. Would Obama have been a different President if he was required to serve 2 years in the Military?


I don't think he would have served under any circumstances. He would have found an out - or moved to another country. If only...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Some people are crazy.


I have to agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about not being able to sleep but wow lady you sure did a lot. Hope you take a bit of a nap sometime today.
> Wouldn't that be great if we all finial did stand up to our goverment and said enough is enough. Let me know I will be there.


I can see it now - this is how we will all get to meet - fighting to take our country back! Wouldn't that be great? See ya there, girls!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like Obama is starting a Cold War.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you enjoyed your day with your gd Bonnie;


Thank you! It was so much fun! She's hilarious! She was very good, never asked for anything. Of course, I kept her very busy. We painted. She painted a fish, a bird house, and two pictures. Her method, especially on the wooden fish, is to pick a spot and plaster it with huge globs of paint of many different colors, stirring and stirring them, mixing them to a delightful :shock: brown. The bird house went a little better. She also painted her face on one side - crimson!! It all came off except for a little red "mascara." Then we read stories and danced and watch "Max and Ruby." No nap. After school, her adoring cousin Sarah came to play - a mutual admiration society for sure. They had a ball playing with Barbies. Mary is 2 1/2, and Sarah is 8. Sarah LOVES all babies.

I'm pooped - but it was worth it. I haven't laughed so much in a long time. The nice part was the rest of the family had their best time ever at Six Flags. This was a good day!

It was so nice of you to mention it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that says it all doesn't it. A lady I know said that mulsim where taking over the country. I know can see what she was talking about.


I agree with those who said some of the moderate muslims are intimidated, but it's also true that the media tends to report the more radical speakers (same as they do for so many other groups).

The overall western view has been shifting in favour of Islam relative to Christianity and Judaism for quite a few years now. Schools and universities in both our countries have restricted, protested and/or banned Christian and Jewish clubs, activities, professors etc while giving a lot of latitude for Islamic studies.

This article about Oxford was in the National Post (one of our national papers) today:

....Indeed, in the culturally self-flagellating world of academia, where offending Muslim sensibilities is anathema, but offending Christian sensibilities is virtually a moral obligation, a motion such as This House believes that Christianity promotes war and racism would likely pass quite handily as well......

Bieszad reports that he paid a heavy price for his forthrightness, being, by his account, routinely subjected to insults and threats by Muslim students. He writes that one student told him, according to Islam you do not deserve to live. Bieszad claims that his detractors were not censured, either by professors or by other Christian students ...When Bieszad brought his concerns to the administration, he says, he was accused of being intolerant of Islam, and ordered to show a better understanding of Islam as a solution.

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2013/08/07/barbara-kay-how-a-critic-of-islam-ended-up-in-the-check-out-aisle/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with those who said some of the moderate muslims are intimidated, but it's also true that the media tends to report the more radical speakers (same as they do for so many other groups).
> 
> The overall western view has been shifting in favour of Islam relative to Christianity and Judaism for quite a few years now. Schools and universities in both our countries have restricted, protested and/or banned Christian and Jewish clubs, activities, professors etc while giving a lot of latitude for Islamic studies.
> 
> ...


They're so oppressive, and they've taken over huge numbers of people. This is truly dangerous as the penalties for disobedience are horrendous. They live in fear, and those in power continue in power. Very, very dangerous for all of us. Somehow we must find the courage to unite and fight for what is right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sounds like you had a wonderful day Bonnie and it's so nice that the cousins get to enjoy their time together with grandma. It reminds me of the days when our niece Andrea spent the day with us, she was always full of energy and loved crafts, walks and the park. Time passes so quickly though - she's going to be 21 soon


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You sure had a productive start to your day KC - but if you can't sleep, you may as well get up. Hope you sleep soundly tonight


Thanks Kitty, I took a nap this afternoon. DH was intent on going to the State Fair tonight (he had free tickets). We just got home, I enjoyed walking around. I wanted to get some stone ground whole wheat flour at the Pioneer Village, and I did. We ate dinner there and then went through the Women's Building. It was fun to browse. We saw the baby piglets and sows, the Grand Champion boar, donkeys, mules, and the horses. I wanted to check out the sheep and alpaca, but they were not in the barn, so I guess they had been taken home.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I can see it now - this is how we will all get to meet - fighting to take our country back! Wouldn't that be great? See ya there, girls!


bonbf3
who took our Country, pretty please?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks Kitty, I took a nap this afternoon. DH was intent on going to the State Fair tonight (he had free tickets). We just got home, I enjoyed walking around. I wanted to get some stone ground whole wheat flour at the Pioneer Village, and I did. We ate dinner there and then went through the Women's Building. It was fun to browse. We saw the baby piglets and sows, the Grand Champion boar, donkeys, mules, and the horses. I wanted to check out the sheep and alpaca, but they were not in the barn, so I guess they had been taken home.


Sounds like fun, I love Fairs - ours is in Sept. Does your Fair also include knit, crochet, quilting, etc?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like fun, I love Fairs - ours is in Sept. Does your Fair also include knit, crochet, quilting, etc?


It has displays and winning entries from the county fairs. In some categories, I think anyone can enter. There were fewer quilts than in the past, and more machine quilting than hand quilting. I guess fewer and fewer people are doing it. There were quite a few knitting entries in the baby category, but less than I'd like to have seen in the adult categories. If some of our KP members had entered, they're have won.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful day Bonnie and it's so nice that the cousins get to enjoy their time together with grandma. It reminds me of the days when our niece Andrea spent the day with us, she was always full of energy and loved crafts, walks and the park. Time passes so quickly though - she's going to be 21 soon


The time does fly by. Mary is our second youngest - Lucy is just a year old. I don't think there will be any more, but I can't complain with 13. The oldest are teenagers - already.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think he would have served under any circumstances. He would have found an out - or moved to another country. If only...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:



> Thanks Kitty, I took a nap this afternoon. DH was intent on going to the State Fair tonight (he had free tickets). We just got home, I enjoyed walking around. I wanted to get some stone ground whole wheat flour at the Pioneer Village, and I did. We ate dinner there and then went through the Women's Building. It was fun to browse. We saw the baby piglets and sows, the Grand Champion boar, donkeys, mules, and the horses. I wanted to check out the sheep and alpaca, but they were not in the barn, so I guess they had been taken home.


DH and I went a couple of years ago and went to the _Birthing Barn_ and were watching a calf enter the world. Two couples were talking about it and one of the women made the asinine feminist comment about 'if men ever had a baby they'd never have a second...blah, blah'. I couldn't help but comment to them that if men had the first they would have forgotten the specific event after two days and never have remembered the actual birthday without reminders whereas women remember every second of the pregnancy, labor and delivery forever and feel the need to remind the child of each moment of pain and discomfort they caused them for the rest of their lives. They had to agree with me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's a man with courage of his convictions:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I think he has said it best:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The mind is the first to go.

I spent three hours in a panic yesterday looking for my digital camera. 

I always carry with me as I love photography and never know when I'll use it. Also, I've been helping my BFF transform her home's interior and planning a re-do of mine so taking pics for her as well.

I couldn't believe I left my camera in a furniture store or in the paint store but since I couldn't find it I talked myself into one of those beliefs.

Hubby came home from work early to work outside from home and I searched the one place I couldn't earlier - the glove compartment of his vehicle. Surprise - there was my camera!!!!

Yarnie will be pleased. Now I can develop the pics from the memory card to show you what she has been up to with the pics to prove it. Don't miss it ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News Alert or as Alert as one can be this early in the morning with out a cup of coffee and having to wait an hour before having a cup. 

This reporter learned through the grape vine or as was called a few glasses of wine here. 
Another Ice Cream factory was robbed. You never guess who it was???? Happen in a small out of the way town in Utah. Yes they are heading West north west. 
Any way they sure had fun at this one. Same MO. Blonde Creamy cut wig off sick of sitting on hair and yanking head every which way. Not a good job though according to witnesses. Any way it seem one Bunnie thump de dum said she went to Semi School and could drive the big rig. After load up on Chocolate Ice Cream (that's all this place made) they were off in more ways than one. Seem The Thump de dum Only trained up to 5th gear. 
So they had a ruff start ruff is not all. They hit a tree making left turn on road, then proceeded to take out a corner of the Trailer home across the street. Owner came out and used profound words of what did you do you idd o it. 
Said lady in middle with black hair was yelling her head off saying you said you knew how to drive this thing. Blondy was waving at lady and yelling we will be bring you a new corner for your trailer. Then the red head,she said needed a dye touch up roots were showing. Was yelling shut up I got it into second gear what do you want you never made it out of first. Well any way they were seen heading north west in 5th gear on Highway 26 36 45 and 50. at at least 50 miles an hour. Real speedy ones aren't they. Some get away, but as usual they got away.

Now for the Ark. news. Seems Knutty Crazy did so well at the can good's sale for the Bumper Kins she forgot what the sale was for and was headed for the Mississippi river cruise with a big and I mean big hat and sparkly bottom on her outfit. Seem advert. promise a wonderful trip up the MIssissippi (notice spelt right). with many stops along the way little did she know stops few and far between. Captain of poontoon boat one Mrs. Loose of the Loon's had just hit a barge on the good old Miss a sloppy. But did a duck tape repair and had Pootoon in floating condition. Mangage to get all the Ice Cream on board. So any way Knutty just had room to sit on tubbs of the cream complained of a cold. (Don't know what she had to complain about at least it was coffee ice cream bottom). Both ladies were last heard of making left turn on to that laky thing heading for Ark. Both were said to have very slurred speech singing away. I have a brand new pair of duck tape's you have the brand new poontoon.

Also in the news Bump your kins Ice Cream Candy and spa have caused a flood on main and gunnky street seem's someone didn't pay the elcetric bill. Bumper kidder was release from the jail for two quarts of the creamy ice cream and ten candy bars. She is having a half price pedicure sale. She will do half your toe for you say's it a new fade.What a wooper that one is. 

Mean while on I 66 32 lady name Joe not again moody was seen sitting under tree with huge ball of yarn knitting away evidence of last ice cream heist. She was grambling away about enough stash to keep her busy for a year. FBOI boss can't get a hold of her by cell phone.
But as bing my boss too can't get a hold of her for photo op. seem she is on some golf course some where doing photo op for some who knows person. Hope she gets back soon as her newly hired Photo taking gent seem to have a problem with focus on his camera.

News in Canada something fishy smelling is going on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Video and Audio for News Alert provided by Bling Boss

Here's one of my favs (really!): _Pontoon_ (by Little Big Town)






This pontoon is captained by Mrs. Loose of the Loon's and last seen on the ole Miss-a-sloppy as reported.

Believe this is the theme song reserved for the Pool Party but was stolen and used by the ICBs on the Boondocks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I so like how you think. I have been discussing ending foreign aid for quite a while and always get blasted for it. Any country that wants America's aid should be loyal to us. They should have our backs. We would do quite well on non-Arab oil. The problem there is the administration's outlook on the coal and natural gas industries. They are taking the cheapest energy (coal) and basically destroying the whole industry. They are forcing these coal companies to sell to China and India, who have no problem buying it until their plants are up and running.


Amen!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Thank you for the article. BO is sickening.


Amen!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


>


Yes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They're so oppressive, and they've taken over huge numbers of people. This is truly dangerous as the penalties for disobedience are horrendous. They live in fear, and those in power continue in power. Very, very dangerous for all of us. Somehow we must find the courage to unite and fight for what is right.


True!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> who took our Country, pretty please?


Go back to what ever rock you crawled out of my dear!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Blondie Creamy photos courtesy of Bling Boss

These are thought to be the most recent images taken: (at least that I've taken). Approach carefully, she often changes her disquise to blend into smoothies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Red Head ICB photos courtesy of Bling Boss


Alias is Red Half Baked or Red Velvet Cupcake. Dangerous if you approach when she is eating.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Response to the cartoons:

Stinks when reality comes up and slaps you on the face, doesn't it, O?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can see it now - this is how we will all get to meet - fighting to take our country back! Wouldn't that be great? See ya there, girls!


I'll be with you gals!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The mind is the first to go.
> 
> I spent three hours in a panic yesterday looking for my digital camera.
> 
> ...


Yarnie? Aha! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I have no idea what this photo is doing in my camera. But here it is:

luv, Bling Boss


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie here is the dry laundry soap.http://www.diynatural.com/homemade-laundry-detergent-soap/


Wow, thank you as this will be better to use natural products than all of that other stuff that we buy in our soaps. I made all of our bathing soaps years ago & used wood ashes for the natural lye as my mother did but have not made it in years. Of course I don't use wood to heat our home anymore so wouldn't have the ashes!

Natural is better for our environment!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, folks, it is time for me to go to therapy so will quit sending so many great pictures. GD taught me how to save & send them!

Chat later! Enjoy the day!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> DH and I went a couple of years ago and went to the _Birthing Barn_ and were watching a calf enter the world. Two couples were talking about it and one of the women made the asinine feminist comment about 'if men ever had a baby they'd never have a second...blah, blah'. I couldn't help but comment to them that if men had the first they would have forgotten the specific event after two days and never have remembered the actual birthday without reminders whereas women remember every second of the pregnancy, labor and delivery forever and feel the need to remind the child of each moment of pain and discomfort they caused them for the rest of their lives. They had to agree with me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think he has said it best:


He's such a fast talker and the ignorant believe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Video and Audio for News Alert provided by Bling Boss
> 
> Here's one of my favs (really!): _Pontoon_ (by Little Big Town)
> 
> ...


You got us on video!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Go back to what ever rock you crawled out of my dear!


These are all great, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'll be with you gals!


Love it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, folks, it is time for me to go to therapy so will quit sending so many great pictures. GD taught me how to save & send them!
> 
> Chat later! Enjoy the day!


I enjoyed the pictures very much, Jane! Really spruced things up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You got us on video!


Yes, yes, I did! Don't you love that song? I do. :-D

... on the pontoon ... making waves and catching rays on the roof ... party in slow motion ... motorboating on the pontoon!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a man with courage of his convictions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are right, but it isn't a recent action. It started when Obama came to power. The Libs and Democrats thought a slick talking attorney would impress tlhe world, especially our enemies. The Arab world and Russia and China have been laughing up their sleeves ever since. They knew what Republicans knew. He was and still is a paper tiger. He is naive, unfocused on issues other than his speeches and campaigning, and more importantly a little boy seeking adulation. He delegated the hard stuff to his friends because he really doesn't like thinking about problems, and he didn't trust the military or want to stand up to enemies. So, he has made many grave mistakes. He picked poor candidates for important positions and didn't monitor their work because he had no management skills.
> 
> BO's new Cold War is the result of not causing the Arabs, Russians or Chinese to have respect for him and fear what America can do when they get too far out of line. Teddy Roosevelt said, "Walk softly, and carry a big stick." BO wouldn't know how to brandish it. Reagan, Kennedy, and Bush knew it was more important that foreign governments who were adversaries fear you and friends trust you than to like you. The UK and Canada have liked some American presidents and not cared much for others, especially Carter and Johnson. But ever since WWII, they have known they could trust us when their back is to the wall. The stunt BO pulled with returning the bust of Churchill the first time he met the British ambassador certainly put BO in the disliked group. I hope they can still trust us. Russia should fear us, but Putin has nothing but disdain for our unmanly president.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you! It was so much fun! She's hilarious! She was very good, never asked for anything. Of course, I kept her very busy. We painted. She painted a fish, a bird house, and two pictures. Her method, especially on the wooden fish, is to pick a spot and plaster it with huge globs of paint of many different colors, stirring and stirring them, mixing them to a delightful :shock: brown. The bird house went a little better. She also painted her face on one side - crimson!! It all came off except for a little red "mascara." Then we read stories and danced and watch "Max and Ruby." No nap. After school, her adoring cousin Sarah came to play - a mutual admiration society for sure. They had a ball playing with Barbies. Mary is 2 1/2, and Sarah is 8. Sarah LOVES all babies.
> 
> I'm pooped - but it was worth it. I haven't laughed so much in a long time. The nice part was the rest of the family had their best time ever at Six Flags. This was a good day!
> 
> It was so nice of you to mention it!


Sounds like a beautiful day. Is Sarah still crocheting? You may be sore after all that dancing. Love Max and Ruby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Video and Audio for News Alert provided by Bling Boss
> 
> Here's one of my favs (really!): _Pontoon_ (by Little Big Town)
> 
> ...


That was fun!
:XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The mind is the first to go.
> 
> I spent three hours in a panic yesterday looking for my digital camera.
> 
> ...


Glad you found your camera. I vote someone invent a beeper for the camera, TV remote and sunglasses. Always looking for one or the other. Keys don't forget keys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Amen!


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.redflagnews.com/headlines/6-black-teens-beat-white-man-to-death-no-hate-crime Wonder what will become of this?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he is! He was on one as we say in the South. He would have made a better president than... Time for everyone to wake up to the truth.


You are so right.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.redflagnews.com/headlines/6-black-teens-beat-white-man-to-death-no-hate-crime Wonder what will become of this?


Oh, BO will go on TV and say, "They could have been my sons." They are just more Trayvon Martins. Too bad the driver wash't allowed to carry a billy club. The boys are scheduled for Juvenile Court. They will probably end up in a detention center until 16 then released to a Juvenile facility until 21, released and have no record. What should happen is a public spanking, first by their own parent(s) and next by the victim's father. The time limit for the spanking by the victim's father should be determined by how severely their own parent(s) punish them


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Check out this author's take on Benghazi.

http://www.renewamerica.com/columns/scott/120914


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Check this out too.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/8/7/1375922549827-i_did_not_know_this_about_las_vegas.docx


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that says it all doesn't it. A lady I know said that mulsim where taking over the country. I know can see what she was talking about.


I month or so ago a soldier was attacked and beheaded in the street. It took place in England. They are having quite a problem with their own home grown terrorist Muslims.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder if maybe they are not afraid of what the Taliban would do to them if they did speak out.. It looks to me from what I have seen when a peaceful Mulism stands up for what is right they either are hounded or on a death list. I am thinking of that man who wrote a book on Muslim's and had to go into hiding as he had death threat's from the brotherhood.


That should be all the more reason for the "peaceful" Muslims to speak out. Expose the extremists, silence is not on their side.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about not being able to sleep but wow lady you sure did a lot. Hope you take a bit of a nap sometime today.
> Wouldn't that be great if we all finial did stand up to our goverment and said enough is enough. Let me know I will be there.


Some members of Congress and their staffs were whining about having to be on Obamacare. Obama signed one of his orders and lo and behold, Congress is now exempt from Obamacare. Maybe if we whine loud enough, it will happen for us. Nah, just wishful thinking.

Some political strategists are saying that Congress shouldn't go for defunding Obamacare. They feel that it will just explode on its own given the track it is currently on. I was speaking with a group of young people and they are talking about not getting insurance and just take the penalty. Some said they didn't pay much attention before the law was passed, but have changed their opinion after educating themselves. It was a real eye opener for them. Better late then never.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I month or so ago a soldier was attacked and beheaded in the street. It took place in England. They are having quite a problem with their own home grown terrorist Muslims.


I think there is a lesson for America in the beheading crime in London. The UK allowed too many Muslim refugees into their country. Those immigrating brought radicalism that has grown and spread. Are we sure we want Muslims in America or should we be checking their radical tendencies? Or, should we make the immigration dependent on no radicalization? Maybe those who come should be told they must beware of radicalization or they will be asked to leave?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some members of Congress and their staffs were whining about having to be on Obamacare. Obama signed one of his orders and lo and behold, Congress is now exempt from Obamacare. Maybe if we whine loud enough, it will happen for us. Nah, just wishful thinking.
> 
> Some political strategists are saying that Congress shouldn't go for defunding Obamacare. They feel that it will just explode on its own given the track it is currently on. I was speaking with a group of young people and they are talking about not getting insurance and just take the penalty. Some said they didn't pay much attention before the law was passed, but have changed their opinion after educating themselves. It was a real eye opener for them. Better late then never.


I find it interesting that the young are all for benefits as long as somebody else is paying for it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think there is a lesson for America in the beheading crime in London. The UK allowed too many Muslim refugees into their country. Those immigrating brought radicalism that has grown and spread. Are we sure we want Muslims in America or should we be checking their radical tendencies? Or, should we make the immigration dependent on no radicalization? Maybe those who come should be told they must beware of radicalization or they will be asked to leave?


Knit Crazy, 
Right on. We need to be careful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I think there is a lesson for America in the beheading crime in London. The UK allowed too many Muslim refugees into their country. Those immigrating brought radicalism that has grown and spread. Are we sure we want Muslims in America or should we be checking their radical tendencies? Or, should we make the immigration dependent on no radicalization? Maybe those who come should be told they must beware of radicalization or they will be asked to leave?


Of course we should be checking their radical tendencies. It will not happen because of political correctness. It will be viewed as racism, on and on. They will most likely say anything to get into the country, then turn around and do as they please because they know we will do nothing but protect their "rights". This is a Catch 22 situation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Amen!


Janeway
sure hope the First Family will have a real vacation. Your jealousy is getting the best of you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I find it interesting that the young are all for benefits as long as somebody else is paying for it.


thumper5316
evey Young I know is working and working very hard and paying their own bills.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I find it interesting that the young are all for benefits as long as somebody else is paying for it.


Thumper, You are SO right.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That should be all the more reason for the "peaceful" Muslims to speak out. Expose the extremists, silence is not on their side.


Remembering Benghazi.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course we should be checking their radical tendencies. It will not happen because of political correctness. It will be viewed as racism, on and on. They will most likely say anything to get into the country, then turn around and do as they please because they know we will do nothing but protect their "rights". This is a Catch 22 situation.


Yep, and there is an entire community in the UK of Muslims where Sharia Law is the law of the land. UK laws and rules and police and law enforcement officials don't go near this community/neighborhood. The same will happen in the US if not stopped dead in its tracks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I find it interesting that the young are all for benefits as long as somebody else is paying for it.


Entitlement Generation in full force.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like a beautiful day. Is Sarah still crocheting? You may be sore after all that dancing. Love Max and Ruby.


Sarah is sort of crocheting. She made a chain and we bought a pendant for it. It's pretty. Picture is in my camera - i hope post it when we get it in the computer.

School just started here, so there isn't as much time for crocheting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sarah is sort of crocheting. She made a chain and we bought a pendant for it. It's pretty. Picture is in my camera - i hope post it when we get it in the computer.
> 
> School just started here, so there isn't as much time for crocheting.


Wow - the children in your area start very early.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, and there is an entire community in the UK of Muslims where Sharia Law is the law of the land. UK laws and rules and police and law enforcement officials don't go near this community/neighborhood. The same will happen in the US if not stopped dead in its tracks.


KPG
Annie get your Gun and start the next War. What a wonder you developed into.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - the children in your area start very early.


KPG
some Children go year round - just to teach you a little about some Schools since you obviously have lived so isolated.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Entitlement Generation in full force.


KPG
perhaps that is how you raised your Kids, all of those I know are doing extremely well. Noses to their books and loyal to their jobs even though they do not pay all too well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, and there is an entire community in the UK of Muslims where Sharia Law is the law of the land. UK laws and rules and police and law enforcement officials don't go near this community/neighborhood. The same will happen in the US if not stopped dead in its tracks.


KPG

Sharia Law should be right down your Alley: no gambling, no music, no concerts, no prostitution, no porn for example. Are you against such restrictions? Obviously not.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huck doesn't realize the Muslims already started the war. Maybe she'd like to stretch her neck out for her beheading. For me, I'll fight them as they try to take over my country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck doesn't realize the Muslims already started the war. Maybe she'd like to stretch her neck out for her beheading. For me, I'll fight them as they try to take over my country.


I'll be standing with you. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I'll be standing with you. :thumbup:


Make it a wall of three as I'm there too and have the required inner strength and a backbone. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

No schools are actually year-round. They all have breaks, but the breaks occur at different intervals. It is clearly evidence that Huck doesn't know anything about kids and schools. That someone so ill-informed would be spouting off their ignorance is incredibly stupid. Such an ignorant person should not be talking about today's youth and their dislikes, or morals. She clearly doesn't have the background to do that. 

Every student is different, every school system is different, and you judge them one by one as a teacher. Platitudes of how great today's youth are doesn't explain the two black 15-year-olds beating a white 13-year-old on a Florida bus, or the 57% graduation rate in a high school in which I taught. The lack of cohesive home lives, lack of religious training, and violence in a student's life are evidence of the breakdown of morals and law in this country. 

Having an immoral President in America is going to teach students that there is no difference between a lie or truth. Having courts that give people in the country passes to live here illegally is going to teach young people that American laws mean nothing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Make it a wall of three as I'm there too and have the required inner strength and a backbone. :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, and there is an entire community in the UK of Muslims where Sharia Law is the law of the land. UK laws and rules and police and law enforcement officials don't go near this community/neighborhood. The same will happen in the US if not stopped dead in its tracks.


Sharia law is based on an immoral religion and is not the law in the Western world. Huck and the other liberals need to realize that Sharia law is the true War on Women. They better pray Sharia law does not become accepted here. It would be the end of Progressives, Liberals, and all the values they hold dear - the right to contraception, education for women, protection from male violence, ability to shop without a male escort, and hold a job where they interact with men.

Sharia law is based on the most rigid positions of the Quran. If you are not Muslim and refuse to become a worshiping Muslim, you will be killed, and the person imposing Muslim justice on you will not listen to, "I don't worship God, or I have my own religion." You will be killed.

The Muslim world view is that infidels must be killed, and the killer will be rewarded by God for doing it. They have been give a charge to convert the world, lying, misleading, and threatening non-believers into believing. Of course, their God is a false God and Mohammed was an ignorant, violent drug addict, rapist and pedophile, but you will be forced to revere him or die.

I will die for Christ if I must, and I will do what I have to to defeat Sharia law and the Muslim mandate. Sometimes you have to make decisions about who you are. I am a person who believes peace, kindness, and the love of the true God. I trust in written law, historical precedent, and that all actions (or non-actions) have consequences. I believe in The Lord. I will not deny him. Accepting Sharia law would be denying Christ.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Video and Audio for News Alert provided by Bling Boss
> 
> Here's one of my favs (really!): _Pontoon_ (by Little Big Town)
> 
> ...


you're right - perfect theme song - just need to get those pontoons off the Mississippi to Arkansas. Good thing Yarne is working on it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you're right - perfect theme song - just need to get those pontoons off the Mississippi to Arkansas. Good thing Yarne is working on it.


LOL


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Make it a wall of three as I'm there too and have the required inner strength and a backbone. :thumbup:


Count me in, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Check this out too.
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/8/7/1375922549827-i_did_not_know_this_about_las_vegas.docx


  thanks for the chuckle


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Sharia law is based on an immoral religion and is not the law in the Western world. Huck and the other liberals need to realize that Sharia law is the true War on Women. They better pray Sharia law does not become accepted here. It would be the end of Progressives, Liberals, and all the values they hold dear - the right to contraception, education for women, protection from male violence, ability to shop without a male escort, and hold a job where they interact with men.
> 
> Sharia law is based on the most rigid positions of the Quran. If you are not Muslim and refuse to become a worshiping Muslim, you will be killed, and the person imposing Muslim justice on you will not listen to, "I don't worship God, or I have my own religion." You will be killed.
> 
> ...


What can I say but to say you have told the truth. To die for Christ is to live, you dear lady have a believers heart. I know he has heard your voice, As a sister in Christ I stand by your truth and your faith. May God always bless you with his wisdom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you're right - perfect theme song - just need to get those pontoons off the Mississippi to Arkansas. Good thing Yarne is working on it.


It is funny isn't it. :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What can I say but to say you have told the truth. To die for Christ is to live, you dear lady have a believers heart. I know he has heard your voice, As a sister in Christ I stand by your truth and your faith. May God always bless you with his wisdom.


Amen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/07/29/girl-contracts-brain-eating-amoeba-after-swimming-at-arkansas-water-park/ This a miracle! This 12 yo girl is one of three people to ever survive this brain eating amoeba. She is going to be moved to a room tomorrow. She is a miracle of God's healing power. I just had to give God the Glory for her recovery! Thank you Lord!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That should be all the more reason for the "peaceful" Muslims to speak out. Expose the extremists, silence is not on their side.


Either they are afraid or they are in agreement. We can't know; we can only hope.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course we should be checking their radical tendencies. It will not happen because of political correctness. It will be viewed as racism, on and on. They will most likely say anything to get into the country, then turn around and do as they please because they know we will do nothing but protect their "rights". This is a Catch 22 situation.


I think there may be a backlash coming. People are getting disappointed, disilllusioned, and angry. I'm hopeful that the next election may see a rebirth of common sense and patriotism.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper, You are SO right.


I think it depends on who you know - like our own children who are working hard or looking hard for work. Some of the young people represented on tv don't give the best impression.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remembering Benghazi.


Powerful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - the children in your area start very early.


They sure do - August 6 for some and today for others - and the teachers start a week earlier - and new teachers a week before that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I'll be standing with you. :thumbup:


Count me in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Make it a wall of three as I'm there too and have the required inner strength and a backbone. :thumbup:


Yes, you do - and you are showing it right now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No schools are actually year-round. They all have breaks, but the breaks occur at different intervals. It is clearly evidence that Huck doesn't know anything about kids and schools. That someone so ill-informed would be spouting off their ignorance is incredibly stupid. Such an ignorant person should not be talking about today's youth and their dislikes, or morals. She clearly doesn't have the background to do that.
> 
> Every student is different, every school system is different, and you judge them one by one as a teacher. Platitudes of how great today's youth are doesn't explain the two black 15-year-olds beating a white 13-year-old on a Florida bus, or the 57% graduation rate in a high school in which I taught. The lack of cohesive home lives, lack of religious training, and violence in a student's life are evidence of the breakdown of morals and law in this country.
> 
> Having an immoral President in America is going to teach students that there is no difference between a lie or truth. Having courts that give people in the country passes to live here illegally is going to teach young people that American laws mean nothing.


I agree with you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you're right - perfect theme song - just need to get those pontoons off the Mississippi to Arkansas. Good thing Yarne is working on it.


Yummmmy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What can I say but to say you have told the truth. To die for Christ is to live, you dear lady have a believers heart. I know he has heard your voice, As a sister in Christ I stand by your truth and your faith. May God always bless you with his wisdom.


You and KnitCrazy are both so right. I wonder if we will be called on to make that kind of sacrifice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/07/29/girl-contracts-brain-eating-amoeba-after-swimming-at-arkansas-water-park/ This a miracle! This 12 yo girl is one of three people to ever survive this brain eating amoeba. She is going to be moved to a room tomorrow. She is a miracle of God's healing power. I just had to give God the Glory for her recovery! Thank you Lord!


I'm so glad she's getting better. Miracles do happen!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

very pretty flowers in your new avatar Bonnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jane - hope you have a wonderful day

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4252249729088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Out of Michelle's own mouth. Just like we knew all the time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Janie! Hope you have a blessed one!XXXX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/07/29/girl-contracts-brain-eating-amoeba-after-swimming-at-arkansas-water-park/ This a miracle! This 12 yo girl is one of three people to ever survive this brain eating amoeba. She is going to be moved to a room tomorrow. She is a miracle of God's healing power. I just had to give God the Glory for her recovery! Thank you Lord!


Such a frightening disease coming from a summer swim; a wonderful blessing that she is getting better


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013/08/missouri-miracle-priest-prays-with-accident-victim-then-disappears-after-rescue/

Here is another miracle


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> very pretty flowers in your new avatar Bonnie


Thank you! My daughter brought them from her garden last year. This year, they took over her garden - more green than flower!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLGItF-Y8Uc Out of Michelle's own mouth. Just like we knew all the time.


Wow! Never saw that one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jane!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy birthday Jane. It is good to have a friend like you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013/08/missouri-miracle-priest-prays-with-accident-victim-then-disappears-after-rescue/
> 
> Here is another miracle


We saw that on our local news. Jesus will always be there when you call on Him for help.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Jane - hope you have a wonderful day
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4252249729088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Oh Janie I didn't know it was your birthday So glad WCK knew HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANIE.

Love her cards use to get them from a person in England. Your so nice to do that for Janie. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013/08/missouri-miracle-priest-prays-with-accident-victim-then-disappears-after-rescue/
> 
> Here is another miracle


It still amazes me how any one could not believe in miracles. Both you and CB posted sites that others should see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday Jane! Just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Remeber Always Benghazi.

Always remember 9/11 which if Clinton had acted on before Bush they too may have still been alive.

All of them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too Yarnie. Thanks Joeys. Praying that Janie's next year will be a healthy one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

here's to you Lady


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think we're all enjoying your cards, Jane! I hope they all help make your birthday a happy one!
Bonnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> here's to you Lady


Had to edit Janie it is copyrighted. Sorry

But still wish you a Happy Birthday and it is full of love from all of us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie I didn't know it was your birthday So glad WCK knew HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANIE.
> 
> Love her cards use to get them from a person in England. Your so nice to do that for Janie. :thumbup:


Janie, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yesterday froze beans. Freezing season starting here. Busy time. But worth it in the winter when still can taste a bit of summer. Also froze black berries and have to do raseberry's soon too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday froze beans. Freezing season starting here. Busy time. But worth it in the winter when still can taste a bit of summer. Also froze black berries and have to do raseberry's soon too.


I have about 3 gallons of grapes to make jelly today. I have had trouble in the past getting my jelly firm enough. Had to use it for syrup one time. lol Never got any raspberries off our plants. I am going to cut them back next year. It is a mess canning and freezing but you are right it is enjoyable in the winter months.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013/08/missouri-miracle-priest-prays-with-accident-victim-then-disappears-after-rescue/
> 
> Here is another miracle


God is so good to us. I found a great little book in a used book store called Where Angels Walk by Joan Wester Anderson that tells of many miracles and the presence of angels in our lives


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nowtheendbegins.com%2Fblog%2F%3Fp%3D14524&h=5AQG9x1B9&s=1 I have been trying to post this for over 10 minutes. Satan didn't want me to copy and paste it. Hope you all can get it. WCk I could tell many stories about angels and demons during my Dh's accident. When you are in need and call out to the Lord to save you He sends in the Armies of Heaven to assist you. Thank you Lord Jesus!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It still amazes me how any one could not believe in miracles. Both you and CB posted sites that others should see.


Here is another one posted yesterday -
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191073-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday Jane! Just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have about 3 gallons of grapes to make jelly today. I have had trouble in the past getting my jelly firm enough. Had to use it for syrup one time. lol Never got any raspberries off our plants. I am going to cut them back next year. It is a mess canning and freezing but you are right it is enjoyable in the winter months.


Do you make juice too CB? grape mixed with apple is nice


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nowtheendbegins.com%2Fblog%2F%3Fp%3D14524&h=5AQG9x1B9&s=1 I have been trying to post this for over 10 minutes. Satan didn't want me to copy and paste it. Hope you all can get it. WCk I could tell many stories about angels and demons during my Dh's accident. When you are in need and call out to the Lord to save you He sends in the Armies of Heaven to assist you. Thank you Lord Jesus!


tried to get in it but would not come up will try again later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> God is so good to us. I found a great little book in a used book store called Where Angels Walk by Joan Wester Anderson that tells of many miracles and the presence of angels in our lives


Haven't heard of that will have to find it as it sounds like something I would enjoy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have about 3 gallons of grapes to make jelly today. I have had trouble in the past getting my jelly firm enough. Had to use it for syrup one time. lol Never got any raspberries off our plants. I am going to cut them back next year. It is a mess canning and freezing but you are right it is enjoyable in the winter months.


Oh thats a lot of grapes lady. Just don't turn purple. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you make juice too CB? grape mixed with apple is nice


Oh now I want to go and by grape juice frozen of course, and in fall get fresh apple cider from orchards and have some.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nowtheendbegins.com%2Fblog%2F%3Fp%3D14524&h=5AQG9x1B9&s=1 I have been trying to post this for over 10 minutes. Satan didn't want me to copy and paste it. Hope you all can get it. WCk I could tell many stories about angels and demons during my Dh's accident. When you are in need and call out to the Lord to save you He sends in the Armies of Heaven to assist you. Thank you Lord Jesus!


Thankfully Satan can't stay when you have Jesus at your side and dh and you came out stronger


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thankfully Satan can't stay when you have Jesus at your side and dh and you came out stronger


Where is the Lord for the thousands of starving and dying children each and every day? Please, call on him to stop this massacre. What are his priorities?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thankfully Satan can't stay when you have Jesus at your side and dh and you came out stronger


That's right. When Dh fell off the box car he called Jesus . He lost his foot and the boxcar rolled over him and busted his hips. He had his foot in on his face. The second set of wheels were coming over him . He rised his hands and say Lord I will serve You until my dying breath. He thought he was going to die. His said his life flashed before him ( his said it was me and our 3 kids). As soon as he said the prayer the boxcar came to a dead stop. There was a McDonald's building with about 200 workers in it and they would have been hurt too if the car ran into the building. His crew heard his cry for Jesus over all the train engines. His best friend found him and prayed for him while the ambulance was on the way. While he was in in ICU a giant shadow was behind him the whole time. When in there he was in warfare for his spirit. Demons were coming to him attacking him . We had people praying for him from our church, city and all over the country. In the spirit he was taken to hell. He said it was the darkest dark he had ever seen. No light he could hear crying and screaming like he had never heard. Jesus was with him. He asked why Lord am I here I am saved from Hell. The Lord told Him I brought you here for you to tell the world this is their inheritance if they don't accept Me. You always hear of Heaven but everyone that is good won't go to Heaven. Jesus said go tell them about Hell . During the worst time of our life I can also say it was the best time because of all the great things that God did to show us His love and how He is always with us. During the time dh was in the hospital bed for 5 months he had private nurses 24/7. My 11 yo son woke me up one morning and said Jesus was walking up and down our halls down stairs. I said it was one of the nurses. He said no it was Jesus and he had on all white. I got up to show him it was a nurse. I never knew what nurse came after the 11 shift change. When I went downstairs the nurse was in my kitchen. She was a black nurse dressed in navy blue.  That was 23 years ago and my dh is still with me and my kids and my grand kids. Oh by the way the prayer I was saying on the way to the hospital an hour away was Lord let me keep him me and my kids need him. I didn't know that God had already answered my prayer. Thank you Lord for letting me keep my Dh. God is Good all the time!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you make juice too CB? grape mixed with apple is nice


No juice just jelly. My dh's favorite is grape so i will make it for him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's right. When Dh fell off the box car he called Jesus . He lost his foot and the boxcar rolled over him and busted his hips. He had his foot in on his face. The second set of wheels were coming over him . He rised his hands and say Lord I will serve You until my dying breath. He thought he was going to die. His said his life flashed before him ( his said it was me and our 3 kids). As soon as he said the prayer the boxcar came to a dead stop. There was a McDonald's building with about 200 workers in it and they would have been hurt too if the car ran into the building. His crew heard his cry for Jesus over all the train engines. His best friend found him and prayed for him while the ambulance was on the way. While he was in in ICU a giant shadow was behind him the whole time. When in there he was in warfare for his spirit. Demons were coming to him attacking him . We had people praying for him from our church, city and all over the country. In the spirit he was taken to hell. He said it was the darkest dark he had ever seen. No light he could hear crying and screaming like he had never heard. Jesus was with him. He asked why Lord am I here I am saved from Hell. The Lord told Him I brought you here for you to tell the world this is their inheritance if they don't accept Me. You always hear of Heaven but everyone that is good won't go to Heaven. Jesus said go tell them about Hell . During the worst time of our life I can also say it was the best time because of all the great things that God did to show us His love and how He is always with us. During the time dh was in the hospital bed for 5 months he had private nurses 24/7. My 11 yo son woke me up one morning and said Jesus was walking up and down our halls down stairs. I said it was one of the nurses. He said no it was Jesus and he had on all white. I got up to show him it was a nurse. I never knew what nurse came after the 11 shift change. When I went downstairs the nurse was in my kitchen. She was a black nurse dressed in navy blue.  That was 23 years ago and my dh is still with me and my kids and my grand kids. Oh by the way the prayer I was saying on the way to the hospital an hour away was Lord let me keep him me and my kids need him. I didn't know that God had already answered my prayer. Thank you Lord for letting me keep my Dh. God is Good all the time!


Oh Country Bumpkins this made me cry. To know that he was with all of you, and to know that your husband saw the truth about heaven and hell and shared it. To know that he also showed your son. Thank you thank you so much for sharing the truth and the light that was shown you.
my dear friend who I lost to breast cancer said one day when she was going through her pain. It was the best of times and the worst of times. I understood what she mean't when I watch my mother died of a cancers tumor of the brain. It is hard to understand some times how during the worst times of our lives he can give us peace which is happening at the sametimes we are in the worst of times. He is always there for us isn't he.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Canning tomatoes today and drying tarragon. Tomorrow I will dry sage or thyme. I don't make grape jelly anymore, as we prefer raspberryblackberry or apricot jam. I have lots of grape jelly on the shelf from past years. I have to find recipes to use it in. Last year, I canned grape juice. DH likes it. I condensed it a little, so we had to add water to make it like it was fresh made. I need to pick more banana peppers this afternoon. I will probably blanch and freeze. 

I am trying to get work done on my shrug. I gave up on a lace pattern as my time for knitting is limited to evenings and in between canning projects now. I am doing an easy pattern. One side is K all across. The next is a 2 X 2 rib pattern (K2, P2). I like the look. It has texture and the yarn has a fine metallic thread that the pattern shows well. I am about 4/5 done. Is anyone working on an interesting project now? I know most of you are busy with gardens, but I always get ideas from my friends here on KP.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> No schools are actually year-round. They all have breaks, but the breaks occur at different intervals. It is clearly evidence that Huck doesn't know anything about kids and schools. That someone so ill-informed would be spouting off their ignorance is incredibly stupid. Such an ignorant person should not be talking about today's youth and their dislikes, or morals. She clearly doesn't have the background to do that.


Broward County in FLA tried the year round school in the early 1990's. The different schools, grade, middle and high school all had different schedules, start dates and vacation dates. One particular woman had 3 kids, one in each of the different schools and was going crazy trying to get a reasonable schedule together for their family. Needless-to-say. Broward dropped the year round idea when it really didn't give them the savings they expected. It wasn't about the education, but about saving money.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Canning tomatoes today and drying tarragon. Tomorrow I will dry sage or thyme. I don't make grape jelly anymore, as we prefer raspberryblackberry or apricot jam. I have lots of grape jelly on the shelf from past years. I have to find recipes to use it in. Last year, I canned grape juice. DH likes it. I condensed it a little, so we had to add water to make it like it was fresh made. I need to pick more banana peppers this afternoon. I will probably blanch and freeze.
> 
> I am trying to get work done on my shrug. I gave up on a lace pattern as my time for knitting is limited to evenings and in between canning projects now. I am doing an easy pattern. One side is K all across. The next is a 2 X 2 rib pattern (K2, P2). I like the look. It has texture and the yarn has a fine metallic thread that the pattern shows well. I am about 4/5 done. Is anyone working on an interesting project now? I know most of you are busy with gardens, but I always get ideas from my friends here on KP.


Gee I am so sorry that you don't have anything to do right now :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: You are wearing me out with just what you have posted. Have you gotten any sleep of late????


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Either they are afraid or they are in agreement. We can't know; we can only hope.


I tend to believe they are in agreement. They follow their religion.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.nowtheendbegins.com/blog/?p=14524


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They sure do - August 6 for some and today for others - and the teachers start a week earlier - and new teachers a week before that!


The first batch of schools started here yesterday. More will open next week and the last batch the week after. It just seems so early, but they finished in early May. We always started after Labor Day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The first batch of schools started here yesterday. More will open next week and the last batch the week after. It just seems so early, but they finished in early May. We always started after Labor Day.


Gee that seem so early ours starts the week before labor day and usual only a half day. Of course teachers school year starts earlier.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Jane - hope you have a wonderful day
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4252249729088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Happy Birthday Janie. WCK the card was beautiful. So thoughtful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.nowtheendbegins.com/blog/?p=14524


For some reason my comput won't let me into any of your sites today. :thumbdown:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Where is the Lord for the thousands of starving and dying children each and every day? Please, call on him to stop this massacre. What are his priorities?


Call on Jesus, Huck. That's all it takes to save your soul and guarantee He writes your name in the Book of Life. Jesus said, "the poor will always be with you." God never guarantees life will be easy or that you will live a long prosperous life. He guarantees, however, that those who die and are His followers will be allowed to enter Heaven to live in Gods' dwelling. Those who do not recognize Christ will be with Satan forever suffering greatly.

God has a plan for each of our lives, and it is to be reconciled to Him through belief in Jesus, who died so our sins will be forgiven. If you believe in Jesus and turn your life to God's purpose for you, and don't reject Him, He often helps us in our troubles in this life. But, you can't trick Him, and He isn't Santa handing out goodies. You have to love Him and believe in Him to deserve his attention and grace. Otherwise, you have to do the best you can on your own in this life - that's a very bleak position to be in.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I am so sorry that you don't have anything to do right now :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: You are wearing me out with just what you have posted. Have you gotten any sleep of late????


I have slept the last two nights as well as I ever do. I remember needing and getting lots of sleep as a teenager and as a young mother I was always tired. As I got older, I just need less.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's right. When Dh fell off the box car he called Jesus . He lost his foot and the boxcar rolled over him and busted his hips. He had his foot in on his face. The second set of wheels were coming over him . He rised his hands and say Lord I will serve You until my dying breath. He thought he was going to die. His said his life flashed before him ( his said it was me and our 3 kids). As soon as he said the prayer the boxcar came to a dead stop. There was a McDonald's building with about 200 workers in it and they would have been hurt too if the car ran into the building. His crew heard his cry for Jesus over all the train engines. His best friend found him and prayed for him while the ambulance was on the way. While he was in in ICU a giant shadow was behind him the whole time. When in there he was in warfare for his spirit. Demons were coming to him attacking him . We had people praying for him from our church, city and all over the country. In the spirit he was taken to hell. He said it was the darkest dark he had ever seen. No light he could hear crying and screaming like he had never heard. Jesus was with him. He asked why Lord am I here I am saved from Hell. The Lord told Him I brought you here for you to tell the world this is their inheritance if they don't accept Me. You always hear of Heaven but everyone that is good won't go to Heaven. Jesus said go tell them about Hell . During the worst time of our life I can also say it was the best time because of all the great things that God did to show us His love and how He is always with us. During the time dh was in the hospital bed for 5 months he had private nurses 24/7. My 11 yo son woke me up one morning and said Jesus was walking up and down our halls down stairs. I said it was one of the nurses. He said no it was Jesus and he had on all white. I got up to show him it was a nurse. I never knew what nurse came after the 11 shift change. When I went downstairs the nurse was in my kitchen. She was a black nurse dressed in navy blue.  That was 23 years ago and my dh is still with me and my kids and my grand kids. Oh by the way the prayer I was saying on the way to the hospital an hour away was Lord let me keep him me and my kids need him. I didn't know that God had already answered my prayer. Thank you Lord for letting me keep my Dh. God is Good all the time!


What an experience you had - and your husband. We also felt God's presence when my husband was sick. We knew he had leukemia but didn't know what kind. Many, many prayers. That was 37 years ago. He has a rare form of chronic leukemia and was in remission all those years. It flared up two years ago, and he had one week of in-hospital chemo - dr. expected another long remission - so far so good.

I couldn't have managed without prayer.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought you would enjoy this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thankfully Satan can't stay when you have Jesus at your side and dh and you came out stronger


Amen and Amen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that God had already answered my prayer. Thank you Lord for letting me keep my Dh. God is Good all the time!


Thank you for sharing your incredible story about Jesus and his angels. I think of you as one of them. God has blessed you for following and accepting him. God has blessed me in knowing you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday Janeway. I wish you the best in your health, wealth and life. God Bless you always!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What an experience you had - and your husband. We also felt God's presence when my husband was sick. We knew he had leukemia but didn't know what kind. Many, many prayers. That was 37 years ago. He has a rare form of chronic leukemia and was in remission all those years. It flared up two years ago, and he had one week of in-hospital chemo - dr. expected another long remission - so far so good.
> 
> I couldn't have managed without prayer, especially when we were so young with two little ones (when he got sick).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What an experience you had - and your husband. We also felt God's presence when my husband was sick. We knew he had leukemia but didn't know what kind. Many, many prayers. That was 37 years ago. He has a rare form of chronic leukemia and was in remission all those years. It flared up two years ago, and he had one week of in-hospital chemo - dr. expected another long remission - so far so good.
> 
> I couldn't have managed without prayer.


CB,

You are inspiring. I hear you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CB, I am inspired by your story. Has your family read "Heaven Is For Real" and what did you think of the picture of Jesus painted by the young Russian-American artist?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee that seem so early ours starts the week before labor day and usual only a half day. Of course teachers school year starts earlier.


That's what I was thinking. Ours doesn't start until Aug 19th. We never started until after Labor Day and got out before Memorial Day. But we didn't get as many off days then. We didn't have air conditioning either. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What an experience you had - and your husband. We also felt God's presence when my husband was sick. We knew he had leukemia but didn't know what kind. Many, many prayers. That was 37 years ago. He has a rare form of chronic leukemia and was in remission all those years. It flared up two years ago, and he had one week of in-hospital chemo - dr. expected another long remission - so far so good.
> 
> I couldn't have managed without prayer.


Praise God Bonnie. That is great news about your Dh! Yes we have got to stay in prayer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you would enjoy this.


Grrrrr!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for sharing your incredible story about Jesus and his angels. I think of you as one of them. God has blessed you for following and accepting him. God has blessed me in knowing you.


Yes God has blessed me . I agree. I feel the same about you and the Denim girls. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I am inspired by your story. Has your family read "Heaven Is For Real" and what did you think of the picture of Jesus painted by the young Russian-American artist?


No I have not read the book . Thank you . God has moved in my family so many times. My son was healed from a nail that he stepped on. He had red streaks going up his leg. The drs. said if if they cut his leg off it would not help. We had early moring prayer at our church. The Holy Spirit told me to get serious about the prayers. Two hours after the prayer the dr called and said the antibodics were working the streaks had gone down. The next day the report came back and the dr. told us the antibodics were not the ones that killed the pseduomonas. He said it was like pouring water on the infection. Son had to go to Ar. Childrens Hospital to have the second surgery. When he stepped on the nail he was in a horse barn where the green grass started on fire. He and his friend were trying to stomp out the fire. The heat had melted his tennis shoe and when he stepped on the nail it pushed a piece of rubber up into his bone in his foot. Thank Lord for sending us the right dr that already knew about pseudomonas. God prepared us for the pseduomonas when my dh's had the accident. Since he was in the RR yard it had all those germs plus the McDonald's plant next door. So we knew why they had to keep taking his leg off above the knee. He had 7 surgeries in 10days plus being ran over by the boxcar. Then 1 month later another surgery on his hips. We could not have dealt without all of this without our faith. Alot more but won't go into that. Only God is our helper without Him we couldn't have made it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I have not read the book . Thank you . God has moved in my family so many times. My son was healed from a nail that he stepped on. He had red streaks going up his leg. The drs. said if if they cut his leg off it would not help. We had early moring prayer at our church. The Holy Spirit told me to get serious about the prayers. Two hours after the prayer the dr called and said the antibodics were working the streaks had gone down. The next day the report came back and the dr. told us the antibodics were not the ones that killed the pseduomonas. He said it was like pouring water on the infection. Son had to go to Ar. Childrens Hospital to have the second surgery. When he stepped on the nail he was in a horse barn where the green grass started on fire. He and his friend were trying to stomp out the fire. The heat had melted his tennis shoe and when he stepped on the nail it pushed a piece of rubber up into his bone in his foot. Thank Lord for sending us the right dr that already knew about pseudomonas. God prepared us for the pseduomonas when my dh's had the accident. Since he was in the RR yard it had all those germs plus the McDonald's plant next door. So we knew why they had to keep taking his leg off above the knee. He had 7 surgeries in 10days plus being ran over by the boxcar. Then 1 month later another surgery on his hips. We could not have dealt without all of this without our faith. Alot more but won't go into that. Only God is our helper without Him we couldn't have made it.


I just figured that you or your husband could tell if what she painted was accurate. I hope that is what Jesus looks like. He is beautiful. The artist is a young girl, who died when she was 6, I think, and went to heaven. Then she came back with a new skill in the area of art. She suddenly started painting works that few adults could. She painted her image of Jesus when she was 8 or 9 if I recall correctly.

She was just an incidental character in the book, which was actually about a 5-year-old boy, who died, went to Heaven, returned with a mission from Jesus to tell everyone about Him. However, he was so young that he couldn't describe Jesus until he saw the girl's picture. He told his father, who was a minister, curious, and kept showing images to his son, "That's him!" It was a wonderful book.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I just figured that you or your husband could tell if what she painted was accurate. I hope that is what Jesus looks like. He is beautiful. The artist is a young girl, who died when she was 6, I think, and went to heaven. Then she came back with a new skill in the area of art. She suddenly started painting works that few adults could. She painted her image of Jesus when she was 8 or 9 if I recall correctly.
> 
> She was just an incidental character in the book, which was actually about a 5-year-old boy, who died, went to Heaven, returned with a mission from Jesus to tell everyone about Him. However, he was so young that he couldn't describe Jesus until he saw the girl's picture. He told his father, who was a minister, curious, and kept showing images to his son, "That's him!" It was a wonderful book.


I don't think he saw Him just knew His voice and that it was Him beside him. Have you seen the Shroud cloth reversed? It is Awesome. I need to read that book. I think my sister has it. I just asked Dh he said he felt like he was being held in a hand.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your and dh experience CB - a frightening and anxious time for your family but your faith grew stronger. God never promised a life without pain or sorrow - only that He would be there for us always. You and your family were then able to share and help so many others know of God's blessings


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Country Bumpkins this made me cry. To know that he was with all of you, and to know that your husband saw the truth about heaven and hell and shared it. To know that he also showed your son. Thank you thank you so much for sharing the truth and the light that was shown you.
> my dear friend who I lost to breast cancer said one day when she was going through her pain. It was the best of times and the worst of times. I understood what she mean't when I watch my mother died of a cancers tumor of the brain. It is hard to understand some times how during the worst times of our lives he can give us peace which is happening at the sametimes we are in the worst of times. He is always there for us isn't he.


That's so true Yarnie; it is in the worst of times that our faith strengthens and we share the blessings of family and friends that stay with us and support us and then the memories to help us afterwards


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> What an experience you had - and your husband. We also felt God's presence when my husband was sick. We knew he had leukemia but didn't know what kind. Many, many prayers. That was 37 years ago. He has a rare form of chronic leukemia and was in remission all those years. It flared up two years ago, and he had one week of in-hospital chemo - dr. expected another long remission - so far so good.
> 
> I couldn't have managed without prayer.


So happy that your dh is continuing to do well. One of my sil was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 1995. Because it had tentacles, surgery couldn't remove all of it. She's had 2 surgeries, 2 chemo treatements and 1 radiation and has lived much longer than her doctors expected. She stil has issues but was able to see her 2 boys grow up and still lives a pretty good life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So happy that your dh is continuing to do well. One of my sil was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 1995. Because it had tentacles, surgery couldn't remove all of it. She's had 2 surgeries, 2 chemo treatements and 1 radiation and has lived much longer than her doctors expected. She stil has issues but was able to see her 2 boys grow up and still lives a pretty good life.


I hope she continues to do ok. Life is precious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So happy that your dh is continuing to do well. One of my sil was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 1995. Because it had tentacles, surgery couldn't remove all of it. She's had 2 surgeries, 2 chemo treatements and 1 radiation and has lived much longer than her doctors expected. She stil has issues but was able to see her 2 boys grow up and still lives a pretty good life.


Oh that makes me so happy to hear. After seeing what can happen when a person has a brain tumor, to hear someone has over come it is the best news to me. God is Good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know what I love about this group. We are not afraid to say we have faith and share our beliefs. I have seen so many who post that this site is not the place to share ones faith. They say it should be kept quite as it is a personal thing..

Funny when I read his words he is saying don't hide your light under a basket. Go forth and spread the news of his words and what he has done.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what I love about this group. We are not afraid to say we have faith and share our beliefs. I have seen so many who post that this site is not the place to share ones faith. They say it should be kept quite as it is a personal thing..
> 
> Funny when I read his words he is saying don't hide your light under a basket. Go forth and spread the news of his words and what he has done.


Beautiful words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what I love about this group. We are not afraid to say we have faith and share our beliefs. I have seen so many who post that this site is not the place to share ones faith. They say it should be kept quite as it is a personal thing..
> 
> Funny when I read his words he is saying don't hide your light under a basket. Go forth and spread the news of his words and what he has done.


Amen! I can't hide my light. It is impossible for me to do it.  I enjoy this group so much. Even if we have never meet we have a bond between us. WKC I have a question for you. I want to teach gd to knit while we are in New Orleans. Do you have any tips for me. What size needle and yarn do I need? Should I just teach her to knit and then purl later?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope she continues to do ok. Life is precious.


Thanks Lukelucy, I agree it's important to treasure each day. How is your dh coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what I love about this group. We are not afraid to say we have faith and share our beliefs. I have seen so many who post that this site is not the place to share ones faith. They say it should be kept quite as it is a personal thing..
> 
> Funny when I read his words he is saying don't hide your light under a basket. Go forth and spread the news of his words and what he has done.


You're so right Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is another book that I enjoyed very much. I found it inspiring and comforting. It's written by a neurosurgeon who believed that near-death experience was just the brain - until it happened to him - and could NOT have been his brain. It's so good! He speaks in great detail about the experience. Please read it if you get a chance.

Proof of Heaven: A Neurosurgeon's Journey into the Afterlife by Eben Alexander, M. D.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're so right Yarnie!


I agree, too. It's so nice to talk about these things with friends. So many people aren't interested. This is a wonderful group.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Add another one.


Make it four with me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think he saw Him just knew His voice and that it was Him beside him. Have you seen the Shroud cloth reversed? It is Awesome. I need to read that book. I think my sister has it. I just asked Dh he said he felt like he was being held in a hand.


Oh, that just gives me chills.

Did you read that Steve Jobs's last words were "Oh wow." That's what his sister said. She was with him when he died.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen! I can't hide my light. It is impossible for me to do it.  I enjoy this group so much. Even if we have never meet we have a bond between us. WKC I have a question for you. I want to teach gd to knit while we are in New Orleans. Do you have any tips for me. What size needle and yarn do I need? Should I just teach her to knit and then purl later?


That's right - the girls' get-away is coming up next week isn't it? Hope all of you have a great time, I've heard many wonderful things about New Orleans.

That would be nice to share your knitting with gd. I think plain knitting and a chunky yarn with US 10.5 mm would be a good start - or if she has small hands, a medium yarn with US 8 needles. Short needles (about 9 or 10 inches) it might be easier to start with. Since it's too warm for scarves, maybe she'd like to make 8 inch squares and join them to make a cushion for her bedroom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Here is another book that I enjoyed very much. I found it inspiring and comforting. It's written by a neurosurgeon who believed that near-death experience was just the brain - until it happened to him - and could NOT have been his brain. It's so good! He speaks in great detail about the experience. Please read it if you get a chance.
> 
> Proof of Heaven: A Neurosurgeon's Journey into the Afterlife by Eben Alexander, M. D.


I've heard this book mentioned a few times and it's on my reading list


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the BD wishes & cards you ladies are the very best friends! This Ipad wouldn't connect to the Internet & computer isn't working so I've been off line since yesterday!

SIL got this one repaired but computer will take longer. Daughter # 2 had a BD dinner for me & DH tonight & then we just talked & talked while SIL repaired this Ipad!

2 cousins called with BD wishes & got 3 cards in mail so had a truly great day! It was the big 70 BD! The body says yes, yes, yes you are that age, but the mind says no, no, no not yet!

Thanks again for the BD wishes my good friends you finished out the day! Love to each of you!

Must close as had a big day--now so tired so chat tomorrow!

Love, Janie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've heard this book mentioned a few times and it's on my reading list


I'd love to hear what you think of it when you get a chance to read it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right - the girls' get-away is coming up next week isn't it? Hope all of you have a great time, I've heard many wonderful things about New Orleans.
> 
> That would be nice to share your knitting with gd. I think plain knitting and a chunky yarn with US 10.5 mm would be a good start - or if she has small hands, a medium yarn with US 8 needles. Short needles (about 9 or 10 inches) it might be easier to start with. Since it's too warm for scarves, maybe she'd like to make 8 inch squares and join them to make a cushion for her bedroom.


Good suggestions! Have a great trip, CB. I'll be close, back in Mobile for 4 birthdays!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janie, glad you had such a good day for the big 7-0. Sleep well


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good suggestions! Have a great trip, CB. I'll be close, back in Mobile for 4 birthdays!!


Enjoy all those birthdays! Grands or kids?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen! I can't hide my light. It is impossible for me to do it.  I enjoy this group so much. Even if we have never meet we have a bond between us. WKC I have a question for you. I want to teach gd to knit while we are in New Orleans. Do you have any tips for me. What size needle and yarn do I need? Should I just teach her to knit and then purl later?


CB,

I can help with this. Use a bulky yarn with an average size needle. I would use a circular needle. Easier to work with, I think. Just stick to knit (no purl until knit is mastered). Have her start a scarf. Just a plain knit scarf. If she makes a mistake, help her figure out what she is doing wrong. You might have to take out stitches, but she can figure out what is wrong. Then let her practice, practice, practice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Enjoy all those birthdays! Grands or kids?


Grandkids - 9, 7, 5, and 1. The 3-year old broke the pattern - born in October!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Grandkids - 9, 7, 5, and 1. The 3-year old broke the pattern - born in October!


Enjoy as their ages are the wonderful years & especially the baby--such joy for you!

My youngest is 12 will have BD Nov. 18 so she is watching the stock market since she knows I have some stock! Do you think she wants to shop?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

good morning corn to be boil a bit than fozen. It will be a good day to do it weather perfect not hot. Seem more like fall here then hot Aug. 

Hubby and son up to cabin to finish last side for painting. 

Oh Bon so much fun but work to having birthdays so close. I have two in college one a senior in high school Just give them money on their birthdays as to old to pick out what they want and need. Last Christmas gave them bubbles to blow bounch balls and can't remember what else. Need a laugh no matter what age.

Country Bumkins have fun stay away from hot spice foods. But dance down the streets a bit. 

Janie glad you had such a nice day for your big 70. Glad one of your computer's is fix (IPad) Nice to have someone who know's how to fix them isn't it. 
Knit crazy what are you canning today?
Lucy try to have a good day which mean's stay out of trouble.  
.
WCK have a good day sure you will at the shop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, that just gives me chills.
> 
> Did you read that Steve Jobs's last words were "Oh wow." That's what his sister said. She was with him when he died.


A he must have seen heaven .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> I can help with this. Use a bulky yarn with an average size needle. I would use a circular needle. Easier to work with, I think. Just stick to knit (no purl until knit is mastered). Have her start a scarf. Just a plain knit scarf. If she makes a mistake, help her figure out what she is doing wrong. You might have to take out stitches, but she can figure out what is wrong. Then let her practice, practice, practice.


Ok that is what I will do. Thanks Lukelucy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok that is what I will do. Thanks Lukelucy!


The bulky yarn will knit up faster and give a sense of progress. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right - the girls' get-away is coming up next week isn't it? Hope all of you have a great time, I've heard many wonderful things about New Orleans.
> 
> That would be nice to share your knitting with gd. I think plain knitting and a chunky yarn with US 10.5 mm would be a good start - or if she has small hands, a medium yarn with US 8 needles. Short needles (about 9 or 10 inches) it might be easier to start with. Since it's too warm for scarves, maybe she'd like to make 8 inch squares and join them to make a cushion for her bedroom.


I happen to have the needles. HA! Probably have the yarn too. I think she would like to make her Daddy a scarf to take with him hunting. By the time she finished it , it may be winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Grandkids - 9, 7, 5, and 1. The 3-year old broke the pattern - born in October!


Happy Birthday to your grands. Have a great time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good morning corn to be boil a bit than fozen. It will be a good day to do it weather perfect not hot. Seem more like fall here then hot Aug.
> 
> Hubby and son up to cabin to finish last side for painting.
> 
> ...


Funny about the bubbles. My oldest is 19 I think he would like that too. I always try to get a gag gift too. They love it. Have you tried just freezing the corn with husk and all. I always freeze mine that way. Tastes like fresh corn . Got the idea this week that I am not fond of canning. Too much mess. I got 3 1/2 quarts of relish (thanks KC) 4 quarts and about 8 small jars of grape jelly . And the biggest mess you have ever seen. If I could only can with no men around, not cook or water maybe a different story.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny about the bubbles. My oldest is 19 I think he would like that too. I always try to get a gag gift too. They love it. Have you tried just freezing the corn with husk and all. I always freeze mine that way. Tastes like fresh corn . Got the idea this week that I am not fond of canning. Too much mess. I got 3 1/2 quarts of relish (thanks KC) 4 quarts and about 8 small jars of grape jelly . And the biggest mess you have ever seen. If I could only can with no men around, not cook or water maybe a different story.


No have not tried that will have to try it though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny about the bubbles. My oldest is 19 I think he would like that too. I always try to get a gag gift too. They love it. Have you tried just freezing the corn with husk and all. I always freeze mine that way. Tastes like fresh corn . Got the idea this week that I am not fond of canning. Too much mess. I got 3 1/2 quarts of relish (thanks KC) 4 quarts and about 8 small jars of grape jelly . And the biggest mess you have ever seen. If I could only can with no men around, not cook or water maybe a different story.


Are you and knit crazy in a canning competition???


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A he must have seen heaven .


Yes, when I was in the cardiac arrest, it was very peaceful wherever I was & did see the light--just beautiful & restful. Did not see anyone so don't believe it when people say they saw relatives.

Problems came when they shocked me back as felt as if I had been hit by a fast moving train! Mouth so dry, body hurt everywhere, toes & fingers tingled & couldn't see clearly, but knew I was in hospital & recognized the doctor & my nurse.

The nurse said look at her color & doctor said she will be OK now! I thought why didn't they leave me where I was as there wasn't any pain there but back here there is so much pain!

Dr. said don't try to move around as you are going to be sore & let your body come to terms with the blood flow again through out your body. Was he ever right as I hurt everywhere!

Kidneys did not function until the next day, liver functions were out of norm range, I had difficulty breathing so was put on breathing machine plus lots of other things that I cannot remember. Then I had double pneumonia.

I had cardiac rehab, physical therapy & speech therapy as I was a mess but was alive.

The difference between a cardiac arrest & a heart attack from what was explained to me is there is still a beating heart during a heart attack, but a cardiac arrest is where the heart stops completely so no blood going through the body! Most people die!

I thank God/Jesus daily for these years as I'm still going--slowly, but going! Never thought I would see 70 but made it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, when I was in the cardiac arrest, it was very peaceful wherever I was & did see the light--just beautiful & restful. Did not see anyone so don't believe it when people say they saw relatives.
> 
> Problems came when they shocked me back as felt as if I had been hit by a fast moving train! Mouth so dry, body hurt everywhere, toes & fingers tingled & couldn't see clearly, but knew I was in hospital & recognized the doctor & my nurse.
> 
> ...


So glad you made it through Janie, but sorry you suffered so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Are you and knit crazy in a canning competition???


No. She is the winner. I have only canned pickles and what I said. I don't know if I will have enough tomatoes to can. We eat them as fast as they grow. I missed getting the fresh corn. There is an Amish family that grows it and you have to order way ahead of time. I was too busy when it was sold . Boo hoo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, when I was in the cardiac arrest, it was very peaceful wherever I was & did see the light--just beautiful & restful. Did not see anyone so don't believe it when people say they saw relatives.
> 
> Problems came when they shocked me back as felt as if I had been hit by a fast moving train! Mouth so dry, body hurt everywhere, toes & fingers tingled & couldn't see clearly, but knew I was in hospital & recognized the doctor & my nurse.
> 
> ...


I am very thankful too. You are a trooper! PTL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No. She is the winner. I have only canned pickles and what I said. I don't know if I will have enough tomatoes to can. We eat them as fast as they grow. I missed getting the fresh corn. There is an Amish family that grows it and you have to order way ahead of time. I was too busy when it was sold . Boo hoo.


Oh know how you feel. Can't stand not to eat fresh tomatoes. I will eat then and eat them. Hate when have to buy them at store as they are hard.

Last year DIL's mom had a bumper crop of Roma tomatoes made sauce and froze that too. I am the freezing champ here.

I love fresh apples too. We have a lot of orchards in this state, and when harvest time Have to go and get fresh apples. They are so juicy the juice runs down my face at first bite. Then have to get apple pies still hot from oven, then cider donuts, and fresh cider. Then come home and have a feast for about a week.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Make it four with me!


Five with me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> good morning corn to be boil a bit than fozen. It will be a good day to do it weather perfect not hot. Seem more like fall here then hot Aug.
> 
> Hubby and son up to cabin to finish last side for painting.
> 
> ...


I am freezing Zucchini Pineapple Bread today (Janey's recipe). I put up tomatoes and okra yesterday. DH picked more banana peppers that I must do something with. I'd rather knit today, but I'll do that tomorrow after church.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Grandkids - 9, 7, 5, and 1. The 3-year old broke the pattern - born in October!


That gives you another reason to celebrate before Thanksgiving! Enjoy all the cake and ice cream


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Are you and knit crazy in a canning competition???


Not a competition, but it's nice to have friends who give you ideas, teach you new recipes, and share a love for food preservation. I guess we do think alike on many things. I know that I will think of each of you when I taste food made with your recipes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I happen to have the needles. HA! Probably have the yarn too. I think she would like to make her Daddy a scarf to take with him hunting. By the time she finished it , it may be winter.


I think that will be the best scarf her Daddy ever got! And making it as a gift will make the knitting special for her too - and motivate her to get it done by hunting season. Look forward to hearing about New Orleans when you're back


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny about the bubbles. My oldest is 19 I think he would like that too. I always try to get a gag gift too. They love it. Have you tried just freezing the corn with husk and all. I always freeze mine that way. Tastes like fresh corn . Got the idea this week that I am not fond of canning. Too much mess. I got 3 1/2 quarts of relish (thanks KC) 4 quarts and about 8 small jars of grape jelly . And the biggest mess you have ever seen. If I could only can with no men around, not cook or water maybe a different story.


I freeze mine the same way and then roast it husk and all in the oven. Usually soak fresh corn with husks in water for a couple of hours and then roast it rather than boiling in water.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, when I was in the cardiac arrest, it was very peaceful wherever I was & did see the light--just beautiful & restful. Did not see anyone so don't believe it when people say they saw relatives.
> 
> Problems came when they shocked me back as felt as if I had been hit by a fast moving train! Mouth so dry, body hurt everywhere, toes & fingers tingled & couldn't see clearly, but knew I was in hospital & recognized the doctor & my nurse.
> 
> ...


Wonderful for the added years for your family to be together and happy to have the chance to get to know you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that will be the best scarf her Daddy ever got! And making it as a gift will make the knitting special for her too - and motivate her to get it done by hunting season. Look forward to hearing about New Orleans when you're back


Thanks Kitty. I am going to leave at 4:00 am Monday. Need your prayers that we get there for dil's class at 12:30. Also for our safety and prayer for my men. lol I am putting them in charge of my millions of flowers. They will tell me I need to stop when I get back. lol I have never left them in charge over the summer before. One time when I went on a trip in the fall I came back and Dh's had done such a good job . He had watered my faux ivy inside the house. Lol . Hope between the 3 of them they dont kill anything while we are gone. Yarnie if I dance in the street I will take a pic just for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Kitty. I am going to leave at 4:00 am Monday. Need your prayers that we get there for dil's class at 12:30. Also for our safety and prayer for my men. lol I am putting them in charge of my millions of flowers. They will tell me I need to stop when I get back. lol I have never left them in charge over the summer before. One time when I went on a trip in the fall I came back and Dh's had done such a good job . He had watered my faux ivy inside the house. Lol . Hope between the 3 of them they dont kill anything while we are gone. Yarnie if I dance in the street I will take a pic just for you.


After a week away, I think they'll appreciate their women even more. If there is anything that "needs" to be done while I'm away, dh needs a list (he likes lists). Have you got your watering schedule on a list?

ps - I'll watch the news for New Orleans to catch you dancing in the streets


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Not a competition, but it's nice to have friends who give you ideas, teach you new recipes, and share a love for food preservation. I guess we do think alike on many things. I know that I will think of each of you when I taste food made with your recipes.


Hope you know I was just teasing you. It is harad to can and especial what you can. Your right they have given some great recipes haven't they.

Do you can this much every year? I wonder do you share it with family and friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Kitty. I am going to leave at 4:00 am Monday. Need your prayers that we get there for dil's class at 12:30. Also for our safety and prayer for my men. lol I am putting them in charge of my millions of flowers. They will tell me I need to stop when I get back. lol I have never left them in charge over the summer before. One time when I went on a trip in the fall I came back and Dh's had done such a good job . He had watered my faux ivy inside the house. Lol . Hope between the 3 of them they dont kill anything while we are gone. Yarnie if I dance in the street I will take a pic just for you.


you know we will pray for you and you and girls have a good time. 
To funny7 about him watering the faux Ivy. Have to give him stars for doing it even if not real. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

About corn, I am sure you remove silk, how long do you roast them and at what temp. Does soaking them keep them from drying out? Can you do it with soaking?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> About corn, I am sure you remove silk, how long do you roast them and at what temp. Does soaking them keep them from drying out? Can you do it with soaking?


No I just put them in the zip lock . Don't do a thing. When I take them out to cook I shuck and take out the silk. Then cook them. I am lazy. I usually boil them. Cook in microwave too. I don't roast corn enough to remember how long. Have to have a recipe. Have you ever tried to cut corn with the juice from the cob? You add butter and cream and stir alot. So yummy! Touch of sugar and salt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After a week away, I think they'll appreciate their women even more. If there is anything that "needs" to be done while I'm away, dh needs a list (he likes lists). Have you got your watering schedule on a list?
> 
> ps - I'll watch the news for New Orleans to catch you dancing in the streets


I have already started on my list. I am a big list maker. I am making up my humming bird juice too. Gotta feed my little birds. My gd and I like to act silly but my dil frowns on it. We made her try on funny sunglasses at Christmas and take pics but she didn't like it. lol If we danced in the streets with her she may run off and leave us. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I just put them in the zip lock . Don't do a thing. When I take them out to cook I shuck and take out the silk. Then cook them. I am lazy. I usually boil them. Cook in microwave too. I don't roast corn enough to remember how long. Have to have a recipe. Have you ever tried to cut corn with the juice from the cob? You add butter and cream and stir alot. So yummy! Touch of sugar and salt.


thank you will have to try it too. But also want WC kitty's recipe for roasting them too. Told hubby on way home today to buy some more. They are going from 6 dollars a dozen here to as little as 3 dollars. Never had luck with planting my own. That and potatoes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you will have to try it too. But also want WC kitty's recipe for roasting them too. Told hubby on way home today to buy some more. They are going from 6 dollars a dozen here to as little as 3 dollars. Never had luck with planting my own. That and potatoes.


If you google Barefoot Contessa Corn you'll come up with some great recipes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you will have to try it too. But also want WC kitty's recipe for roasting them too. Told hubby on way home today to buy some more. They are going from 6 dollars a dozen here to as little as 3 dollars. Never had luck with planting my own. That and potatoes.


How about this recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/sagaponack-corn-pudding-recipe/index.html

I made it and loved it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So glad you made it through Janie, but sorry you suffered so much.


Thank you Yarnie as you & others on this thread are lovely people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful for the added years for your family to be together and happy to have the chance to get to know you


Thank you as I certainly have been blessed with so many good friends both on KP & around me where I live. All of you ladies are wonderful to have met & talked to & exchanged recipes.

With corn, my GM kept a wooden barrel on the back porch that she kept water & pickling salt where she would shuck corn & then take it out & cook it on the cob or cut it off. It was soooooo good! She rinsed it several times but did not taste salty but did not freeze in the winter either!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB praying you have a safe trip & lots of fun dancing in the streets of New Orleans! Just kidding but you have a great time will miss you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB praying you have a safe trip & lots of fun dancing in the streets of New Orleans! Just kidding but you have a great time will miss you!


Me too. We want to hear all about your trip!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How about this recipe:
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/sagaponack-corn-pudding-recipe/index.html
> 
> I made it and loved it.


This is a delicious salad that might help in using up your corn. 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Summer-Corn-Salad-with-Asparagus/Detail.aspx?event8=1&prop24=SR_Thumb&e11=corn%20and%20asparagus&e8=Quick%20Search&event10=1&e7=Home%20Page


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> This is a delicious salad that might help in using up your corn.
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Summer-Corn-Salad-with-Asparagus/Detail.aspx?event8=1&prop24=SR_Thumb&e11=corn%20and%20asparagus&e8=Quick%20Search&event10=1&e7=Home%20Page


This sounds wonderful. I bet green beans, cut the right size, could be used instead of asparagus. Do you think so? Asparagus is out of season here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One time when I went on a trip in the fall I came back and Dh's had done such a good job . He had watered my faux ivy inside the house.


Too funny - love this story!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope you know I was just teasing you. It is harad to can and especial what you can. Your right they have given some great recipes haven't they.
> 
> Do you can this much every year? I wonder do you share it with family and friends.


I knew you were teasing, but I did stop and ask myself if I am a competitive canner. If I am, it is with myself. I always want to see if I can make something new, bake something new, or can something new. My biggest fear would be an empty pantry or my family going hungry. I like the idea of being self-sufficient. It is just how I am, I guess. I have never been really hungry, and I wish I could help more people to eat healthier and for less money. Self-sufficiency is a good feeling.

Last year, I got an idea that I wanted to learn to make cottage cheese. So I researched it, and made a couple batches. It was very easy, but not cost-effective unless you have dairy cows. Even if I found milk on sale, it was cheaper to buy it at Sams Club.

When I was first married, I canned mostly green beans, tomatoes, peaches, and applesauce. I did green tomato relish, bread and butter pickles, and a little sauerkraut. But, I did lots of everything with 4 kids to feed.

I am cutting back and using easier methods. Now I do smaller amounts, freeze some things, and try new recipes for the fun of seeing how it comes out. I give herbs to friends and family, and always take jars of sauces or pickles to family gatherings (but I ask for the jars back when empty). I don't entertain as much as I used to, and that makes me happy. It is a lot of work, and my kids have bigger houses.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> After a week away, I think they'll appreciate their women even more. If there is anything that "needs" to be done while I'm away, dh needs a list (he likes lists). Have you got your watering schedule on a list?
> 
> ps - I'll watch the news for New Orleans to catch you dancing in the streets


She'll be hard to miss 'cause she wears tons of bling. CB have a great time and enjoy yourself. I cannot wait to see you dancing in the streets but do please keep your shirt buttoned. 

The beads are fine and will satisfy your desire for bling! Absolutely try the Beignets and Pralines and take a RiverBoat cruise.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She'll be hard to miss 'cause she wears tons of bling. CB have a great time and enjoy yourself. I cannot wait to see you dancing in the streets but do please keep your shirt buttoned.
> 
> The beads are fine and will satisfy your desire for bling! Absolutely try the Beignets and Pralines and take a RiverBoat cruise.


Yes I need to go get my bling for the trip but I promise I will keep my shirt buttoned and not pull in over my head. I don't want to scare anyone. Oh yeah I will try the Beignets and Pralines. Can't promise a River Boat Cruise. I know I will be looking out for a yarn store and the Gardens. KC my son just brought in a bushel of peppers from the garden and about that much tomatoes. OH Me. Freezer for me not canning at last minute. Thumper the recipe sounds good with the corn!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as I certainly have been blessed with so many good friends both on KP & around me where I live. All of you ladies are wonderful to have met & talked to & exchanged recipes.
> 
> With corn, my GM kept a wooden barrel on the back porch that she kept water & pickling salt where she would shuck corn & then take it out & cook it on the cob or cut it off. It was soooooo good! She rinsed it several times but did not taste salty but did not freeze in the winter either!


Janeway
still here? Thought you had resigned from KP for the umpteenth time. Too lonesome to stay away I guess.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> About corn, I am sure you remove silk, how long do you roast them and at what temp. Does soaking them keep them from drying out? Can you do it with soaking?


I might trim the silk a bit but don't worry about leaving it on. First heard about doing it this way years ago at a BBQ -- soaking the ears kept it from burning and kept it moist. I don't use the BBQ that much anymore but I still soak for about 1.5 to 2 hours - the steam helps the corn cook and keeps it very moist (just watch out for the steam when you pull back the layers of husks!). I put the ears on a baking sheet for about 30 - 40 min at about 350. Can also use toaster oven if you aren't using the oven for anything else at the same time. DH loves corn and this is his favourite way of eating it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I need to go get my bling for the trip but I promise I will keep my shirt buttoned and not pull in over my head. I don't want to scare anyone. Oh yeah I will try the Beignets and Pralines. Can't promise a River Boat Cruise. I know I will be looking out for a yarn store and the Gardens. KC my son just brought in a bushel of peppers from the garden and about that much tomatoes. OH Me. Freezer for me not canning at last minute. Thumper the recipe sounds good with the corn!


You might want to take your GD on a tour of the float art studio in Algiers. You take a short ferry boat ride to Algiers from the riverfront, and the floats are fantastic. We did the tour in 2008. A man, who was elderly then (I hope he is still alive) owns the large facility. He has 200 artists, who design and make the Mardi Gras floats as well as floats for parades around the world. The company also remakes floats. They let you try on costumes. Take a camera, and the guide will take your picture. Then they take you around to see the artists in the process of float production. A child would love it, but I loved it too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is a good one. Chop off the bottom of the corn so you see the first rows of corn. Then put your unshucked ear of corn in the microwave for 2 min. With glove mitts shuck the corn, and no silk on the cob


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What a beautiful poem.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/08/10/n-c-man-posts-moving-poem-about-going-to-heaven-on-facebook-then-dies-in-tragic-car-accident-the-next-morning/
> 
> It is as if he knew he was leaving this world for a better one. I have heard of others that knew they were about to die. The girl Rachel (the first one killed at Columbine) drew a picture of a rose with tears, earlier that day. One tear for each person killed. Another young girl that was killed in a flash flood near Estes Park, CO in 1976 or 77. Her last day at school she gave all her personal things away and told them she was going home.


Thanks . That is what our inheritance as Christian will be. We don't have anything to fear with Heaven to look forward too. Still pray for me and my girls on our trip. lol I had not heard the stories you posted. I think God gives everyone a chance before they die to make peace with Him. Atleast I hope He does. He is Awesome.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janey, I made 4 loaves of your Zucchini Pineapple Bread today - baked one, froze the dough of 3. DH insisted in having some this evening for dessert. It is fantastic. I appreciate the recipe so much.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Janey, I made 4 loaves of your Zucchini Pineapple Bread today - baked one, froze the dough of 3. DH insisted in having some this evening for dessert. It is fantastic. I appreciate the recipe so much.


You are very welcome as I think it is good too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Janey, I made 4 loaves of your Zucchini Pineapple Bread today - baked one, froze the dough of 3. DH insisted in having some this evening for dessert. It is fantastic. I appreciate the recipe so much.


I didn't think about telling you about canning bread. Lol . I use the wide mouth jars. You use your quick bread recipe. I use pumpkin bread, apple bread and banana bread and have used cake mixes with it too. If anyone wants all the details let me know and I will post them. I made these for my dh when he was hunting and he needed a snack . I also give them as gifts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thanks for the corn recipes and microwave tips; they all sound delicious


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You might want to take your GD on a tour of the float art studio in Algiers. You take a short ferry boat ride to Algiers from the riverfront, and the floats are fantastic. We did the tour in 2008. A man, who was elderly then (I hope he is still alive) owns the large facility. He has 200 artists, who design and make the Mardi Gras floats as well as floats for parades around the world. The company also remakes floats. They let you try on costumes. Take a camera, and the guide will take your picture. Then they take you around to see the artists in the process of float production. A child would love it, but I loved it too.


That sounds like a lot of fun, we'd enjoy that too


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a good one. Chop off the bottom of the corn so you see the first rows of corn. Then put your unshucked ear of corn in the microwave for 2 min. With glove mitts shuck the corn, and no silk on the cob


That is how I cook my corn-on-the-cob now. Except I cook for more minutes. I hold from the cut end and shake and as you suggested the cob drops out clean of all silk! Simple, clean and fast.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This is a family favourite - pickled coleslaw: 

Boil together 2 c. vinegar, 2/3 c. sugar, 1 1/2 tsp salt, 3 tsp celery seed, 1 tsp mustard seed until sugar fully dissolved. Add 1/2 c. salad oil and 1 tbsp prepared mustard and stir well.

Combine 1 medium chopped cabbage, 1 finely sliced onion, 4 shredded carrots in a large bowl. Pour liquid mixture over coleslaw and stir well. Can pack lightly into jars or plastic containers and store in fridge for 4 to 6 weeks.

Hubby's favourite Pumpkin Marmalade:

5 lb raw pumpkin (approx 10 cups) cut into 1/4 inch x 2 inch slices
7 cups sugar
3 finely sliced lemons including peel
1 finely sliced orange including peel

Put pumpkin slices and sugar into large earthenware bowl with sugar cover with a tea towel and let stand overnight. Drain liquid from pumpkin mixture and boil until it spins a thread. Add pumpkin and remaining ingredients and simmer until thick and clear. Pour into hot sterilized jars and seal. Makes approx 8 pints


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK is that a german recipe? It sounds like my aunt's German slaw recipe. She always made it for family reunions. The marmalade sounds so yummy. Never heard of it before. Do you use small pumpkins? The same as for pies? I have got to make this one.! Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is what you do to can quick bread. Mix whatever batter up you want. Heat oven first to 325. Pour your batter into wide mouth greased canning jars. I use the ones under the quart size. Bake for 45 minutes or until or until the breasd test is done. Remove jars from oven one at a time. Wiping sealing edge with a clean cloth. Put flat top on then screw the cap on tightly. The heat will vacumn the jar. Bread will kept for 6 months. Makes about 8 bread in jars. The bread will be moist and yummy. You can use nuts and fruit in your recipe. Jane's pineappe bread would work great for this KC.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK is that a german recipe? It sounds like my aunt's German slaw recipe. She always made it for family reunions. The marmalade sounds so yummy. Never heard of it before. Do you use small pumpkins? The same as for pies? I have got to make this one.! Thanks!


I got the slaw recipe from a friend almost 40 years ago but I'm not sure where it came from. Almost everyone in our extended family loves it. I try to get a pumpkin that's about 5 pounds (have to admit that I've never made a pumpkin pie 
 )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is what you do to can quick bread. Mix whatever batter up you want. Heat oven first to 325. Pour your batter into wide mouth greased canning jars. I use the ones under the quart size. Bake for 45 minutes or until or until the breasd test is done. Remove jars from oven one at a time. Wiping sealing edge with a clean cloth. Put flat top on then screw the cap on tightly. The heat will vacumn the jar. Bread will kept for 6 months. Makes about 8 bread in jars. The bread will be moist and yummy. You can use nuts and fruit in your recipe. Jane's pineappe bread would work great for this KC.


Would never have thought of canning bread - how did you ever come up with the idea? It sounds yummy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would never have thought of canning bread - how did you ever come up with the idea? It sounds yummy


 I found it in a local cook book. It is very good idea when you don't have freezer room. It is so moist.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is what you do to can quick bread. Mix whatever batter up you want. Heat oven first to 325. Pour your batter into wide mouth greased canning jars. I use the ones under the quart size. Bake for 45 minutes or until or until the breasd test is done. Remove jars from oven one at a time. Wiping sealing edge with a clean cloth. Put flat top on then screw the cap on tightly. The heat will vacumn the jar. Bread will kept for 6 months. Makes about 8 bread in jars. The bread will be moist and yummy. You can use nuts and fruit in your recipe. Jane's pineappe bread would work great for this KC.


I never knew you could do that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got the slaw recipe from a friend almost 40 years ago but I'm not sure where it came from. Almost everyone in our extended family loves it. I try to get a pumpkin that's about 5 pounds (have to admit that I've never made a pumpkin pie
> )


I haven't made a pie out of fresh but canned. My gs's favorite for Thanksgiving with fresh whip cream. I found out that you need the small pumpkins for a pie because the large ones are stringy. I just buy the canned and save the trouble for something else.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't made a pie out of fresh but canned. My gs's favorite for Thanksgiving with fresh whip cream. I found out that you need the small pumpkins for a pie because the large ones are stringy. I just buy the canned and save the trouble for something else.


Pie from fresh pumpkin is out of this world. Not like canned. I just pop a pumpkin in the oven and bake (make a slit for steam). Then I let it cool, take out the "meat", get rid of skin and seeds, put in food processor. I do not strain. Please try it. You won't use canned again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

All of this food sounds good to me as will have to try baking bread in a jar to have on hand when not feeling well! Yes, we grew pumpkins to sell & small ones for pies, yum! I have canned pumpkin but it is time intensive though but good when the snow flies!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My zucchini burgers, yum good!

1 small zucchini, grated
1 medium uncooked potato, peeled & grated
1 medium carrot, peeled, & grated
1/4 cup grated onion
2 eggs, beaten
Pepper to taste.

In a bowl, combine the ingredients, mix well. Pour about 1/3 cup batter onto a hot griddle lightly coated with nonstick cooking spray.

Fry about 2-3minutes on each side or until golden brown. Serve on toasted bread with sliced onion & lettuce if desired.

Yield 8 small burgers. If want larger burgers, use 1/2 cup which will yield 6 large burgers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lost Jane's bread recipe what page is it on. Oh I am so hungry thanks ladies. 

Slaw sounds so good.

Lucy I am going to try both of your recipes, corn and pie and in oven and mirowave yea Have to go get more corn any way .

bumpkins bread wow. 

Keep this up and there will no diet in the land to save me.

Made bacon in the oven this morning Hubby who shouldn't have it is so happy nice an crip like he likes

Wonder how many others are reading this site and getting stock up on recipes. 

Use to can all the time but lazy I guess just easy to freeze and we have a big enough freezer. 

Has anyone made tomatoe jam I heard of it once but wonder if any one has made it and how it taste???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Pie from fresh pumpkin is out of this world. Not like canned. I just pop a pumpkin in the oven and bake (make a slit for steam). Then I let it cool, take out the "meat", get rid of skin and seeds, put in food processor. I do not strain. Please try it. You won't use canned again.


 Have you ever tried to steam a pumpkin or any fall squash in the microwave? Just take out the seeds and put plastic wrap on top. It steams it in just a few minutes. I know the roasting would taste better tho. Maybe try the fresh pumpkin pie aroung Thanksgiving. Remind me to get your recipe. Sounds good I just had bad luck when I tried it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lost Jane's bread recipe what page is it on. Oh I am so hungry thanks ladies.
> 
> Slaw sounds so good.
> 
> ...


Does the tomato jam taste like Harry and Davids? I made up a recipe for it if anyone wants it but I am not posting in on the air. Just let me know. When we go to Branson we always get a case of it. I like mine as much as the store bought just don't always have the time or tomatoes for it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Pie from fresh pumpkin is out of this world. Not like canned. I just pop a pumpkin in the oven and bake (make a slit for steam). Then I let it cool, take out the "meat", get rid of skin and seeds, put in food processor. I do not strain. Please try it. You won't use canned again.


 If you can't find the small pumpkins easily, butternut squash makes a really tasty substitute. Also, there is a recipe in the Fanny Farmer Baking Book for Marlborough Pie, made like pumpkin, but an apple custard instead. This pie is more popular with my family than pumpkin.

My grandfather (mother's father) was a great vegetable gardener and my mother and I had a large vegetable garden for years. I miss that but am glad there's a Farmers' Market nearby. I've switched from canning to freezing mostly. Freezer jams are absolutely delicious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lost Jane's bread recipe what page is it on. Oh I am so hungry thanks ladies.
> 
> Slaw sounds so good.
> 
> ...


I am learning so much from all of you. Thank you! I love recipes!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Janeway for the zucchini burgers recipe.

I'm going to try probably tonight.

I'm always trying to collect more good and yummy vegetable recipes for my collection and cooking rotation.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CB, I'd like your tomato jam recipe if you'd be willing to share.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I'd like your tomato jam recipe if you'd be willing to share.


Me too.

Also, this recipe is great:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/tomatoes-stuffed-with-rice-recipe/index.html


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> No schools are actually year-round. They all have breaks, but the breaks occur at different intervals. It is clearly evidence that Huck doesn't know anything about kids and schools. That someone so ill-informed would be spouting off their ignorance is incredibly stupid. Such an ignorant person should not be talking about today's youth and their dislikes, or morals. She clearly doesn't have the background to do that.
> 
> Every student is different, every school system is different, and you judge them one by one as a teacher. Platitudes of how great today's youth are doesn't explain the two black 15-year-olds beating a white 13-year-old on a Florida bus, or the 57% graduation rate in a high school in which I taught. The lack of cohesive home lives, lack of religious training, and violence in a student's life are evidence of the breakdown of morals and law in this country.
> 
> Having an immoral President in America is going to teach students that there is no difference between a lie or truth. Having courts that give people in the country passes to live here illegally is going to teach young people that American laws mean nothing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

CB I just couldn't listen to it after the first 10 minutes.



Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLGItF-Y8Uc Out of Michelle's own mouth. Just like we knew all the time.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jane Belated very uncreative Birthday Wishes~~~~RU


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you ever tried to steam a pumpkin or any fall squash in the microwave? Just take out the seeds and put plastic wrap on top. It steams it in just a few minutes. I know the roasting would taste better tho. Maybe try the fresh pumpkin pie aroung Thanksgiving. Remind me to get your recipe. Sounds good I just had bad luck when I tried it.


CB,

I do not have a recipe. I just substitute the pumpkin for any recipe that I find. You can do that. I think I use Joy of Cooking. Or something.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Our corn is going for $4/ dozen. Tried to grow it one year but not successful. Corn takes up too much space in the garden and is a heavy feeder. Best thing it has going is that it is ........DELICIOUS. Has anyone tried the microwave method of cooking it?



theyarnlady said:


> thank you will have to try it too. But also want WC kitty's recipe for roasting them too. Told hubby on way home today to buy some more. They are going from 6 dollars a dozen here to as little as 3 dollars. Never had luck with planting my own. That and potatoes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> CB I just couldn't listen to it after the first 10 minutes.


Well then you missed where she admitted that o was born in Kenya. You may want to hear it for yourself. :shock:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Have had good food with her recipes. And not burdensome with 20 some ingredients. If it can't be made with 8 or less ingredients I'm not in.



Lukelucy said:


> If you google Barefoot Contessa Corn you'll come up with some great recipes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Have had good food with her recipes. And not burdensome with 20 some ingredients. If it can't be made with 8 or less ingredients I'm not in.


I made this last night and we just finished some a few minutes ago:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/peach-and-blueberry-crumbles-recipe/index.html

Let me know if you make it. I might have posted this before. Not sure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Our corn is going for $4/ dozen. Tried to grow it one year but not successful. Corn takes up too much space in the garden and is a heavy feeder. Best thing it has going is that it is ........DELICIOUS. Has anyone tried the microwave method of cooking it?


Corn here ranges from $4 to $4.50 / doz.

Brought the first few pears in from our tree, still a little hard but should be perfect in a few days, blackberries are starting to ripen and hope the first of the apples are ready in about 3 weeks. Yellow plums are almost done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Our corn is going for $4/ dozen. Tried to grow it one year but not successful. Corn takes up too much space in the garden and is a heavy feeder. Best thing it has going is that it is ........DELICIOUS. Has anyone tried the microwave method of cooking it?


That's the only way I cook COTC now!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I made this last night and we just finished some a few minutes ago:
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/peach-and-blueberry-crumbles-recipe/index.html
> 
> Let me know if you make it. I might have posted this before. Not sure.


Yeah! My two favorite fruits in one recipe! Only problem is our peaches from our grocer are as hard as rocks. Had one for at breakfast this morning and it was so thready and woody. I have to go to speciality shops for peaches .... but I'll going tomorrow! Thanks LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! My two favorite fruits in one recipe! Only problem is our peaches from our grocer are as hard as rocks. Had one for at breakfast this morning and it was so thready and woody. I have to go to speciality shops for peaches .... but I'll going tomorrow! Thanks LL.[/quote
> 
> An orchard near us makes a trip to NJ and gets a load of the best peaches. I bought 63 lbs - 2 boxes. Delicious!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You are making me envious. I'm coming to get some!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are making me envious. I'm coming to get some!


Anytime! I'd love it!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

This sounds absolutely divine. Can't wait to try it.

One of our favorite pumpkin dishes is an Afghani appetizer called Kaddo Borani. It is made from baby pumpkins and served with a garlic yogurt sauce.

When you make marmalade do you need to use sooooo much sugar or can you cut it down. I have started to use 1/2 of the sugar in recipes and am finding it works just fine. Perhaps marmalade is different? What is your opinion?



west coast kitty said:


> Hubby's favourite Pumpkin Marmalade:
> 
> 5 lb raw pumpkin (approx 10 cups) cut into 1/4 inch x 2 inch slices
> 7 cups sugar
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree the canned "stuff" just doesn't have much flavour. And the pumpkin can be cooked in the microwave. Make sure you cut it in half unless you desire a surprise explosion. And the seeds are healthy and good toasted with your favorite spices.



Lukelucy said:


> Pie from fresh pumpkin is out of this world. Not like canned. I just pop a pumpkin in the oven and bake (make a slit for steam). Then I let it cool, take out the "meat", get rid of skin and seeds, put in food processor. I do not strain. Please try it. You won't use canned again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> This sounds absolutely divine. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> One of our favorite pumpkin dishes is an Afghani appetizer called Kaddo Borani. It is made from baby pumpkins and served with a garlic yogurt sauce.
> 
> When you make marmalade do you need to use sooooo much sugar or can you cut it down. I have started to use 1/2 of the sugar in recipes and am finding it works just fine. Perhaps marmalade is different? What is your opinion?


It is a lot of sugar - the original recipe called for 8 cups and I cut it down to 7 and it still set ok and there were no signs of mold. You could probably cut back quite a bit more if you stored the marmalade in the fridge, I've never tried freezing it, so I don't know how that would change the taste or texture. Would be interested in any tips anyone else has on reducing the sugar.

Kaddo Borani sounds good; could you share the recipe? Nice to see you back, have you been on vacation?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If you have time just read a new topic you might want to read it . Called "Daddy's Empty Chair." If you can't find it go to search and type in title.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> If you have time just read a new topic you might want to read it . Called "Daddy's Empty Chair." If you can't find it go to search and type in title.


I just read it and copied it so I could send it on to friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Yarnie - it is always good to read about the love of God.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

New recipe for dinner tonight - Chicken Ranch Enchiladas in the slow cooker with flavored rice. Hopefully it will be great - smells so good right now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> New recipe for dinner tonight - Chicken Ranch Enchiladas in the slow cooker with flavored rice. Hopefully it will be great - smells so good right now.


Yummmm!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Does the tomato jam taste like Harry and Davids? I made up a recipe for it if anyone wants it but I am not posting in on the air. Just let me know. When we go to Branson we always get a case of it. I like mine as much as the store bought just don't always have the time or tomatoes for it.


Yes, please send the recipe to me, thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> New recipe for dinner tonight - Chicken Ranch Enchiladas in the slow cooker with flavored rice. Hopefully it will be great - smells so good right now.


That sounds good so let us know if it is as good to eat as you say it smells!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Jane Belated very uncreative Birthday Wishes~~~~RU


Thank you as it was the big 70 but don't feel it in mind, but body says, oh yes you are that age!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone got a good recipe for Duck Sauce? I wanted to make some, but never have


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I made this last night and we just finished some a few minutes ago:
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/peach-and-blueberry-crumbles-recipe/index.html
> 
> Let me know if you make it. I might have posted this before. Not sure.


That looks good as my mother always mixed peaches with blueberries. Yum good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, I looked for the zucchini pineapple bread that I posted but cannot find it either so maybe some people can find it for us. Sorry but I'm tired & going to bed. Chat tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, I looked for the zucchini pineapple bread that I posted but cannot find it either so maybe some people can find it for us. Sorry but I'm tired & going to bed. Chat tomorrow.


here is your recipe Jane --

Zucchini Pineapple Bread

Combine and beat until thick:

3 eggs, 2 cup of white sugar, 1 cup of oil (I use olive), 2 teaspoon pure vanilla.

Add:

2 cups shredded zucchini
1 (8 1/4 oz) can crushed pineapple, well drained

Sift together:

3 cups of all-purpose flour, 2 teaspoons baking soda, 1/4 teaspoon baking powder, 1 teaspoon salt, 1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon, 1 teaspoon nutmeg,

Add flour to above mixture and mix well.

Add: 1 cup chopped nuts, and 1 cup dark raisins (if desired) I do

Blend well & pour into 2 loaf pans and bake @ 350 degrees for about 1 hour.

For some reason, the bread bakes faster than other times so check on it.

Take it out & leave in pans for 10 minutes then remove from pans to cool on a rack. Wrap in plastic wrap to eat or freeze.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Jane Your recipe is on page 15. I plan on making it this week. Thanks

CB Your Fried Mozarella Cheese is delicious. Made it today and served it with avocado salsa and a date ginger chutney. Next time I'll only serve it with one sauce. Would also be good with a nice Spicy Black Bean Garlic sauce.

KPG How did your slow cooker Chicken Ranch Enchiladas turn out? At first I was thinking Buffalo Chicken Enchiladas.



Janeway said:


> Yarnie, I looked for the zucchini pineapple bread that I posted but cannot find it either so maybe some people can find it for us. Sorry but I'm tired & going to bed. Chat tomorrow.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks WCK & RU as was too tired so guess I just missed it. I missed the fried cheese recipe from CB. Sometimes the pages go too fast for me so miss some pages when I reply them I'm at the last page. I try to read back but then reply so don't go back very far.

I love tried & true recipes as some of those TV recipes are not to my taste. Cannot remember her name right now but the one who takes canned items with other items of course taste terrible! She is still on TV so don't know why she is so popular!

It could be that I've eaten cornbread & beans too long!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> CB Your Fried Mozarella Cheese is delicious. Made it today and served it with avocado salsa and a date ginger chutney. Next time I'll only serve it with one sauce. Would also be good with a nice Spicy Black Bean Garlic sauce.
> 
> KPG How did your slow cooker Chicken Ranch Enchiladas turn out? At first I was thinking Buffalo Chicken Enchiladas.


I liked them! They were not fantastic but very good. The base in the slow cooker was fat-free, salt-free chicken broth, and a pkg of ranch dressing and pkg of taco seasoning. The topping after baking the enchiladas was 1/2 cup of ranch dressing mixed with 1/2 cup salsa. The recipe also suggested a rice flavored with the slow cooker liquid and 8 ozs tomato sauce.

Off to find CB's Mozzarella Cheese recipe.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I liked them! They were not fantastic but very good. The base in the slow cooker was fat-free, salt-free chicken broth, and a pkg of ranch dressing and pkg of taco seasoning. The topping after baking the enchiladas was 1/2 cup of ranch dressing mixed with 1/2 cup salsa. The recipe also suggested a rice flavored with the slow cooker liquid and 8 ozs tomato sauce.
> 
> Off to find CB's Mozzarella Cheese recipe.


Tell me what page please when you find CB's recipe. Thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Tell me what page please when you find CB's recipe. Thanks


Good Morning! I searched back about 35 pages of CB's posts but could not find the recipe. Perhaps someone can point both of us to the correct page. :?:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

my word for too day sick says it all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> my word for too day sick says it all.


 :-( sorry - feel better soon


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> my word for too day sick says it all.


Yarnlady,

So sorry you are sick. What is wrong?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News Alert( as alert as I am getting today)

Seems the Bump her kins has added another business to her shop. Travel agent, egads what is she trying to do fun for President? 
Any way she sent two ladies on a pontoon trip up the Mississippi.They are suppose to make stops along the way to who knows where. Called a Surprise river trip. Won't they be surprise as Loose of the Loons is the captian of ill fated( yes spelled right if you eat enough ice cream you will sink the toons) trip. Seem Loosie made a left turn and wanted to go right. But her speech is better, running low on Ice Cream. Not the way to go as left will leave her more loony. 
Any way two ladies said to be one Knut Crazy, and R U knuts II. Wish them lucky on that trip. But then Loony is always been a right handed lady.
Bumping of kins is some where in New Orleans bumping and grinding down some street with all her bling showing for all to see.

News of Jane way off, and Lucky of lost search for the left over bandits. They both are still carrying their trustie water shot guns and 45 water pistols. Pick up two more horses as the mules were to slow for Lucky and kept turning around on her and heading left. 

Joey of the Not again FBOI finial finish blanket, and hitch a ride with someone who was dum enough to pick her up. Seems they had to rent a trailer for the knitted blanket she was making with yarn trail that ended in the middle of no where. Give that girl yarn and she goes over board. 

REport that something still fishy in Canada. Wonder how they can stand that smell. 

The three Ice Cream Bandit Creamy and vanilla, and Peachy changed her name from Bunnie the Thump. no word about their where abouts. Sure they are still going West must be taking an Ice Cream break. Gee you think they would be easy to spot Red Blonde(bad hair cut) and Black wigs. They really should go to a beauty bar and get a wash and curl.

Hey boss you want to get out of your sun bathing chair and do a photo op. Gee all you seem to do is sit and knit you are really Knuts. Grabbing gooie Pots of ice cream floats. 

Out of here to have a nice cup of tea and a rest from all this excitement. Nay right notices not left,See better out of right eye.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> my word for too day sick says it all.


so sorry that you're not well; hope you feel better soon


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Almost forgot to report Janie way off and Lucky loonie are in mountain pass and it was snowing. Traded in horses for rocking chairs doing a down run on snow covered pass. But then they have always been a little off their rocker's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> so sorry that you're not well; hope you feel better soon


thanks ladies, this to shall pass.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

nothing at all wrong with Yarnie's powers of observation, investigative journalism at its best  
hope everyone has a great day


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie I'm still smiling at your news flash.
> 
> The snow in the pass is not to far off as we are near record lows here.. Almost turned on the electric heater here this morning.


Know what you are talking about,dear old hubby had the window fan blowing in last night. he thinks it summer. Wow has he got it wrong. More like fall .


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Update on Benghazi - I figured the US was gun running again. Somehow those in Libya got lost too to terrorists.

Post from a friend:

On August 12, Joe DiGenova, attorney for one of the Benghazi whistleblowers, told Washington D.C.s WMAL, a FM radio station at 105.9 in that city, that one of the reasons people have remained tight-lipped about Benghazi is because 400 U.S. missiles were diverted to Libya and ended up being stolen and falling into the hands of some very ugly people.

DiGenova represents Benghazi whistleblower Mark Thompson. He told WMAL that he does not know whether [the missiles] were at the annex, but it is clear the annex was somehow involved in the distribution of those missiles.

He claimed his information comes from a former intelligence official who stayed in constant contact with people in the special ops and intelligence community. He said the biggest concern right now is finding those missiles before they can be put to use. They are worried, specifically according to these sources, about an attempt to shoot down an airliner, he claimed.

In April Israeli Ambassador Michael Oren told Chris Wallace on FOX News Sunday that the US armed Libyan rebels with missiles that showed up in Israels backyard.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Knit Crazy, for update.

Husband heard on news today Mrs. Clinton said if she does run for President (from husband telling me it was on the news) so don't know if exact words. She would straighten out this country.

If words are right, she must feel that President is not running it as it should be.

Every other time I get on KP have been getting warning notices of malware. Has any one else???? Keep going off and waiting abit before coming on to see if get same message.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Hi Jane Your recipe is on page 15. I plan on making it this week. Thanks
> 
> CB Your Fried Mozarella Cheese is delicious. Made it today and served it with avocado salsa and a date ginger chutney. Next time I'll only serve it with one sauce. Would also be good with a nice Spicy Black Bean Garlic sauce.
> 
> KPG How did your slow cooker Chicken Ranch Enchiladas turn out? At first I was thinking Buffalo Chicken Enchiladas.


thanks now can print it off. Need Bumkins recipe and how to do Enchiladas is it spicey?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Crazy knits found a Duck sauce recipe on Serious Eats Recipes. As have never made it you might want to look at it and see if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks ladies, this to shall pass.


Well if this is your news on a 'sick' day I think I'll need to put on the O2 first! Thanks for the morning laugh!

Sorry you are not feeling well, but thanks for reporting the news!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Knit Crazy, for update.
> 
> Husband heard on news today Mrs. Clinton said if she does run for President (from husband telling me it was on the news) so don't know if exact words. She would straighten out this country.
> 
> ...


No notices but Ipad shut down one day & had SIL to fix it for me as it does not get viruses, but who knows.

Computer still has the love affair with the Ipad as that is the only way it will connect to the Internet--crazy mixed up I guess as even SIL does not know how to repair it!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks ladies, this to shall pass.


Thank you yarnlady, I would rather read your headlines anyday, makes alot more sense.Get well soon


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you yarnlady, I would rather read your headlines anyday, makes alot more sense.Get well soon


Good to see your posts lady stay & play awhile as we do have fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Update on Benghazi - I figured the US was gun running again. Somehow those in Libya got lost too to terrorists.
> 
> Post from a friend:
> 
> ...


This does not surprise me in the least. This administration does not know who is who on the terrorist front. Egypt was a disaster on its own. I can only imagine who we are giving weapons to in Syria. It's just a matter of time before our weapons are used against us.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

No malware notices, but I am getting a lot of emails from sites I would never imagine I would see or need. I have no proof it is coming from KP. There is always a link at the bottom of the web page that says unsubscribe. I've tried removing myself from their database, but little success to date.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Crazy knits found a Duck sauce recipe on Serious Eats Recipes. As have never made it you might want to look at it and see if that is what you are looking for.


Thanks. I'll check it out. I found a site to try and did, but the sauce wasn't what I expected. I hope this site is better.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The cheese recipe of CB is very good, but it is fried so not to be eaten everyday. I think CB sent it to me in a PM.

I agree about most of the tv shows. They are all about entertainment and short on good food. I do like the Contessa and her recipes are often good.

Not a big fan of canned food although I have heard they are most nutritious because they are processed so quickly.There is an Italian brand which has delicious tomatoes.

Your recipes are always good.


Janeway said:


> Thanks WCK & RU as was too tired so guess I just missed it. I missed the fried cheese recipe from CB. Sometimes the pages go too fast for me so miss some pages when I reply them I'm at the last page. I try to read back but then reply so don't go back very far.
> 
> I love tried & true recipes as some of those TV recipes are not to my taste. Cannot remember her name right now but the one who takes canned items with other items of course taste terrible! She is still on TV so don't know why she is so popular!
> 
> It could be that I've eaten cornbread & beans too long!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Try food.com and check out 1) Chinese duck sauce and 2) Asian plum sauce. I don't know what you plan to do with it. We prefer the plum sauce. Get mine at the Chinese supper market. Have never made it. I have found the most expensive to be the best. I'd be interested in how it turns out if you make your own. Plums are in now, so a good time to make it with fresh ingredients.



Knit crazy said:


> No malware notices, but I am getting a lot of emails from sites I would never imagine I would see or need. I have no proof it is coming from KP. There is always a link at the bottom of the web page that says unsubscribe. I've tried removing myself from their database, but little success to date.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> The cheese recipe of CB is very good, but it is fried so not to be eaten everyday. I think CB sent it to me in a PM.
> 
> I agree about most of the tv shows. They are all about entertainment and short on good food. I do like the Contessa and her recipes are often good.
> 
> ...


Could you send the cheese recipe to me please as I want to try it as grands love it but it is expensive to buy already breaded. Thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to watch how this plays out. Can Reid stoop any lower?

_Black senator to Harry Reid: Opposing Obama is not racist_

August 10, 2013 by Michael Dorstewitz

The rhetoric of Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, D-Nev., is steeped in hyperbole, whether its a claim that Mitt Romney hasnt paid his taxes in years, or that tea party members are modern-day anarchists. His latest rant has resulted in him being called out by the only black member of the Senate  a Republican.

During a radio interview on Las Vegas station WNPR, Reid claimed that GOP opposition to the presidents policies and programs is rooted in racism. Sen. Tim Scott, R-S.C., appointed in December by Gov. Nikki Haley to fill the vacancy left by Jim DeMint, took exception and called for an apology, according to The Daily Caller.

I am sincerely disappointed by continued attempts to divide the American people by playing to the lowest common denominator, Scott said.

Instead of engaging in serious debate about the failed policies of this administration  from the ever-increasing burdens created by the national health care reform plan to the tax and spend approach to economic recovery, along with countless others  Democrats are once again trying to hide behind a smokescreen, he continued.

Our country deserves more from those in Washington. I hope Senator Reid will realize the offensive nature of his remarks and apologize to those who disagree with the Presidents policies because of one thing  they are hurting hardworking American families.

The balls now in Reids court. Will he hammer it back to Scott, gently lob it over the net or simply keep it and walk home?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Why are you surprised?

What about the three black teenagers that beat the snot out of that white kid? Where is the outrage?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As it seems to me that we ladies on the right have been told we need a dictionary. I thought we should start doing a word here and there.

My word for today is
Dum Ask, meaning if you have to ask your dum.

Any one care to join in please add your words .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm going to watch how this plays out. Can Reid stoop any lower?
> 
> _Black senator to Harry Reid: Opposing Obama is not racist_
> 
> ...


He will not acknowledge it as he has done with his every statement.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hay I can do sum sent an nes too.

How is this one

this is for good old Harry

Ah ze nose cents. Go fig or it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

their just jell us


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Love your words yarnie keep them coming as well as your broadcasts!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Why are you surprised?
> 
> What about the three black teenagers that beat the snot out of that white kid? Where is the outrage?


There won't be any outrage about this situation.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hear about the "Slap Hillary Game"? The libs are out of control about it. Guess you get to slap her cartoon character (looks like South Park). The screams of outrage are from lib groups saying it is a game of violence against women. Where was the outrage a few years ago when the "Slap Sarah" game was out?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hear about the "Slap Hillary Game"? The libs are out of control about it. Guess you get to slap her cartoon character (looks like South Park). The screams of outrage are from lib groups saying it is a game of violence against women. Where was the outrage a few years ago when the "Slap Sarah" game was out?


We all know how the double standard works. Can you believe Hillary is already campaigning? Think she is desperate or what?



OK, I admit it ... I've slapped Hillary but it was years ago. That game is really old. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We all know how the double standard works. Can you believe Hillary is already campaigning? Thinks she is desperate or what?


My husband said that Obama is the worst president we ever had. He is a is a terrible president.

Hilary would be right up there with him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What do the ladies think about the transgender bathroom issue that was discussed on Fox last night? Anyone hear it?

I cannot believe how this minority group believes they have the right to burden the rights and privileges of the majority.

The transgender folks want to choose which bathroom to use according to 'its' wishes.

Can you imagine? My opinion is if you have a penis you use the mens room and if you have a vagina you use the womens room. Outward appearances and clothing should have no part of the decision process. 

I'd not have three restrooms nor allow transgenders to decide which bathroom 'it' wishes to use. In my business there will be two doors and no gender signs indicating Women and Men.

Rather the signs will say "Poles" and "Holes."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband said that Obama is the worst president we ever had. He is a is a terrible president.
> 
> Hilary would be right up there with him.


Like a carbon copy no doubt. I'd say except for a skirt but that wouldn't be truthful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:



> What do the ladies think about the transgender bathroom issue that was discussed on Fox last night? Anyone hear it?
> 
> I cannot believe how this minority group believes they have the right to burden the rights and privileges of the majority.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Like a carbon copy no doubt. I'd say except for a skirt but that wouldn't be truthful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie and Janeway, I'll PM the slow-cooker enchiladas recipe to each of you. 

Yarnie - I make all food mild, not spicy, so that everyone can spice his own dish to taste after the cooking process. I don't prefer too much heat myself and you cannot remove the heat but can always add it. Not a perfect method but works for the best for our household.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie and Janeway, I'll PM the slow-cooker enchiladas recipe to each of you.
> 
> Yarnie - I make all food mild, not spicy, so that everyone can spice his own dish to taste after the cooking process. I don't prefer too much heat myself and you cannot remove the heat but can always add it. Not a perfect method but works for the best for our household.


Thanks as I appreciate anything easy to put into the crock pot. I have therapy on my hands Mon, Wed & fri each week as they hurt so haven't been knitting nor crocheting much until they are better!

This getting old is terrible as wouldn't mind the age just not the aches/pains that goes with.

Hubby fell & broke his tail bone so he cannot do much either for 6-8 weeks until that heals as dr said it is completely separated so it must make its way back together then start the healing process. Old, older, oldest not fun!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie and Janeway, I'll PM the slow-cooker enchiladas recipe to each of you.
> 
> Yarnie - I make all food mild, not spicy, so that everyone can spice his own dish to taste after the cooking process. I don't prefer too much heat myself and you cannot remove the heat but can always add it. Not a perfect method but works for the best for our household.


I'd love the recipe, too, please!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What do the ladies think about the transgender bathroom issue that was discussed on Fox last night? Anyone hear it?
> 
> I cannot believe how this minority group believes they have the right to burden the rights and privileges of the majority.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that. Their gender confusion is not mine to accept. It's getting to the point that the minorities are dictating what the minority has to do. I'm sick of it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> As a mother, and I had children in a school that allowed this, my children would not attend until they could guarantee that they had the "right to privacy" when they used the bathroom and showered.


How sick has this world become when we must keep our children away from school from those that don't know what gender they want to be that day?

No committee, official, law, rule or reg should be changed or written to allow or benefit those who don't know what gender they prefer to be.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Like a carbon copy no doubt. I'd say except for a skirt but that wouldn't be truthful.


You can leave out the skirt part as well. She's always worn pants suits. So, we'd just be getting a carbon copy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I appreciate anything easy to put into the crock pot. I have therapy on my hands Mon, Wed & fri each week as they hurt so haven't been knitting nor crocheting much until they are better!
> 
> This getting old is terrible as wouldn't mind the age just not the aches/pains that goes with.
> 
> Hubby fell & broke his tail bone so he cannot do much either for 6-8 weeks until that heals as dr said it is completely separated so it must make its way back together then start the healing process. Old, older, oldest not fun!


Best wishes on your hands. I've decided I will not get old so I can carry on as I want to. Glad I made that decision already and have not broken my promise on it yet.

You must be anxious to move into your new digs, no?

I'll be trying another slow cooker recipe for beef and broccoli. Will let you know if its a keeper or not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'd love the recipe, too, please!


Sure thing - not fabulous but good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm with you on that. Their gender confusion is not mine to accept. It's getting to the point that the minorities are dictating what the minority has to do. I'm sick of it.


Me too - choose Pole or Hole - otherwise hold it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You can leave out the skirt part as well. She's always worn pants suits. So, we'd just be getting a carbon copy.


That's what I meant. Carbon copy with chunky jewelry.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What do the ladies think about the transgender bathroom issue that was discussed on Fox last night? Anyone hear it?
> 
> I cannot believe how this minority group believes they have the right to burden the rights and privileges of the majority.
> 
> ...


I don't want anyone in a public restroom who has a penis even though they 'think' they are a woman! They do not have the correct waterworks as I do so this is simply going too far!

Years ago I took my youngest daughter & one of her friends to a baseball game in our city & they need to use the restroom but I insisted on going with them. Well, there was a man in the women's restroom & I yelled help, help & an officer who was also a man came running in & saw the man who he promptly put him into handcuffs. It could have been a serious situation if I had not been there as neither girl screamed nor yelled help!

I'm really tired of everyone wanting to do whatever they want & they think we must tolerate what they want! End of sermon!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good for you Janeway. You had the courage to do and did the correct thing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What do the ladies think about the transgender bathroom issue that was discussed on Fox last night? Anyone hear it?
> 
> I cannot believe how this minority group believes they have the right to burden the rights and privileges of the majority.
> 
> ...


You've reminded me of the news story a few weeks ago about a family that took the school district to court and got a ruling to allow their 1st grade "transgendered" child to use the girls' bathroom. Up til then the school had accomodated the child by making the the nurses' or teachers' bathroom available, which I thought was a reasonable compromise that protected all the children.

The first thing that struck me at the time was that a toddler might like playing with dolls and dressing up but wouldn't understand the issues and concerns. Second was that the parents were demanding a standard that would be difficult if not impossible to maintain as the child got older and gym classes, showers, etc would have to be dealt with. I also thought that the parents of the girls in the class and future clasess would be concerned.

The issue for adult restrooms is that there would be no controls as to who used them so it would no longer make sense to have separate facilities at all. To protect themselves from public safety, law suits and liability issues, public restrooms would likely become single units and there would be fewer of them because of the costs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I appreciate anything easy to put into the crock pot. I have therapy on my hands Mon, Wed & fri each week as they hurt so haven't been knitting nor crocheting much until they are better!
> 
> This getting old is terrible as wouldn't mind the age just not the aches/pains that goes with.
> 
> Hubby fell & broke his tail bone so he cannot do much either for 6-8 weeks until that heals as dr said it is completely separated so it must make its way back together then start the healing process. Old, older, oldest not fun!


Sorry to hear about you and hubby's injuries and pain; hope the therapy has both of you feeling stronger and better soon


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best wishes on your hands. I've decided I will not get old so I can carry on as I want to. Glad I made that decision already and have not broken my promise on it yet.
> 
> You must be anxious to move into your new digs, no?
> 
> I'll be trying another slow cooker recipe for beef and broccoli. Will let you know if its a keeper or not.


Yes, as daughters house is going slow as only have the ground cleared, digging septic & drilling well as she is out in country. Hope things goes well as we are already feeling the fall temps as 50 this AM. But she is west & south of us so maybe the winter won't be bad until the house is at least under roof.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie and Janeway, I'll PM the slow-cooker enchiladas recipe to each of you.
> 
> Yarnie - I make all food mild, not spicy, so that everyone can spice his own dish to taste after the cooking process. I don't prefer too much heat myself and you cannot remove the heat but can always add it. Not a perfect method but works for the best for our household.


me too. But mine will be smoking hot


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh that bathroom issue. Can you only imagine the bathrooms in a junior high or high school with this policy? No one is nastier than the mean girls in jr high.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I was typing away & tried to send but guess Admin was changing it to #9 so lost it all. Going to therapy so will be off this PM.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh that bathroom issue. Can you only imagine the bathrooms in a junior high or high school with this policy? No one is nastier than the mean girls in jr high.


Yes, very true as well as the boys as their hormones are raging at that age!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> As a mother, and I had children in a school that allowed this, my children would not attend until they could guarantee that they had the "right to privacy" when they used the bathroom and showered.


Agree. If you threaten to sue them, they will make accommodations. I'd take this to the Parent-Teacher Association too, if your school has one. Also, go to the next school board meeting and tell them this is unacceptable, and you want them to ensure same sex restrooms or a private restroom option for transgenders.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Agree. If you threaten to sue them, they will make accommodations. I'd take this to the Parent-Teacher Association too, if your school has one. Also, go to the next school board meeting and tell them this is unacceptable, and you want them to ensure same sex restrooms or a private restroom option for transgenders.


This was the Colorado case about the 6 year old girl which forces the school to allow her to use the girl's restroom

http://www.heavy.com/news/2013/06/6-year-old-transgender-girl-wins-lawsuit-changes-the-world/

Seems to be setting the stage for another parent to sue to to prevent their female child from sharing a restroom with an anatomical male. Then what?? If all these lawsuits continue, the only solution is to have individual, gender neutral restrooms.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm going to watch how this plays out. Can Reid stoop any lower?
> 
> _Black senator to Harry Reid: Opposing Obama is not racist_
> 
> ...


He'll keep it and walk home, then come up with another outlandish statement. If Reid only spent that time trying to get things done....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I appreciate anything easy to put into the crock pot. I have therapy on my hands Mon, Wed & fri each week as they hurt so haven't been knitting nor crocheting much until they are better!
> 
> This getting old is terrible as wouldn't mind the age just not the aches/pains that goes with.
> 
> Hubby fell & broke his tail bone so he cannot do much either for 6-8 weeks until that heals as dr said it is completely separated so it must make its way back together then start the healing process. Old, older, oldest not fun!


In one of the ads for a motel chain Jack Palance said "Growing old isn't for sissies."

I hope DH heals quickly and your hands improve with the PT. Hugs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh that bathroom issue. Can you only imagine the bathrooms in a junior high or high school with this policy? No one is nastier than the mean girls in jr high.


Unfortunately, the mean girls don't confine their nastiness to the bathrooms.

I don't think there should be transgender bathrooms in schools. What happens in the outside world is another matter. They can have their unisex bathrooms, a la Ally McBeal, in the office or bar and grill, etc. I can accept that. I just don't think it should be mandatory in grade or middle school. Who knows, maybe it will be acceptable in high school.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> In one of the ads for a motel chain Jack Palance said "Growing old isn't for sissies."
> 
> I hope DH heals quickly and your hands improve with the PT. Hugs.


Janeway,

Same wishes to you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I feel for all businesses. Business have so many regulations upon them already and I know the minority supporters will try to write laws to have bathrooms converted to 'all for one' at great expense to the business owners. 

What is a business supposed to do with all the separated existing bathrooms/stalls if they are to make all bathrooms unisex? Instantly, every location has double the stalls needed, yet the rules/regs specified a certain # of each gender for the particular buz at the time of pulling permits. 

Next, we'll be told every business needs a specific # of handicapped transgender segregated baths as well.

Society must cater to the majority, not succumb to the minority. In this case the minority is probably an unidentifiable number. 

The uproar will and should be huge to make sure no one is forced to cater to the few at least in the private sector.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I feel for all businesses. Business have so many regulations upon them already and I know the minority supporters will try to write laws to have bathrooms converted to 'all for one' at great expense to the business owners.
> 
> What is a business supposed to do with all the separated existing bathrooms/stalls if they are to make all bathrooms unisex? Instantly, every location has double the stalls needed, yet the rules/regs specified a certain # of each gender for the particular buz at the time of pulling permits.
> 
> ...


I can see more and more businesses not having their restrooms available to the public. Maybe having a unisex johnny/janie on the spot (sorry Janeway) on every corner will be the way to go instead. When does this ridiculousness stop?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Schools will need to allocate an aide to restroom duty during class breaks to prevent sexual exposure or sexual harassment. The first thing I would ask in a school board meeting is, "Do we have any transgender students in the school corporation?" If not, it is not an issue. If so, they can be assigned a pass outside of class breaks for restroom use or assigned a restroom to use in the administrative wing. The liberals want to make this classification "normal behavior." It may be a disability, but it is not normal. I can't imagine why a student would want to be classified in that way.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am making tomato paste (or perhaps ketchup) today. Picked tomatoes, peeled them and used the food mill to sieve them. Put them in my crock pot on high with the lid off. They will reduce by more than half by this evening, and I will either can as paste or make ketchup with it. This is my way of easily using up a bumper tomato crop. It is little work for a product that we use quite a bit. If I needed spaghetti sauce, I would make the same way, but wouldn't reduce it as much and I would add lots of herbs. Here is my ketchup recipe in case someone is interested:

Ketchup

3/4 cup tomato paste
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup brown sugar
3/4 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup water if needed (depends on thickness wanted)
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can see more and more businesses not having their restrooms available to the public. Maybe having a unisex johnny/janie on the spot (sorry Janeway) on every corner will be the way to go instead. When does this ridiculousness stop?


That is OK as I carry a 'Jane' urinal in the car just in case we are stuck in traffic by a wreck or something as cannot exit. Also 2 beach towels to hide with! Ha!

I am noticing more & more unisex restrooms everywhere, but I don't want to ever use one where a man has missed the stool & have to smell the stench!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am making tomato paste (or perhaps ketchup) today. Picked tomatoes, peeled them and used the food mill to sieve them. Put them in my crock pot on high with the lid off. They will reduce by more than half by this evening, and I will either can as paste or make ketchup with it. This is my way of easily using up a bumper tomato crop. It is little work for a product that we use quite a bit. If I needed spaghetti sauce, I would make the same way, but wouldn't reduce it as much and I would add lots of herbs. Here is my ketchup recipe in case someone is interested:
> 
> Ketchup
> 
> ...


This sounds good & I'll bet less sugar/salt than store bought.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Schools will need to allocate an aide to restroom duty during class breaks to prevent sexual exposure or sexual harassment. The first thing I would ask in a school board meeting is, "Do we have any transgender students in the school corporation?" If not, it is not an issue. If so, they can be assigned a pass outside of class breaks for restroom use or assigned a restroom to use in the administrative wing. The liberals want to make this classification "normal behavior." It may be a disability, but it is not normal. I can't imagine why a student would want to be classified in that way.


Lots of drugs are passed in bathrooms. They tape the drug under the sink and then leave. The person who wants/is buying comes in and takes it from under the sink.

Plus, there a lot of smoking dope in the bathrooms. I could go on and on about what goes on in the bathrooms.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a kitten that someone dumped at our house she was full of fleas & had ear mites so I took the poor thing to the vet. I want to find her a good home so I named her Miss Molly!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is a kitten that someone dumped at our house she was full of fleas & had ear mites so I took the poor thing to the vet. I want to find her a good home so I named her Miss Molly!


she's adorable Jane, I love her markings. She must feel so much better after getting rid of the fleas & mites. Maybe she has already found a good home?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is a kitten that someone dumped at our house she was full of fleas & had ear mites so I took the poor thing to the vet. I want to find her a good home so I named her Miss Molly!


Looks to me like she already found one.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How sick has this world become when we must keep our children away from school from those that don't know what gender they want to be that day?
> 
> No committee, official, law, rule or reg should be changed or written to allow or benefit those who don't know what gender they prefer to be.


 The idea of having transgendered youth use the school nurse's or teachers' restroom sounds like the best solution, especially as other young people might feel embarrassad, threatened and/or angry. It's a simple way to protect everyone involved. Being openly transgendered can be very dangerous for the person who is born that way. Remember Brandon Tina? Other students may feel confused, and also be exposed to something that isn't apropriate for their age. I think we agree that there's a simple solution to some of the considerations that are given some minorities.

Transgenedered people aren't people who don't know wnat gender they want to be on any particular day, nor are they at all confused about what gender they are. Everything inside them screams they are just the opposite gender of the one their bodies says they are. Undergoing the process of gender reassignment (sex change, as it used to be called) is a long an ardous process.

I have been the "mother" to two female-to-male trans-men. There were lots of things to celebrate, such as getting the approval to take tetosterone, which can take a year or more to get appoved for. Oh, the day when the lucky soul's voice breaks, when the first signs of facial hair start. Even acne can be celebrated... I'm talking about fully adult people who had a sort of second adolescence because of the testosterone.

There's the bittersweet side of it, too, when the pictures of the transgendered person taken before the big change are put away and only shown to very close friends, maybe, and if shown, it's a very special priviledge. I always like one friend of mine who turned into a big, burly guy but whose children always called him "Mom" (which he is...)

All of which is to say that there really is such a thing as being transgendered, and nobody would volunteer for it, or accept it voluntarily even if it was free, either. No one would volunteer to be born blind. deaf, physically or cognitively disabled It's something that happens to some people and, if they possibly can make the decision to undergo gender reaasignment, it's the treatment they need for their affliction. Some transgendered people never admit it or do anything about it. Some commit suicide. Some just keep it locked inside and live a very difficult life.

This has turned into a long essay.  I hope it helps in trying to understand the problems of being transgendered. I'm not interested in starting a fight. I haven't even touched on the concdept some Native Americans have about two-souled people. All typos due to my arthritic fingers that refuse to do things the way I want them to do.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone else find it strange that reports of the UPS crash in Birmingham are so vague? Initially, the crash seemed to be like others. The full coverage started and then went silent, and then we starting hearing of it with little eye witness reports, few details, and almost no speculation by experts. If you remember the reporting of the crashes in CT and CA recently, we were hearing much more. I heard on the late night news that there was no talk between pilot and co-pilot, and that the black box was in the tail of the plane, which is on fire and it might take 2 weeks to recover. What? That is unbelievable. Something unusual occurred in this crash. I suspect it is terrorism. What do you think?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy, It wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

KC, I haven't heard anything but a quick radio announcement that a UPS plane crashed in AL. 

I wonder, now, why I did not heard about it on the nightly news.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This was the Colorado case about the 6 year old girl which forces the school to allow her to use the girl's restroom
> 
> http://www.heavy.com/news/2013/06/6-year-old-transgender-girl-wins-lawsuit-changes-the-world/
> 
> Seems to be setting the stage for another parent to sue to to prevent their female child from sharing a restroom with an anatomical male. Then what?? If all these lawsuits continue, the only solution is to have individual, gender neutral restrooms.


This article gives me a different look at this problem. I see that this child looks and dresses like a little girl. In that case, and since the bathrooms are private, I can see no problem for a six--year old. At puberty, the problems escalate. Maybe at that time, the child could be allowed to use the clinic restroom without any attention being drawn to his/her condition.

The way this situation was presented on Fox (my source for news,) I pictured a little boy - who looked like a boy but felt like a girl - who wanted to use the girls restroom. Sometimes I realize that Fox sensationalizes stories just as the others do and presents them in a way that encourages outrage. I don't like that.

Thanks for posting the link. It was very helpful - and changed my mind (for younger children). What a difficult problem for these families.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that reports of the UPS crash in Birmingham are so vague? Initially, the crash seemed to be like others. The full coverage started and then went silent, and then we starting hearing of it with little eye witness reports, few details, and almost no speculation by experts. If you remember the reporting of the crashes in CT and CA recently, we were hearing much more. I heard on the late night news that there was no talk between pilot and co-pilot, and that the black box was in the tail of the plane, which is on fire and it might take 2 weeks to recover. What? That is unbelievable. Something unusual occurred in this crash. I suspect it is terrorism. What do you think?


Did not notice, but now that you mention it. They could be hiding something (as usual). If you find out more, let us know. Same here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, very little on our news about this tragic plane crash as only said no distress calls & both pilot & co-pilot died! Wonder why not much news about the crash?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Why are you surprised?
> 
> What about the three black teenagers that beat the snot out of that white kid? Where is the outrage?


White kid? Nobody cares. Even Fox hasn't followed up on it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As it seems to me that we ladies on the right have been told we need a dictionary. I thought we should start doing a word here and there.
> 
> My word for today is
> Dum Ask, meaning if you have to ask your dum.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hear about the "Slap Hillary Game"? The libs are out of control about it. Guess you get to slap her cartoon character (looks like South Park). The screams of outrage are from lib groups saying it is a game of violence against women. Where was the outrage a few years ago when the "Slap Sarah" game was out?


They're very narrow-minded.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband said that Obama is the worst president we ever had. He is a is a terrible president.
> 
> Hilary would be right up there with him.


 She could be the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I appreciate anything easy to put into the crock pot. I have therapy on my hands Mon, Wed & fri each week as they hurt so haven't been knitting nor crocheting much until they are better!
> 
> This getting old is terrible as wouldn't mind the age just not the aches/pains that goes with.
> 
> Hubby fell & broke his tail bone so he cannot do much either for 6-8 weeks until that heals as dr said it is completely separated so it must make its way back together then start the healing process. Old, older, oldest not fun!


Yes, the aches and pains are not fun. So sorry your husband broke his tail bone - I know that hurts like all get-out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I don't believe a 6 year old child can believe he thinks he is a girl! I had 3 brothers & lots of make cousins but 'None' of them ever even played dress up in girls clothing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> As a mother, and I had children in a school that allowed this, my children would not attend until they could guarantee that they had the "right to privacy" when they used the bathroom and showered.


I agree! They should all have that right, especially when showering. I remember in junior high we all walked through the shower in a line. Everyone hated it. Better to wait and shower at home. Good grief.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best wishes on your hands. I've decided I will not get old so I can carry on as I want to. Glad I made that decision already and have not broken my promise on it yet.
> 
> You must be anxious to move into your new digs, no?
> 
> I'll be trying another slow cooker recipe for beef and broccoli. Will let you know if its a keeper or not.


 I'm looking forward to the beef and broccoli recipe - I love both!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Obama was supposed to give a videotaped statement on Egypt, which is about to explode. It was to be on at 10:00.

It's 10:15 - still waiting. The man shows such disrespect and lack of discipline by being late 90% of the time.

Question: Why in the world would a videotaped speech be late??!!

I couldn't have missed it - he always talks for a loooong time.
He can't still be working on it - because that would be working. I guess that's above his pay grade.

I know - his adolescent nature forced him to wait until the last minute. Instead of writing his statement, maybe he was shooting hoops or playing Spades (did you hear about that?) or having a smoke or smokin' a joint or watching a music video or having a snack or taking a nap. At any rate, he's too busy to stop now and get the speech done. Where's the speech writer, anyway?

Guess he just doesn't know what the heck to say about Egypt. Hmmm......maybe he can remind us how well the Arab Spring is going. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Welcome home Bonnie. How were the birthday parties?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Obama was supposed to give a videotaped statement on Egypt, which is about to explode. It was to be on at 10:00.
> 
> It's 10:15 - still waiting. The man shows such disrespect and lack of discipline by being late 90% of the time.
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh! He's at Martha's Vineyard!!! No wonder he can't get this done.

Now they say there will be an AUDIO message first, with a VIDEO message later because they're at Martha's. Oh, that explains it.

Audio then vidoe. All obama, all the time.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Me Too.


thumper5316 said:


> I'd love the recipe, too, please!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This article gives me a different look at this problem. I see that this child looks and dresses like a little girl. In that case, and since the bathrooms are private, I can see no problem for a six--year old. At puberty, the problems escalate. Maybe at that time, the child could be allowed to use the clinic restroom without any attention being drawn to his/her condition.
> 
> The way this situation was presented on Fox (my source for news,) I pictured a little boy - who looked like a boy but felt like a girl - who wanted to use the girls restroom. Sometimes I realize that Fox sensationalizes stories just as the others do and presents them in a way that encourages outrage. I don't like that.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link. It was very helpful - and changed my mind (for younger children). What a difficult problem for these families.


The child does look like a cute little girl but I think the original solution of using the teachers or nurses restrooms was the safest and in all the children's best interests. I think in this case the legal group and parents actually added a harmful element by making a 6 year old the centre of their case and using it as a precedent for all schools.

I think the attention of the law suit and winning this precedent was more important to LGBT group than the well being of this specific child. I agree that this child will have many difficult problems in future years


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes we can't protect our children too much from the evil ones.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Good for you Janeway. You had the courage to do and did the correct thing!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This was the Colorado case about the 6 year old girl which forces the school to allow her to use the girl's restroom
> 
> http://www.heavy.com/news/2013/06/6-year-old-transgender-girl-wins-lawsuit-changes-the-world/
> 
> Seems to be setting the stage for another parent to sue to to prevent their female child from sharing a restroom with an anatomical male. Then what?? If all these lawsuits continue, the only solution is to have individual, gender neutral restrooms.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

At some point we need to reign in sanity in this country. What else will be expected? Meanwhile the majority sits by comfortably doing nothing and sudden wake up one day and are surprised. Wake up people.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I feel for all businesses. Business have so many regulations upon them already and I know the minority supporters will try to write laws to have bathrooms converted to 'all for one' at great expense to the business owners.
> 
> What is a business supposed to do with all the separated existing bathrooms/stalls if they are to make all bathrooms unisex? Instantly, every location has double the stalls needed, yet the rules/regs specified a certain # of each gender for the particular buz at the time of pulling permits.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

This sounds very good. Because we got a late start with our garden, our tomatoes are not ripe yet but the bushes are loaded.


Knit crazy said:


> I am making tomato paste (or perhaps ketchup) today. Picked tomatoes, peeled them and used the food mill to sieve them. Put them in my crock pot on high with the lid off. They will reduce by more than half by this evening, and I will either can as paste or make ketchup with it. This is my way of easily using up a bumper tomato crop. It is little work for a product that we use quite a bit. If I needed spaghetti sauce, I would make the same way, but wouldn't reduce it as much and I would add lots of herbs. Here is my ketchup recipe in case someone is interested:
> 
> Ketchup
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KC About how many tomatoes is your recipe? I know it will depend on the type of tomato. I will be using a mixed group.....plum, grape, beefmaster, 100's etc.. Thanks. Wished we lived near each other.


Knit crazy said:


> I am making tomato paste (or perhaps ketchup) today. Picked tomatoes, peeled them and used the food mill to sieve them. Put them in my crock pot on high with the lid off. They will reduce by more than half by this evening, and I will either can as paste or make ketchup with it. This is my way of easily using up a bumper tomato crop. It is little work for a product that we use quite a bit. If I needed spaghetti sauce, I would make the same way, but wouldn't reduce it as much and I would add lots of herbs. Here is my ketchup recipe in case someone is interested:
> 
> Ketchup
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Good point and you can control them.



Janeway said:


> This sounds good & I'll bet less sugar/salt than store bought.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Cute Molly.


Janeway said:


> This is a kitten that someone dumped at our house she was full of fleas & had ear mites so I took the poor thing to the vet. I want to find her a good home so I named her Miss Molly!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The child does look like a cute little girl but I think the original solution of using the teachers or nurses restrooms was the safest and in all the children's best interests. I think in this case the legal group and parents actually added a harmful element by making a 6 year old the centre of their case and using it as a precedent for all schools.
> 
> I think the attention of the law suit and winning this precedent was more important to LGBT group than the well being of this specific child. I agree that this child will have many difficult problems in future years


The teacher's restroom might be best. It could be explained to the children (if they ask) that it's a health issue and those are private - just like a food allergy requiring special seating. Any way they do it, it's a delicate situation. If special interest groups are involved, that's disgusting. That's taking advantage of a child with a problem.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Bonnie, glad to hear from you. Your question, "Why in the world would a videotaped speech be late??!!, was a good one. Obama seems to regularly do this. My guess is that it is a deliberate, attention-getting device. He wants everyone to be hanging around waiting for him to pontificate. I didn't listen to him. He sounds, however, based on the report in the news to be clinging to the wrong side of this issue. The only issue for America and the west should be, Who can we trust and what agenda is in our best interests? I'd trust the military. Most of the military leadership trained in the US. They are more westernized. They held Egypt together when Mubarak began to fall and refused to turn their guns on civilians. Now they are fighting terrorists. The Muslim Brotherhood is a terrorist organization. I think we should provide them with anything they need to do that. I was heartened to hear that Mohamed ElBaradei stepped down as Vice President. He was a Muslim Brotherhood flunky. Maybe he was forced out? I did read they were capturing these terrorists. More power to them. John Bolton said, on Fox News, that the military is the west's best option. If we don't undercut them, they will get the clearance done of these terrorists.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Bonnie, glad to hear from you. Your question, "Why in the world would a videotaped speech be late??!!, was a good one. Obama seems to regularly do this. My guess is that it is a deliberate, attention-getting device. He wants everyone to be hanging around waiting for him to pontificate. I didn't listen to him. He sounds, however, based on the report in the news to be clinging to the wrong side of this issue. The only issue for America and the west should be, Who can we trust and what agenda is in our best interests? I'd trust the military. Most of the military leadership trained in the US. They are more westernized. They held Egypt together when Mubarak began to fall and refused to turn their guns on civilians. Now they are fighting terrorists. The Muslim Brotherhood is a terrorist organization. I think we should provide them with anything they need to do that. I was heartened to hear that Mohamed ElBaradei stepped down as Vice President. He was a Muslim Brotherhood flunky. Maybe he was forced out? I did read they were capturing these terrorists. More power to them. John Bolton said, on Fox News, that the military is the west's best option. If we don't undercut them, they will get the clearance done of these terrorists.


Knit crazy, you said, "The only issue for America and the west should be, Who can we trust and what agenda is in our best interests?"

I like the way you cut to the chase! Yes, we have to look out for ourselves and our allies. 
You sure seem to have a grasp of the issues. I'm impressed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Cute Molly.


Good golly, Miss Molly! I love it. I just got back from my daughter's house - 2 new kittens! One orange tabby and a gray tabby - so pretty, so sweet, so naughty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home Bonnie. How were the birthday parties?


WCK,
Thank you! It's good to be back.

First party - for 7 and 9-year old boys - well, it was supposed to be at the neighborhood pool on Sat. On Friday, the pool people called - a party pooper had pooped in the pool and the pool party had to be postponed. (How's that for a tongue twister?) The pool was closed all day Sat. for clean-up. Rain check - next Sat.

The second party, for 5-year-old and 1-year old, was at a Bouncy House! The kids had a blast! I don't know where they get the energy. They ran and climbed and slid and rolled for over an hour. Then cake etc. Of course, baby Lucy just sat around smiling and looking adorable. All the parents stayed, and the party was supervised by the Bouncy place, so it was fun for everyone. The chocolate cake was my favorite part. My daughter has a lot of food sensitivities to the little additives, so she makes it all from scratch - 4 cakes in two days!! All fancy. She doesn't get it from me!

We had a great time visiting with them. Busiest place in our family with 5 kids 9 and under. Never a dull moment, never a QUIET moment. DH and I didn't utter more than 10 words on the 5-hour drive home - or for the rest of the evening. I think the ears have recovered, now waiting for the rest of me! It was worth it - so much fun. It was so nice of you to ask!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is a kitten that someone dumped at our house she was full of fleas & had ear mites so I took the poor thing to the vet. I want to find her a good home so I named her Miss Molly!


Jane, you are so nice! She's a cute one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! He's at Martha's Vineyard!!! No wonder he can't get this done.
> 
> Now they say there will be an AUDIO message first, with a VIDEO message later because they're at Martha's. Oh, that explains it.
> 
> ...


I just noticed that this snarky post of mine is followed at the bottom by my quote "love one another.' Embarrassing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, we know now what Obama was doing the night of Benghazi. A friend of his said they played many hands of Spades because BO couldn't stand to watch what was happening. How's that rate him as a commander-in-chief? Why isn't there more about this in the news? Why isn't he being impeached for lying to the American people? Remember Benghazi!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> White kid? Nobody cares. Even Fox hasn't followed up on it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, we know now what Obama was doing the night of Benghazi. A friend of his said they played many hands of Spades because BO couldn't stand to watch what was happening. How's that rate him as a commander-in-chief? Why isn't there more about this in the news? Why isn't he being impeached for lying to the American people? Remember Benghazi!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, we know now what Obama was doing the night of Benghazi. A friend of his said they played many hands of Spades because BO couldn't stand to watch what was happening. How's that rate him as a commander-in-chief? Why isn't there more about this in the news? Why isn't he being impeached for lying to the American people? Remember Benghazi!


I think it was during the bin laden raid. Maybe I'm wrong. Either way - BAAAD.

Agree - remember Benghazi!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, we know now what Obama was doing the night of Benghazi. A friend of his said they played many hands of Spades because BO couldn't stand to watch what was happening. How's that rate him as a commander-in-chief? Why isn't there more about this in the news? Why isn't he being impeached for lying to the American people? Remember Benghazi!


He couldn't stand to watch what was happening re:Benghazi, yet he was front and center for the photo op the night OSL died. That scenario speaks volumes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He couldn't stand to watch what was happening re:Benghazi, yet he was front and center for the photo op the night OSL died. That scenario speaks volumes.


Right. I thought of that. What a creep.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Bonnie, glad to hear from you. Your question, "Why in the world would a videotaped speech be late??!!, was a good one. Obama seems to regularly do this. My guess is that it is a deliberate, attention-getting device. He wants everyone to be hanging around waiting for him to pontificate. I didn't listen to him. He sounds, however, based on the report in the news to be clinging to the wrong side of this issue. The only issue for America and the west should be, Who can we trust and what agenda is in our best interests? I'd trust the military. Most of the military leadership trained in the US. They are more westernized. They held Egypt together when Mubarak began to fall and refused to turn their guns on civilians. Now they are fighting terrorists. The Muslim Brotherhood is a terrorist organization. I think we should provide them with anything they need to do that. I was heartened to hear that Mohamed ElBaradei stepped down as Vice President. He was a Muslim Brotherhood flunky. Maybe he was forced out? I did read they were capturing these terrorists. More power to them. John Bolton said, on Fox News, that the military is the west's best option. If we don't undercut them, they will get the clearance done of these terrorists.


I'm now at the point when our MIA Commander-in-Chief is about to speak, I turn off the sound or listen to something else.

Obama is always late to the podium and he intends to be late as he has no respect for the office of which he holds.

Hence, one point of fact why I have no respect for him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I just noticed that this snarky post of mine is followed at the bottom by my quote "love one another.' Embarrassing.


Bonnie, nothing to be embarrassed about. Are we not told to tell the truth always? :-D


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just noticed that this snarky post of mine is followed at the bottom by my quote "love one another.' Embarrassing.


obama is exempt. He's exempted himself from everything else. So, why not this?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, we know now what Obama was doing the night of Benghazi. A friend of his said they played many hands of Spades because BO couldn't stand to watch what was happening. How's that rate him as a commander-in-chief? Why isn't there more about this in the news? Why isn't he being impeached for lying to the American people? Remember Benghazi!


OK, he didn't want to watch after HE made the original call of action. However, the coward shirked his duties and refused to listen to updates and did not stay vested in what was going on after his initial response?

He deserves impeachment and punishment for his outrageous actions.

Remember Benghazi


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> He couldn't stand to watch what was happening re:Benghazi, yet he was front and center for the photo op the night OSL died. That scenario speaks volumes.


Yeah, there were pictures of him in the Command Center during the Bin Ladin raid because he had something to lose. He spent the time playing cards because he was (1) a coward and it was ugly, (2) an extremely poor commander-in-chief, (3) manufacturing an alibi for poor decisions made, and (4) rehearsing his campaign speech because he had plane to catch to Vegas in the morning and didn't want bags under his eyes for the photo ops.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm now at the point when our MIA Commander-in-Chief is about to speak, I turn off the sound or listen to something else.
> 
> Obama is always late to the podium and he intends to be late as he has no respect for the office of which he holds.
> 
> Hence, one point of fact why I have no respect for him.


I absolutely cannot stand to hear him talk. I turn the channel immediately. His words are so fake that I just cannot bear it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I absolutely cannot stand to hear him talk. I turn the channel immediately. His words are so fake that I just cannot bear it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying so hard not to say anything bad about him. As I read in the Bible God is the one who put kings and that include's him in office. But somethings just seem so wrong with the way he is leading this country. 
God put him there for a reason. Must be because we as a nation decide that there are more Gods then we need, or because the morals of this country are so far down in hell he is giving a wake up call.

Or It could just be that this nation as decide wrong is now right and right is now wrong.

Didn't the same think happen to the Romans after 200 years?
Will we as a nation ever go back to doing the right thing? I have my doubts. As have seen the left get more and more control of doing the wrong thing and getting away with it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Me too



Lukelucy said:


> I absolutely cannot stand to hear him talk. I turn the channel immediately. His words are so fake that I just cannot bear it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I googled it - it was during the Bin Laden raid. People risked their lives and he played cards!

No telling WHAT he was doing during Benghazi.

Google:
"President Obama played cards during the bin Laden raid says his longtime aide Reggie Love."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit Crazy: I did hear about the UPS plane crash in AL mentioned on Fox News only this afternoon. They said the two pilots had died and no further info as to why the plane crashed is known. I believe you may be on to something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You are not going to believe this News Alert:

Seems Jo some Mores used All the evidence from the ICB to make a house warming gift. No really you can wrap the blanket around your house. First you glue it down, then you cut out windows and doors. Those piece may be used for rugs. 

But now the really you better be alert news. The FBOI said she did such a good job making it that they have just assign her to be the head of the knitting Department. Word is that you will now have to pay a stash tax. If you buy more than ten skeins, or balls you will have to pay a 50 skein tax. What the heck. That is more than the yarn I buy. I mean you have to buy 50 extra skeins to pay your taxes on the yarn you buy oh please.
Not only that but you have to report how many skien and ball of yarn and the cost. Or you will be find 800 skiens for every one under reported.Egads talk about out of control goverment. Do you know what else, they can come and take all of your skeins(but was told not the cheap yarn and the left overs). 
You just know what is going to happen to that yarn. Why of course JO Some Mores will use it for her new business she is starting. Wait tell you hear the news on this one. The name is. Greening Up Your House. The blame thing is a house blanket Do you know what is going to smell like if it gets wet and it will. Who cares if the house has a blanket. Talk about a ripp off. . She calls it recyling. That figures we pay for it and then she makes a profit.Plus the goverment says we have to buy those blankets and will then use less energy. Yah right how moldyis that going to be. 
We really have to think of away to protest this ladies. Also am thinking of burying my stash. Or we could just move it into each others house. They have to give a weeks notice before they come into your yarn stash.
So if one of us is warned then we could move it to the next house. 
I mean really what is this country coming to. When big brother decides how much stash one can have and then fine you if you don't comply, then you do know your stash will be there for every one who has a computer to see. Plus everything you make. Its just wrong I tell you just wrong.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WCK,
> Thank you! It's good to be back.
> 
> First party - for 7 and 9-year old boys - well, it was supposed to be at the neighborhood pool on Sat. On Friday, the pool people called - a party pooper had pooped in the pool and the pool party had to be postponed. (How's that for a tongue twister?) The pool was closed all day Sat. for clean-up. Rain check - next Sat.
> ...


Glad to hear you had such a good time, but too bad the boys couldn't have their pool party. Your daughter sounds like such a talented and well organized person. Nice that they are close enough that you can share these special times with them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You are not going to believe this News Alert:
> 
> Seems Jo some Mores used All the evidence from the ICB to make a house warming gift. No really you can wrap the blanket around your house. First you glue it down, then you cut out windows and doors. Those piece may be used for rugs.
> 
> ...


Taxing your stash is just going too far - time for a Boston Yarn Party


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie, nothing to be embarrassed about. Are we not told to tell the truth always? :-D


Yes, we are. Thank you.

By the way, your new avatar is very eye-catching! So pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Knit crazy, you said, "The only issue for America and the west should be, Who can we trust and what agenda is in our best interests?"
> 
> I like the way you cut to the chase! Yes, we have to look out for ourselves and our allies.
> You always seem to have a grasp of the issues. I'm impressed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie -- I'm afraid my car isn't big enough to move my stash, and I have a mini van. Last summer I filled the back and the 3 seat area with yarn and fabric, 5 times and gave it away (it went to Mali). I would have given more but their container was full.


Wow - that's a lotta yarn! Was it hard to give all that away?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post - go figure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am trying so hard not to say anything bad about him. As I read in the Bible God is the one who put kings and that include's him in office. But somethings just seem so wrong with the way he is leading this country.
> God put him there for a reason. Must be because we as a nation decide that there are more Gods then we need, or because the morals of this country are so far down in hell he is giving a wake up call.
> 
> Or It could just be that this nation as decide wrong is now right and right is now wrong.
> ...


Yarnlady,

I so agree with you. It is worrisome. Something has to change and I fear that it will get worse before better. My father (long deceased) was a very wise man. He (at that time) said this country is "riding a wave". Meaning that it will crash. People are changing in this country. I believe that wealth can corrupt the next generation. Not the one that works for it. And that weakens our country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:



> Not really, I have more than I ever could use. It is hard to turn down a bargain. I have been collecting fabric and yarn over 40 years. There was a reason for my collection, it was needed in Mali. I also sent 2 questionable treadle sewing machines and lots of knitting needles and buttons. The missionaries that took the items said that the people there would have the treadles working in no time.
> 
> I have found the more I give away, the bigger my rewards are here. I cannot imagine what they might be when I get to heaven.


Very generous of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder what is happening to our privacy. Once we are getting so many perks from them they must think they own us.
> 
> http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/08/obamacare-provision-forced-home-inspections/


I read this, too. This is truly un-American.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good golly, Miss Molly! I love it. I just got back from my daughter's house - 2 new kittens! One orange tabby and a gray tabby - so pretty, so sweet, so naughty!


Your daughter has energy to spare - 5 kids and 2 new kittens; a fun loving household


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am trying so hard not to say anything bad about him. As I read in the Bible God is the one who put kings and that include's him in office. But somethings just seem so wrong with the way he is leading this country.
> God put him there for a reason. Must be because we as a nation decide that there are more Gods then we need, or because the morals of this country are so far down in hell he is giving a wake up call.
> 
> Or It could just be that this nation as decide wrong is now right and right is now wrong.
> ...


I hope you're feeling better Yarnie; I've missed you.

History has shown us that when society looses it's morality and becomes self centred that it will become weak and fail


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Not really, I have more than I ever could use. It is hard to turn down a bargain. I have been collecting fabric and yarn over 40 years. There was a reason for my collection, it was needed in Mali. I also sent 2 questionable treadle sewing machines and lots of knitting needles and buttons. The missionaries that took the items said that the people there would have the treadles working in no time.
> 
> I have found the more I give away, the bigger my rewards are here. I cannot imagine what they might be when I get to heaven.


What a wonderful feeling to know that you've helped so many others. I also like to support communities become more self sufficient and develop micro businesses that in turn help the surrounding communities.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that reports of the UPS crash in Birmingham are so vague? Initially, the crash seemed to be like others. The full coverage started and then went silent, and then we starting hearing of it with little eye witness reports, few details, and almost no speculation by experts. If you remember the reporting of the crashes in CT and CA recently, we were hearing much more. I heard on the late night news that there was no talk between pilot and co-pilot, and that the black box was in the tail of the plane, which is on fire and it might take 2 weeks to recover. What? That is unbelievable. Something unusual occurred in this crash. I suspect it is terrorism. What do you think?


I didn't give it to much thought, but sadly terrorism is right up there with pilot error, mechanical failure. The top 3. I also find the case of kidnapped Hannah Anderson strange. After her Mother and Brother were murdered,then she was kidnapped by the family friend, he was shot and killed by authorities,she is safe and back with her father, she goes on social media site answering questions about her ordeal. Something is wrong with this story. I will wait for more facts to be reported. The NYT had an article on the Clinton Foundation the other day and I haven't got the chance to read it all, but it is about the foundation running multimillion defiits for years despite vast amt. of cash flowing in. Jane your ring is beautiful and you have a very loving husband. Sorry if this post jumps around too much ladies, but again I am pressed for time. Talk Later


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Joeysomma, your gift is very generous,it is certain that you have made so many people smile.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I think that the teen kidnapping case is odd too. I think the relationship of Mom and the kidnapper is odd. I think the messages between Hannah and the kidnapper before her Mom and brother were murdered are odd. I think her tweets after her rescue are also odd. The messaging from Hannah to friends and interested parties shows callousness on her part. She doesn't seem to be grieving much.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Not really, I have more than I ever could use. It is hard to turn down a bargain. I have been collecting fabric and yarn over 40 years. There was a reason for my collection, it was needed in Mali. I also sent 2 questionable treadle sewing machines and lots of knitting needles and buttons. The missionaries that took the items said that the people there would have the treadles working in no time.
> 
> I have found the more I give away, the bigger my rewards are here. I cannot imagine what they might be when I get to heaven.


This is such a wonderful thing to do. You will be blessed for your giving nature.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jane, I missed seeing a post with your ring. Can you point me to the page?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You are not going to believe this News Alert:
> 
> Seems Jo some Mores used All the evidence from the ICB to make a house warming gift. No really you can wrap the blanket around your house. First you glue it down, then you cut out windows and doors. Those piece may be used for rugs.
> 
> ...


 Just what the country needs, a knitting czar!!!!! We can get around the yarn stash tax by making our own labels for the yarn. All yarn should be labeled as the cheapest yarn available. We can also make the stash look like a lot of left overs. We all know what happens to "green jobs" in this administration. This JO Some Mores will be knitting all by herself that she will have to declare bankruptcy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your daughter has energy to spare - 5 kids and 2 new kittens; a fun loving household


You're right - she's a very high-energy person! And fun-loving. Before she was married, she gave her little nephews two FROGS for their birthday. (She did check with her sister first.) She's known as Crazy Aunt Sue - and now as Mommy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

wanted to share these with everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

here is another one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

and last but not the least.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just what the country needs, a knitting czar!!!!! We can get around the yarn stash tax by making our own labels for the yarn. All yarn should be labeled as the cheapest yarn available. We can also make the stash look like a lot of left overs. We all know what happens to "green jobs" in this administration. This JO Some Mores will be knitting all by herself that she will have to declare bankruptcy.


Good one you are to funny. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon you sound like you had a lovely time.

Ah Joey a women who knows what it means to give, and He see it to and blesses you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

this is one that says it all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right - she's a very high-energy person! And fun-loving. Before she was married, she gave her little nephews two FROGS for their birthday. (She did check with her sister first.) She's known as Crazy Aunt Sue - and now as Mommy.


Gee, I made her sound totally wacko. She's really not crazy - she's a chemical engineer who's a stay-at-home mom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just what the country needs, a knitting czar!!!!! We can get around the yarn stash tax by making our own labels for the yarn. All yarn should be labeled as the cheapest yarn available. We can also make the stash look like a lot of left overs. We all know what happens to "green jobs" in this administration. This JO Some Mores will be knitting all by herself that she will have to declare bankruptcy.


For some strange reason, this all makes a crazy kind of sense!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and last but not the least.


These are good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is so funny!!! Worth reading.

Hilarious: An Apology Letter to Mr. Obama


Dear President Obama,

Im reaching out to you as a friend. I know you must be deeply hurting after what happened at the Missouri State Fair. Sure, you probably try to avoid watching the news while youre on vacation, but Im sure the pilot who airlifted your dog to your rental mansion in Marthas Vineyard probably caught you up to speed (that guy is such a chatterbox). Your jaw must have hit the floor when you heard the news: A rodeo clown in Missouri poked fun at you. Yeah, I know, almost impossible to believe. The gall! The gumption! The racism! Dont worry, the entire country erupted in outrage, Democrats and Republicans issued statements of condemnation, and now the offending clown has been banned for life from the Missouri State Fair. There will likely be action taken against the Missouri Rodeo Clown Association, and I do hope justice is visited upon them swiftly. I think were all a little sick of the Missouri Rodeo Clown Association causing trouble. Its something new every week with those freakin guys.

But all of this is of no consolation. The fact is, a rodeo clown in Missouri made fun of you. Nothing can ever ease the pain he has caused. This sort of crass lampooning of public officials has never happened at a rodeo until now, and I know that because a bunch of people who have never been within 150 miles of a rodeo said so. And then  worse still  the crowd erupted in applause at the spectacle of a guy in an Obama mask being chased by a rampaging bull. Racists, the lot of em! I mean, Bush never got this sort of treatment. Nobody ever mocked or satirized him. No crude jokes were told about him. Nobody ever wished violence or death upon him. Ever. You know why? Because hes white. White presidents always get treated nicely, especially white Republicans. Just ask Lincoln. The whole country agreed for over two centuries that we dont ever insult presidents, then you get into office and all of a sudden every day is Pick on the President Day. Outrageous!

Besides, you are due some respect. Youve earned it. Youve done nothing but serve these people and make their lives better, and this is how they treat you? Ungrateful brats. You should drone bomb these haters. Just kidding. But seriously, you should. Youre the first president in history to actually order the assassination of American citizens, and I say why stop with some Muslim propagandist and his completely innocent son who never committed any crime at all?

Im especially sick of these punks in the middle class who wont stop complaining about you. Whats their issue? OK, you havent done anything about the unemployment rate your whole time in office, median household incomes have dropped, fewer businesses are opening, the number of people in poverty has increased while the number of high paying jobs has decreased, all of this while taxes go up and Obamacare looms, threatening to strangle small business owners and put thousands more out of work, but so what? Ive got two words: Food stamps. Or is it foodstamps? I dont know, I cant spell it, I can just use it to get my Lucky Charms and Dr. Pepper. Youve made all of this work crap obsolete by increasing the entitlement state more than any president ever in history! Youre adding more than 11 thousand Americans a day to SNAP. Youve got millions relying on the government for rent, cable, phone, even birth control. I guess this horrible economy stuff would be kind of a bummer if not for all the delicious welfare. Who needs an economy anymore? Weve got you, baby.

So how could anyone be upset at you? How could they delight at the degradation and mockery of Barack Obama? Whats wrong with these right wing ********? Are they still sore about the whole thing where you sent the IRS after your political opponents to harass and hinder them during an election cycle? Or the stuff about spying on the phone records of every American? What about all this business about you arming and funding Islamic Militants overseas and then orchestrating a coverup when a bunch of them murdered your ambassador? Are folks STILL mad that you funneled weapons to drug cartels and then threatened whistleblowers into silence? Or is it all this fuss over your Justice Department spying on and attempting to prosecute journalists? Is it the wildly unpopular two thousand page health care law? The regulation mandating that religious employers provide abortifacients to their employees? The millions of tax dollars youve given to the abortion industry and the blessings you wished upon a group of wealthy abortionists? The bailouts? The green energy scams? The massive expansion of government? The out of control deficit spending? The lies? The broken promises? The betrayals? The corruption? The attacks on our fundamental liberties?

I cant imagine why anyone would get too worked about any of that. Like you said, that stuff didnt happen. Or it did, but its not a big deal. Or its not a big deal because it didnt. I cant remember, I just know that you treat anyone who raises any of these concerns with utter contempt and disregard, which clearly proves that they are wrong.


Mr. Obama, IF you WERE actually guilty of being a deceitful despot who murders, conspires, and steals, then obviously all true Americans would have no choice but to giggle with glee at the sight of your likeness being gouged by an angry bull. Fortunately, that isnt the case, which is why Id like to apologize for the state of Missouri, for everyone who has ever attended a state fair, and for everyone in the rodeo clown community.

You are special, Mr. President, and I still love you.

Yours eternally,

Matt Walsh, The Matt Walsh Blog


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is so funny!!! Worth reading.
> 
> Hilarious: An Apology Letter to Mr. Obama
> 
> ...


laughter is all one needs I love it. It is the best one yet. Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Want to give credit to the attachments posted. Thanks Byrd. Love ya.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> laughter is all one needs I love it. It is the best one yet. Thanks Bonnie.


He really captures the adoration, doesn't he?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think that the teen kidnapping case is odd too. I think the relationship of Mom and the kidnapper is odd. I think the messages between Hannah and the kidnapper before her Mom and brother were murdered are odd. I think her tweets after her rescue are also odd. The messaging from Hannah to friends and interested parties shows callousness on her part. She doesn't seem to be grieving much.


Yes, this is what I think too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, I missed seeing a post with your ring. Can you point me to the page?


I can't remember what page but will try to find it again. Maybe others here will help too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, I missed seeing a post with your ring. Can you point me to the page?


I can't remember what page but will try to find it again. Maybe others here will help too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, I missed seeing a post with your ring. Can you point me to the page?


I can't remember what page but will try to find it again. Maybe others here will help too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, I missed seeing a post with your ring. Can you point me to the page?


I can't remember what page but will try to find it again. Maybe others here will help too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, I missed seeing a post with your ring. Can you point me to the page?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, this is what I think too!


I noticed that, too. And now a fundraiser?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Almost said it all. Bravo Bonnie.



bonbf3 said:


> This is so funny!!! Worth reading.
> 
> Hilarious: An Apology Letter to Mr. Obama
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's page 42 of o and smoking and still lovely.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good Evening!

I made and served tonight what we consider a delish recipe for crockpot (slow cooker) Cheese Potatoes. I'm on a slow cooker kick with my schedule right now and the weather.

Add your name to the list if you'd like me to e-mail you the recipe (friends only please). Of course, I must have your e-mail address (use PM) if I don't have it already.


1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, we are. Thank you.
> 
> By the way, your new avatar is very eye-catching! So pretty.


Thanks Bonnie - I decided a wanted a Christian avatar so began using it. I think it is pretty too. I loved your apology letter re Obama!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

duplicate post - I have no idea why - sorry


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, this is what I think too!


Me thinks too also....As me grandmother used to say "There's a fly in the ointment". Something just doesn't smell right here, does it? Saw a video wherein she was going inside for the fundraiser & she sure looks a LOT older than 16. Think time will sort it all out, sure hope so. If nothing else for the sake of her Mom & little brother.

There was a case similar to this about 15 years ago in New Jersey. It was labeled the "Lolita" case. The man was in his 40's. He took up with a teenage girl. They conspired together & killed his wife. They both ended up in jail

This probably isn't the end of the San Diego tragedy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I made and served tonight what we consider a delish recipe for crockpot (slow cooker) Cheese Potatoes. I'm on a slow cooker kick with my schedule right now and the weather.
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I can't remember what page but will try to find it again. Maybe others here will help too.


Sorry but this Ipad messed up & didn't think it sent this message as had to log out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bonnie - I decided a wanted a Christian avatar so began using it. I think it is pretty too. I loved your apology letter re Obama!


I'm glad you liked it. I thought it was hilarious! It was written by someone who has a blog - his name's at the bottom, but gone now from my non-existent short-term memory.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I made and served tonight what we consider a delish recipe for crockpot (slow cooker) Cheese Potatoes. I'm on a slow cooker kick with my schedule right now and the weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Going to the baby shower for my twin grands tomorrow. I have mixed feelings as I totally abhor baby showers in general and my DILs mom gave me a laundry list of things SHE wanted from me for the shower. I already talked to my son and DIL and it's been decided that I will fill in what they need and not have been given. 

There is not enough alcohol in the world that will make this a pleasurable experience for me. Wish me and my mouth luck tomorrow. Oh, did I mention that DIL has four sisters and God blessed me with all sons for a good reason?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Going to the baby shower for my twin grands tomorrow. I have mixed feelings as I totally abhor baby showers in general and my DILs mom gave me a laundry list of things SHE wanted from me for the shower. I already talked to my son and DIL and it's been decided that I will fill in what they need and not have been given.
> 
> There is not enough alcohol in the world that will make this a pleasurable experience for me. Wish me and my mouth luck tomorrow. Oh, did I mention that DIL has four sisters and God blessed me with all sons for a good reason?


I hope it turns out better than you expect! Have fun. Enjoy the food!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Gee, I made her sound totally wacko. She's really not crazy - she's a chemical engineer who's a stay-at-home mom.


No you didn't - just a warm, fun-loving person who is great with kids and animals; I'm sure you're very proud of her!

Hubby is #6 out of 8 kids and was the fun and crazy uncle for the first groups of his nieces and nephews. Once he held them up so they could walk and leave footprints on the ceiling and another time he got them eating grass (after all the cows did) --- his sil sent him home both times. He also had to give so many airplane rides that he got worn out at full fledged family parties


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No you didn't - just a warm, fun-loving person who is great with kids and animals; I'm sure you're very proud of her!
> 
> Hubby is #6 out of 8 kids and was the fun and crazy uncle for the first groups of his nieces and nephews. Once he held them up so they could walk and leave footprints on the ceiling and another time he got them eating grass (after all the cows did) --- his sil sent him home both times. He also had to give so many airplane rides that he got worn out at full fledged family parties


Don't you just love that spirit!?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Going to the baby shower for my twin grands tomorrow. I have mixed feelings as I totally abhor baby showers in general and my DILs mom gave me a laundry list of things SHE wanted from me for the shower. I already talked to my son and DIL and it's been decided that I will fill in what they need and not have been given.
> 
> There is not enough alcohol in the world that will make this a pleasurable experience for me. Wish me and my mouth luck tomorrow. Oh, did I mention that DIL has four sisters and God blessed me with all sons for a good reason?


Keep thinking of those 2 wonderful grands arriving soon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't you just love that spirit!?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I made and served tonight what we consider a delish recipe for crockpot (slow cooker) Cheese Potatoes. I'm on a slow cooker kick with my schedule right now and the weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I made and served tonight what we consider a delish recipe for crockpot (slow cooker) Cheese Potatoes. I'm on a slow cooker kick with my schedule right now and the weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Going to the baby shower for my twin grands tomorrow. I have mixed feelings as I totally abhor baby showers in general and my DILs mom gave me a laundry list of things SHE wanted from me for the shower. I already talked to my son and DIL and it's been decided that I will fill in what they need and not have been given.
> 
> There is not enough alcohol in the world that will make this a pleasurable experience for me. Wish me and my mouth luck tomorrow. Oh, did I mention that DIL has four sisters and God blessed me with all sons for a good reason?


Are these babies your first grands? If so, you will settle in to the baby shower as this one will be different as it is for your family. Just go with the mind set that you will enjoy & you will.

I don't attend baby showers nor wedding showers anymore as color me wrong, but showers are expensive to buy for & besides my children are grown & grands are not old enough to marry. So all of these people won't be around for wedding/baby showers to send gifts.

Guess you may call me stingy, but some of my best friends did not attend my girls wedding nor sent gifts--so I don't feel bad by not going to their events. They said they had other plans!

Sorry this Ipad messed up last night but it went crazy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think you're stingy. Sometimes there are just so many gift-giving occasions that we can't manage all of them. And sometimes - there aren't any for a long time. We do what we can!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I made and served tonight what we consider a delish recipe for crockpot (slow cooker) Cheese Potatoes. I'm on a slow cooker kick with my schedule right now and the weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I made and served tonight what we consider a delish recipe for crockpot (slow cooker) Cheese Potatoes. I'm on a slow cooker kick with my schedule right now and the weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey 47 years today. Not big on celebrations. But its the big 47 years of marriage, and they said it wouldn't last. We fooled them. 
The only reason I remember it is because it is on the calender in front of me. The reason I didn't know is I never look at the calendar until I have to change the month.Did it on calender as Hubby told me too so we would remember. Hubby told me, he looked at the calender and told me. He didn't remember either. We usually have to get out married Certifcate . Yes I know the month just not the day. The reason I knew last year or was it the year before. Oldest child sent us a card. Too funny if you ask me. You would think one would remember,not me or hubby

Don't know about you but there have been bumps in the road,but got through the bumps. Love the poem Go old with me the best is yet to be.Can't remember the rest. Just know that God is with us and has bless us. 
Same way with birthday's even get the days confused with son's birthday always get them mix up do know they were born two days and two years apart. But get the days wrong. That why calender is dated every month, but must learn to look up at it. Gads it right above desk top. 
We plan a big day McDonald's or Wendy's. 
When days to cleabrate come I just thank God for allowing me another day he has given us.
We are truly blessed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am with you Thumper about showers and weddings. I want to buy the gift not be told or given a list of what is wanted. So what if they get two blanket, same outfit. They should be happy that they were thought of.

As for your baby shower just remember you have the rest of your time on earth to make things buy things and love them to death, and spoil them. That's your gift to them. Not a show of who does what or gives what. If MIL wants a party let her do everything she thinks is needed. If not your way tuff toe nails.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope all is well with all of you. If God puts it on your heart please pray for my friend Bunnie, she is having a stunt put in on Tuesday. She has diabetes so it is a risk to her. She is part of the gang of six friends who when younger formed a group of friends who every day sat around the lake of one friends house with all the kids playing and solved all the problems in the world before we knew the questions. There are only three of us left. Good days good memeories, and lovely kind friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey 47 years today. Not big on celebrations. But its the big 47 years of marriage, and they said it wouldn't last. We fooled them.
> The only reason I remember it is because it is on the calender in front of me. The reason I didn't know is I never look at the calendar until I have to change the month.Did it on calender as Hubby told me too so we would remember. Hubby told me, he looked at the calender and told me. He didn't remember either. We usually have to get out married Certifcate . Yes I know the month just not the day. The reason I knew last year or was it the year before. Oldest child sent us a card. Too funny if you ask me. You would think one would remember,not me or hubby
> 
> Don't know about you but there have been bumps in the road,but got through the bumps. Love the poem Go old with me the best is yet to be.Can't remember the rest. Just know that God is with us and has bless us.
> ...


Happy Anniversary!

I agree-it's confusing. I remember month and day, but I have to figure the year every time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope all is well with all of you. If God puts it on your heart please pray for my friend Bunnie, she is having a stunt put in on Tuesday. She has diabetes so it is a risk to her. She is part of the gang of six friends who when younger formed a group of friends who every day sat around the lake of one friends house with all the kids playing and solved all the problems in the world before we knew the questions. There are only three of us left. Good days good memeories, and lovely kind friends.


My prayers are with your friend that all goes well.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey 47 years today. Not big on celebrations. But its the big 47 years of marriage, and they said it wouldn't last. We fooled them.
> The only reason I remember it is because it is on the calender in front of me. The reason I didn't know is I never look at the calendar until I have to change the month.Did it on calender as Hubby told me too so we would remember. Hubby told me, he looked at the calender and told me. He didn't remember either. We usually have to get out married Certifcate . Yes I know the month just not the day. The reason I knew last year or was it the year before. Oldest child sent us a card. Too funny if you ask me. You would think one would remember,not me or hubby
> 
> Don't know about you but there have been bumps in the road,but got through the bumps. Love the poem Go old with me the best is yet to be.Can't remember the rest. Just know that God is with us and has bless us.
> ...


Happy Anniversary! You are not alone in forgetting days and years. I have the hardest time remembering my middle son's birthday as I always get it mixed up with my brother's. Then my husband's and youngest's birthday are one day apart. They always tease me and tell me, "well, you _were_ there, you know!"

My DH and I often forget our anniversary. We blame it on my dear departed mom who would always call us the week before to ask if we wanted her to watch the kids. When they go old enough to not need watching she stopped calling. So, we didn't get our reminder call anymore.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Yarnie
http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4255867289088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent

We have a constant reminder of our anniversary because a sil made us a beautiful xstitch wedding sampler that hangs in our bedroom - but sometimes we just lose track of what today's date is


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope all is well with all of you. If God puts it on your heart please pray for my friend Bunnie, she is having a stunt put in on Tuesday. She has diabetes so it is a risk to her. She is part of the gang of six friends who when younger formed a group of friends who every day sat around the lake of one friends house with all the kids playing and solved all the problems in the world before we knew the questions. There are only three of us left. Good days good memeories, and lovely kind friends.


Prayers for your friend. Hope you and Bunnie still have many new memories to create


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My prayers are with your friend that all goes well.


Same here, Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey 47 years today. Not big on celebrations. But its the big 47 years of marriage, and they said it wouldn't last. We fooled them.
> The only reason I remember it is because it is on the calender in front of me. The reason I didn't know is I never look at the calendar until I have to change the month.Did it on calender as Hubby told me too so we would remember. Hubby told me, he looked at the calender and told me. He didn't remember either. We usually have to get out married Certifcate . Yes I know the month just not the day. The reason I knew last year or was it the year before. Oldest child sent us a card. Too funny if you ask me. You would think one would remember,not me or hubby
> 
> Don't know about you but there have been bumps in the road,but got through the bumps. Love the poem Go old with me the best is yet to be.Can't remember the rest. Just know that God is with us and has bless us.
> ...


Happy anniversary Yarnie. My wishes for you are to have a minimum of 47 more years together. Happy Anniversary hugs to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Not really, I have more than I ever could use. It is hard to turn down a bargain. I have been collecting fabric and yarn over 40 years. There was a reason for my collection, it was needed in Mali. I also sent 2 questionable treadle sewing machines and lots of knitting needles and buttons. The missionaries that took the items said that the people there would have the treadles working in no time.
> 
> I have found the more I give away, the bigger my rewards are here. I cannot imagine what they might be when I get to heaven.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> wanted to share these with everyone.


LIKE


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and last but not the least.


Amen George!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Going to the baby shower for my twin grands tomorrow. I have mixed feelings as I totally abhor baby showers in general and my DILs mom gave me a laundry list of things SHE wanted from me for the shower. I already talked to my son and DIL and it's been decided that I will fill in what they need and not have been given.
> 
> There is not enough alcohol in the world that will make this a pleasurable experience for me. Wish me and my mouth luck tomorrow. Oh, did I mention that DIL has four sisters and God blessed me with all sons for a good reason?


But you have never went to a Gramma shower before. I know it is probably over so how was it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey 47 years today. Not big on celebrations. But its the big 47 years of marriage, and they said it wouldn't last. We fooled them.
> The only reason I remember it is because it is on the calender in front of me. The reason I didn't know is I never look at the calendar until I have to change the month.Did it on calender as Hubby told me too so we would remember. Hubby told me, he looked at the calender and told me. He didn't remember either. We usually have to get out married Certifcate . Yes I know the month just not the day. The reason I knew last year or was it the year before. Oldest child sent us a card. Too funny if you ask me. You would think one would remember,not me or hubby
> 
> Don't know about you but there have been bumps in the road,but got through the bumps. Love the poem Go old with me the best is yet to be.Can't remember the rest. Just know that God is with us and has bless us.
> ...


Blessings to many more anniversaries together Yarnie and DH.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary Yarnie
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4255867289088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent
> 
> We have a constant reminder of our anniversary because a sil made us a beautiful xstitch wedding sampler that hangs in our bedroom - but sometimes we just lose track of what today's date is


WCK that was a neat card. I would love to see a pic of your sampler. I did one for our 10th.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad Georgiegirl is with us. I got back last night about 9 pm. Missed all of you while I was gone. I will fill you in later still catching up. We did have a good time. It stormed for 2 1/2 days so gd and I didn't go far from the room for 2 days. Can you believe I didn't watch the news the whole time I was gone? I don't have a clue what's going on. Kinda nice being unaware. Talk to you later.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But you have never went to a Gramma shower before. I know it is probably over so how was it?


It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. She received many gifts. There were the obligatory silly games which I gracefully avoided. One funny story that came out is that two of her sisters decided to find a nursing pillow for her. One lives in California and the other here. They found one on eBay that was perfect and during the bidding another bidder kept upping the bid. Come to find out after the bidding was closed the two sisters found out they were bidding against each other. Lol! But I made my appearance, gave my gifts, and made sure I wasn't the first to leave. I did my MIL thing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Yarnie. I hope you had a good day. 47 years are a lifetime, yet the time goes fast, doesn't it? DH and I celebrated 49 years when we were in California visiting DD2. I am glad your daughter remembered too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Are these babies your first grands? If so, you will settle in to the baby shower as this one will be different as it is for your family. Just go with the mind set that you will enjoy & you will.
> 
> I don't attend baby showers nor wedding showers anymore as color me wrong, but showers are expensive to buy for & besides my children are grown & grands are not old enough to marry. So all of these people won't be around for wedding/baby showers to send gifts.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about how much people spend on showers these days. When I was going to a lot of them as a younger person, it wasn't so expensive. None of the young marrieds had much money to gift with. Today $50 is getting by cheaply for a wedding shower and $35 for baby showers. It is different for a family member, however. I like the prices for baby clothes (and sales) at Kohls. I also like to knit or crochet something.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I'm confused. I thought President Obama said Al Qaeda was on the run.
> 
> Seems to me its Americans running from embassies and consulates. Meanwhile 1000+ prisoners are running from the places from which they escaped in the Middle East and only approximately 100 have been re-captured.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When has he ever had control? except for the way he can change the subject, when caught in lies. But then you know its all phony . But then if one believes that you might want to meet me I am the Queen of England, and will title you as a Princess for about one million. :roll: :shock:


And I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know you are a wonderful lady, but Huck & Seattle love to "suck" some of us in then strike like a Rattlesnake!
> 
> I too felt sorry for Seattle then she really hit me hard with her nasty mouth & hateful ways! She will get you too just to be nasty as just waiting for it to happen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey 47 years today. Not big on celebrations. But its the big 47 years of marriage, and they said it wouldn't last. We fooled them.
> The only reason I remember it is because it is on the calender in front of me. The reason I didn't know is I never look at the calendar until I have to change the month.Did it on calender as Hubby told me too so we would remember. Hubby told me, he looked at the calender and told me. He didn't remember either. We usually have to get out married Certifcate . Yes I know the month just not the day. The reason I knew last year or was it the year before. Oldest child sent us a card. Too funny if you ask me. You would think one would remember,not me or hubby
> 
> Don't know about you but there have been bumps in the road,but got through the bumps. Love the poem Go old with me the best is yet to be.Can't remember the rest. Just know that God is with us and has bless us.
> ...


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad Georgiegirl is with us. I got back last night about 9 pm. Missed all of you while I was gone. I will fill you in later still catching up. We did have a good time. It stormed for 2 1/2 days so gd and I didn't go far from the room for 2 days. Can you believe I didn't watch the news the whole time I was gone? I don't have a clue what's going on. Kinda nice being unaware. Talk to you later.


Welcome home! No news for me either while away. Weren't you taking a nursing class together? It's nice to get away for a while, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. She received many gifts. There were the obligatory silly games which I gracefully avoided. One funny story that came out is that two of her sisters decided to find a nursing pillow for her. One lives in California and the other here. They found one on eBay that was perfect and during the bidding another bidder kept upping the bid. Come to find out after the bidding was closed the two sisters found out they were bidding against each other. Lol! But I made my appearance, gave my gifts, and made sure I wasn't the first to leave. I did my MIL thing.


Good job, Thumpbunny!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. She received many gifts. There were the obligatory silly games which I gracefully avoided. One funny story that came out is that two of her sisters decided to find a nursing pillow for her. One lives in California and the other here. They found one on eBay that was perfect and during the bidding another bidder kept upping the bid. Come to find out after the bidding was closed the two sisters found out they were bidding against each other. Lol! But I made my appearance, gave my gifts, and made sure I wasn't the first to leave. I did my MIL thing.


Good on you! You'll never regret attending the shower. At times we do something not because we dearly want to, but just because it's the right thing to do ..... & we usually feel better after we've done it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome home, CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad Georgiegirl is with us. I got back last night about 9 pm. Missed all of you while I was gone. I will fill you in later still catching up. We did have a good time. It stormed for 2 1/2 days so gd and I didn't go far from the room for 2 days. Can you believe I didn't watch the news the whole time I was gone? I don't have a clue what's going on. Kinda nice being unaware. Talk to you later.


Welcome back CB, we missed you but glad you had a good time despite the rain. Did you start gd on knitting a scarf for her daddy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. She received many gifts. There were the obligatory silly games which I gracefully avoided. One funny story that came out is that two of her sisters decided to find a nursing pillow for her. One lives in California and the other here. They found one on eBay that was perfect and during the bidding another bidder kept upping the bid. Come to find out after the bidding was closed the two sisters found out they were bidding against each other. Lol! But I made my appearance, gave my gifts, and made sure I wasn't the first to leave. I did my MIL thing.


Glad it went well and DIL would be happy to have you with her.

A few years ago my cousin's SIL and her hubby ended up bidding against each other on e-bay, became a family joke


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Snopes: This is what I thought all along, via face book


AMEN! I have been trying to tell everyone about snopes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Snopes: This is what I thought all along, via face book


I'd heard this about Snopes. You saw it on FB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Welcome home! No news for me either while away. Weren't you taking a nursing class together? It's nice to get away for a while, isn't it?


No Bonnie my dil was there for the managers class for the Renal Care she works for. They were there to learn about the changes for ocare. :roll: Yes it was very nice to get away, I needed a vacation. My dil didn't want to fly so she asked me and gd to go with her. We had a good time except for the storms. Gd and I got to roam around during the day then we came back for dil at 5. We ate at some good places. I had fried shrimp, blackened shrimp, grilled shrimp and Thai shrimp. lol One night we ate Italian . We were able to go to the New Orleans Gardens. Loved that so did gd. We got lost tooo many times with the gps. I could have done better with a map. If my boys and dh had know we were lost around Bourbon Street we would have been in trouble. Neither one of us can see at night. Thanks for the prayers everyone. I was in a daze the morning we left. I lost my diamond ring at home. I tried not to be upset because I knew it was still at home. My son looked for it that afternoon. He found it in the kids bath toys. I must have dropped it while I was getting ready. PTL I did some funny things but we won't go into that. :shock: :x ;-) :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back CB, we missed you but glad you had a good time despite the rain. Did you start gd on knitting a scarf for her daddy?


Thanks wck . I missed y'all and thought about you often. No we never got started on a scarf. Gd texted her friends when we weren't doing something. I hate that phone. lol I did get to work on her hat alittle.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm proud of you. I can empathize with you because I loathe those horrid games. For all social obligations we know that they will end and therein lies the reward.

The good part is still to come.



thumper5316 said:


> It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. She received many gifts. There were the obligatory silly games which I gracefully avoided. One funny story that came out is that two of her sisters decided to find a nursing pillow for her. One lives in California and the other here. They found one on eBay that was perfect and during the bidding another bidder kept upping the bid. Come to find out after the bidding was closed the two sisters found out they were bidding against each other. Lol! But I made my appearance, gave my gifts, and made sure I wasn't the first to leave. I did my MIL thing.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We've known all about this sham forever. Too bad so many put such trust in it. I am always educating someone.


joeysomma said:


> Snopes: This is what I thought all along, via face book


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :!: :!: :!: :!: (as galinipper would say)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Wasn't Judge Jeanine amazing last night. She is one bright lady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie my dil was there for the managers class for the Renal Care she works for. They were there to learn about the changes for ocare. :roll: Yes it was very nice to get away, I needed a vacation. My dil didn't want to fly so she asked me and gd to go with her. We had a good time except for the storms. Gd and I got to roam around during the day then we came back for dil at 5. We ate at some good places. I had fried shrimp, blackened shrimp, grilled shrimp and Thai shrimp. lol One night we ate Italian . We were able to go to the New Orleans Gardens. Loved that so did gd. We got lost tooo many times with the gps. I could have done better with a map. If my boys and dh had know we were lost around Bourbon Street we would have been in trouble. Neither one of us can see at night. Thanks for the prayers everyone. I was in a daze the morning we left. I lost my diamond ring at home. I tried not to be upset because I knew it was still at home. My son looked for it that afternoon. He found it in the kids bath toys. I must have dropped it while I was getting ready. PTL I did some funny things but we won't go into that. :shock: :x ;-) :-D


Sounds like you like shrimp!! So do I- could eat some now! We didn't get to the New Orleans Gardens - would like to see that. My daughter lived there for a short while, and we visited. Saw Bourbon St. during the day - tame then!

I'm glad you found your ring. That is so upsetting - at least you knew it was at home somewhere. I lost my keys once and found them at the very bottom of the toy box. I think my youngest (a toddler at the time)put them there, and I only found them by accident!

I understand the gps. I have one, and I tried it out coming home from my older daughter's. I knew the way, just wanted the "lady" to talk to me. When I got to the big highway that takes me back to my house, she told me to go south instead of north. Of course, I knew not to do it, but that would have been a BIG mistake - especially if I'd been in unfamiliar territory. So I don't trust that babe any more. Maps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary Yarnie
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4255867289088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent
> 
> We have a constant reminder of our anniversary because a sil made us a beautiful xstitch wedding sampler that hangs in our bedroom - but sometimes we just lose track of what today's date is


Oh that was so sweet thank you. We made it through it on to another year. Mc Donald fries were really good last night. :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind wishes, I really think it was nice of you. On to another year.

Also thank you for prayers for my Bunnie, what would we do with out prayers for love ones and our enemies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


Isn't she wonderful thoughts of others what a reward she is getting for that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad Georgiegirl is with us. I got back last night about 9 pm. Missed all of you while I was gone. I will fill you in later still catching up. We did have a good time. It stormed for 2 1/2 days so gd and I didn't go far from the room for 2 days. Can you believe I didn't watch the news the whole time I was gone? I don't have a clue what's going on. Kinda nice being unaware. Talk to you later.


Ah you had a good relaxing time and you made it home. Yeah, you were missed too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. She received many gifts. There were the obligatory silly games which I gracefully avoided. One funny story that came out is that two of her sisters decided to find a nursing pillow for her. One lives in California and the other here. They found one on eBay that was perfect and during the bidding another bidder kept upping the bid. Come to find out after the bidding was closed the two sisters found out they were bidding against each other. Lol! But I made my appearance, gave my gifts, and made sure I wasn't the first to leave. I did my MIL thing.


Ah you made it through, and now on to babys and the fun of being a grandma. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Snopes: This is what I thought all along, via face book


Isn't it funny none of us really did believe it know we know why. Sure the left will not believe it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

We missed you. Your food sounds wonderful. I have always wanted to have food from New Orleans. And you found your ring. Thank goodness! 

I hid my mother's engagement ring and some diamond earrings in the house 10 years ago. I have never been able to find them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it funny none of us really did believe it know we know why. Sure the left will not believe it.


I cannot believe that Snopes is not for real. Wow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie my dil was there for the managers class for the Renal Care she works for. They were there to learn about the changes for ocare. :roll: Yes it was very nice to get away, I needed a vacation. My dil didn't want to fly so she asked me and gd to go with her. We had a good time except for the storms. Gd and I got to roam around during the day then we came back for dil at 5. We ate at some good places. I had fried shrimp, blackened shrimp, grilled shrimp and Thai shrimp. lol One night we ate Italian . We were able to go to the New Orleans Gardens. Loved that so did gd. We got lost tooo many times with the gps. I could have done better with a map. If my boys and dh had know we were lost around Bourbon Street we would have been in trouble. Neither one of us can see at night. Thanks for the prayers everyone. I was in a daze the morning we left. I lost my diamond ring at home. I tried not to be upset because I knew it was still at home. My son looked for it that afternoon. He found it in the kids bath toys. I must have dropped it while I was getting ready. PTL I did some funny things but we won't go into that. :shock: :x ;-) :-D


Lets see shrimp and more shrimp one Itialian. Dancing in the streets rain and no knitting sorry you didn't have a very good time :roll: :lol: :lol: 
Ring found good now back to wearing bling at home. Did the plants do well? Bet Hubby did a good job. Did he water any fake flowers too? :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Wasn't Judge Jeanine amazing last night. She is one bright lady.


Yes watch it she really hit the nail on the head didn't she.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Anniversary, Yarnie. I hope you had a good day. 47 years are a lifetime, yet the time goes fast, doesn't it? DH and I celebrated 49 years when we were in California visiting DD2. I am glad your daughter remembered too.


Wow you are going to celebrate 50 years this year. That is really something to be proud of.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

well hope every one has a good and lovely day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow you are going to celebrate 50 years this year. That is really something to be proud of.


Yes, you should be so proud. Celebrate!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well hope every one has a good and lovely day.


Thank you, Yarnlady. You have a great day, too. I would like to relax (after I do the laundry!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> We missed you. Your food sounds wonderful. I have always wanted to have food from New Orleans. And you found your ring. Thank goodness!
> 
> I hid my mother's engagement ring and some diamond earrings in the house 10 years ago. I have never been able to find them.


Oh no Lukelucy. I know you must have been so upset. I lost 3 rings one time. My fil was a jeweler so he would make us girls up rings for Christmas. My mil would get mad and not let him give them to us. One time he slipped me a sapphire and diamond one he had made me up. It was cute when they came into my house he casually tossed it under the tree. It was so special to me. I kept my rings in the bathroom where I get ready. One day my mil came to visit and went to the bathroom and stole my rings. That was over 20 years ago and I just found out that she had given my rings to her nieces. My sil, her daughter told me about it just recently. I was not happy but knew it all along. She had also stolen my dh's RR watch. That was very sentimental too. The watch made it thru the accident. I hope you find your mother's things one day. Sorry about the sad story. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see shrimp and more shrimp one Itialian. Dancing in the streets rain and no knitting sorry you didn't have a very good time :roll: :lol: :lol:
> Ring found good now back to wearing bling at home. Did the plants do well? Bet Hubby did a good job. Did he water any fake flowers too? :roll: :XD: :XD:


Now I didn't say I didn't have a good time. I did but too much rain. I forgot to dance but we did get the silly giggles the first day while my dil was at her first class. I haven't laughed that hard in along time. Right after my dil and gd got off the elevator my suitcase got stuck and the doors closed before I got off. I had to have a man help me. That is when the laughing begun. My gd said she turned around to see me and all she could see was about 8 inches between the doors and me saying help me. It was at noon and the hotel was so crowded. lol That is what got started and the laughing went on for hours. I was thankful that it rained for 3 days at home. My sons did a good job watering all the flowers. It wasn't too bad a mess either at home. The were happy for me to take all my duties back. :roll: :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy anniversary Yarnie & wishing you & DH many more years together. You are one sweet lady & it is my pleasure to talk to you on KP. Sending hugs, sweet lady, Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome home CB, will read/talk more later as heading to church picnic with 2 loaves of zucchini pineapple bread. Hugs.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You're kidding of course?



Lukelucy said:


> I cannot believe that Snopes is not for real. Wow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no Lukelucy. I know you must have been so upset. I lost 3 rings one time. My fil was a jeweler so he would make us girls up rings for Christmas. My mil would get mad and not let him give them to us. One time he slipped me a sapphire and diamond one he had made me up. It was cute when they came into my house he casually tossed it under the tree. It was so special to me. I kept my rings in the bathroom where I get ready. One day my mil came to visit and went to the bathroom and stole my rings. That was over 20 years ago and I just found out that she had given my rings to her nieces. My sil, her daughter told me about it just recently. I was not happy but knew it all along. She had also stolen my dh's RR watch. That was very sentimental too. The watch made it thru the accident. I hope you find your mother's things one day. Sorry about the sad story. lol


Oh, no! That's awful.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like your MIL was a kleptomaniac. After one time I would have put all the family jewels, etc away when she visited. It is so unfair because usually jewelry has a story and therein lies its value. Did she do it to others or just you and DH?



Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no Lukelucy. I know you must have been so upset. I lost 3 rings one time. My fil was a jeweler so he would make us girls up rings for Christmas. My mil would get mad and not let him give them to us. One time he slipped me a sapphire and diamond one he had made me up. It was cute when they came into my house he casually tossed it under the tree. It was so special to me. I kept my rings in the bathroom where I get ready. One day my mil came to visit and went to the bathroom and stole my rings. That was over 20 years ago and I just found out that she had given my rings to her nieces. My sil, her daughter told me about it just recently. I was not happy but knew it all along. She had also stolen my dh's RR watch. That was very sentimental too. The watch made it thru the accident. I hope you find your mother's things one day. Sorry about the sad story. lol


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Your elevator experience with the suitcase reminded me of Betty Whites Off Their Rockers (Does anyone watch it? A Hoot) this week. One of the ladies in a train station had her suitcase come open revealing all her sexy stuff where two young girls were sitting. The look on their faces was priceless. Another one on that show had two of them dressed as nuns. They stopped a couple and told them the one had breast replacements and wanted an opinion if the surgery was good. I love that show. Only problem is that it doesn't have a regular time slot.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Now I didn't say I didn't have a good time. I did but too much rain. I forgot to dance but we did get the silly giggles the first day while my dil was at her first class. I haven't laughed that hard in along time. Right after my dil and gd got off the elevator my suitcase got stuck and the doors closed before I got off. I had to have a man help me. That is when the laughing begun. My gd said she turned around to see me and all she could see was about 8 inches between the doors and me saying help me. It was at noon and the hotel was so crowded. lol That is what got started and the laughing went on for hours. I was thankful that it rained for 3 days at home. My sons did a good job watering all the flowers. It wasn't too bad a mess either at home. The were happy for me to take all my duties back. :roll: :shock:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bet those loaves will be gone in no time. Can't wait to make it.


Janeway said:


> Welcome home CB, will read/talk more later as heading to church picnic with 2 loaves of zucchini pineapple bread. Hugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie my dil was there for the managers class for the Renal Care she works for. They were there to learn about the changes for ocare. :roll: Yes it was very nice to get away, I needed a vacation. My dil didn't want to fly so she asked me and gd to go with her. We had a good time except for the storms. Gd and I got to roam around during the day then we came back for dil at 5. We ate at some good places. I had fried shrimp, blackened shrimp, grilled shrimp and Thai shrimp. lol One night we ate Italian . We were able to go to the New Orleans Gardens. Loved that so did gd. We got lost tooo many times with the gps. I could have done better with a map. If my boys and dh had know we were lost around Bourbon Street we would have been in trouble. Neither one of us can see at night. Thanks for the prayers everyone. I was in a daze the morning we left. I lost my diamond ring at home. I tried not to be upset because I knew it was still at home. My son looked for it that afternoon. He found it in the kids bath toys. I must have dropped it while I was getting ready. PTL I did some funny things but we won't go into that. :shock: :x ;-) :-D


So glad that son found your ring. I guess you like shrimp  
Heard too many bad stories about gps so I don't really trust it

like your new avatar, is that in New Orleans?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> We missed you. Your food sounds wonderful. I have always wanted to have food from New Orleans. And you found your ring. Thank goodness!
> 
> I hid my mother's engagement ring and some diamond earrings in the house 10 years ago. I have never been able to find them.


Sorry about your ring and earrings - hope that someday soon you rediscover them in their too safe hiding place


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no Lukelucy. I know you must have been so upset. I lost 3 rings one time. My fil was a jeweler so he would make us girls up rings for Christmas. My mil would get mad and not let him give them to us. One time he slipped me a sapphire and diamond one he had made me up. It was cute when they came into my house he casually tossed it under the tree. It was so special to me. I kept my rings in the bathroom where I get ready. One day my mil came to visit and went to the bathroom and stole my rings. That was over 20 years ago and I just found out that she had given my rings to her nieces. My sil, her daughter told me about it just recently. I was not happy but knew it all along. She had also stolen my dh's RR watch. That was very sentimental too. The watch made it thru the accident. I hope you find your mother's things one day. Sorry about the sad story. lol


your mil must have been a very sick and angry person to hurt her family like that; must have been so painful for you and dh. Any chance of nieces returning them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Welcome home CB, will read/talk more later as heading to church picnic with 2 loaves of zucchini pineapple bread. Hugs.


have a good time at the picnic Jane; bet your bread disappears quickly


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Sounds like your MIL was a kleptomaniac. After one time I would have put all the family jewels, etc away when she visited. It is so unfair because usually jewelry has a story and therein lies its value. Did she do it to others or just you and DH?


No she did it to everyone. I stopped putting my jewelry there. She would sneak to the bathroom and then try to go upstairs . She can't do it anymore. My sil had her put away in a nursing home 3 hours from here. I know it wasn't my style of ring but it was sentimental because of my fil. The other ring was an opal my dh had given me. The other ring was an a birthday stone that she had given me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> your mil must have been a very sick and angry person to hurt her family like that; must have been so painful for you and dh. Any chance of nieces returning them?


She is a very sick and angry person. It is hard to believe how she had such a good son. Dh is nothing like her. It has been over 20 years since she gave my ring away. I wouldn't want to tell Ashley that she has my stolen ring. I don't know what she did with the other 2 rings. But she always give them away. I guess she thought like Robin Hood. lol My dh was very hurt knowing that she stole from her kids.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad that son found your ring. I guess you like shrimp
> Heard too many bad stories about gps so I don't really trust it
> 
> like your new avatar, is that in New Orleans?


Yes we found the water by accident. We saw some beautiful houses while we were lost too. :roll: :shock: :-D Are you looking forward to your trip to Alberta next month?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no Lukelucy. I know you must have been so upset. I lost 3 rings one time. My fil was a jeweler so he would make us girls up rings for Christmas. My mil would get mad and not let him give them to us. One time he slipped me a sapphire and diamond one he had made me up. It was cute when they came into my house he casually tossed it under the tree. It was so special to me. I kept my rings in the bathroom where I get ready. One day my mil came to visit and went to the bathroom and stole my rings. That was over 20 years ago and I just found out that she had given my rings to her nieces. My sil, her daughter told me about it just recently. I was not happy but knew it all along. She had also stolen my dh's RR watch. That was very sentimental too. The watch made it thru the accident. I hope you find your mother's things one day. Sorry about the sad story. lol


CB, I would be very upset if my mil stole my rings. That is terrible! I have looked high and low for mine. Gone, gone, gone. I don't know where they are. We also redid a great portion of the house. The whole main floor - which meant reorganizing the top floor. So everything was sifted through. Not a sign of them. I think they are really gone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we found the water by accident. We saw some beautiful houses while we were lost too. :roll: :shock: :-D Are you looking forward to your trip to Alberta next month?


No - this is one trip I've been dreading. A few months after my brother died 3 years ago, his lawyer told us he "made a mistake". That turned out to be a major understatement - it opened the legal door for someone who was angry and vengeful to challenge the handling of the estate and harass the rest of the family. The trip next month is the next step in his lawsuit and is all about lawyer meetings and legal proceedings.

For anyone who hasn't checked or updated their Wills recently -- * please do so!!* and ask questions about the rules for wills and estates in your state. You could save your family from a lot of stress and anxiety. Since this happened to us, I've heard so many horror stories from lawyers about how things go wrong


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - this is one trip I've been dreading. A few months after my brother died 3 years ago, his lawyer told us he "made a mistake". That turned out to be a major understatement - it opened the legal door for someone who was angry and vengeful to challenge the handling of the estate and harass the rest of the family. The trip next month is the next step in his lawsuit and is all about lawyer meetings and legal proceedings.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't checked or updated their Wills recently -- * please do so!!* and ask questions about the rules for wills and estates in your state. You could save your family from a lot of stress and anxiety. Since this happened to us, I've heard so many horror stories from lawyers about how things go wrong


We have just done all that legal stuff. I sure hope a Trust is totally binding as we have disinherited a person who is going to try to sue me after (if he goes first) my husband passes away. I am younger. I am hoping that it is all sewn and locked shut.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - this is one trip I've been dreading. A few months after my brother died 3 years ago, his lawyer told us he "made a mistake". That turned out to be a major understatement - it opened the legal door for someone who was angry and vengeful to challenge the handling of the estate and harass the rest of the family. The trip next month is the next step in his lawsuit and is all about lawyer meetings and legal proceedings.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't checked or updated their Wills recently -- * please do so!!* and ask questions about the rules for wills and estates in your state. You could save your family from a lot of stress and anxiety. Since this happened to us, I've heard so many horror stories from lawyers about how things go wrong


Oh I am so sorry. I thought you were going there just for a visit. Prayers for all things to work out. Hate all of that kind of mess. It all boils down to who lies the best in court. Oh poor you and your parents having to go thru all of that. Is there anyway you can settle out of court?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I would be very upset if my mil stole my rings. That is terrible! I have looked high and low for mine. Gone, gone, gone. I don't know where they are. We also redid a great portion of the house. The whole main floor - which meant reorganizing the top floor. So everything was sifted through. Not a sign of them. I think they are really gone.


Lukelucy you never know you may find them one day. When my bil died suddenly we were tearing up our kitchen floor . During all of the funeral and tending to my baby sister I lost my keys. It was 2 years later until I found them in my paint brushes. Maybe one day you will come across the jewelry since you did put them in a safe place. It drives me crazy to lost something. I can't sleep until I find it. I know you are sick over it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hello all.

In case you are interested in the true identity of Huckleberry and Ingried, check page 88 of the L.O.L.L. #3 thread today (Aug 18th).

*Damemary specifically addressed Huckleberry as Ingried. *

Who knew? :XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm working on a gathering things for a donation to the Salvation Army today. Will try to type up the crockpot Potatoes recipe and send to all that requested upon my return.

Welcome back CB - glad to hear you enjoyed NO. Very glad to hear your son located your bling! We've missed you and you would have missed that.

Yarnie - congrats on your Anniversary. Like you, I often forget ours. In fact, this year, I completely forget and didn't even say anything nor even get a card. I'm such a slacker in the date department. Yet, hubby remembered and we enjoyed our fav Italian Bistro and the owner remembered us with a complimentary dessert. How bad is it when the restaurant owner recognizes what I forgot ....

Again - many happy and healthy years is my wish to you and your DH.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> After my mother passed away, I got her wedding rings and another ring. I put them in a "good" place. My sibs got the rest 3 jewelry boxes full of costume jewelry. Then my sibs decided I needed to pay the estate the value of what I received. I could not find them. When they took me to court, my attorney told the judge I agreed to pay the estate the value if they did the same for what they received. The judge told them they would need to give me all three boxes to have appraised since I was the PR. They refused, as my attorney thought they would. (I that the appraisals might have cost the estate 3 to 4 times what the rings were worth). More than 2 years later I found them in the box of French perfume my husband had given me on our first Christmas. I thought of that place when I heard the song "My First Christmas Card" and my husband asked me if I still had it.
> 
> As for the wedding rings, I still have no idea of the value, but I will give them to one of my grandsons when the time comes.
> 
> ...


It is ok Joeysomma. That is what we are here for. Since my dh gave over power of attorney to my sil she has sold all of my mil's worldly good, but of course she got all the money and the jewels. My husband didn't want anything but his baseball cards but they had been sold. He hasn't a thing. But as I see it you reap what you sow. I would rather my treasures be in Heaven and I know you do too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> After my mother passed away, I got her wedding rings and another ring. I put them in a "good" place. My sibs got the rest 3 jewelry boxes full of costume jewelry. Then my sibs decided I needed to pay the estate the value of what I received. I could not find them. When they took me to court, my attorney told the judge I agreed to pay the estate the value if they did the same for what they received. The judge told them they would need to give me all three boxes to have appraised since I was the PR. They refused, as my attorney thought they would. (I that the appraisals might have cost the estate 3 to 4 times what the rings were worth). More than 2 years later I found them in the box of French perfume my husband had given me on our first Christmas. I thought of that place when I heard the song "My First Christmas Card" and my husband asked me if I still had it.
> 
> As for the wedding rings, I still have no idea of the value, but I will give them to one of my grandsons when the time comes.
> 
> ...


Makes me glad I'm an only child. But, I will have my troubles coming up when my husband dies (if he goes first). His son is going to try to sue for it all. He has already threatened a suit against me (for something else - unfounded of course). So, he will do it again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I am so sorry. I thought you were going there just for a visit. Prayers for all things to work out. Hate all of that kind of mess. It all boils down to who lies the best in court. Oh poor you and your parents having to go thru all of that. Is there anyway you can settle out of court?


We tried that, but there is just to much hate and anger in his heart. Just reading the details would make for a very bad comedy if not for all the pain, stress and cost involved. My brother's death was the worst thing that ever happened to my parents and this has just made it so ugly on top of the grief.

Thanks so much for your prayers


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We tried that, but there is just to much hate and anger in his heart. Just reading the details would make for a very bad comedy if not for all the pain, stress and cost involved. My brother's death was the worst thing that ever happened to my parents and this has just made it so ugly on top of the grief.
> 
> Thanks so much for your prayers


CB,

Family matters can be so, so sad. At least you have your family. Consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> After my mother passed away, I got her wedding rings and another ring. I put them in a "good" place. My sibs got the rest 3 jewelry boxes full of costume jewelry. Then my sibs decided I needed to pay the estate the value of what I received. I could not find them. When they took me to court, my attorney told the judge I agreed to pay the estate the value if they did the same for what they received. The judge told them they would need to give me all three boxes to have appraised since I was the PR. They refused, as my attorney thought they would. (I that the appraisals might have cost the estate 3 to 4 times what the rings were worth). More than 2 years later I found them in the box of French perfume my husband had given me on our first Christmas. I thought of that place when I heard the song "My First Christmas Card" and my husband asked me if I still had it.
> 
> As for the wedding rings, I still have no idea of the value, but I will give them to one of my grandsons when the time comes.
> 
> ...


We're lucky to be able to vent amongst friends. That's very special that one of your grandson's will have his great grandma's rings. Seems that a family death can bring out the best and/or worst in people. Did you and your sibs ever reconcile?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Fantastic - leave it to the Japanese engineers to make use of underground space!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We are all "friends" here. This is a place to vent. I am here to listen and try to help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is ok Joeysomma. That is what we are here for. Since my dh gave over power of attorney to my sil she has sold all of my mil's worldly good, but of course she got all the money and the jewels. My husband didn't want anything but his baseball cards but they had been sold. He hasn't a thing. But as I see it you reap what you sow. I would rather my treasures be in Heaven and I know you do too.


That's so true CB; in the end the material things don't matter. But after the hurtful things his mother did to him, it must have hurt that much more that his sister would do the same - those cards probably would have brought back good memories for him


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fantastic - leave it to the Japanese engineers to make use of underground space!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> is that ever neat; we need something like that for cars


Shows how advanced other countries are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fantastic - leave it to the Japanese engineers to make use of underground space!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> have a good time at the picnic Jane; bet your bread disappears quickly


Yes, I brought home an empty container! We had 4 long tables of food that also disappeared quickly. There were 4 rows of people.

After we ate some played in the 3 legged race, then we had as guests a "blind" softball team who played an interesting game with goggles that would beep when the ball had been pitched! Interesting! It was cool under the shade trees with a cool breeze where I stayed!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We have just done all that legal stuff. I sure hope a Trust is totally binding as we have disinherited a person who is going to try to sue me after (if he goes first) my husband passes away. I am younger. I am hoping that it is all sewn and locked shut.


People are so greedy about money & property/personal things as I have one sister who did horrible things to me as I've tried to forget but it still rubs me wrong. I feel as if I have have forgiven but not forgotten what she did to me. Such a shame!

We have a trust so my siblings cannot take away the items that were given to me by parents as that one sister would in a NY second!

Must check on those stocks tomorrow as think they should know something by now, but noticed the stocks had dropped in price, but don't plan on selling any until I know the value is t its best. I'm sure there will be inheritance tax then the profit tax, etc., so will know soon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I have known about Snopes for a long time is why I never use them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I brought home an empty container! We had 4 long tables of food that also disappeared quickly. There were 4 rows of people.
> 
> After we ate some played in the 3 legged race, then we had as guests a "blind" softball team who played an interesting game with goggles that would beep when the ball had been pitched! Interesting! It was cool under the shade trees with a cool breeze where I stayed!


Sounds like a good day. I saw your beautiful ring . Your Dh is a very special blessing! That is so sweet he saved the money to buy you something so special.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh to all of you who have family's and went through so much with them. I so understand more than you will know. I went through it with my mom and am now going through it with my Dad. At least no law suits yet,but that could be on the horzion. Life is so twisted sometimes.

But my happy news. My youngest son is getting married, it is his second one, and believe me I am glad the first one is pass. The only good thing from it was two grandchildren. He and his sweet heart are getting married over look the mountains in Colo. Just bawl my eyes out today when he called and told me. The women he is marrying is the most loveing kind person I could every want for him. She lost her mom last year to cancer, and the way she went through it with her mom such love and kindness. Even son cried when her mom died. Both have such soft hearts. God Bless them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello all.
> 
> In case you are interested in the true identity of Huckleberry and Ingried, check page 88 of the L.O.L.L. #3 thread today (Aug 18th).
> 
> ...


The truth always comes out in time. One lie and then another and another until no one remembers what was said and become confused.

I always say if you change your ID it doesn't change your personality. They always go back into who they are in one way or another. Funny how that works isn't it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> People are so greedy about money & property/personal things as I have one sister who did horrible things to me as I've tried to forget but it still rubs me wrong. I feel as if I have have forgiven but not forgotten what she did to me. Such a shame!
> 
> We have a trust so my siblings cannot take away the items that were given to me by parents as that one sister would in a NY second!
> 
> Must check on those stocks tomorrow as think they should know something by now, but noticed the stocks had dropped in price, but don't plan on selling any until I know the value is t its best. I'm sure there will be inheritance tax then the profit tax, etc., so will know soon.


I haven't talked to my brother in years. He, his wife, and kids treated my mom deplorably. Of course they called me immediately after she died wondering when the could have their money.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello all.
> 
> In case you are interested in the true identity of Huckleberry and Ingried, check page 88 of the L.O.L.L. #3 thread today (Aug 18th).
> 
> ...


I thought she was Ingried as she is sometimes very hateful as Ingrid was--two peas in a pod!

I'm glad Freedom was kicked off KP as she was dangerous to LTL. Just jealous of her bi put sometimes it is that type of person who will kill! Glad she is gone.

Thank you KPG for being the wonderful person you are--here is a picture for you dear lady.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I haven't talked to my brother in years. He, his wife, and kids treated my mom deplorably. Of course they called me immediately after she died wondering when the could have their money.


Tragic, when families treat each other so bad after a parent dies. My siblings do not know dad gave me those stocks years ago as he said it was because I was not greedy was why he was giving them to me. I forgot about them for years, but will either use some of them or pass them on to girls or grands with a note saying where they came from.

I have not spoken to my sister over 10 years, but she does not contact me either. So sad.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We tried that, but there is just to much hate and anger in his heart. Just reading the details would make for a very bad comedy if not for all the pain, stress and cost involved. My brother's death was the worst thing that ever happened to my parents and this has just made it so ugly on top of the grief.
> 
> Thanks so much for your prayers


So sorry WCK as that is difficult to go through mu ch your brothers death. Hugs & prayers to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry for my long rant.


Joey - I was disheartened to read your story. When family cannot love one another and argue and sue over money, something isn't right. I hope all is past and you get along with those family members today. I'm not expressing disappointment in you, but concern and wondered what the heck is wrong with those to enter into legal arguments with you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> After we ate some played in the 3 legged race, then we had as guests a "blind" softball team who played an interesting game with goggles that would beep when the ball had been pitched! Interesting!


That does sound interesting. I bought some zucs yesterday at a farm stand so I can try your bread recipe. I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh to all of you who have family's and went through so much with them. I so understand more than you will know. I went through it with my mom and am now going through it with my Dad. At least no law suits yet,but that could be on the horzion. Life is so twisted sometimes.
> 
> But my happy news. My youngest son is getting married, it is his second one, and believe me I am glad the first one is pass. The only good thing from it was two grandchildren. He and his sweet heart are getting married over look the mountains in Colo. Just bawl my eyes out today when he called and told me. The women he is marrying is the most loveing kind person I could every want for him. She lost her mom last year to cancer, and the way she went through it with her mom such love and kindness. Even son cried when her mom died. Both have such soft hearts. God Bless them.


Congrats on the wedding Yarnie as so glad for your son to have found a sweet lady.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Both have such soft hearts. God Bless them.


Bet they get that from you! I'm happy for you Yarnie. We always want to see our kids happy and healthy.

I'm still praying for resolution for your Dad.

Everyone should have a Revocable Trust, a Will, a Health Care Proxy for each family member, a durable Power of Attorney and possibly a Medicaid Trust and Long-Term Care plan in today's world particularly if you own at least one piece of real estate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I thought she was Ingried as she is sometimes very hateful as Ingrid was--two peas in a pod!
> 
> I'm glad Freedom was kicked off KP as she was dangerous to LTL. Just jealous of her bi put sometimes it is that type of person who will kill! Glad she is gone.
> 
> Thank you KPG for being the wonderful person you are--here is a picture for you dear lady.


Oh, thanks! Geez, how did you know ....... just kidding! :-D Ditto to you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The truth always comes out in time. One lie and then another and another until no one remembers what was said and become confused.
> 
> I always say if you change your ID it doesn't change your personality. They always go back into who they are in one way or another. Funny how that works isn't it.


Yes, very true Yarnie as we knew some of those people were back on KP under a new name. Susan2000 was gone for a long time so still think she is also Ingried as her DH is or was ill so he may have passed away.

Such a web of lies those lefties spin!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Tragic, when families treat each other so bad after a parent dies. My siblings do not know dad gave me those stocks years ago as he said it was because I was not greedy was why he was giving them to me. I forgot about them for years, but will either use some of them or pass them on to girls or grands with a note saying where they came from.
> 
> I have not spoken to my sister over 10 years, but she does not contact me either. So sad.


I am so disappointed to hear about so many families in strife particularly over money. The breakdown of the family is the most predominate reason for the fall of America and its greatness in my opinion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Luke, & Joey so sorry about your tragic things in your life as could not read everything as Ipad is messing up & computer won't connect to the Internet & SIL is helping his brother & wife move into their new house so he is busy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> People are so greedy about money & property/personal things as I have one sister who did horrible things to me as I've tried to forget but it still rubs me wrong. I feel as if I have have forgiven but not forgotten what she did to me. Such a shame!
> 
> We have a trust so my siblings cannot take away the items that were given to me by parents as that one sister would in a NY second!
> 
> Must check on those stocks tomorrow as think they should know something by now, but noticed the stocks had dropped in price, but don't plan on selling any until I know the value is t its best. I'm sure there will be inheritance tax then the profit tax, etc., so will know soon.


I guess there are greedy people in every family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am so disappointed to hear about so many families in strife particularly over money. The breakdown of the family is the most predominate reason for the fall of America and its greatness in my opinion.


You are so right!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh to all of you who have family's and went through so much with them. I so understand more than you will know. I went through it with my mom and am now going through it with my Dad. At least no law suits yet,but that could be on the horzion. Life is so twisted sometimes.
> 
> But my happy news. My youngest son is getting married, it is his second one, and believe me I am glad the first one is pass. The only good thing from it was two grandchildren. He and his sweet heart are getting married over look the mountains in Colo. Just bawl my eyes out today when he called and told me. The women he is marrying is the most loveing kind person I could every want for him. She lost her mom last year to cancer, and the way she went through it with her mom such love and kindness. Even son cried when her mom died. Both have such soft hearts. God Bless them.


You are so lucky. That is great.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bet they get that from you! I'm happy for you Yarnie. We always want to see our kids happy and healthy.
> 
> I'm still praying for resolution for your Dad.
> 
> Everyone should have a Revocable Trust, a Will, a Health Care Proxy for each family member, a durable Power of Attorney and possibly a Medicaid Trust and Long-Term Care plan in today's world particularly if you own at least one piece of real estate.


Funny you should mention that as i had mom's power of attorney ect. My brother couldn't be bother with it and only left me to take charge. But he also didn't help had to get an attorney, as My mom's boyfriend had her mail tranfered to his house and was cashing both her pension and SS checks as mom must have allowed him to do it before she got sick. The sad thing is this man had more money than one needed in a life time.. The Attorney I had twice changed it back, but it happen again. He finial told the post office if they did it again, they would be held accountable as help him do it. This man also was going into my mom's house and helping himself to what every he wanted, my brother wanted nothing to do with it. The will oh You don't want to know about that. After my mom was going for a couple of years. He called me her boyfriend, and ask to come and see me. He was a sad and beaten down man, and yes I forgave him, and allowed him to spend the night at my house. Before he left he told me how loney he was and how much he miss her. It was very sad, the following week he had a massive heart attack and died. I am glad I found peace and forgave him. Will always remember what he did, but kept asking Jesus for his love to help me love this man as Jesus wanted me too, and he Jesus showed me how too.
Now I am in it again with my Dad and stepmother, and Dad's adopted daughter. Agin it is money, and power struggle. Again my brother doesn't want to deal with it. I am put in the middle and am to blame no matter what I do. But Dad comes first, and God is right here beside me so I will get through this. But it still hurts and I still cry. Life is not suppose to be a rose garden, just a sojourner passing through am I.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess there are greedy people in every family.


Thankfully I can state there are none in mine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thankfully I can state there are none in mine.


You are so lucky!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have not reconciled with my sibs yet. But that is old news.
> 
> This weekend I picked up youngest sons 2 kids, and took them to my daughters and her 3. Celebrated 3 birthdays, Son was 35 on 4th, grandson 4 on the 12th, another grandson 12 on the 22nd. Son lost his job on Thursday so he was able to spend more time with us. Very busy weekend and I am happy but tired.
> 
> ...


Of course we will lift her up in prayers. Just did and will again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not reconciled with my sibs yet. But that is old news.
> 
> This weekend I picked up youngest sons 2 kids, and took them to my daughters and her 3. Celebrated 3 birthdays, Son was 35 on 4th, grandson 4 on the 12th, another grandson 12 on the 22nd. Son lost his job on Thursday so he was able to spend more time with us. Very busy weekend and I am happy but tired.
> 
> ...


I will pray for her. Keep us posted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You are so lucky!


I feel for you LL after I read what you anticipate happening in your family.

I'm not naive, but just cannot get why families fight and legally wrangle over money.

My siblings are my best friends and no one, rich or poor, fights over money. We live and love equally, fairly and together.

I recognize a Christian up-bring by both a sole married father and mother who raised us properly had a lot to do with it if not everything to do with it!

We are all (my family) entirely grateful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I feel for you LL after I read what you anticipate happening in your family.
> 
> I'm not naive, but just cannot get why families fight and legally wrangle over money.
> 
> My siblings are my best friends and no one, rich or poor, fights over money. We live and love equally, fairly and together.


It's two people in my husband's family. His brothe was here last week. He told me to my face that when I die, he is moving in. He added , "Then I can play tennis" ( with my husband). I had a talk with my husband, and he is going to have a talk with his btother. I will not tolerate this again. I feel as if he is bringing death to this house. He is a bum.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I volunteer CB to jump out of the wedding cake, fully clothed and blinged of course. I'll be the wedding photog and will stay incognito and out of sight behind potted plants and pillars and pedestals to not get into any family photo ops.

You should consider RU for her excellent catering menu.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I volunteer CB to jump out of the wedding cake, fully clothed and blinged of course. I'll be the wedding photog and will stay incognito and out of sight behind potted plants and pillars and pedestals to not get into any family photo ops.
> 
> You should consider RU for her excellent catering.


I will help.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It's two people in my husband's family. His brothe was here last week. He told me to my face that when I die, he is moving in. He added , "Then I can play tennis" ( with my husband). I had a talk with my husband, and he is going to have a talk with his btother. I will not tolerate this again. I feel as if he is bringing death to this house. He is a bum.


OMG - again, I'm speechless. I would not tolerate him in your home again until this is talked out and apology to you given and a change in his attitude. Meet outside of your home and good luck.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - again, I'm speechless. I would not tolerate him in your home again until this is talked out and apology to you given and a change in his attitude. Meet outside of your home and good luck.


I will not get an apology. My husband is going to tell him that it is never going to happen and do not say it again. If he does it after that I will raise cain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh to all of you who have family's and went through so much with them. I so understand more than you will know. I went through it with my mom and am now going through it with my Dad. At least no law suits yet,but that could be on the horzion. Life is so twisted sometimes.
> 
> But my happy news. My youngest son is getting married, it is his second one, and believe me I am glad the first one is pass. The only good thing from it was two grandchildren. He and his sweet heart are getting married over look the mountains in Colo. Just bawl my eyes out today when he called and told me. The women he is marrying is the most loveing kind person I could every want for him. She lost her mom last year to cancer, and the way she went through it with her mom such love and kindness. Even son cried when her mom died. Both have such soft hearts. God Bless them.


That is great news Yarnie. Yeah for getting a great daughter in law. When is the big day? Yes God Bless them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I haven't talked to my brother in years. He, his wife, and kids treated my mom deplorably. Of course they called me immediately after she died wondering when the could have their money.


That is so sad but I know that is the way it is. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not reconciled with my sibs yet. But that is old news.
> 
> This weekend I picked up youngest sons 2 kids, and took them to my daughters and her 3. Celebrated 3 birthdays, Son was 35 on 4th, grandson 4 on the 12th, another grandson 12 on the 22nd. Son lost his job on Thursday so he was able to spend more time with us. Very busy weekend and I am happy but tired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I volunteer CB to jump out of the wedding cake, fully clothed and blinged of course. I'll be the wedding photog and will stay incognito and out of sight behind potted plants and pillars and pedestals to not get into any family photo ops.
> 
> You should consider RU for her excellent catering menu.


Why do I have to jump out of the cake. I already danced down New Orleans streets at night. Oh ok I will but it won't be pretty. I can only dance with the grands. I hear Bonnie can dance she can jump out of the groom's cake but it will have to have ice cream in between the layers. Yarnie can we have palm trees and ferns? I am in the mood after the trip and the gardens for tropicals. We can take them in the bus to Colo. Pretty please can we? :XD: I vote Lukelucy and Ruk for the catering menu.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB - you're our best mover and shaker. You may dance anywhere and between any cake layers as long as you wear appropriate attire and your New Orleans beads. (they go with everything)

Excellent suggestion for tropicals and for LL and RU for menus and catering. I concur.

Now, who will plan the musicians and decor, vows, service, toasts, gift log, get away car, video, etc. - Joey? Thumper? WCK, KC? Gali? Solo? (do you sing?)  

Janeway must be in charge of fashion and bling for all.

All hands on deck - this is gonna be a big deal!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh to all of you who have family's and went through so much with them. I so understand more than you will know. I went through it with my mom and am now going through it with my Dad. At least no law suits yet,but that could be on the horzion. Life is so twisted sometimes.
> 
> But my happy news. My youngest son is getting married, it is his second one, and believe me I am glad the first one is pass. The only good thing from it was two grandchildren. He and his sweet heart are getting married over look the mountains in Colo. Just bawl my eyes out today when he called and told me. The women he is marrying is the most loveing kind person I could every want for him. She lost her mom last year to cancer, and the way she went through it with her mom such love and kindness. Even son cried when her mom died. Both have such soft hearts. God Bless them.


Sorry about the problems with your Dad; prayers that it all works out ok. Congrats on the good news for your son and soon to be dil. I can say from experience that sometimes it takes a second try to get it right - my hubby is number 2 for me


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> So sorry WCK as that is difficult to go through mu ch your brothers death. Hugs & prayers to you.


thanks Jane, that was very thoughtful


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - this is one trip I've been dreading. A few months after my brother died 3 years ago, his lawyer told us he "made a mistake". That turned out to be a major understatement - it opened the legal door for someone who was angry and vengeful to challenge the handling of the estate and harass the rest of the family. The trip next month is the next step in his lawsuit and is all about lawyer meetings and legal proceedings.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't checked or updated their Wills recently -- * please do so!!* and ask questions about the rules for wills and estates in your state. You could save your family from a lot of stress and anxiety. Since this happened to us, I've heard so many horror stories from lawyers about how things go wrong


I would be dreading it, too. We've been very lucky. My sister and I had no problems. It would break my heart to have bad feelings between us. I hope it all goes well, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello all.
> 
> In case you are interested in the true identity of Huckleberry and Ingried, check page 88 of the L.O.L.L. #3 thread today (Aug 18th).
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh. I should have known when she told me she could pilot a plane.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Funny you should mention that as i had mom's power of attorney ect. My brother couldn't be bother with it and only left me to take charge. But he also didn't help had to get an attorney, as My mom's boyfriend had her mail tranfered to his house and was cashing both her pension and SS checks as mom must have allowed him to do it before she got sick. The sad thing is this man had more money than one needed in a life time.. The Attorney I had twice changed it back, but it happen again. He finial told the post office if they did it again, they would be held accountable as help him do it. This man also was going into my mom's house and helping himself to what every he wanted, my brother wanted nothing to do with it. The will oh You don't want to know about that. After my mom was going for a couple of years. He called me her boyfriend, and ask to come and see me. He was a sad and beaten down man, and yes I forgave him, and allowed him to spend the night at my house. Before he left he told me how loney he was and how much he miss her. It was very sad, the following week he had a massive heart attack and died. I am glad I found peace and forgave him. Will always remember what he did, but kept asking Jesus for his love to help me love this man as Jesus wanted me too, and he Jesus showed me how too.
> Now I am in it again with my Dad and stepmother, and Dad's adopted daughter. Agin it is money, and power struggle. Again my brother doesn't want to deal with it. I am put in the middle and am to blame no matter what I do. But Dad comes first, and God is right here beside me so I will get through this. But it still hurts and I still cry. Life is not suppose to be a rose garden, just a sojourner passing through am I.


You're right - it's hard and it hurts terribly, but with God's help we get through it. I'm glad you were able to forgive and find peace and I pray you get that for your Dad too. With prayer, I've been able to get past the hate, but sad to say, I haven't got to forgiveness yet (but will keep working at it)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello all.
> 
> In case you are interested in the true identity of Huckleberry and Ingried, check page 88 of the L.O.L.L. #3 thread today (Aug 18th).
> 
> ...


If I were Damemary, I'd hide - FAST!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thankfully I can state there are none in mine.


That truly something to be grateful for, your family is blessed


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have not reconciled with my sibs yet. But that is old news.
> 
> This weekend I picked up youngest sons 2 kids, and took them to my daughters and her 3. Celebrated 3 birthdays, Son was 35 on 4th, grandson 4 on the 12th, another grandson 12 on the 22nd. Son lost his job on Thursday so he was able to spend more time with us. Very busy weekend and I am happy but tired.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your dil's good health and a job for your son


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fantastic - leave it to the Japanese engineers to make use of underground space!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are all "friends" here. This is a place to vent. I am here to listen and try to help.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fantastic - leave it to the Japanese engineers to make use of underground space!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so true CB; in the end the material things don't matter. But after the hurtful things his mother did to him, it must have hurt that much more that his sister would do the same - those cards probably would have brought back good memories for him


My DH didn't get much either. We live far away, went for funerals, visited every summer and hosted family reunions when we were there. But when it was time to divvy it all up, they forgot him. He never said a word until once when we visited. He just barely mentioned it. They felt bad. Still - it hurts your feelings. Makes me mad, but I need to get over getting mad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB - you're our best mover and shaker. You may dance anywhere and between any cake layers as long as you wear appropriate attire and your New Orleans beads. (they go with everything)
> 
> Excellent suggestion for tropicals and for LL and RU for menus and catering. I concur.
> 
> ...


No singing for me - I would scare all the guests away, but can do any other


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I brought home an empty container! We had 4 long tables of food that also disappeared quickly. There were 4 rows of people.
> 
> After we ate some played in the 3 legged race, then we had as guests a "blind" softball team who played an interesting game with goggles that would beep when the ball had been pitched! Interesting! It was cool under the shade trees with a cool breeze where I stayed!


Sounds like fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like a good day. I saw your beautiful ring . Your Dh is a very special blessing! That is so sweet he saved the money to buy you something so special.


Where did everyone see this beautiful ring of Jane's? I love rings and would love to see it. ????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh to all of you who have family's and went through so much with them. I so understand more than you will know. I went through it with my mom and am now going through it with my Dad. At least no law suits yet,but that could be on the horzion. Life is so twisted sometimes.
> 
> But my happy news. My youngest son is getting married, it is his second one, and believe me I am glad the first one is pass. The only good thing from it was two grandchildren. He and his sweet heart are getting married over look the mountains in Colo. Just bawl my eyes out today when he called and told me. The women he is marrying is the most loveing kind person I could every want for him. She lost her mom last year to cancer, and the way she went through it with her mom such love and kindness. Even son cried when her mom died. Both have such soft hearts. God Bless them.


Yarnie, I'm so happy for all of you. We went through it with one of our daughters - sweetest kindest person. Broke our hearts - and then - she met someone wonderful at church. A gift from God. They're the ones with six children - his two, her two, and their two. Now they are all their six! A houseful!

All my best wishes to your son and his sweetheart - and you, as always.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I haven't talked to my brother in years. He, his wife, and kids treated my mom deplorably. Of course they called me immediately after she died wondering when the could have their money.


 Sad - and their loss.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I thought she was Ingried as she is sometimes very hateful as Ingrid was--two peas in a pod!
> 
> I'm glad Freedom was kicked off KP as she was dangerous to LTL. Just jealous of her bi put sometimes it is that type of person who will kill! Glad she is gone.
> 
> Thank you KPG for being the wonderful person you are--here is a picture for you dear lady.


               

We're ALL smiling!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

A little humor this evening: we will NOT bake a cake like the one in this story for Yarnie's wedding cake for her son. 



THE BAPTIST WHITE LIE CAKE

Have you ever told a white lie?

Alice Grayson was to bake a cake for the Baptist Church Ladies' Group, but forgot to do it until the last minute.

She remembered it the morning of the bake sale and, after rummaging through cabinets, found an angel food cake mix & quickly made it while drying her hair, dressing, and helping her son pack for scout camp.

When she took the cake from the oven, the center had dropped flat, and the cake was horribly disfigured! She exclaimed, "Oh dear, there is not time to bake another cake!"

So, being inventive, she looked around the house for something to build up the center of the cake. She found it in the bathroom - a roll of toilet paper! She plunked it in and then covered it with icing. Not only did the finished product look beautiful, it looked perfect!

And, before she left the house to drop the cake by the church and headed for work, Alice woke her daughter, Amanda, and gave her some money with specific instructions to be at the bake sale the moment it opened at 9:30 and to buy the cake and bring it home.

When the daughter arrived at the sale, however, she found that the attractive, perfect cake had already been sold!

Amanda grabbed her cell phone and called her mom.

Alice was horrified - she was beside herself! Everyone would know! What would they think? She would be ostracized, talked about, ridiculed!

All night, Alice lay awake in bed thinking about people pointing fingers at her and talking about her behind her back.

The next day, Alice promised herself she would try not to think about the cake and would attend the fancy luncheon/bridal shower at the home of a fellow church member and try to have a good time.

She did not really want to attend because the hostess was a snob, who more than once had looked down her nose at the fact that Alice was a single parent and not from one the founding families of the area. But, having already RSVP'd, she couldnt think of a believable excuse to stay home.

The meal was elegant, the company was definitely upper-crust Old South, and, to Alice's horror, the cake in question was presented for dessert!

Alice felt the blood drain from her body when she saw the cake! She started out of her chair to tell the hostess all about it, but before she could get to her feet, the Mayor's wife commented, "What a beautiful cake!"

Alice, still stunned, sat back in her chair when she heard the hostess (a prominent church member) say,

"Thank you! I baked it myself."

Alice smiled and thought to herself,

"God is good."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Funny you should mention that as i had mom's power of attorney ect. My brother couldn't be bother with it and only left me to take charge. But he also didn't help had to get an attorney, as My mom's boyfriend had her mail tranfered to his house and was cashing both her pension and SS checks as mom must have allowed him to do it before she got sick. The sad thing is this man had more money than one needed in a life time.. The Attorney I had twice changed it back, but it happen again. He finial told the post office if they did it again, they would be held accountable as help him do it. This man also was going into my mom's house and helping himself to what every he wanted, my brother wanted nothing to do with it. The will oh You don't want to know about that. After my mom was going for a couple of years. He called me her boyfriend, and ask to come and see me. He was a sad and beaten down man, and yes I forgave him, and allowed him to spend the night at my house. Before he left he told me how loney he was and how much he miss her. It was very sad, the following week he had a massive heart attack and died. I am glad I found peace and forgave him. Will always remember what he did, but kept asking Jesus for his love to help me love this man as Jesus wanted me too, and he Jesus showed me how too.
> Now I am in it again with my Dad and stepmother, and Dad's adopted daughter. Agin it is money, and power struggle. Again my brother doesn't want to deal with it. I am put in the middle and am to blame no matter what I do. But Dad comes first, and God is right here beside me so I will get through this. But it still hurts and I still cry. Life is not suppose to be a rose garden, just a sojourner passing through am I.


Yarnie, you are so kind and strong.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course we will lift her up in prayers. Just did and will again.


Also praying for her, Joeysomma.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> If I were Damemary, I'd hide - FAST!


Oh, dame did the exact opposite. She bragged that she deliberately called Huckleberry Ingried to get a rise out of me. She thinks we are all fools yet she only exposed another of the Libs attempted cover-up of lies.

How very glib and boring they all are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > I have not reconciled with my sibs yet. But that is old news.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> thanks Jane, that was very thoughtful


I feel the same way WCK. I can't imagine losing a child or a sibling. I hope things get better.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That truly something to be grateful for, your family is blessed


I agree. I'm praying for you as well for your situation and lawsuit.

What is wrong with people. There is enough hardship in life without attacking your own family. Prayers that the truth and resolution will prevail and quickly to your favor WCK.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KPG, that was too cute as this is what she gets for lying--there is a god!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Where did everyone see this beautiful ring of Jane's? I love rings and would love to see it. ????


The pic is posted in the Smoking thread.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Amen.
> 
> Thank you, CB.


Yes, CB thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, dame did the exact opposite. She bragged that she did deliberately called Huckleberry Ingried to get a rise out of me. She thinks we are all fools yet it exposed another of the Libs attempted cover-up of lies.
> 
> How very glib and boring they all are.


Toxic!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The pic is posted in the Smoking thread.


Here it is again:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The pic is posted in the Smoking thread.


'Thank you! I shall search immediately!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here it is again:


It didn't show, jane. I'll check on Smoking. Thanks for trying!

Oh! There it is! It IS a beautiful ring! Thank you so much for going to all that trouble. I know you love wearing that! Just gorgeous!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. Sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night talk tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel the same way WCK. I can't imagine losing a child or a sibling. I hope things get better.


Thanks Bonnie. We're having the problem with my brother's adopted step-son who has had many problems over the years. On the plus side, my 2 other brothers, sil's and other extended family have become stronger and are doing the best we can to protect my parents


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie. We're having the problem with my brother's adopted step-son who has had many problems over the years. On the plus side, my 2 other brothers, sil's and other extended family have become stronger and are doing the best we can to protect my parents


I'm so glad you have family to help you and together you can help your parents. Some things just can't be anticipated - and what a shock that would be - meaning the step-son's behavior.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I would keep him as far from your home as possible. And I hope your husband would support you. Surely he sees his brother for what he is. Agree he is bringing bad Karma to your home. And you can only imagine what he may be involved in. Or who?

Prayers and blessings. You deserve better.


Lukelucy said:


> It's two people in my husband's family. His brothe was here last week. He told me to my face that when I die, he is moving in. He added , "Then I can play tennis" ( with my husband). I had a talk with my husband, and he is going to have a talk with his btother. I will not tolerate this again. I feel as if he is bringing death to this house. He is a bum.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I could try but I will need more information. I may do better with the flowers.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I volunteer CB to jump out of the wedding cake, fully clothed and blinged of course. I'll be the wedding photog and will stay incognito and out of sight behind potted plants and pillars and pedestals to not get into any family photo ops.
> 
> You should consider RU for her excellent catering menu.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I could try but I will need more information. I may do better with the flowers.


Well, I can't think of anything I can do, so I'll CRY! I'll be the official cryer at the wedding. Or is that crier. I don't cry often, so there's a lot saved up. When I start, it's not pretty - but it's dramatic and very touching (and possibly a little alarming). If anyone would like to join me, we can cry together!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG Sounds like you have done this before.

We're lucky to have you as the Wedding Planner!



knitpresentgifts said:


> CB - you're our best mover and shaker. You may dance anywhere and between any cake layers as long as you wear appropriate attire and your New Orleans beads. (they go with everything)
> 
> Excellent suggestion for tropicals and for LL and RU for menus and catering. I concur.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I could try but I will need more information. I may do better with the flowers.


Oh, yes, I forgot about the flowers! Good thing I'm not the wedding planner.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I can't think of anything I can do, so I'll CRY! I'll be the official cryer at the wedding. Or is that crier. I don't cry often, so there's a lot saved up. When I start, it's not pretty - but it's dramatic and very touching (and possibly a little alarming). If anyone would like to join me, we can cry together!


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG Sounds like you have done this before.
> 
> We're lucky to have you as the Wedding Planner!


Oh, no, you don't want me as the planner. I do my best work behind the scenes. I only wish to be certain all bases are covered so Yarnie and her family enjoy the day.

I'm an excellent doer - give me the project and I'll do to my best abilities.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What a great cake. LOve it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Look for "GLIB"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'm wondering how I can help. I did make my dress and my 2 bridesmaids. But it would need to be very simple with an invisible zipper and no buttons.


Sounds like a good fit to me for being the seamstress! Tag - you're it!

Teasing you a bit - how did you "make" 2 bridesmaids? 
I really don't wish to know ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh. I should have known when she told me she could pilot a plane.


I bet she cannot pilot anything. It figures Ingried=Huck. They both are insane and nasty.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I bet she cannot pilot anything. It figures Ingried=Huck. They both were insane and nasty.


Change the 'were' to 'are' and I'll agree with you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Change the 'were' to 'are' and I'll agree with you.


Now you agree!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Now you agree!


Yep. Thanks for the correction and keeping it factual.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I'm praying for you as well for your situation and lawsuit.
> 
> What is wrong with people. There is enough hardship in life without attacking your own family. Prayers that the truth and resolution will prevail and quickly to your favor WCK.


I have just been catching up with everyone's posts. I am so sorry to read about everyone's troubles with family. I don't know what some of those family members are or were thinking, but know what you are feeling now.

Luckily, I didn't experience this when my mother died. She died at 66 of cancer, knew about it long enough to make some plans and prepare us. I have a brother, who didn't care about any if Mom's things, and his wife didn't want much. So there was no fighting.

When my father died, he had remarried, was older, and was living in a retirement home with my stepmother. My brother and I forged a stronger bond when we had a struggle with my stepmother. Dad left a couple CDs for us that did not have my stepmother's name on it and designated for us to split. She refused to share expenses for his funeral. So, we ended up paying for it, but we did have to get a lawyer to probate the will (I was the executor).

I have to admit that I have disgust for her. She moved to live closer to her own daughter. I haven't heard from her in years. I just let it go as I wasn't really close to her. She was good to him when he was alive, but she was cold to my brother and I. It is sad that there is such greed and jealousy that comes out of people when a death occurs.

My DH is going through this now, but his parents had a trust, rather than just a will. Only his mother is alive as his father died in January. He has a brother, and he is a good man. He also has a niece who inherits her mother's share of the trust when grandma passes. So far there are no struggles. My SIL is a lovely Christian woman, and she doesn't want anymore "stuff" as she inherited enough from her mom. Niece doesn't want much of it either, but she did take som artwork (FIL was an artist). I was just glad she wanted some. I am caretaker of the antiques of value, and hope some of the grandchildren decide they want some eventually. I hope there is no fighting when MIL goes.

I am praying for all of you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have just been catching up with everyone's posts. I am so sorry to read about everyone's troubles with family. I don't know what some of those family members are or were thinking, but know what you are feeling now.
> 
> Luckily, I didn't experience this when my mother died. She died at 66 of cancer, knew about it long enough to make some plans and prepare us. I have a brother, who didn't care about any if Mom's things, and his wife didn't want much. So there was no fighting.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if a trust is very, very foolproof? In other words, it cannot be contested.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here it is again:


Beautiful! What a wonderful gift. I hope you gave him a big hug.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Does anyone know if a trust is very, very foolproof? In other words, it cannot be contested.


A will always must be probated by the state of the deceased unless a Trust is in place.

A properly written Trust is fool proof and wishes must be carried out as written.

A trust does not need to go through probate nor does it need to be publicly aired. A trust protects an estate from probate, keeps the deceased's business and assets and will private, the executor can settle the estate on his chosen timeline (which means not relying on the state for approval and extended delays to settle the estate) and saves taxes in regards to federal minimums of assets which imposes estate taxes.

You should record that an estate was settled (as the Trust dictated) with your appropriate court house.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Does anyone know if a trust is very, very foolproof? In other words, it cannot be contested.


If it is well-written, it should be upheld. However, anyone can challenge anything in court. I'd ask around for a good trust attorney. Tell the attorney that you expect it to be challenged, and try to pin it down tight. There will have to be an executor, like with a will. If you expect trouble with a BIL, don't leave an avenue for him to get appointed executor.

My husband's parents split everything 3 ways. But, each had a trust. my FIL's trust transferred to my MIL after his death. We get nothing until my MIL dies. That seems right to me. Of course, the survivor can change the trust after one party dies. My MIL is no longer capable of handling her affairs. the executor was appointed by them both. They had a couple properties and stock.

I think trouble starts when parents try to cut one child out of the proceeds. I can't see a BIL having a claim unless there is no one else and the survivor becomes incapacitated.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no, you don't want me as the planner. I do my best work behind the scenes. I only wish to be certain all bases are covered so Yarnie and her family enjoy the day.
> 
> I'm an excellent doer - give me the project and I'll do to my best abilities.


I can be the trouble shooter. I'm good at that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies, I've sent out the Crockpot Cheese Potatoes recipe to your private e-mails. Please let's all keep our private e-mails private. If you requested that particular recipe and didn't receive it, please PM me again.

Please note I re-typed the recipe so you can make it as I did.

I cannot give credit for the original recipe, as I don't know who the author is. 

Again, the recipe I sent is how I edited and created my potatoes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope everyone one will go on LOL and read piece that Peace goddess put up about eminent domain. How could any President be against keeping people in their homes. 

What is wrong with this picture except to say what can President Obama be thinking except who has him in their pocket. It is just unbelieveable to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Sorry Yarnie, I would be happy to oblige, but I do not read most of what PeaceGoddess posts and skipped reading that post in particular. If PG is supporting something, I'm certain I am not. Her opinions are nonsensical to me and completely inane.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A will always must be probated by the state of the deceased unless a Trust is in place.
> 
> A properly written Trust is fool proof and wishes must be carried out as written.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Looks like I am protected.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry Yarnie, I would be happy to oblige, but I do not read most of what PeaceGoddess posts and skipped reading that post in particular. If PG is supporting something, I'm certain I am not. Her opinions are nonsensical to me and completely inane.


you just may want to read this as it must cause some to rethink what she has said in her heading. Said because of this it why she did not vote democratic. As the President was against this. Not sure but they may not like her post.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> If it is well-written, it should be upheld. However, anyone can challenge anything in court. I'd ask around for a good trust attorney. Tell the attorney that you expect it to be challenged, and try to pin it down tight. There will have to be an executor, like with a will. If you expect trouble with a BIL, don't leave an avenue for him to get appointed executor.
> 
> My husband's parents split everything 3 ways. But, each had a trust. my FIL's trust transferred to my MIL after his death. We get nothing until my MIL dies. That seems right to me. Of course, the survivor can change the trust after one party dies. My MIL is no longer capable of handling her affairs. the executor was appointed by them both. They had a couple properties and stock.
> 
> I think trouble starts when parents try to cut one child out of the proceeds. I can't see a BIL having a claim unless there is no one else and the survivor becomes incapacitated.


I worry about my husband's son who has been disinherited in the will and trust.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Remember the video I posted yesterday about the engineering brilliance of the Japanese? Compare that technology to that of the USA shown in this video and how our border is secured, or not.

http://tinyurl.com/mxvpbkr


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty, just got new Vogue issue. You should see what new yarns are coming in . One has pure silver in it, and the other has glow in dark yarn. wow what will they think of next.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> you just may want to read this as it must cause some to rethink what she has said in her heading. Said because of this it why she did not vote democratic. As the President was against this. Not sure but they may not like her post.


Oh, goody - finally I can agree with the Dems and Obama on something.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you so much. Looks like I am protected.


 :thumbup:

See my prior post re this topic; you should have a Durable Power of Attorney, Health Proxies, etc. as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> See my prior post re this topic; you should have a durable Power of Attorney, Health Proxies, etc. as well.


We sat down with an attorney and did all this last Spring. POA comes at the end. I am the executor for his will. We have done the Health - Living Will. I think we have it all in line. A Power of Attorney will come later.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I worry about my husband's son who has been disinherited in the will and trust.


If necessary, hire an attorney and get a restraining order against him to protect you from him harassing you. If you have a Trust, he'll have no rights to even read or hear it read to him. The executor follows the wishes of the deceased as outlined in the Trust. Sounds like the son has been ignored in the Trust, so he has no way to even know what is in it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> See my prior post re this topic; you should have a durable Power of Attorney, Health Proxies, etc. as well.


You should also make sure as to what type of POA you have. There is financial, health decision, and legal. They are not all the same.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If necessary, hire an attorney and get a restraining order against him to protect you from him harassing you. If you have a Trust, he'll have no rights to even read or hear it read to him. The executor follows the wishes of the deceased as outlined in the Trust. Sounds like the son has been ignored in the Trust, so he has no way to even know what is in it.


When his father dies, he will be looking for money. When none comes, he'll go ballistic.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You should also make sure as to what type of POA you have. There is financial, health decision, and legal. They are not all the same.


OK


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I think Huck is every bit as needy as SS. It just isn't as apparent.


oh I think Huck shows how needy she is every time she post. She is a very very angry women.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You should also make sure as to what type of POA you have. There is financial, health decision, and legal. They are not all the same.


Exactly right. That is why I suggested everyone needs a "Durable" power of attorney. That POA allows the executrix to take care of principal matters, real estate, cash, stocks, bank accounts, life insurance, pensions, etc.

You need and should request a Durable POA when you plan and create your estate docs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kitty, just got new Vogue issue. You should see what new yarns are coming in . One has pure silver in it, and the other has glow in dark yarn. wow what will they think of next.


My glow in the dark yarn should be arriving at the end of the week - it's part of the "My Mountain" line. I didn't order in any of the yarn with the gold & silver because it didn't feel soft so I'll wait to see if anyone asks for it. Are you going to make anything from the mag?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You should also make sure as to what type of POA you have. There is financial, health decision, and legal. They are not all the same.


that is so true, Dad at this point has turn over health care to my brother. Wants him to have POA, but has done nothing about this yet. Also keep telling him about having a living will, both husband and I have one. Both boys have been told and as I know they love each other will be know problem dividing up house as have told them what and who gets what while I am still here on earth. As hubby's excuse for buying two of every thing so both boys will have something. The boys are not interested in my craft crap as they call it. They are only kidding it will go to whom every wants it. Like charity knitters. 
Love what youngest son said to me. When i told him you will get the job with your brother of cleaning up this mess (meaning what we have collected over the years. He said to me. Don't want it, Brother can have it all. :roll: :XD: 
Living will, my mom did not have one died of brain tumor. I had to give permission not to revive her. It was the most painful desission I every had to make in my life. My sons will not have to make this , as we have done it ourselves.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh I think Huck shows how needy she is every time she post. She is a very very angry women.


Phtt...all of the women on the left are very angry women. Rude and disrespectful also come to mind. I think it comes from their viewing everything from the perspective of being a victim all the time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My glow in the dark yarn should be arriving at the end of the week - it's part of the "My Mountain" line. I didn't order in any of the yarn with the gold & silver because it didn't feel soft so I'll wait to see if anyone asks for it. Are you going to make anything from the mag?


Not really as did not see anything that interested me this time. But do love their mag. Usual find a pattern want to do, have quite a collection of to do. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie is your son thrilled about his wedding arrangements being so well looked after by your D&P buddies?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I can't think of anything I can do, so I'll CRY! I'll be the official cryer at the wedding. Or is that crier. I don't cry often, so there's a lot saved up. When I start, it's not pretty - but it's dramatic and very touching (and possibly a little alarming). If anyone would like to join me, we can cry together!


I will join you . I can be a cryer (crier). That is something I am good at too. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope everyone one will go on LOL and read piece that Peace goddess put up about eminent domain. How could any President be against keeping people in their homes.
> 
> What is wrong with this picture except to say what can President Obama be thinking except who has him in their pocket. It is just unbelieveable to me.


There are probably some differences in the mortage and forclosure laws between Can. & US but I do see some problems with what the Cal. town is proposing. Keeping people in the homes is the best solution if they can work with the mortgage holder to re-finance and this did happen to some extent here in Can. when homes suddenly lost a lot of their value since it would cost the lenders a lot of money to go thru foreclosure and they wouldn't get more than market value for it anyway. That would be the lender's incentive to work with the current home owners.

But the way I read PG article, it would be the local govt that would be setting all the amounts and rules for how it was done and would automatically leave the lenders stuck with all of the shortfall. In that case, I don't think many lenders would be willing to offer mortgages to anyone in those communities unless they came up with a huge down payment. It sure wouldn't make mortgages a very good investment so it would probably drive up interest rates. Are there govt mortgages in the US now?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh oh forgot to mention I made cinnimon raisin bread Sat. It was delish. It wasn't to hard to make first went to U Bake Store, and bought it frozen, then put in bread pan and covered with plastic over night. Then in morning put in oven to proof at 100 degrees. when finish raising. Put oven up to 400 and 25 min. later delish bread. Plus kitechen smelt so good. :lol: :lol:   ;-) ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does anyone know if a trust is very, very foolproof? In other words, it cannot be contested.


We have all of our land and everything in our trust. Lawyers told us it was the way to go to prevent any problems. You may need to check on it with a lawyer that way the stepson will be blocked from starting trouble or bil.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh I think Huck shows how needy she is every time she post. She is a very very angry women.


Is she ever. I have never seen such an angry person. What a life she must lead.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I worry about my husband's son who has been disinherited in the will and trust.


Ask the attorney about this. I have always heard that you should leave them $1 so they can't say they were totally disinherited.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so funny. You have to watch this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Mr. Cruz is sounding more and more Presidential, isn't he?

Want to stop ObamaNoCare? Listen to this speech:

http://www.redstate.com/2013/08/16/senator-ted-cruz-sentedcruz-at-the-redstate-gathering-rsg13/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Ask the attorney about this. I have always heard that you should leave them $1 so they can't say they were totally disinherited.


I did ask our attorney and he said it did not matter. That we did not need to do that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LL: I forgot to mention, be certain you 'fund' your Trust.

So often people think that writing and signing an Estate Trust ends with their signatures.

If you don't place all your assets you wish to protect in the fund's title and name, nothing is protected and your Trust is 'unfunded.'


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I did ask our attorney and he said it did not matter. That we did not need to do that.


You and he are correct. There are no restrictions to what you must allocate to someone. The Trust needs only to follow the legal rules of your state to be binding.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LL: I forget to mention, be certain you 'fund' your Trust.
> 
> So often people think that writing and signing an Estate Trust ends at their signatures.
> 
> If you don't place all your assets you wish to protect in the fund's title and name, nothing is protected and your Trust is 'unfunded.'


I think we did that. We had the document sent to our banker and he did that. Thanks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWCRZjUGVO4 This is so funny. You have to watch this.


I LOVE Jeanne! I've listened to her videos again and again. All are hilarious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I think we did that. We had the document sent to our banker and he did that. Thanks.


I'm going to e-mail you. I'm worried you are not properly protected.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sheesh.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember the video I posted yesterday about the engineering brilliance of the Japanese? Compare that technology to that of the USA shown in this video and how our border is secured, or not.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/mxvpbkr


Sheesh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will join you . I can be a cryer (crier). That is something I am good at too. :XD:


Wonderful! We'll cry our eyes out together!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh forgot to mention I made cinnimon raisin bread Sat. It was delish. It wasn't to hard to make first went to U Bake Store, and bought it frozen, then put in bread pan and covered with plastic over night. Then in morning put in oven to proof at 100 degrees. when finish raising. Put oven up to 400 and 25 min. later delish bread. Plus kitechen smelt so good. :lol: :lol:   ;-) ;-)


Sounds wonderful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWCRZjUGVO4 This is so funny. You have to watch this.


Oh, my gosh. That was hilarious! I'm going to try to watch one of her videos every day! What a pick-me-up - thanks for posting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The estate planning discussion has me concerned. It is a topic I understand well so I'll repeat my best advice:

An optimum estate plan must certainly contain vital docs which consist of the following for every estate plan:

1) Pour-over Wills
2) Revocable Trusts
3) Irrevocable "Medicaid" Trusts (if appropriate and timely)
4) Durable Powers of Attorney
5) Health Care Powers of Attorney and Living Wills

The average person needs and uses all of these docs at the same time. 

Also, any unfunded Trust is worthless and does nothing to avoid probate and estate taxation, loss to a nursing home of assets, etc.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The estate planning discussion has me concerned. It is a topic I understand well so I'll repeat my best advice:
> 
> An optimum estate plan must certainly contain vital docs which consist of the following for every estate plan:
> 
> ...


My husband says POA are in place. We have a revocable trust. I explained in detail all that needs to be known about the son to our lawyer, and he said that we are now protected. We went through a lot of work.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fantastic - leave it to the Japanese engineers to make use of underground space!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Isn't that something? I like it. Unfortunately, I don't think it will do well here. After all, we are not an island with limited space. Some parking garages in NYC have a similar situation of stacking the cars instead of the usual parking spaces.


I wonder what happens when you ride your bike from point A to point B. The next day you are back at Point A because you returned home on the train or in a car. Can you retrieve your bike at point A or must you again travel back to point B?

I assume you would have to always retrieve 'your' bike where you last stored it. So, a great system for round trips where the storage pods are available at your destination. Since the bikes are not community bikes, but owned individually, I wonder if soon community bikes will be able to be stored for anyone to use from any starting/ending point.

Wonder, too, when the cost vs. benefit ratio makes sense.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh. That was hilarious! I'm going to try to watch one of her videos every day! What a pick-me-up - thanks for posting.


She is so funny. Watch the bungee jump next time then the grocery store with left brain. lol


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I wonder what happens when you ride your bike from point A to point B. The next day you are back at Point A because you returned home on the train or in a car. Can you retrieve your bike at point A or must you again travel back to point B?
> 
> I assume you would have to always retrieve 'your' bike where you last stored it. So, a great system for round trips where the storage pods are available at your destination. Since the bikes are not community bikes, but owned individually, I wonder if soon community bikes will be able to be stored for anyone to use from any starting/ending point.
> 
> Wonder, too, when the cost vs. benefit ratio makes sense.


My understanding is you have to return to the place where you left your bike. It seems to be a singular cylinder type of storage. I can't wrap my brain around the system that would be needed to pick up a bike anywhere on the island.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> My understanding is you have to return to the place where you left your bike. It seems to be a singular cylinder type of storage. I can't wrap my brain around the system that would be needed to pick up a bike anywhere on the island.


It would have to be community bikes that you just ride and pick-up, drop-off wherever. It wouldn't work for individually owned bikes. I think it is still such a brilliant idea for the Japanese.

China desperately needs the same system. I never saw so many bicycles as when I vacationed there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is so funny. Watch the bungee jump next time then the grocery store with left brain. lol


I saw the bungee jump - so funny! This woman is a nut (in a good way) and still seems a delightful Southern lady! I sure like her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My understanding is you have to return to the place where you left your bike. It seems to be a singular cylinder type of storage. I can't wrap my brain around the system that would be needed to pick up a bike anywhere on the island.


I can't wrap my head around going in there to make repairs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It would have to be community bikes that you just ride and pick-up, drop-off wherever. It wouldn't work for individually owned bikes. I think it is still such a brilliant idea for the Japanese.
> 
> China desperately needs the same system. I never saw so many bicycles as when I vacationed there.


My friend visited China - she's a nurse. She said she asked someone, "wouldn't you like to have a car?" The answer was, "Why would I want a car when I have this perfectly fine bicycle?"

Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

KNITTING

A highway patrolman pulled alongside a speeding car on the freeway. Glancing at the car, he was astounded to see that the blonde behind the wheel was knitting!

Realizing that she was oblivious to his flashing lights and siren, the trooper cranked down his window, turned on his bullhorn and yelled, 'PULL OVER!'

'NO!' the blonde yelled back, 'IT'S A SCARF!'


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That sounds like a great strategy. I will adopt it and save one h.... of a lot of time. Thanks for sharing.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry Yarnie, I would be happy to oblige, but I do not read most of what PeaceGoddess posts and skipped reading that post in particular. If PG is supporting something, I'm certain I am not. Her opinions are nonsensical to me and completely inane.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Also Yarnie please have him email me any food allergies or food dislikes. For example does he and his bride eat sheep's head? How do they prefer it to be cooked? Or quite possibly we could do goat on a spit? Whatever they like. What about duck feet, pig feet, bear paw, sea slugs, fish lips, turtle skirt, etc.? We will need to be importing some foods so best we know ahead of time.



west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie is your son thrilled about his wedding arrangements being so well looked after by your D&P buddies?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What you say is true in US as the banks don't wish to be in the real estate business or have these homes on their asset lists. If they do they are responsible for RE taxes and HOA fees.

We do have govt plans for purchasing RE. Part of the RE problem in US was caused by Barnie Frank and his cohorts changing laws and programs. When we purchased our first home we had to put down 20% or take out an insurance policy, this was true for a home we built later and then somewhere in the mix it no longer was necessary. And we all know stories of young people buying homes with no equity down and then taking out a second mortgage and then the housing market went down and lo and behold the homes were not worth anywhere near what their indebtedness was. Also they were uninformed consumers.



west coast kitty said:


> There are probably some differences in the mortage and forclosure laws between Can. & US but I do see some problems with what the Cal. town is proposing. Keeping people in the homes is the best solution if they can work with the mortgage holder to re-finance and this did happen to some extent here in Can. when homes suddenly lost a lot of their value since it would cost the lenders a lot of money to go thru foreclosure and they wouldn't get more than market value for it anyway. That would be the lender's incentive to work with the current home owners.
> 
> But the way I read PG article, it would be the local govt that would be setting all the amounts and rules for how it was done and would automatically leave the lenders stuck with all of the shortfall. In that case, I don't think many lenders would be willing to offer mortgages to anyone in those communities unless they came up with a huge down payment. It sure wouldn't make mortgages a very good investment so it would probably drive up interest rates. Are there govt mortgages in the US now?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

So that's where that lovely aroma came from. I thought I was having olfactory hallucinations.

Wish we had a U Bake Store.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh forgot to mention I made cinnimon raisin bread Sat. It was delish. It wasn't to hard to make first went to U Bake Store, and bought it frozen, then put in bread pan and covered with plastic over night. Then in morning put in oven to proof at 100 degrees. when finish raising. Put oven up to 400 and 25 min. later delish bread. Plus kitechen smelt so good. :lol: :lol:   ;-) ;-)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What you say is true in US as the banks don't wish to be in the real estate business or have these homes on their asset lists. If they do they are responsible for RE taxes and HOA fees.
> 
> We do have govt plans for purchasing RE. Part of the RE problem in US was caused by Barnie Frank and his cohorts changing laws and programs. When we purchased our first home we had to put down 20% or take out an insurance policy, this was true for a home we built later and then somewhere in the mix it no longer was necessary. And we all know stories of young people buying homes with no equity down and then taking out a second mortgage and then the housing market went down and lo and behold the homes were not worth anywhere near what their indebtedness was. Also they were uninformed consumers.


Again, the government, in order to make things "easier" made things bad. And we, the tax payers, are the ones on the hook. They need to get their noses out of things ass they have the tendency to eventually screw things up very badly.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And they don't even know the screw up that will happen in Oct or next year when ocare kicks in. It's a crime that something so sacred has become another political scheme.



thumper5316 said:


> Again, the government, in order to make things "easier" made things bad. And we, the tax payers, are the ones on the hook. They need to get their noses out of things ass they have the tendency to eventually screw things up very badly.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

They are one of the same. Huck and SS made from the same cloth. Perhaps identical twins???



theyarnlady said:


> oh I think Huck shows how needy she is every time she post. She is a very very angry women.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> They are one of the same. Huck and SS made from the same cloth. Perhaps identical twins???


More like evil twins.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> More like evil twins.


Evil twins or the same evil person playing a game.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Evil twins or the same evil person playing a game.


That is possible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The Huffington Post, a regularly left-of-center website, has posted a list of the 14 things the Obama Administration doesnt want you to know. Here are a few highlights:

* Prosecution for financial fraud hit a 20 year low during the Obama Administration.

According to a study by Syracuse University, the number of prosecutions has dropped every single year since 1999, meaning President Bushs administration had more prosecutions at any given year than at any year in Obamas presidency.

* Income inequality is worse under President Obama.

Thats right, the same president who famously declared we should share the wealth has led a nation that has seen the largest gap between rich and poor in decades.

* Obama wants to lower the corporate tax rate.

Sure to enflame liberals, Obama has been pushing for corporations tax rate to drop from 35 percent to 28 percent. of course, most of the countries most profitable companies pay no effective taxes at all, thanks to various federal tax loopholes.

* Obamacare will make health care more expensive.

Most of us already knew this, but the administration has had to admit that insurance companies who are forced to cover millions of uninsured Americans and pre-existing health conditions will certainly pass the cost along to the consumer.

* Obamas Home Affordable Management Program has been a failure.

The program, which promised to help 3 to 4 million homeowners has only reached one million borrowers. Granted, the housing sector seems to be rising, but there was little place it could go besides up a few years ago.

* Homeowners havent benefitted from the mortgage deal with the states.

As part of the deal with mortgage companies that it mishandled loan applications, banks agreed to shell out $10 billion in debt forgiveness, but with no prodding from Obama, the banks have been slow to respond.

* Banks that were deemed too big to fail a few years ago are now even bigger.

According to Bloomberg, just five big banks hold 56 percent of the US economy today, according to 43 percent just give years ago.

* The vast majority of jobs created during this recovery are low-wage jobs.

And theyre part-time jobs too. If you combine the number of Americans who are either unemployed, underemployed or have simply stopped looking for work, the numbers dont bode well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.reagancoalition.com/articles/2013/20130816001-scandal-obl-raid.html New scandal for o.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Huffington Post, a regularly left-of-center website, has posted a list of the 14 things the Obama Administration doesnt want you to know. Here are a few highlights:
> 
> * Prosecution for financial fraud hit a 20 year low during the Obama Administration.
> 
> ...


Obama is a total failure.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama is a total failure.


Tsk, tsk. You must be a bigot to say that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh forgot to mention I made cinnimon raisin bread Sat. It was delish. It wasn't to hard to make first went to U Bake Store, and bought it frozen, then put in bread pan and covered with plastic over night. Then in morning put in oven to proof at 100 degrees. when finish raising. Put oven up to 400 and 25 min. later delish bread. Plus kitechen smelt so good. :lol: :lol:   ;-) ;-)


That's the type of bread I could handle too, it sounds wonderful. You mentioned U Bake muffins before - that's such a great idea. Sorry that we don't have anything like that here


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Tsk, tsk. You must be a bigot to say that.


No she is a racist acccording to some. No that's right she doesn't know what she is talking about that's it. No wait she needs a dictionary. No no thats not it, I can't keep up with all the dems think she is.

Oh that's it she is RIGHT she is always right. :shock: :roll: ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No she is a racist acccording to some. No that's right she doesn't know what she is talking about that's it. No wait she needs a dictionary. No no thats not it, I can't keep up with all the dems think she is.
> 
> Oh that's it she is RIGHT she is always right. :shock: :roll: ;-) ;-) ;-)


Thank you, Yarnlady. You are always right, too.
It was pleasant on this site until now. They're back. :-( :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWCRZjUGVO4 This is so funny. You have to watch this.


Thanks CB - that was hilarious. I've never seen her before will watch some of her other clips too.

Another beautiful avatar - your place or New Orleans?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oh I wish I could be at the wedding. But on fortunately will not be. But it to me so romantic. they have been going together for three years this last year they got engage. They just planned to get married about two weeks ago. But didn't want to say anything as they were afraid they would hurt our feelings. They are going to Colorado to Rocky mountains national park, where they will be married and have their honeymoon. Told them I love them and am glad for them as this is what they wanted and should have. I will have video and pictures to see. I am just so happy my son has found the love of his life and that she is such a loving and giving girl. Had to tell them both that. It's their life and they should have it the way they want it. Plus they both love camping so this is perfect. I also would not have been able to go as to what is going on with my Dad. He is 95 years young and so much is happening to him both phyically and mentally that I must get up to see him at least twice a month. Plus believe me I am not into camping any more. If they put me in a tent I will stay in a tent, sleeping bags, camp fire , outdoor potty, nope I am not there any more. Give me a motel or hotel, hot food, bed, bathroom ect. That's my idea of camping.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Also Yarnie please have him email me any food allergies or food dislikes. For example does he and his bride eat sheep's head? How do they prefer it to be cooked? Or quite possibly we could do goat on a spit? Whatever they like. What about duck feet, pig feet, bear paw, sea slugs, fish lips, turtle skirt, etc.? We will need to be importing some foods so best we know ahead of time.


So listen we will have the party with out them will share it with them when they get back. I really want the ducks feet and sea slugs myself, we could do it over the grill or fire pit. with a pool theme. Pigs feet and fish lips for hor'dervies, and some of those bully things balls fried. 
Whose making the desert? Should have something really special. 
Also someone must bring limbo pole. CB And Bunnie will do the singing, and KGP will do the photo op. Crazy K can bring the can peppers ect. this is going to be fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with your idea of camping. We have a camper and have added a room and bathroom with shower in it. I have electricity, running hot water, gas stove and oven, and a microwave. No AC since the campground has a generator. We went tent camping when first married.


We now have an RV, my idea of camping all the comforts of home. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - that was hilarious. I've never seen her before will watch some of her other clips too.
> 
> Another beautiful avatar - your place or New Orleans?


 You will have to watch the one about her senting her Dh to the store and the bungee . The river rafting is way too funny too. Yes that is another one of my N. Orleans pics from the gardens. It was so beautiful I wanted to share it with y'all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We now have an RV, my idea of camping all the comforts of home. :thumbup:


I am with you on the motel, hotel camping. We have an RV the boys go to deer camp with. Nooo way would I go anywhere in it after that! Yucky. :shock: :roll: :x


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh I wish I could be at the wedding. But on fortunately will not be. But it to me so romantic. they have been going together for three years this last year they got engage. They just planned to get married about two weeks ago. But didn't want to say anything as they were afraid they would hurt our feelings. They are going to Colorado to Rocky mountains national park, where they will be married and have their honeymoon. Told them I love them and am glad for them as this is what they wanted and should have. I will have video and pictures to see. I am just so happy my son has found the love of his life and that she is such a loving and giving girl. Had to tell them both that. It's their life and they should have it the way they want it. Plus they both love camping so this is perfect. I also would not have been able to go as to what is going on with my Dad. He is 95 years young and so much is happening to him both phyically and mentally that I must get up to see him at least twice a month. Plus believe me I am not into camping any more. If they put me in a tent I will stay in a tent, sleeping bags, camp fire , outdoor potty, nope I am not there any more. Give me a motel or hotel, hot food, bed, bathroom ect. That's my idea of camping.


Have to agree with you about the camping Yarnie, those days are long gone for me. Now I want a real bed and indoor plumbing with hot and cold water


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So listen we will have the party with out them will share it with them when they get back. I really want the ducks feet and sea slugs myself, we could do it over the grill or fire pit. with a pool theme. Pigs feet and fish lips for hor'dervies, and some of those bully things balls fried.
> Whose making the desert? Should have something really special.
> Also someone must bring limbo pole. CB And Bunnie will do the singing, and KGP will do the photo op. Crazy K can bring the can peppers ect. this is going to be fun.


FYI I can't sing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My glow in the dark yarn should be arriving at the end of the week - it's part of the "My Mountain" line. I didn't order in any of the yarn with the gold & silver because it didn't feel soft so I'll wait to see if anyone asks for it. Are you going to make anything from the mag?


Oh let me know how the glow in the dark yarn works up. Glad you what you said about the silver and gold(didn't know about the gold) not being soft. But if I come across it will have to look and feel. Just the way I am I guess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWCRZjUGVO4 This is so funny. You have to watch this.


It wouldn't come up for me. boo hoo what am I missing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> FYI I can't sing.


Oh who cares neither can I just ask my granddaughter. To think they allowed me to sing in high school choir. I did a nasty in the concert we had my senior year. I was in Alto section. Deliberately sang off key(which believe me wasn't hard) and load. The girls in my row were going crazy trying to stay on course. To much fun.

So sing load and off key I will join in. :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Have to agree with you about the camping Yarnie, those days are long gone for me. Now I want a real bed and indoor plumbing with hot and cold water


My DH's idea of roughing it is a black & white TV in our motel room....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Galinipper, I see some made fun and posted a picture of your name. I love it.

Giant Mosquito, think it is a good one you can annoy the heck out of people just buzzing around them and giving them a bite or too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH's idea of roughing it is a black & white TV in our motel room....


Now that's the way to go comfort first and last.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - that was hilarious. I've never seen her before will watch some of her other clips too.
> 
> Another beautiful avatar - your place or New Orleans?


I second that it is lovely.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh let me know how the glow in the dark yarn works up. Glad you what you said about the silver and gold(didn't know about the gold) not being soft. But if I come across it will have to look and feel. Just the way I am I guess.


I know what you mean, always have to look and touch. It might not have been the same yarn brand, but the one I saw had a fine silver or gold thread woven thru it. It looked very glamorous but the metallic made it feel scratchy. Would be nice in a dressy little jacket or something that didin't come close to your neckline. Yarn rep said the glow in the dark yarn would be good for joggers, cyclists and dog walkers


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH's idea of roughing it is a black & white TV in our motel room....


  what a difference a few decades make


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

after our camping posts decided to watch the Jeanne video about getting frisky in the tent while camping; she is so funny


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Huffington Post, a regularly left-of-center website, has posted a list of the 14 things the Obama Administration doesnt want you to know. Here are a few highlights:
> 
> * Prosecution for financial fraud hit a 20 year low during the Obama Administration.
> 
> ...


Huffington Post? Great! They're beginning to see the light.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.reagancoalition.com/articles/2013/20130816001-scandal-obl-raid.html New scandal for o.


Disgusting - but glad it's out now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It wouldn't come up for me. boo hoo what am I missing?


I forgot. Sorry. My mind is still on vacation.  Oh yeah is was Jeanne's funny stories.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Tsk, tsk. You must be a bigot to say that.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It wouldn't come up for me. boo hoo what am I missing?


Here's here website Yarnie - you can get to her videos from there too. 
http://www.jeannerobertson.com/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Yarnlady. You are always right, too.
> It was pleasant on this site until now. They're back. :-( :-(


We must be strong - and determined not to take the bait.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> after our camping posts decided to watch the Jeanne video about getting frisky in the tent while camping; she is so funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> what a difference a few decades make


You got that right! My DH craves comforts - must have his coffee pot in our room. On the other hand couple of years ago we drove around Australia & stopped for 1 night at the Billabong....whoa boy! That was an adventure in & of itself. We did have a B/W TV w/2 channels. No closet, no hangers, no chest of drawers to put clothes in. Had ro hang our clothes on the door knob. No trash can other than 1 that was outside...a 50 gallon industrial can. 1 itsy,bitsy, tiny bar of soap. No washcloth. 2 itsy, bitsy, tiny face towels. Filthy toilet. Filthy shower (of which I didn't use) --- stood at the sink & scrubbed myself down good. But hey, we did have an A/C. No phone. My DH jokingly said to the manager "I suppose a wake up call is out of the question?" To which the manager replied "Just leave your A/C & TV on 'cause our power is on a generator & we turn all power off at 10 p.m. & back on at 6 a.m. & believe me it'll wake you up." Ah, the adventure of traveling huh? But, wouldn't miss it for the world!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's here website Yarnie - you can get to her videos from there too.
> http://www.jeannerobertson.com/


Thanks for the website - I want to see more of her!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You got that right! My DH craves comforts - must have his coffee pot in our room. On the other hand couple of years ago we drove around Australia & stopped for 1 night at the Billabong....whoa boy! That was an adventure in & of itself. We did have a B/W TV w/2 channels. No closet, no hangers, no chest of drawers to put clothes in. Had ro hang our clothes on the door knob. No trash can other than 1 that was outside...a 50 gallon industrial can. 1 itsy,bitsy, tiny bar of soap. No washcloth. 2 itsy, bitsy, tiny face towels. Filthy toilet. Filthy shower (of which I didn't use) --- stood at the sink & scrubbed myself down good. But hey, we did have an A/C. No phone. My DH jokingly said to the manager "I suppose a wake up call is out of the question?" To which the manager replied "Just leave your A/C & TV on 'cause our power is on a generator & we turn all power off at 10 p.m. & back on at 6 a.m. & believe me it'll wake you up." Ah, the adventure of traveling huh? But, wouldn't miss it for the world!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You got that right! My DH craves comforts - must have his coffee pot in our room. On the other hand couple of years ago we drove around Australia & stopped for 1 night at the Billabong....whoa boy! That was an adventure in & of itself. We did have a B/W TV w/2 channels. No closet, no hangers, no chest of drawers to put clothes in. Had ro hang our clothes on the door knob. No trash can other than 1 that was outside...a 50 gallon industrial can. 1 itsy,bitsy, tiny bar of soap. No washcloth. 2 itsy, bitsy, tiny face towels. Filthy toilet. Filthy shower (of which I didn't use) --- stood at the sink & scrubbed myself down good. But hey, we did have an A/C. No phone. My DH jokingly said to the manager "I suppose a wake up call is out of the question?" To which the manager replied "Just leave your A/C & TV on 'cause our power is on a generator & we turn all power off at 10 p.m. & back on at 6 a.m. & believe me it'll wake you up." Ah, the adventure of traveling huh? But, wouldn't miss it for the world!


I could have handled all of that until you got to the no air. Our house sounds like an airport at night. We sleep with fans and A/C. I mean big fans also ceiling fans. We are addicted to cool. We even have to take fans with us on vacation. Guess we are spoiled. Dh goes nuts in winter when the power goes off with no tv. I can do without it for a few days but not him!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Who will be your first victim? Not an easy decision with so many contenders out there.



theyarnlady said:


> Galinipper, I see some made fun and posted a picture of your name. I love it.
> 
> Giant Mosquito, think it is a good one you can annoy the heck out of people just buzzing around them and giving them a bite or too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will have to watch the one about her senting her Dh to the store and the bungee . The river rafting is way too funny too. Yes that is another one of my N. Orleans pics from the gardens. It was so beautiful I wanted to share it with y'all.


The bungee jump is about 30 min from our house - I'll never feel the same way about it again


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could have handled all of that until you got to the no air. Our house sounds like an airport at night. We sleep with fans and A/C. I mean big fans also ceiling fans. We are addicted to cool. We even have to take fans with us on vacation. Guess we are spoiled. Dh goes nuts in winter when the power goes off with no tv. I can do without it for a few days but not him!


It was the middle of OZ's summer too! You most likely would have perished in the Outback heat...I did ALL the driving that trip, it was our 2nd OZ trip, over 10,000 kms. But as I said, wouldn't miss our adventures for anything. Thank goodness we were able to travel as much as we did in OZ.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We must be strong - and determined not to take the bait.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could have handled all of that until you got to the no air. Our house sounds like an airport at night. We sleep with fans and A/C. I mean big fans also ceiling fans. We are addicted to cool. We even have to take fans with us on vacation. Guess we are spoiled. Dh goes nuts in winter when the power goes off with no tv. I can do without it for a few days but not him!


We need it cool, too. Nothing worse than trying to sleep when it's hot!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> It was the middle of OZ's summer too! You most likely would have perished in the Outback heat...I did ALL the driving that trip, it was our 2nd OZ trip, over 10,000 kms. But as I said, wouldn't miss our adventures for anything. Thank goodness we were able to travel as much as we did in OZ.


Never made it to the Outback, but the company I worked for sent me to Perth for 5 months (Oct to Mar); loved it but it sure got hot. When we left the office for lunch the ashphalt was tacky on the soles of my sandals. It was about 42 to 44 C (107 to 112 F). Then we spent Christmas with sil & her family near Evans Head beach in NSW. Coming from cold and snowy Alberta it was strange to spend Boxing Day and New Years on the beach.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Had lots of reading to catch up until this page. Lots going on with wedding, trip to Aussie, trusts & o forth.

Best is SS & Huck being same mind. I now think Seattle is a completely made up person who loves to trip up people with her lies, then pounce on them! I have absolutely no use for this lying woman!

I have not been reading LOLL because they are just plain silly. Where is Cheeky as she has not been active or is she gone? She was LillyK then ConanK then Cheeky so many names.

I had bacon/tomato sandwiches for dinner as I have been tired all day. Did change the sheets as sweated lots got them washed & dried.

Our tomatoes are slow to ripen this year, but zucchini & cukes are feeding neighbors! Getting a few red raspberries but daughter #2 is making jelly for us.

Getting late so going to bed so chat tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The bungee jump is about 30 min from our house - I'll never feel the same way about it again


Too funny! :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We must be strong - and determined not to take the bait.


Right. They have been gone for a while. Where are they?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Huffington Post? Great! They're beginning to see the light.


I hope so but have notice they mean left news always turn back the other way. But good article.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You got that right! My DH craves comforts - must have his coffee pot in our room. On the other hand couple of years ago we drove around Australia & stopped for 1 night at the Billabong....whoa boy! That was an adventure in & of itself. We did have a B/W TV w/2 channels. No closet, no hangers, no chest of drawers to put clothes in. Had ro hang our clothes on the door knob. No trash can other than 1 that was outside...a 50 gallon industrial can. 1 itsy,bitsy, tiny bar of soap. No washcloth. 2 itsy, bitsy, tiny face towels. Filthy toilet. Filthy shower (of which I didn't use) --- stood at the sink & scrubbed myself down good. But hey, we did have an A/C. No phone. My DH jokingly said to the manager "I suppose a wake up call is out of the question?" To which the manager replied "Just leave your A/C & TV on 'cause our power is on a generator & we turn all power off at 10 p.m. & back on at 6 a.m. & believe me it'll wake you up." Ah, the adventure of traveling huh? But, wouldn't miss it for the world!


Sorry sure not fun for you but I had a histy fit laughing. Your funny lady. :wink:


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Reasonably, no one can control what goes one in other countries. Just declassified, 60 years later, that the US did make a coup in Iran and deposed of a democratically elected leader. And not much good has come of this. Remember liberty-> liberal. No hate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's here website Yarnie - you can get to her videos from there too.
> http://www.jeannerobertson.com/


thanks lady off to see Dad his computer not working. He just spent 225 dollars to have it fix now can't get into his email or internet. Think it was removed for the clean up so am going to try and see if that is the problem if not going right to place that charged that much and tell them to fix it or else. Don't have the foggist idea what the or else may be.

But will check out site when get home tonight. next 3 hours up and 3 hours home will try to do something other then watch the world go by. Hubby thinks he should do all the driving. I can drive have had no accidents, or tickets. Can't say the same for someone whose name will not be mention.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. They have been gone for a while. Where are they?


Does any one care. It kind of nice not having to skip past silly post. It nice to be silly here with out the silly from that side. :wink:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. They have been gone for a while. Where are they?


Who cares? They're not here with their nastiness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Who cares? They're not here with their nastiness.


I am just saying that it feels good without them. Relief.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Who cares? They're not here with their nastiness.


Here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Who cares? They're not here with their nastiness.


Thumper, I dug up the devil. Sorry about that. I will never mention the word again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks lady off to see Dad his computer not working. He just spent 225 dollars to have it fix now can't get into his email or internet. Think it was removed for the clean up so am going to try and see if that is the problem if not going right to place that charged that much and tell them to fix it or else. Don't have the foggist idea what the or else may be.
> 
> But will check out site when get home tonight. next 3 hours up and 3 hours home will try to do something other then watch the world go by. Hubby thinks he should do all the driving. I can drive have had no accidents, or tickets. Can't say the same for someone whose name will not be mention.


Sorry about computer frustrations especially when he just paid to have it fixed up; hope it's something easy to fix and you can enjoy a little visit with Dad. Do you knit while hubby drives? Some guys are funny about wanting to drive. Mine doesn't mind being a passenger so we take turns on longer trips.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151851080795903&set=a.414149010902.210939.34845120902&type=1&theater"When you pray, you must believe and not doubt at all. Whoever doubts is like a wave in the sea that is driven and blown about by the wind." James 1:6


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. They have been gone for a while. Where are they?


Here, since you asked.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Here, since you asked.


Hi, Huck bored with your site? I'll stay out of your site if you stay away from here--agreed?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151851080795903&set=a.414149010902.210939.34845120902&type=1&theater"When you pray, you must believe and not doubt at all. Whoever doubts is like a wave in the sea that is driven and blown about by the wind." James 1:6


awesome image


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Remember Benghazi? Four mid-level employees who were suspended are now back at work. No one has lost a job - or a minute of tax-paid work - over the four deaths in Benghazi. obama is ignoring it; Hillary has disappeared (facelift or just a great idea!), so I guess it never happened. I guess it was really LESS than a bump in the road to them.

The good news is that the work continues to uncover the truth. The truth will always come out because it is fact, it is what happened, it exists. Maybe the GOP will sit on it until smack in the middle of hill's campaign. I could only wish.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought you'd appreciate this.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper, I dug up the devil. Sorry about that. I will never mention the word again.


Too late! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Remembering Benghazi:

More truths revealed - could be criminal actions pinned on some.

http://tinyurl.com/lleatqf


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy the devil has already lost so we have the victory. No worries. He is under our feet because of the Blood.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lukelucy the devil has already lost so we have the victory. No worries. He is under our feet because of the Blood.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> * Obamas Home Affordable Management Program has been a failure.
> 
> The program, which promised to help 3 to 4 million homeowners has only reached one million borrowers. Granted, the housing sector seems to be rising, but there was little place it could go besides up a few years ago.
> 
> ...


I have also read that many about 1/3 of the homeowners that did receive assistance with their mortgages have defaulted for a second time. So much for gov't help.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Have to agree with you about the camping Yarnie, those days are long gone for me. Now I want a real bed and indoor plumbing with hot and cold water


I have a RV also. I am a hotel/motel snob and prefer to sleep in my own bed. Ya never know what is in theirs. Itch, itch, scratch, scratch.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you'd appreciate this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks lady off to see Dad his computer not working. He just spent 225 dollars to have it fix now can't get into his email or internet. Think it was removed for the clean up so am going to try and see if that is the problem if not going right to place that charged that much and tell them to fix it or else. Don't have the foggist idea what the or else may be.
> 
> But will check out site when get home tonight. next 3 hours up and 3 hours home will try to do something other then watch the world go by. Hubby thinks he should do all the driving. I can drive have had no accidents, or tickets. Can't say the same for someone whose name will not be mention.


The or else could be taking it to the local news (where your father lives). They must have an "On your Side" type of thing. If the company doesn't fix the computer, tell the news station and see if they will help. I'm sure the company doesn't want to be known for taking advantage of a 95 year old. These news stations have a way of getting thing resolved quickly. Hope it all works out without much fuss.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Remember Benghazi? Four mid-level employees who were suspended are now back at work. No one has lost a job - or a minute of tax-paid work - over the four deaths in Benghazi. obama is ignoring it; Hillary has disappeared (facelift or just a great idea!), so I guess it never happened. I guess it was really LESS than a bump in the road to them.
> 
> The good news is that the work continues to uncover the truth. The truth will always come out because it is fact, it is what happened, it exists. Maybe the GOP will sit on it until smack in the middle of hill's campaign. I could only wish.


There are still 30 witnesses to Benghazi that have yet to be spoken to. Benghazi will not go away just because the Dems want it to.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Here.


So, you acknowledge you're one of the nasty ones. Why someone would want to be labeled as a nasty person and pretty much be proud of it is beyond me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> So, you acknowledge you're one of the nasty ones. Why someone would want to be labeled as a nasty person and pretty much be proud of it is beyond me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The 41M campaign to get the young to sign up for Obamacare has begun. HHS is pitching a video contest to get the 18-30 year olds to sign up. The prize is 30K. 

I guess allowing the young to stay on their parents' health insurance until they are 26 has turned around to bite the administration in the butt. Why would they want to voluntarily sign up to spend their money on something they don't really want?

Another problem that will rear its ugly head is that the "negotiators" are not required to have any kind of a background check. Who in their right mind will tell these people the information they want about ones medical and financial status? Low information voters would fall into that category.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The 41M campaign to get the young to sign up for Obamacare has begun. HHS is pitching a video contest to get the 18-30 year olds to sign up. The prize is 30K.
> 
> I guess allowing the young to stay on their parents' health insurance until they are 26 has turned around to bite the administration in the butt. Why would they want to voluntarily sign up to spend their money on something they don't really want?
> 
> Another problem that will rear its ugly head is that the "negotiators" are not required to have any kind of a background check. Who in their right mind will tell these people the information they want about ones medical and financial status? Low information voters would fall into that category.


"Low Information" voters are the dumb ones. And they are the ones who voted for him.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have a RV also. I am a hotel/motel snob and prefer to sleep in my own bed. Ya never know what is in theirs. Itch, itch, scratch, scratch.


True as my doctor said to tear the bed apart & you see ant tiny blood spots then you have "bed bugs" so run!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This one is for my friends! Enjoy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> True as my doctor said to tear the bed apart & you see ant tiny blood spots then you have "bed bugs" so run!


Oh, dear. You can google hotels in a city to see if they have them...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. You can google hotels in a city to see if they have them...


Thanks as if I make any trips I'll sure do this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you'd appreciate this.


I think they'd enjoy it! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There are still 30 witnesses to Benghazi that have yet to be spoken to. Benghazi will not go away just because the Dems want it to.


I heard today that they'd been "forced" to sign nondisclosure agreements. How's that for a free country?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The 41M campaign to get the young to sign up for Obamacare has begun. HHS is pitching a video contest to get the 18-30 year olds to sign up. The prize is 30K.
> 
> I guess allowing the young to stay on their parents' health insurance until they are 26 has turned around to bite the administration in the butt. Why would they want to voluntarily sign up to spend their money on something they don't really want?
> 
> Another problem that will rear its ugly head is that the "negotiators" are not required to have any kind of a background check. Who in their right mind will tell these people the information they want about ones medical and financial status? Low information voters would fall into that category.


Can you believe they're actually using a game-show to hawk this mess? How humiliating for them. Sebilius looks miserable trying to get people to "play." And she SHOULD look miserable - I have no sympathy for her.

If this doesn't work - they'll start raffling off chances to appear as an unruly GUEST on the Jerry Springer show!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> "Low Information" voters are the dumb ones. And they are the ones who voted for him.


The most idiotic thing is they're spending 41 million dollars to have a game show with a $30,000 prize! DUH.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Can you believe they're actually using a game-show to hawk this mess? How humiliating for them. Sebilius looks miserable trying to get people to "play." And she SHOULD look miserable - I have no sympathy for her.
> 
> If this doesn't work - they'll start raffling off chances to appear as an unruly GUEST on the Jerry Springer show!!


Obama belongs on Jerry Springer. Fits right in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This one is for my friends! Enjoy


So cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama belongs on Jerry Springer. Fits right in.


 :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama belongs on Jerry Springer. Fits right in.


Tee Hee! That's just downright mean....BUT.....don't I LUV it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ha! I would rather have Jerry Springer as our President.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard today that they'd been "forced" to sign nondisclosure agreements. How's that for a free country?


It only emphasizes the fact that there is a cover up. The committees have to get tough and not tolerate this BS any longer. I bet the administration is hoping that the August recess will make everyone forget about the scandals.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Can you believe they're actually using a game-show to hawk this mess? How humiliating for them. Sebilius looks miserable trying to get people to "play." And she SHOULD look miserable - I have no sympathy for her.
> 
> If this doesn't work - they'll start raffling off chances to appear as an unruly GUEST on the Jerry Springer show!!


I have no sympathy either. They backed the HC plan with their eyes wide open, but their brains closed down.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I would rather have Jerry Springer as our President.


Saw Jerry Springer a couple of years ago in Nashville, Tennessee - he was hosting the "Dancing With the Stars" traveling show. Such a lovely man - nice peronality - just an all-around pleasant gentleman. And, yeah, I'd vote for Springer for President!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2013/06/06/Rep-Gowdy-Fights-Back-Tears-as-He-Slams-IRS-Official-Responsible-for-Lavish-Conferences Amen!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Saw Jerry Springer a couple of years ago in Nashville, Tennessee - he was hosting the "Dancing With the Stars" traveling show. Such a lovely man - nice peronality - just an all-around pleasant gentleman. And, yeah, I'd vote for Springer for President!


I always thought he was a bit batty until I saw him compete on DWTS. I learned to respect him for who he was more than his TV show personality.

Jerry would have hurt this country less than Obama and done more good for our country. At least Jerry has experience with and empathy for the poor and middle class and tries to get to the truth and bottom of a bad situation. More than I can say for our current Pres.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2013/06/06/Rep-Gowdy-Fights-Back-Tears-as-He-Slams-IRS-Official-Responsible-for-Lavish-Conferences Amen!


Listened to this yesterday. Liking Gowdy more everyday!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I always thought he was a bit batty until I saw him compete on DWTS. I learned to respect him for who he was more than his TV show personality.
> 
> Jerry would have hurt this country less than Obama and done more good for our country. At least Jerry has experience with and empathy for the poor and middle class and tries to get to the truth and bottom of a bad situation. More than I can say for our current Pres.


I saw Jerry Springer once, can't remember what ahe was doing. But he was talking and making a lot of sense. He's not a stupid man, by any means. I was just joking about the show.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I would rather have Jerry Springer as our President.


KPG
fits right in with the picture of you that galinipper posted wih your head up your gesiff. You folks just love filth.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Listened to this yesterday. Liking Gowdy more everyday!


KPG
still looking for the roadmap the Heaven and Hell, I guess. Hard to find the imaginary, isn't it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I always thought he was a bit batty until I saw him compete on DWTS. I learned to respect him for who he was more than his TV show personality.
> 
> Jerry would have hurt this country less than Obama and done more good for our country. At least Jerry has experience with and empathy for the poor and middle class and tries to get to the truth and bottom of a bad situation. More than I can say for our current Pres.


Jerry springer was the Mayor of Cincinnati, Ohio. He's a lawyer & considered at 1 time running for the Senate. He talked about it, but didn't. He's an extremely educated,intelligent, visionary person. He's really the 1 who conceived of the "trash talk---- it's not my baby" shows.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:



> I heard today that they'd been "forced" to sign nondisclosure agreements. How's that for a free country?


And required to take frequent lie detector tests. This is our totalitarianism at work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha!  I would rather have Jerry Springer as our President.


Me too!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

KPG, I think Huck is more unhinged than usual. What does Trey Gowdy have to do with Heaven and Hell? I find it sad that Huck doesn't realize we already have Jesus' promise of Heaven. She is a nonbeliever, so she will find Zhell soon enough.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well well what do we have here?http://www.ijreview.com/2013/08/73903-new-york-wellfare-recipients-earn-more-than-teachers/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, I think Huck is more unhinged than usual. What does Trey Gowdy have to do with Heaven and Hell? I find it sad that Huck doesn't realize we already have Jesus' promise of Heaven. She is a nonbeliever, so she will find Zhell soon enough.


She must be in hell now and also later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well well what do we have here?http://www.ijreview.com/2013/08/73903-new-york-wellfare-recipients-earn-more-than-teachers/


This is amazing. Obama is disgusting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, I think Huck is more unhinged than usual. What does Trey Gowdy have to do with Heaven and Hell? I find it sad that Huck doesn't realize we already have Jesus' promise of Heaven. She is a nonbeliever, so she will find Zhell soon enough.


Knit crazy
unhinged fits you perfectly and a dreamer as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> She must be in hell now and also later.


Lukelucy
having a heavenly time now. You see, I do not live in fear as you. Changing Religions has freed me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is amazing. Obama is disgusting.


Oh my gosh welfare pays more money to mom's than people who are just starting a new job. Wow and they want us to feel sorry for them. 60,000 a year is not chuck change. Would think young people working for a living would love to start at that level. Even college educated ones. :shock: :?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am home after a day of follies ect. Had no time to just sit and talk with Dad. Had to many things he need to get and computer was one of them. Got the guy to show us what we needed to do. He did a good job it's just that when computer was cleaned of the trojon ect. Alot had to be removed. Tried to get him back into his email account, but think his pass word was a bit off, his memory is not that good with things like that. Tried but no sucess. But got him a new cell phone and that will be good, didn't caare about cost, at least he will be able to talk with me and rest of family again. Only bad thing is his hearing is not that good. Can tell when he has not heard what is being said he say yes to it. Then will ask about it at a later time. Even when he has been told twice. I can't wait to get like that. When someone annoy's me I can drive them batty with yes and then rask the say thing about 50 times. I know I'm bad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home after a day of follies ect. Had no time to just sit and talk with Dad. Had to many things he need to get and computer was one of them. Got the guy to show us what we needed to do. He did a good job it's just that when computer was cleaned of the trojon ect. Alot had to be removed. Tried to get him back into his email account, but think his pass word was a bit off, his memory is not that good with things like that. Tried but no sucess. But got him a new cell phone and that will be good, didn't caare about cost, at least he will be able to talk with me and rest of family again. Only bad thing is his hearing is not that good. Can tell when he has not heard what is being said he say yes to it. Then will ask about it at a later time. Even when he has been told twice. I can't wait to get like that. When someone annoy's me I can drive them batty with yes and then rask the say thing about 50 times. I know I'm bad.


Yes, you're shameless, Yarnie! Don't ever change!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

road map to heaven:
Believing in Jesus Christ son of God, and in the holy spirit that he hung on the cross for all mankind and wants all to come on to him and be forgiven. Asking for your sins to be forgiven, believing with child like faith. Reading the Bible. Taking up the cross everday. Knowing he is with you always even to the end of time. Knowing that you will be in heaven one day.

Road map to hell: believing in worldly things worldly Gods and letting Satan have complete control over every thing you say or do. Leting Satans lies be your guide through life. Then when standing before God at judgement time saying you were not told you did not know, and having God say to you be gone I know you not, then living in hell for eternity. Not complete but gives one an idea of which way to go. Easy to go one way harder to go the right way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The roadmap to Heaven and Hell are the same as the roadmap of the wind.
> 
> You can't see it here on earth, but you see its results.
> 
> The only difference is when you reach Heaven or Hell you can't change your mind.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This one is for my friends! Enjoy


 :-D thanks for the chuckle Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Your description is much better than mine.


I like yours righ to the point :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West coast Kitty, have you seen the new faux fur yarn. I saw shawl and hat made from it. I wonder if you think it is worth using?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Can you tell I am getting tired. spelling righ with out the t.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This one is for my friends! Enjoy


good one Janie I needed a good laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you'd appreciate this.


You imp you I love it. ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2013/06/06/Rep-Gowdy-Fights-Back-Tears-as-He-Slams-IRS-Official-Responsible-for-Lavish-Conferences Amen!


I'm not familiar with him, but I liked what he said. The same is true here (and probably everywhere else) - ours went on team building and organizational meetings on a Carribean cruise ship


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The roadmap to Heaven and Hell are the same as the roadmap of the wind.
> 
> You can't see it here on earth, but you see its results.
> 
> The only difference is when you reach Heaven or Hell you can't change your mind.


You are so right. No taking back the decision . Hell is knowing that God is God and you will be separated from Him forever. Sadist thing of all time . Can't sit on the fence. It is either choose Jesus or not. Heaven or Hell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB and WCK thank you for Jeannie I love it what a giggle that is. She is funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB and WCK thank you for Jeannie I love it what a giggle that is. She is funny.


I am glad you found her. She will make you laugh until you cry. Merry heart is good like a medicine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home after a day of follies ect. Had no time to just sit and talk with Dad. Had to many things he need to get and computer was one of them. Got the guy to show us what we needed to do. He did a good job it's just that when computer was cleaned of the trojon ect. Alot had to be removed. Tried to get him back into his email account, but think his pass word was a bit off, his memory is not that good with things like that. Tried but no sucess. But got him a new cell phone and that will be good, didn't caare about cost, at least he will be able to talk with me and rest of family again. Only bad thing is his hearing is not that good. Can tell when he has not heard what is being said he say yes to it. Then will ask about it at a later time. Even when he has been told twice. I can't wait to get like that. When someone annoy's me I can drive them batty with yes and then rask the say thing about 50 times. I know I'm bad.


You're too funny! Glad your dad has what he needs to talk to everyone again. When I called my parents tonight was told they just missed being stuck in the elevator. They just opened the door to their apartment when the power went off, a couple of minutes earlier and it wouldn't have been a happy story.

My dad has a special phone for hearing impaired that is a land line so it still works even if there is a power failure. This is a great phone - it automatically makes the sound louder so Dad can hear us without having to raise our voices. But then maybe your Dad is like you and likes to keep you on your toes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> road map to heaven:
> Believing in Jesus Christ son of God, and in the holy spirit that he hung on the cross for all mankind and wants all to come on to him and be forgiven. Asking for your sins to be forgiven, believing with child like faith. Reading the Bible. Taking up the cross everday. Knowing he is with you always even to the end of time. Knowing that you will be in heaven one day.
> 
> Road map to hell: believing in worldly things worldly Gods and letting Satan have complete control over every thing you say or do. Leting Satans lies be your guide through life. Then when standing before God at judgement time saying you were not told you did not know, and having God say to you be gone I know you not, then living in hell for eternity. Not complete but gives one an idea of which way to go. Easy to go one way harder to go the right way.


You've got it right Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West coast Kitty, have you seen the new faux fur yarn. I saw shawl and hat made from it. I wonder if you think it is worth using?


There have been a few really nice faux fur yarns over the last few years (and some not so nice). The new ones for this winter seem really nice, should be arriving in soon. I like them best as a trim - border on hats, shawls, mitts


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB and WCK thank you for Jeannie I love it what a giggle that is. She is funny.


I had to share the bungee jumping link with a lot of our Island friends since it's so near by. Asked them if they had any plans for the weekend after Valentines next year


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh welfare pays more money to mom's than people who are just starting a new job. Wow and they want us to feel sorry for them. 60,000 a year is not chuck change. Would think young people working for a living would love to start at that level. Even college educated ones. :shock: :?


Say, if Welfare pays that much in NYC I'll look into moving! That is a good years salary. I probably wouldn't qualify because I'm sick!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

A President with uncanny timing and abilities:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wrRTau5jusU


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

If some of you who might wonder who the Republicans might run for president in the next election, you must remember the former Governor of Indiana, Mitch Daniels! They were planning to run him but decided to make it later as he is now the president of Purdue University until the next election.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm liking Cruz and Gowdy among others. Cruz is a junior Senator and that will be an issue, but I like him a lot. Trey comes from the House and that is not usually a successful endeavor either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A President with uncanny timing and abilities:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wrRTau5jusU


That was great thanks. He was a jewel!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was great thanks. He was a jewel!


He did so much for our country but could always deliver a great joke within his speeches.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We have this moon yesterday & today.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm out for therapy & DH said why don't we have lunch out for a change. Now to decide what I'll want to eat--decisions, decisions!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had to share the bungee jumping link with a lot of our Island friends since it's so near by. Asked them if they had any plans for the weekend after Valentines next year


 :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Had to post this picture of my grandpa.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today is Dh's and my 43 years together. It has been the best of times and the worst of times. Guess we DID know what we were doing. When we were in New Orleans on our Honeymoon we met an older gentlemen on the tour bus. He asked us if we were newlyweds. When we said yes he told us to always give more that you feel like you are getting. I have tried to do what he said. It was excellent advice. Enjoy your lunch with your Dh Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A President with uncanny timing and abilities:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wrRTau5jusU


Very nice! He was so good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm out for therapy & DH said why don't we have lunch out for a change. Now to decide what I'll want to eat--decisions, decisions!


What a nice treat! I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm liking Cruz and Gowdy among others. Cruz is a junior Senator and that will be an issue, but I like him a lot. Trey comes from the House and that is not usually a successful endeavor either.


I like them both. I also like Rand Paul a lot. How about a Paul/Palin ticket? Just kidding - I don't think she'd ever go for VP again. But it does have a nice sound to it.

Maybe Palin/Paul!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Had to post this picture of my grandpa.


Very nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is Dh's and my 43 years together. It has been the best of times and the worst of times. Guess we DID know what we were doing. When we were in New Orleans on our Honeymoon we met an older gentlemen on the tour bus. He asked us if we were newlyweds. When we said yes he told us to always give more that you feel like you are getting. I have tried to do what he said. It was excellent advice. Enjoy your lunch with your Dh Janie.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is Dh's and my 43 years together. It has been the best of times and the worst of times. .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I like them both. I also like Rand Paul a lot. How about a Paul/Palin ticket? Just kidding - I don't think she'd ever go for VP again. But it does have a nice sound to it.
> 
> Maybe Palin/Paul!


I like Paul Ryan as well. Some of the Repub Governors too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you dear friend! You know I love flowers! :thumbup: Thanks Joeys and Bonnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you dear friend! You know I love flowers! :thumbup:


 :-D Yep - that's why I took such a photo for you and your dear DH!

Had a heck of a time getting the words to line up in the proper color in my viewfinder ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This sounds good and easy for fall. For the Cake:
1 Yellow Cake Mix
1 15 ounce can of pumpkin puree

For the Glaze:
1-1/2 cups powdered sugar
3 Tablespoons apple cider
3/4 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice

Empty the contents of the boxed cake mix and pumpkin puree into a large bowl. Using a hand-mixer or stand mixer beat until well incorporated. The batter will be very thick, but will come together nicely.

Pour batter into a greased 7 x 11 X 2 pan. This is the small, rectangular-sized pan from your Pyrex set. You know the set you had to have when you got married and rarely ever used all the pieces. Finally, you have a use for it.

Bake at 350 degrees for 28 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Do not over bake.

Let cool for 5-10 minutes in the pan, then flip onto a platter.

Make the glaze while you're waiting.

Combine powdered sugar, apple cider and pumpkin pie spice. Glaze should be thick but pourable. Add more sugar or cider if needed. Pour over the cake while still warm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm liking Cruz and Gowdy among others. Cruz is a junior Senator and that will be an issue, but I like him a lot. Trey comes from the House and that is not usually a successful endeavor either.


Yes me too. But Rand Paul too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Love the sound of this Fall cake. Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't believe this one!http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/20/abortion-clinic-offering-sunday-coupon-ups-ante-with-sexy-white-women-ad-81923


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Let Me fill you with My Joy and Peace. They flow into you as you sit quietly in My Presence, trusting Me in the depths of your being. These blessings are essential for nourishing your soul. The Joy of the Lord is your strength, so don't neglect this delightful gift. It is for all times and all circumstances, though sometimes you have to search for it. You also need My Peace at all times, and I bestow it on you freely as you trust in Me.

Remember that I am the God of hope. The hope I offer is not wishful thinking. It is absolutely certain, even though it refers to things not yet fully realized. It is utterly secure because I Myself obtained it through My finished work on the cross. This hope is the foundation of the Joy and Peace you find in Me. No matter how hard your life may be at this time, you have full assurance that endless delight awaits you in heaven, where I have prepared a place for you. As you ponder this glorious truth, you can enjoy hope that overflows by the Power of the Holy Spirit.

May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. -Romans 15:13


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am wondering about John Kacik, Ohio's governor. I heard him on a news show last weekend, and he has done a lot to improve that state's finances. I think he has the grit to make hard choices, and he is a conservative. Winning Ohio would help too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CB, the cake sounds very good. I'll try it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. half brain working here today. Song for me Oh what a night???? The rest does not apply.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had to share the bungee jumping link with a lot of our Island friends since it's so near by. Asked them if they had any plans for the weekend after Valentines next year


your nasty but I am laughing here. Must give them a laugh too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh bumkin you both made it through the worst of times, and the best of times . Yea and may today and the rest of your lives together keep you both strong and the love keep growing. HAPPY ANNIVERSARY.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A President with uncanny timing and abilities:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wrRTau5jusU


Oh thank you, isn't it funny that Regan can make us laugh and Obama can make us cry. Sad isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We have this moon yesterday & today.


Miss it last night hope to catch it tonight. Want to bet don't make it? :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Had to post this picture of my grandpa.


I like your grandpa, he looks like a man I would enjoy getting to know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This sounds good and easy for fall. For the Cake:
> 1 Yellow Cake Mix
> 1 15 ounce can of pumpkin puree
> 
> ...


sounds good and easy to make. Will give it a try. thanks


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Let Me fill you with My Joy and Peace. They flow into you as you sit quietly in My Presence, trusting Me in the depths of your being. These blessings are essential for nourishing your soul. The Joy of the Lord is your strength, so don't neglect this delightful gift. It is for all times and all circumstances, though sometimes you have to search for it. You also need My Peace at all times, and I bestow it on you freely as you trust in Me.
> 
> Remember that I am the God of hope. The hope I offer is not wishful thinking. It is absolutely certain, even though it refers to things not yet fully realized. It is utterly secure because I Myself obtained it through My finished work on the cross. This hope is the foundation of the Joy and Peace you find in Me. No matter how hard your life may be at this time, you have full assurance that endless delight awaits you in heaven, where I have prepared a place for you. As you ponder this glorious truth, you can enjoy hope that overflows by the Power of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. -Romans 15:13


thank you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am wondering about John Kacik, Ohio's governor. I heard him on a news show last weekend, and he has done a lot to improve that state's finances. I think he has the grit to make hard choices, and he is a conservative. Winning Ohio would help too.


I for one just want an honest Person who will govern this country the way it should be, and if make a mistake admit it. I would like a President who had the likes of Lincoln, Harry Truman, Regan(for humor) and the rest who knew how to govern.

I do not want another one who knows nothing but how to cause more problems and lies and doesn't not know how to govern.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We have this moon yesterday & today.


Janeway
never have to check the calendar or the sky, just check what is being posted here and full Moon is confirmed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We have this moon yesterday & today.


I love watching the full moon - if it isn't cloudy, I can see it reflected in the lake and it is just so beautiful. I've tried to take a picture of it but we don't have the right camera to get a good night time shot


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm out for therapy & DH said why don't we have lunch out for a change. Now to decide what I'll want to eat--decisions, decisions!


Enjoy your lunch date


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Had to post this picture of my grandpa.


That's a nice photo Jane. You're lucky to have old family photos to pass on as part of the family history to your girls and grands


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is Dh's and my 43 years together. It has been the best of times and the worst of times. Guess we DID know what we were doing. When we were in New Orleans on our Honeymoon we met an older gentlemen on the tour bus. He asked us if we were newlyweds. When we said yes he told us to always give more that you feel like you are getting. I have tried to do what he said. It was excellent advice. Enjoy your lunch with your Dh Janie.


Happy Anniversary CB and having gone thru the worst of times, may the future only hold blessings for you

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4257681949088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Let Me fill you with My Joy and Peace. They flow into you as you sit quietly in My Presence, trusting Me in the depths of your being. These blessings are essential for nourishing your soul. The Joy of the Lord is your strength, so don't neglect this delightful gift. It is for all times and all circumstances, though sometimes you have to search for it. You also need My Peace at all times, and I bestow it on you freely as you trust in Me.
> 
> Remember that I am the God of hope. The hope I offer is not wishful thinking. It is absolutely certain, even though it refers to things not yet fully realized. It is utterly secure because I Myself obtained it through My finished work on the cross. This hope is the foundation of the Joy and Peace you find in Me. No matter how hard your life may be at this time, you have full assurance that endless delight awaits you in heaven, where I have prepared a place for you. As you ponder this glorious truth, you can enjoy hope that overflows by the Power of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. -Romans 15:13


my reflections for today - thanks CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary CB and having gone thru the worst of times, may the future only hold blessings for you
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4257681949088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thank you! XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> having a heavenly time now. You see, I do not live in fear as you. Changing Religions has freed me.


http://hopefaithlove.com/vision-from-god/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my reflections for today - thanks CB


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://hopefaithlove.com/vision-from-god/


What a wonderful testimony from a dying man. I pray that Hucking will listen with an open heart and ears. Yet, I doubt she will.

I'm so happy that Mr. Broome knew of God's Wisdom and Love and the chance of an eternal lifetime. He saw the Truth and the Life and will see Heaven and his Saviour.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful, CB. Thank you. I filed it for future reference. It could actually be a good daily reminder.
Bonnie


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm out for therapy & DH said why don't we have lunch out for a change. Now to decide what I'll want to eat--decisions, decisions!


Wine?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

As you all know I went to my DILs baby show this weekend. I know that I have previously posted pictures of the baby blankets I knit for the twins. However, I promised some pictures of my quilts. This is my State Fair blue ribbon winner that I've been impatiently waiting for grands to give them to. I also gave her a receiving blanket that was my husband's and another baby blanket that belonged to my oldest who is now her husband. Everyone thought that was so cool to do that.

KPG, please make note of the 'corsages' she is sporting.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thumper, That is beyond beautiful... GREAT talent,also congrats on your growing family and best wishes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> As you all know I went to my DILs baby show this weekend. I know that I have previously posted pictures of the baby blankets I knit for the twins. However, I promised some pictures of my quilts. This is my State Fair blue ribbon winner that I've been impatiently waiting for grands to give them to. I also gave her a receiving blanket that was my husband's and another baby blanket that belonged to my oldest who is now her husband. Everyone thought that was so cool to do that.
> 
> KPG, please make note of the 'corsages' she is sporting.


Yay! Those were the first thing I noticed as I scrolled down the photo and then the one blue, one pink, flip - flops. Too cute! It is all about feet don't you know ... I love tiny socks. Glad things went well. Your quilt is gorgeous and love the sentiment behind the receiving blankets. 
Best!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Anniversary! and many more.


Happy Anniversary CB. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I noticed the flip-flops, too - very cute! She's very pretty.

Your quilt is beautiful! How do you have time to knit when you make such intricate quilts? 

You ladies on here make me ashamed of my pittance of accomplishments. I'd better stay healthy - it's going to take me years to catch up.

Thumpbunny - it looks like your lovely dil was having a great time!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Has Obama yet declared that the Australian student (white) killed by two blacks and a minority looks like what his son would like like? If he did make that speech already, I missed it.

Is our President half black and then half white or is he half white and then half black. I forget.

The death of the high-achieving Australian student is sickening. According to Obama, racism still exists (against blacks) and must be stopped - no kidding? 

Get that party started with you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> As you all know I went to my DILs baby show this weekend. I know that I have previously posted pictures of the baby blankets I knit for the twins. However, I promised some pictures of my quilts. This is my State Fair blue ribbon winner that I've been impatiently waiting for grands to give them to. I also gave her a receiving blanket that was my husband's and another baby blanket that belonged to my oldest who is now her husband. Everyone thought that was so cool to do that.
> 
> KPG, please make note of the 'corsages' she is sporting.


So pretty Thumper. I am also a quilter, and you do great work. She's a pretty girl. You will have beautiful grand-babies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well well what do we have here?http://www.ijreview.com/2013/08/73903-new-york-wellfare-recipients-earn-more-than-teachers/


We have the truth here. Welfare pays, working for an honest living does not. The libs have certainly turned a blind eye to this fact.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Has Obama yet declared that the Australian student (white) killed by two blacks and a minority looks like him? If he did make that speech already, I missed it.
> 
> Is our President half black and then half white or is he half white and then half black. I forget.
> 
> ...


I was running an errand and listening to Fox News. They had Dr. Keith Ablow, a psychiatrist, analyzing what would cause the teenagers to kill the young Australian student. He indicated they had a psychiatric problem, and I thought to myself, "All three of them? Dr. Ablow, what is the likelihood that all three had a diagnosable mental disorder?" Not likely.

This is a symptom of lack of morals. They don't exhibit a conscience or an understanding of empathy. I think that we have a generation of people without the knowledge of right and wrong. This behavior was immoral, and these were not mentally-ill teens. They were never taught right from wrong.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Want to bet they, all three teens, come from broken homes - single parent - probably mother only - and the households receive welfare, food stamps, free assistance and or govt subsidies?

I also bet none of the three families practice the Christian religion either.

I'll bet they listened to wrap-crap music and were gang members too or at least wished to be.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I was running an errand and listening to Fox News. They had Dr. Keith Ablow, a psychiatrist, analyzing what would cause the teenagers to kill the young Australian student. He indicated they had a psychiatric problem, and I thought to myself, "All three of them? Dr. Ablow, what is the likelihood that all three had a diagnosable mental disorder?" Not likely.
> 
> This is a symptom of lack of morals. They don't exhibit a conscience or an understanding of empathy. I think that we have a generation of people without the knowledge of right and wrong. This behavior was immoral, and these were not mentally-ill teens. They were never taught right from wrong.


We are all told, ad nauseum, that we _can't_ judge. So, if we can't judge, how are the young generation of today to know right from wrong?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Want to bet they, all three teens, come from broken homes - single parent - probably mother only - and the households receive welfare, food stamps, free assistance and or govt subsidies?
> 
> I also bet none of the three families practice the Christian religion either.
> 
> I'll bet they listened to wrap-crap music and were gang members too or at least wished to be.


I'm willing to bet that the teens are doing poorly in school as well. Have priors, maybe?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Has Obama yet declared that the Australian student (white) killed by two blacks and a minority looks like him? If he did make that speech already, I missed it.
> 
> Is our President half black and then half white or is he half white and then half black. I forget.
> 
> ...


Obama may not have enough sense to care, but the rest of the country seems to. Thank goodness. What a sad, sad story. What's going on - so many hate-filled teenagers - with weapons!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We have the truth here. Welfare pays, working for an honest living does not. The libs have certainly turned a blind eye to this fact.


Control a country by making as many as possible dependent on the government. Socialist? Not so sure. Maybe he really wants to be a dictator.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I was running an errand and listening to Fox News. They had Dr. Keith Ablow, a psychiatrist, analyzing what would cause the teenagers to kill the young Australian student. He indicated they had a psychiatric problem, and I thought to myself, "All three of them? Dr. Ablow, what is the likelihood that all three had a diagnosable mental disorder?" Not likely.
> 
> This is a symptom of lack of morals. They don't exhibit a conscience or an understanding of empathy. I think that we have a generation of people without the knowledge of right and wrong. This behavior was immoral, and these were not mentally-ill teens. They were never taught right from wrong.


You are exactly right. In fact, Fox had another shrink on early saying just what you and I already knew. Why are we so smart and they're so dumb? These kids are perverse, they are twisted. They make me think of clones, people without souls. Marauders, just wandering around looking for kicks. And armed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> As you all know I went to my DILs baby show this weekend. I know that I have previously posted pictures of the baby blankets I knit for the twins. However, I promised some pictures of my quilts. This is my State Fair blue ribbon winner that I've been impatiently waiting for grands to give them to. I also gave her a receiving blanket that was my husband's and another baby blanket that belonged to my oldest who is now her husband. Everyone thought that was so cool to do that.
> 
> KPG, please make note of the 'corsages' she is sporting.


Beautiful quilt. What a nice idea with the receiving blankets.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I was running an errand and listening to Fox News. They had Dr. Keith Ablow, a psychiatrist, analyzing what would cause the teenagers to kill the young Australian student. He indicated they had a psychiatric problem, and I thought to myself, "All three of them? Dr. Ablow, what is the likelihood that all three had a diagnosable mental disorder?" Not likely.
> 
> This is a symptom of lack of morals. They don't exhibit a conscience or an understanding of empathy. I think that we have a generation of people without the knowledge of right and wrong. This behavior was immoral, and these were not mentally-ill teens. They were never taught right from wrong.


It is also being said that the 3 were driving around with nothing to do and decided to shoot someone. The victim did absolutely nothing to them at any time, it was purely a random act. There is no purpose in their lives. They should all be put away for the rest of their lives.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It is also being said that the 3 were driving around with nothing to do and decided to shoot someone. The victim did absolutely nothing to them at any time, it was purely a random act. There is no purpose in their lives. They should all be put away for the rest of their lives.


Oklahoma has the death penalty I believe - yay!

On second thought, they'll not be tried as adults so we'll have to pay to keep them for the rest of their worthless lives no doubt.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> We are all told, ad nauseum, that we _can't_ judge. So, if we can't judge, how are the young generation of today to know right from wrong?


I don't think we can judge whether someone has committed an act so grievous that they won't go to heaven. That is up to God. We can warn people that they are not living up to what God expects. We were given laws by God to guide our moral lives and responsibility by God to teach our children those morals. We don't have the power to judge people guilty of crimes unless we are a judge or serving on a jury. But, we can judge in our own minds when an action is outside the law (God's laws and public laws) and bring public censure for their lapses. We can teach young people and their parents that their acts are wrong. That is society's duty and ours.

Personally, these boys needed a smack down from their parents a long time ago. I suspect this was not the first sign these parents had of selfish, violent, or immoral behavior. It is the parent's fault that they did not instill moral behavior and punish behavior that was wrong from the time they could walk and talk. It is too late by 17. Their immoral character is now formed and their lives will be ruined.

Has anyone seen the supposedly humorous ad on TV that shown a little boy of about 4 stripping his clothes off in the backseat of a car and throwing the clothes out the car's window? The mother tries telling him, "If I have to wear clothes, you have to wear clothes." I asked myself, "What is she thinking?" Stop the car. Spank his bare behind. Tell him that is just a sample of what he will get if he ever does it again. If it does, spank him harder. Yell at him. Take away supper. Put him to bed immediately after school. The ad wants us to see this behavior as funny. I don't see it that way. That child is flouting authority, and I wouldn't tolerate it. If a parent doesn't break the child's behavior now, he will get much worse in the future.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oklahoma has the death penalty I believe - yay!
> 
> On second thought, they'll not be tried as adults so we'll have to pay to keep them for the rest of their worthless lives no doubt.


I thought I heard that two boys were 17 and one was 15. The 17-year-olds could be tried as adults unless it is impossible in OK. I have heard of 15-year-olds being tried as adults, but less often.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think we can judge whether someone has committed an act so grievous that they won't go to heaven. That is up to God. We can warn people that they are not living up to what God expects. We were given laws by God to guide our moral lives and responsibility by God to teach our children those morals. We don't have the power to judge people guilty of crimes unless we are a judge or serving on a jury. But, we can judge in our own minds when an action is outside the law (God's laws and public laws) and bring public censure for their lapses. We can teach young people and their parents that their acts are wrong. That is society's duty and ours.
> 
> Personally, these boys needed a smack down from their parents a long time ago. I suspect this was not the first sign these parents had of selfish, violent, or immoral behavior. It is the parent's fault that they did not instill moral behavior and punish behavior that was wrong from the time they could walk and talk. It is too late by 17. Their immoral character is now formed and their lives will be ruined.
> 
> Has anyone seen the supposedly humorous ad on TV that shown a little boy of about 4 stripping his clothes off in the backseat of a car and throwing the clothes out the car's window? The mother tries telling him, "If I have to wear clothes, you have to wear clothes." I asked myself, "What is she thinking?" Stop the car. Spank his bare behind. Tell him that is just a sample of what he will get if he ever does it again. If it does, spank him harder. Yell at him. Take away supper. Put him to bed immediately after school. The ad wants us to see this behavior as funny. I don't see it that way. That child is flouting authority, and I wouldn't tolerate it. If a parent doesn't break the child's behavior now, he will get much worse in the future.


Spare the rod, spoil the child. Works every time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought I heard that two boys were 17 and one was 15. The 17-year-olds could be tried as adults unless it is impossible in OK. I have heard of 15-year-olds being tried as adults, but less often.


They cannot be tried as adults and receive the death penalty in OK - precedent law does not allow same.

I heard one is 17, 16 and 15.

Wonder when the Black Caucus, Al Sharpton and NAACP, etc. will begin their speeches and have a presence in OK to speak out against blacks on white crimes being racist. I'll wait ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone seen the supposedly humorous ad on TV that shown a little boy of about 4 stripping his clothes off in the backseat of a car and throwing the clothes out the car's window? The mother tries telling him, "If I have to wear clothes, you have to wear clothes." I asked myself, "What is she thinking?" Stop the car. Spank his bare behind. Tell him that is just a sample of what he will get if he ever does it again. If it does, spank him harder. Yell at him. Take away supper. Put him to bed immediately after school. The ad wants us to see this behavior as funny. I don't see it that way. That child is flouting authority, and I wouldn't tolerate it. If a parent doesn't break the child's behavior now, he will get much worse in the future.


I've always thought that the commercial was ridiculous as well. I would never have tolerated such behavior from my boys.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

The 16 & 15 year old Oklahoma teens are being charged as adults with first degree murder.

Michael Jones, the 17 year old is charged with use of a vehicle in the discharge of a weapon and accesssory to murder. He is considered a youthful offender, but all 3 will be tried in an adult court.

YES, Oklahoma does have the death penalty. If they are found guilty, why put them in prison for life? Execute them & put them out of their misery. God will then judge them.

And, President George Bush (junior - the 2nd) was correct -- some people are just evil, no other way around it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, while I was gone a lot happened! CB, Happy Anniversary! Thumper, your quilt is beautiful with exquisite work no wonder it is blue ribbon!

KPG, the flower is beautiful, good to read quotes from the rest of you.

My Grandpa took the name of James Preston (won't give last name) was my mothers dad as my dads father died a young man of Leukemia. There are very few pictures of him as he believed it would take away his spirit!

This grandpa's dad was a Texas Ranger who was under cover as he tracked down men for the other rangers but he stayed out of site. He dressed in full Indian dress & lived in the woods most of the time.

We went to Red Lobster for lunch & I had shrimp, cheese biscuit, baked potato & salad which was delicious! I was too full but it felt good to let someone else cook the meal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think we can judge whether someone has committed an act so grievous that they won't go to heaven. That is up to God. We can warn people that they are not living up to what God expects. We were given laws by God to guide our moral lives and responsibility by God to teach our children those morals. We don't have the power to judge people guilty of crimes unless we are a judge or serving on a jury. But, we can judge in our own minds when an action is outside the law (God's laws and public laws) and bring public censure for their lapses. We can teach young people and their parents that their acts are wrong. That is society's duty and ours.
> 
> Bed without supper is good because they will be so shocked, won't believe it could happen, and then it will sink in. No dinner.
> 
> ...


On a lighter note:
Saw the ad! I know what you mean. I think my grandkids are perfect, but there have been times when I thought sending one or two of them to bed without any supper would be PERFECT!

Parents don't dare spank them for fear of someone seeing and the govt taking them away. So instead of physical "abuse," they use emotional abuse. Yelling. Sometimes actually screaming!!! Time out. (past the age of two - big whoop.) Go to your room. For a while my daughter threatened to throw toys away - and DID it!! Sometimes it was hilarious. Once I was traveling with them, and she actually pretended to throw a spiderman figure out the car window. (No littering!) Well, the sweet cute little culprit cried for the longest time. Finally, he shaped up. When we stopped for lunch, funniest thing. His aunt, who was a few miles behind us, "saw it in the road and picked it up." Hilarious!

I have a photo of the same little culprit and his brother at ages 2 and 4 - in Time Out. Well, the photo shows them climbing all over each other and laughing up a storm! It's a good thing we like kids!

My son says, "It's a good thing they're cute." So right!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Want to bet they, all three teens, come from broken homes - single parent - probably mother only - and the households receive welfare, food stamps, free assistance and or govt subsidies?
> 
> I also bet none of the three families practice the Christian religion either.
> 
> I'll bet they listened to wrap-crap music and were gang members too or at least wished to be.


KPG
Thank you for making this statement.
I think you may have some points. Their fathers may have gone into Bush's idiotic Wars, got killed, their mothers have a very hard time to keep the family afloat even with two jobs and the kids are left to raise themselves. Lots of those destroyed families already and more to come. 
Keep posting. Danas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As you all know I went to my DILs baby show this weekend. I know that I have previously posted pictures of the baby blankets I knit for the twins. However, I promised some pictures of my quilts. This is my State Fair blue ribbon winner that I've been impatiently waiting for grands to give them to. I also gave her a receiving blanket that was my husband's and another baby blanket that belonged to my oldest who is now her husband. Everyone thought that was so cool to do that.
> 
> KPG, please make note of the 'corsages' she is sporting.


 The quilt is a beauty Thumper. But your dil is a doll! I noticed the 2 different flip-flops. I know you can't wait for those 2 babies. You are blessed to get one of each kind.

:thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know what you mean. I think my grandkids are perfect, but there have been times when I thought sending one of them to bed without any supper would be PERFECT!
> 
> Parents don't dare spank them for fear of the govt taking them away. So instead of physical "abuse," they use emotional abuse. Yelling. Sometimes actually screaming!!! Time out. (past the age of two - big whoop.) Go to your room. For a while my daughter threatened to throw toys away - and DID it!! Sometimes it was hilarious. Once I was traveling with them, and she actually pretended to throw a spiderman figure out the car window. (No littering!) Well, the sweet cute little culprit cried for the longest time. Finally, he shaped up. When we stopped for lunch, funniest thing. His aunt, who was a few miles behind us, "saw it in the road and picked it up." Hilarious!
> 
> ...


bonbf3
SURE hit the kids so that they learn physical abuse very early. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Do I hear a rattle of someone trying to make a statement! I have decided not to read them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> SURE hit the kids so that they learn physical abuse very early. What is wrong with you?


I never advocated hitting any kids. Re-read please.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Spare the rod, spoil the child. Works every time.


Yes it does. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 - please do not engage her. Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Do I hear a rattle of someone trying to make a statement! I have decided not to read them!


Best thing for all of us to do, me included. Thanks girl! I'm glad you got to enjoy lunch out with your hubby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is also being said that the 3 were driving around with nothing to do and decided to shoot someone. The victim did absolutely nothing to them at any time, it was purely a random act. There is no purpose in their lives. They should all be put away for the rest of their lives.


Did anyone hear of the young mother of a eleven month killed in Little Rock week? She was going down the middle of town and a truck was seen driving up to her and shooting her as they drove by. They haven't found the killer yet. Husband and whole state is very upset over this. They just came off the freeway and took a shot and left. So crazy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone hear of the young mother of a eleven month killed in Little Rock week? She was going down the middle of town and a truck was seen driving up to her and shooting her as they drove by. They haven't found the killer yet. Husband and whole state is very upset over this. They just came off the freeway and took a shot and left. So crazy!


How horrible as people are just randomly thrill killing just for fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is what registered Democrat, Camille Paglia thinks about Hillary Rodham Clinton.

It remains baffling how anyone would think that Hillary Clinton (born the same year as me) is our partys best chance. She has more sooty baggage than a 90-car freight train. And what exactly has she ever accomplished  beyond bullishly covering for her philandering husband? Shes certainly busy, busy and ever ...on the move  with the tunnel-vision workaholism of someone trying to blot out uncomfortable private thoughts

I for one think it was a very big deal that our ambassador was murdered in Benghazi. In saying I take responsibility for it as secretary of state, Hillary should have resigned immediately. The weak response by the Obama administration to that tragedy has given a huge opening to Republicans in the next presidential election. The impression has been amply given that Benghazi was treated as a public relations matter to massage rather than as the major and outrageous attack on the U.S. that it was.

Throughout history, ambassadors have always been symbolic incarnations of the sovereignty of their nations and the dignity of their leaders. Its even a key motif in King Lear. As far as Im concerned, Hillary disqualified herself for the presidency in that fist-pounding moment at a congressional hearing when she said, What difference does it make what we knew and when we knew it, Senator? Democrats have got to shake off the Clinton albatross and find new blood. The escalating instability not just in Egypt but throughout the Mideast is very ominous. There is a clash of cultures brewing in the world that may take a century or more to resolve  and there is no guarantee that the secular West will win.

Read the entire article:

http://www.salon.com/2013/08/21/camille_paglia_it_remains_baffling_how_anyone_would_think_that_hillary_clinton_is_our_partys_best_chance/See More


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, while I was gone a lot happened! CB, Happy Anniversary! Thumper, your quilt is beautiful with exquisite work no wonder it is blue ribbon!
> 
> KPG, the flower is beautiful, good to read quotes from the rest of you.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great meal - glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Thank you for making this statement.
> I think you may have some points. Their fathers may have gone into Bush's idiotic Wars, got killed, their mothers have a very hard time to keep the family afloat even with two jobs and the kids are left to raise themselves. Lots of those destroyed families already and more to come.
> Keep posting. Danas.


Doesn't matter, really, except for being a terrible waste of three lives. But no excuse for what they did. I've know lots of kids that age, and not one of them could have even brought himself to do anything like that. Something is missing - something very important.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I never advocated hitting any kids. Re-read please.


I'd be happy to accept your apology, Huck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Last Friday, my daughter fed her neighbor kids macaroni & Cheese /w sausages. my 4 yr old grandson (her nephew) was going to sneak the rest of his into the house and the garbage. I stopped him and put it in refrigerator. Later he was hungry. He ate the rest of the m&c before he got any treats. If any of her boys refuse to eat what she prepares for supper. he will go to bed without eating.
> 
> Then on Sunday he was riding a tricycle, and disappeared from the parking lot . We found him 2 blocks away riding on the sidewalk. He lost the privilege of riding anything else for the day.


Justice - swift and sure - AND based on the natural consequence of his actions. I think that's great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

KPG - posted the last three before reading your request.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> KPG - posted the last three before reading your request.


Hi! You do not have to answer to me nor even listen to me. I, however, feel it to be in everyone's best interest to not acknowledge, respond or reply, or address Huckleberry or Ingried.

Everyone, and I do mean, everyone has given her hundreds of chances to act in a respectful and dignified way to us and she does nothing but post nasty and evil comments to everything, and I mean, everything that anyone not a Liberal might post.

She is worthless to even read in my opinion and less worthy of any response.

Just my dollar's worth!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://hopefaithlove.com/vision-from-god/


thank you he said it all for all of us to hear didn't he.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As you all know I went to my DILs baby show this weekend. I know that I have previously posted pictures of the baby blankets I knit for the twins. However, I promised some pictures of my quilts. This is my State Fair blue ribbon winner that I've been impatiently waiting for grands to give them to. I also gave her a receiving blanket that was my husband's and another baby blanket that belonged to my oldest who is now her husband. Everyone thought that was so cool to do that.
> 
> KPG, please make note of the 'corsages' she is sporting.


thumper your quilt is beautiful , glad it was a good time and good memories.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think we can judge whether someone has committed an act so grievous that they won't go to heaven. That is up to God. We can warn people that they are not living up to what God expects. We were given laws by God to guide our moral lives and responsibility by God to teach our children those morals. We don't have the power to judge people guilty of crimes unless we are a judge or serving on a jury. But, we can judge in our own minds when an action is outside the law (God's laws and public laws) and bring public censure for their lapses. We can teach young people and their parents that their acts are wrong. That is society's duty and ours.
> 
> Personally, these boys needed a smack down from their parents a long time ago. I suspect this was not the first sign these parents had of selfish, violent, or immoral behavior. It is the parent's fault that they did not instill moral behavior and punish behavior that was wrong from the time they could walk and talk. It is too late by 17. Their immoral character is now formed and their lives will be ruined.
> 
> Has anyone seen the supposedly humorous ad on TV that shown a little boy of about 4 stripping his clothes off in the backseat of a car and throwing the clothes out the car's window? The mother tries telling him, "If I have to wear clothes, you have to wear clothes." I asked myself, "What is she thinking?" Stop the car. Spank his bare behind. Tell him that is just a sample of what he will get if he ever does it again. If it does, spank him harder. Yell at him. Take away supper. Put him to bed immediately after school. The ad wants us to see this behavior as funny. I don't see it that way. That child is flouting authority, and I wouldn't tolerate it. If a parent doesn't break the child's behavior now, he will get much worse in the future.


you are so so right. The parents of these boys are know reaping what they have sewn too. It is not just those boys and their crime, it is their parents crime too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: My dil will be having a cat-scan Thursday morning and back to doctor on Monday. Possibility of Major surgery.


I will be praying for her Joey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, while I was gone a lot happened! CB, Happy Anniversary! Thumper, your quilt is beautiful with exquisite work no wonder it is blue ribbon!
> 
> KPG, the flower is beautiful, good to read quotes from the rest of you.
> 
> ...


Such a nice thing to have the memories of him and sharing with us.
Also thanks for the update on what I miss for a meal and now wish I had been with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what registered Democrat, Camille Paglia thinks about Hillary Rodham Clinton.
> 
> It remains baffling how anyone would think that Hillary Clinton (born the same year as me) is our partys best chance. She has more sooty baggage than a 90-car freight train. And what exactly has she ever accomplished  beyond bullishly covering for her philandering husband? Shes certainly busy, busy and ever ...on the move  with the tunnel-vision workaholism of someone trying to blot out uncomfortable private thoughts
> 
> ...


Finial a Democrat is stepping up and putting telling the truth about Clinton and what she has done. Clear mind and trutful words. They need to hear more like her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi! You do not have to answer to me nor even listen to me. I, however, feel it to be in everyone's best interest to not acknowledge, respond or reply, or address Huckleberry or Ingried.
> 
> Everyone, and I do mean, everyone has given her hundreds of chances to act in a respectful and dignified way to us and she does nothing but post nasty and evil comments to everything, and I mean, everything that anyone not a Liberal might post.
> 
> ...


I think your words are worth more than a dollar. Wisdom is worth more then stupidity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had a day which I hope will never happen again, infact the whole summer is a summer I hope never happens again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think we can judge whether someone has committed an act so grievous that they won't go to heaven. That is up to God. We can warn people that they are not living up to what God expects. We were given laws by God to guide our moral lives and responsibility by God to teach our children those morals. We don't have the power to judge people guilty of crimes unless we are a judge or serving on a jury. But, we can judge in our own minds when an action is outside the law (God's laws and public laws) and bring public censure for their lapses. We can teach young people and their parents that their acts are wrong. That is society's duty and ours.
> 
> Personally, these boys needed a smack down from their parents a long time ago. I suspect this was not the first sign these parents had of selfish, violent, or immoral behavior. It is the parent's fault that they did not instill moral behavior and punish behavior that was wrong from the time they could walk and talk. It is too late by 17. Their immoral character is now formed and their lives will be ruined.
> 
> Has anyone seen the supposedly humorous ad on TV that shown a little boy of about 4 stripping his clothes off in the backseat of a car and throwing the clothes out the car's window? The mother tries telling him, "If I have to wear clothes, you have to wear clothes." I asked myself, "What is she thinking?" Stop the car. Spank his bare behind. Tell him that is just a sample of what he will get if he ever does it again. If it does, spank him harder. Yell at him. Take away supper. Put him to bed immediately after school. The ad wants us to see this behavior as funny. I don't see it that way. That child is flouting authority, and I wouldn't tolerate it. If a parent doesn't break the child's behavior now, he will get much worse in the future.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Spare the rod, spoil the child. Works every time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you are so so right. The parents of these boys are know reaping what they have sewn too. It is not just those boys and their crime, it is their parents crime too.


And the mother says that her son is a "good boy". Blind, blind, blind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And the mother says that her son is a "good boy". Blind, blind, blind.


I was wrong to post what I did I do not know those parents nor how they raised their son's. They may have been good parent's and have son's who didn't listen or obey their parents. I wish this to be true. But I should not judge them. I have deside instead to pray for them and their son's that one day they may look into their souls and ask for forgiveness. After all the man who hung next to Jesus on the cross, ask to be forgiven and Christ words back to him you will have to know or read for yourself. Yes they did a horrible thing. But God does not say this sin here is worst then that sin I may have committed. He doesn't judge like that, it is all the same to him sin is sin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was wrong to post what I did I do not know those parents nor how they raised their son's. They may have been good parent's and have son's who didn't listen or obey their parents. I wish this to be true. But I should not judge them. I have deside instead to pray for them and their son's that one day they may look into their souls and ask for forgiveness. After all the man who hung next to Jesus on the cross, ask to be forgiven and Christ words back to him you will have to know or read for yourself. Yes they did a horrible thing. But God does not say this sin here is worst then that sin I may have committed. He doesn't judge like that, it is all the same to him sin is sin.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Doesn't matter, really, except for being a terrible waste of three lives. But no excuse for what they did. I've know lots of kids that age, and not one of them could have even brought himself to do anything like that. Something is missing - something very important.


bonbf3
you are correct, something is missing and what is missing is a Society who cares for those who need jobs and with that comes decent housing and a good education. We as a Nation are failing most of the young. All things the Republicans are trying to make worse instead of better. Listen to your Tea Party Politicians giving speeches. They show nothing but contempt and anger and aggression, what dastard examples they are. And now they are trying to restrict millions of us Citizens from voting for a better future. Problems usually originate from the top and rarely from the bottom. And we are very top heavy with inhumanity, racism and bigotry right now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady
Thank you for acknowledging that good parents often have bad kids and it can easily go the other way as well that bad parents have good kids. The very reason that it takes a village to raise a child quite frequently.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> As you all know I went to my DILs baby show this weekend. I know that I have previously posted pictures of the baby blankets I knit for the twins. However, I promised some pictures of my quilts. This is my State Fair blue ribbon winner that I've been impatiently waiting for grands to give them to. I also gave her a receiving blanket that was my husband's and another baby blanket that belonged to my oldest who is now her husband. Everyone thought that was so cool to do that.
> 
> KPG, please make note of the 'corsages' she is sporting.


Thumper, your quilt is absolutely beautiful, I can see how it was a prize winner. Your DIL looks so happy, I'm sure it means a lot to her to have the blankets from the babies' grandpa and daddy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: My dil will be having a cat-scan Thursday morning and back to doctor on Monday. Possibility of Major surgery.


Continued prayers for her health and well being


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: My dil will be having a cat-scan Thursday morning and back to doctor on Monday. Possibility of Major surgery.


My thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd be happy to accept your apology, Huck.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And the mother says that her son is a "good boy". Blind, blind, blind.


Ew. If he's a good one what does she define as bad?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have had a day which I hope will never happen again, infact the whole summer is a summer I hope never happens again.


Yarnie I'm so very sorry that you've been having a hard time this year. You've done so much to cheer me up, I wish there was something I could do to help. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was wrong to post what I did I do not know those parents nor how they raised their son's. They may have been good parent's and have son's who didn't listen or obey their parents. I wish this to be true. But I should not judge them. I have deside instead to pray for them and their son's that one day they may look into their souls and ask for forgiveness. After all the man who hung next to Jesus on the cross, ask to be forgiven and Christ words back to him you will have to know or read for yourself. Yes they did a horrible thing. But God does not say this sin here is worst then that sin I may have committed. He doesn't judge like that, it is all the same to him sin is sin.


You have a kind and loving heart Yarnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: My dil will be having a cat-scan Thursday morning and back to doctor on Monday. Possibility of Major surgery.


I'm saying a prayer for her - hope she won't need surgery.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was wrong to post what I did I do not know those parents nor how they raised their son's. They may have been good parent's and have son's who didn't listen or obey their parents. I wish this to be true. But I should not judge them. I have deside instead to pray for them and their son's that one day they may look into their souls and ask for forgiveness. After all the man who hung next to Jesus on the cross, ask to be forgiven and Christ words back to him you will have to know or read for yourself. Yes they did a horrible thing. But God does not say this sin here is worst then that sin I may have committed. He doesn't judge like that, it is all the same to him sin is sin.


They certainly do need prayers. I think they're beyond mortal help at this point.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

People going wrong.

We will no doubt have many more people getting into trouble in the future and much of it can be directly attributed to malnutrition as young children. Malnutrition can result in brain disorders. We are seeing it already but it will get much worse since millions of children are going to bed hungry every day and now the Republicans are cutting funds for School Lunches, the only decent meal many children are getting. 

Folks be proud of your Party if you support this kind of inhumane behavior. Of course the politicians never suffer hunger and if they need luxuries like expensive Wedding Cakes, they do as Gov. McDonnell and his family have done, pressure Corporations to provide it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thumper, your quilt is absolutely beautiful, I can see how it was a prize winner. Your DIL looks so happy, I'm sure it means a lot to her to have the blankets from the babies' grandpa and daddy


Thumper and west coast kitty, am I losing my mind? I do NOT see the quilt. i saw the one from the shower. Is there another? Blankety-blank computer! :evil:

Oh, my - I'm not going crazy. I'm already there! Never mind this post - I thought there was a second quilt that Thumpbunny had posted. Bang my head against a brick wall! I'm sorry. I must apologize also to my faithful computer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie I'm so very sorry that you've been having a hard time this year. You've done so much to cheer me up, I wish there was something I could do to help. I'll keep you in my prayers.


So will I, Yarnie. You are a treasure.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Guns:

The NRA has been trying to convince us that the Government wants guns to become registered because the government wants to keep track of us. W E L L, it turns out that the NRA has been tracking millions of Gun owners very secretly. Always wondered how they got my address as a gun owner and kept me listed as one of their members, which I have NEVER been. Well, I took instructions from an NRA Member and that is how they got a hold of it. I shall have to check into such illegal use of my personal information.
Actually that will be a great pleasure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thumper and west coast kitty, am I losing my mind? I do NOT see the quilt. i saw the one from the shower. Is there another? Blankety-blank computer! :evil:
> 
> Oh, my - I'm not going crazy. I'm already there! Never mind this post - I thought there was a second quilt that Thumpbunny had posted. Bang my head against a brick wall! I'm sorry. I must apologize also to my faithful computer.


Go to page 72 and look at Thumper's post a few down to see the beautiful dil and quilt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thumper and west coast kitty, am I losing my mind? I do NOT see the quilt. i saw the one from the shower. Is there another? Blankety-blank computer! :evil:


Your mind is safe and sound Bonnie - I was referring to the quilt from the shower (Thumper mentioned it had won a blue ribbon at the Fair)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go to page 72 and look at Thumper's post a few down to see the beautiful dil and quilt.


I know - I did see both, and the cute flip-flops - even responded! I read WCK's post too quickly and thought she was talking about a second quilt. I must stop embarrassing myself this way!

Thanks for the help, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your mind is safe and sound Bonnie - I was referring to the quilt from the shower (Thumper mentioned it had won a blue ribbon at the Fair)


Thank you. I finally figured that out. Maybe I'd better just go to bed before I hurt myself - or my poor mistreated computer!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> from another KPer
> 
> "And Then It Is Winter" (Words of wisdom)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194252-1.html


I just received this same email from a friend today. It's very good.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How horrible as people are just randomly thrill killing just for fun!


The liberals have negated religion and morals in many lives. Teaching dependance on the government, teaching that morality is relative, and teaching that lying to the public is acceptable. We are reaping the whirlwind of this. No one can respect the liberal government officials because they are immoral. Few respect themselves because deep down they know they are either government tyrants or fools giving up what made America special -self-reliance. You can give people free food, free housing, and welfare, but you can't give them self-esteem. That has to be earned and liberals can't achieve that. They are hopeless ideologues and fools for Obama, the tyrant.

These boys are the product of a liberal society - immoral, with wasted lives.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: My dil will be having a cat-scan Thursday morning and back to doctor on Monday. Possibility of Major surgery.


I will be praying for her Joey and holding all of you in my thoughts tomorrow . LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The liberals have negated religion and morals in many lives. Teaching dependance on the government, teaching that morality is relative, and teaching that lying to the public is acceptable. We are reaping the whirlwind of this. No one can respect the liberal government officials because they are immoral. Few respect themselves because deep down they know they are either government tyrants or fools giving up what made America special -self-reliance. You can give people free food, free housing, and welfare, but you can't give them self-esteem. That has to be earned and liberals can't achieve that. They are hopeless ideologues and fools for Obama, the tyrant.
> 
> These boys are the product of a liberal society - immoral, with wasted lives.


I agree - you said it well.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> And the mother says that her son is a "good boy". Blind, blind, blind.


That blindness is why he is as he is. No one has ever told him his behavior makes him a disappointment. No one has taught him to take responsibility for his actions. No one has meted out a punishment for misbehavior. No one has embarrassed him for his behavior in front of friends and family. They used to put people in stocks. Now parents can't publicly punish children. This is the result. Embarrassment is crucial to development of a conscience. The threat of others knowing you erred is key to teaching a young person to monitor their actions and conform to society's rules.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The liberals have negated religion and morals in many lives. Teaching dependance on the government, teaching that morality is relative, and teaching that lying to the public is acceptable.


Are you saying that it's only fear of God's wrath that keeps people from lying, stealing, and committing acts of murder? Good grief!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

No one ever went on a killing spree because they were hungry. This is the liberals fault. Moral rot is what makes a killer, and liberals are moral deviates.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That blindness is why he is as he is. No one has ever told him his behavior makes him a disappointment. No one has taught him to take responsibility for his actions. No one has meted out a punishment for misbehavior. No one has embarrassed him for his behavior in front of friends and family. They used to put people in stocks. Now parents can't publicly punish children. This is the result. Embarrassment is crucial to development of a conscience. The threat of others knowing you erred is key to teaching a young person to monitor their actions and conform to society's rules.


Here it is again--you're advocating outer controls, ie public humiliation and/or God's wrath to keep people in line. Do most of us not have a conscience that lets us know when we've erred?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you saying that it's only fear of God's wrath that keeps people from lying, stealing, and committing acts of murder? Good grief!


Gotta say when I was growing up in the 40's & 50's, well yes, the fear of God's wrath was taught me...& the wrath of our Catholic priest.....& the wrath of our nuns.....& the wrath of our Mom.....& the worst possible of all the wrath of our Dad. Didn't want my Daddy to mete out his punishment to me....so yeah, all of the above kept me on the straight & VERY narrow path. A shame many parents today are afraid to punish their kids in some form or fashion for their misdeeds. They are NOT doing their kids any favors by looking the other way & saying "My child would not do that." Yes, your child very well might do that if they thought they could get away with their misdeeds with no punishment from an authority figure. Many times I've said to myself I wish my parents had been even stricter with me. But I always knew they loved me & wanted me to grow into a good person. Thanks Mommy & Daddy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shivers my timbers too.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> never have to check the calendar or the sky, just check what is being posted here and full Moon is confirmed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Gotta say when I was growing up in the 40's & 50's, well yes, the fear of God's wrath was taught me...& the wrath of our Catholic priest.....& the wrath of our nuns.....& the wrath of our Mom.....& the worst possible of all the wrath of our Dad. Didn't want my Daddy to mete out his punishment to me....so yeah, all of the above kept me on the straight & VERY narrow path. A shame many parents today are afraid to punish their kids in some form or fashion for their misdeeds. They are NOT doing their kids any favors by looking the other way & saying "My child would not do that." Yes, your child very well might do that if they thought they could get away with their misdeeds with no punishment from an authority figure. Many times I've said to myself I wish my parents had been even stricter with me. But I always knew they loved me & wanted me to grow into a good person. Thanks Mommy & Daddy.


We didn't want to "get into trouble" either; partly for the risk of punishment, but even more because we didn't want to disappoint our parents, other family, teachers etc. Babies aren't born with a conscience, they need to be taught right from wrong and that there are consequences for bad behaviour and disobedience. There seems to be a growing trend for lack of personal accountability and responsibility and if you don't feel it yourself, you can't teach it to your children. So often we hear "it isn't my fault". To make matters worse, the legal system and government enables this behaviour and makes it ever easier for people to avoid personal responsibility


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Gotta say when I was growing up in the 40's & 50's, well yes, the fear of God's wrath was taught me...& the wrath of our Catholic priest.....& the wrath of our nuns.....& the wrath of our Mom.....& the worst possible of all the wrath of our Dad. Didn't want my Daddy to mete out his punishment to me....so yeah, all of the above kept me on the straight & VERY narrow path. A shame many parents today are afraid to punish their kids in some form or fashion for their misdeeds. They are NOT doing their kids any favors by looking the other way & saying "My child would not do that." Yes, your child very well might do that if they thought they could get away with their misdeeds with no punishment from an authority figure. Many times I've said to myself I wish my parents had been even stricter with me. But I always knew they loved me & wanted me to grow into a good person. Thanks Mommy & Daddy.


Georgiegirl,
I agree - and some parents act like children themselves - tied to their ipads, their iphones, their X-boxes, their video games, their running schedules, work schedules, workout schedules. Too busy with their own pursuits to notice that their children are "dying on the vine," turning to those same things - and worse, like violent games and music, promiscuity, drugs, gangs, violence - to fill the emptiness inside them. And when that fails, sometimes suicide.

Soon we will have the "empty" generation - devoid of human relationships and devoid of empathy.

Why do people turn to these things? I believe it's because we are all trying to fill a void, an emptiness inside. I think it's in all of us, a yearning for something more. It's an emptiness that can't be filled by diversions. It's a spiritual emptiness, a loneliness of the soul which believes that in the end it is alone.

A spiritual reawakening is needed. A spiritual curiosity, nurturing of the soul, desire for goodness, caring for others, the search for God - are no longer an integral part of our lives. 
In those things, pursuits beyond ourselves, we can find the "common ground" that eludes us; therein lies the sense of belonging that human beings seek. That's what I think.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Continued prayers for her health and well being


Yes, continued prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That blindness is why he is as he is. No one has ever told him his behavior makes him a disappointment. No one has taught him to take responsibility for his actions. No one has meted out a punishment for misbehavior. No one has embarrassed him for his behavior in front of friends and family. They used to put people in stocks. Now parents can't publicly punish children. This is the result. Embarrassment is crucial to development of a conscience. The threat of others knowing you erred is key to teaching a young person to monitor their actions and conform to society's rules.


Knit Crazy,

I totally agree with you. Question: When someone has been brought up with no discipline, what would their marriage be like?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Soon we will have the "empty" generation - devoid of human relationships and devoid of empathy.


Empathy, yes--but I don't hear anyone talking about refraining from sin to avoid hurting others. There's something a bit peculiar about all this talk of staying on the straight and narrow because of fear of punishment and/or public humiliation. Doesn't anyone have a conscience that springs into action when they contemplate doing something wrong?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The liberals have negated religion and morals in many lives. Teaching dependance on the government, teaching that morality is relative, and teaching that lying to the public is acceptable. We are reaping the whirlwind of this. No one can respect the liberal government officials because they are immoral. Few respect themselves because deep down they know they are either government tyrants or fools giving up what made America special -self-reliance. You can give people free food, free housing, and welfare, but you can't give them self-esteem. That has to be earned and liberals can't achieve that. They are hopeless ideologues and fools for Obama, the tyrant.
> 
> These boys are the product of a liberal society - immoral, with wasted lives.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Empathy, yes--but I don't hear anyone talking about refraining from sin to avoid hurting others. There's something a bit peculiar about all this talk of staying on the straight and narrow because of fear of punishment and/or public humiliation. Doesn't anyone have a conscience that springs into action when they contemplate doing something wrong?


A conscience needs to be developed. Some sociopaths never have one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Gotta say when I was growing up in the 40's & 50's, well yes, the fear of God's wrath was taught me...& the wrath of our Catholic priest.....& the wrath of our nuns.....& the wrath of our Mom.....& the worst possible of all the wrath of our Dad. Didn't want my Daddy to mete out his punishment to me....so yeah, all of the above kept me on the straight & VERY narrow path. A shame many parents today are afraid to punish their kids in some form or fashion for their misdeeds. They are NOT doing their kids any favors by looking the other way & saying "My child would not do that." Yes, your child very well might do that if they thought they could get away with their misdeeds with no punishment from an authority figure. Many times I've said to myself I wish my parents had been even stricter with me. But I always knew they loved me & wanted me to grow into a good person. Thanks Mommy & Daddy.


I agree. The Liberal moms and dads (if there is one in the home) today treat their children like snowflakes. There is no discipline and the parents want to be their own childrens' friends instead of their parents. It is pathetic and the downfall and dumbing down of our entire Nation. Gone is teaching a child personal morals, ethics, responsibility, the love of a God, intelligence, manners, compassion, etc.

Re guns: Instead of looking at the person and the parents of the person who pulls triggers when considering a gun crime, the Libs want to look at the gun as the problem instead.

BTW: Denim Ladies - ignore susanmos2000, Huckleberry/Ingried and damemary, Cheeky Blighter, alcameron, PeaceGoddess. We, the good, are not posting in the Smoking and LOLL threads, so the Liberal nuts are here on this thread to try to disturb the peace.

Let's not let them! :thumbup:

IGNORE - IGNORE - IGNORE :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. The Liberal moms and dads (if there is one in the home) today treat their children like snowflakes. There is no discipline and the parents want to be their own childrens' friends instead of their parents. It is pathetic and the downfall and dumbing down of our entire Nation.
> 
> Instead of looking at the person and the parents of the person who pulls triggers when considering a gun crime, the Libs want to look at the gun as the problem instead.
> 
> ...


KPG,

I will absolutely IGNORE! 
I asked the question before: A child who has no discipline and has parents that are not parents but friends - what kind of marriage do they have when they grow up?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> No one ever went on a killing spree because they were hungry. This is the liberals fault. Moral rot is what makes a killer, and liberals are moral deviates.


Particularly when free food stamps handouts are feeding 500 million and increased 300 percent under Obama. No one is going hungry, stealing a gun, and shooting for the fun of it.

What a ridiculous and foolish statement!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We didn't want to "get into trouble" either; partly for the risk of punishment, but even more because we didn't want to disappoint our parents, other family, teachers etc. Babies aren't born with a conscience, they need to be taught right from wrong and that there are consequences for bad behaviour and disobedience. There seems to be a growing trend for lack of personal accountability and responsibility and if you don't feel it yourself, you can't teach it to your children. So often we hear "it isn't my fault". To make matters worse, the legal system and government enables this behaviour and makes it ever easier for people to avoid personal responsibility


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Particularly when free food stamps handouts are feeding 500 million. No one is going hungry, stealing a gun, and shooting for the fun of it.
> 
> What a ridiculous and foolish statement!


We had company last night from another country. He made the statement that 1) national health care is not working in his country 2) that when people who don't want it say they don't, other people cry racism or whatever to keep it in place so that they don't have to pay.

I thought that was so true. Happens on this site. People use excuses to keep the handouts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's so sad to know we have lost a whole generation to self want self first, no belief or faith in God, but what they want to do or say. We have tried some of us to stem the tide, and some of our children have done right. They never thought that maybe all the nonsense that the country has put out is right. they have stood up to all the nonsense. But a lot have not, now we all reap what has been sewn thats the sad part. You might as well call it the lost generation.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's so sad to know we have lost a whole generation to self want self first, no belief or faith in God, but what they want to do or say. We have tried some of us to stem the tide, and some of our children have done right. They never thought that maybe all the nonsense that the country has put out is right. they have stood up to all the nonsense. But a lot have not, now we all reap what has been sewn thats the sad part. You might as well call it the lost generation.


I hope it turns around. If not, we are in trouble.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I call it the entitlement generation and agree with Bonnie. The generation is also empty and unfulfilled. Lack of Christian values, a love of God, two parents (a man and a woman), and a work ethic are all missing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We had company last night from another country. He made the statement that 1) national health care is not working in his country 2) that when people who don't want it say they don't, other people cry racism or whatever to keep it in place so that they don't have to pay.
> 
> I thought that was so true. Happens on this site. People use excuses to keep the handouts.


I heard on the news that Britian is now going boke as to their health care and a lot of the country's are trying to find away to fund what they do not have money to carry on with. When you hand the people a free ride you get a people that live only for that ride. It's easier to let someone else pay the bills for free then to work for what you want.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: Denim Ladies - ignore susanmos2000, Huckleberry/Ingried and damemary, Cheeky Blighter, alcameron, PeaceGoddess. We, the good, are not posting in the Smoking and LOLL threads, so the Liberal nuts are here on this thread to try to disturb the peace.
> 
> Let's not let them! :thumbup:
> 
> IGNORE - IGNORE - IGNORE :-D :-D :-D


My, what fine Christian sentiments!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope it turns around. If not, we are in trouble.


It is not - it is going the wrong way as we were told it would do in the Bible. Hang on, the road will only get more rough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I call it the entitlement generation and agree with Bonnie. The generation is also empty and unfulfilled. Lack of Christian values, a love of God, two parents (a man and a woman), and a work ethic are all missing.


Perfect definition of the Protestant work ethic:

The Protestant work ethic (or the Puritan work ethic) is a concept in theology, sociology, economics and history which emphasizes hard work, frugality and diligence as a constant display of a person's salvation in the Christian faith. (Wikipedia)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I heard on the news that Britian is now going boke as to their health care and a lot of the country's are trying to find away to fund what they do not have money to carry on with. When you hand the people a free ride you get a people that live only for that ride. It's easier to let someone else pay the bills for free then to work for what you want.


Yes madame! Socialized health care has never succeeded and will not succeed in America either. Furthermore, it will make our Nation worse off as we lose the magnificent health care services we presently have available.

I will not donate again to any candidate currently in Congress running for office who does not vote to defund ObamaNoCare.

I'm sick to death about the elected officials who talk and do not walk the walk. Our money will stand with those who do what the say not what they default to in order to please the masses or lobbyists or to get themselves voted back into office.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I heard on the news that Britian is now going boke as to their health care and a lot of the country's are trying to find away to fund what they do not have money to carry on with. When you hand the people a free ride you get a people that live only for that ride. It's easier to let someone else pay the bills for free then to work for what you want.


Right on. Their system is in big trouble. And that is where Obama wants to put us - in big trouble.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes madame! Socialized health care has never succeeded and will not succeed in America either. Furthermore, it will make our Nation worse off as we loose the magnificent health care services we presently have available.
> 
> I will not donate again to any candidate currently in Congress running for office who does not vote to defund ObamaNoCare.
> 
> I'm sick to death about the elected officials who talk and not walk the walk. Our money will stand with those who do what the say not what they default to in order to please the masses or lobbyists or to get themselves voted back into office.


KPG -

Right again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is not - it is going the wrong way as we were told it would do in the Bible. Hang on, the road will only get more rough.


I believe this, too. The world, particularly the USA, is going to get worse. Much worse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

This editorial expresses nearly what I posted yesterday re the Aussie who was killed by two black youths and another teen.

_If Obama Had A Son He Would Not Look Like Christopher Lane_
By: streiff August 21st, 2013 at 01:39 PM

Last Friday a young Australian was gunned down in Duncan, Oklahoma.

The facts are terrifyingly banal. Lane, who was in the United States on a baseball scholarship to East Central University in Ada, OK, was visiting his girlfriend in Duncan, OK, and decided to go for a jog. At some point he passed a house containing three young men: James Edwards, 15, Chancey Baby Drake Luna, 16, and Michael Jones, 17. They were bored  bored is what they told police  and decided to kill him. With Jones at the wheel they followed Lane in a car and, police charge, Edwards shot him in the back with a .22-caliber revolver. Edwards and Luna have been charged with murder, Jones as an accessory.

The critical part of this story involves the race of the killers. At least two of the killers, Edwards and Luna, are described as black.

This event has an interesting parallel to the Trayvon Martin case. The primary killer in this case as identified by police, James Edwards, has an internet presence eerily similar to that of Martin. He created a ganster-wannabe image, brandished weapons, etc. And like Martin, all three are children.

There the similarity ends. When George Zimmerman was attacked by Martin he was fortunate enough to be armed. Lane was not that lucky. And when Martin was shot, President Obama nearly injured himself getting in front of television cameras to proclaim his solidarity with Martin supporters. If I had a son, hed look like Trayvon, he emoted. (As an aside, I think that is probably true as Obama has treated the nation exactly the way Trayvon Martin treated George Zimmerman, hes sitting on its chest and bashing its head against the metaphorical sidewalk.)

Obama has not called for a dialog on race following this senseless killing. If anything requires a dialog and a beer summit it is this. According to FBI statistics blacks are 39 times more likely to commit a violent crime against whites then vice versa, and 136 times more likely to commit a robbery.

In fact, the White House has done nothing.

The reason is simple. In the milieu in which Obama was raised and educated a dialog on race is shorthand for lets shakedown ******. The Martin case was not the first time Obama pulled a muscle running for the cameras. After publicly slandering a Cambridge police officer for doing his job, Obama held the odious beer summit to facilitate healing a wound he had inflicted.

It is the lowest common denominator of race based grievance and it is used exclusively for political advantage. The practitioners of this particular blood sport dont care if they incite riots, slander the innocent, and create long term barriers to racial harmony (Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, call your office), in fact, they thrive in an environment of racial discord. Obama is no different. Eric Holder only differs in that he wears better clothes than Obama and Sharpton.

If Obamas concern about the Martin shooting had had squat to do with violence and was not merely vile race-baiting, he could say something about the documented epidemic of black on white violence or maybe the carnage endemic in black neighborhoods in our major cities  between 2003 and 2006 a military age black male in Philadelphia had a better chance of being killed than a soldier in Iraq  or he could make a courageous statement about the deleterious effects of the gangster culture romanticized in hip hop music, etc., that leads teenager to seek to avoid boredom by killing random strangers. He hasnt. And he wont.

To Obama, Christopher Lanes death doesnt matter because it doesnt fit into his world and commenting on it will not extract wealth or guilt from white America. The politic thing thing for him to do is keep quiet rather than offend his fellow race-baiters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So it is said Christian have cause this mess. No not all who say they are Christians are Christian. A Christian knows right from wrong. A True Christian knows sin and how to ask for forgiveness. A true Christian raise their children to have values. Such as nothing is handed to you in life. you are to work for it. A Christian teaches their children right from wrong. A true Christian is not afraid to teach a child, and punish a child when they do wrong. A Christain teaches a child that work no matter how much they are paid is not demeaning. A true christian does not let their children think that every thing in life is free, and you do not have to work for it. 
A true Christian knows you reap what you sew. 
Most of all a true Chrisitan knows that God did not promise us a Rose garden, and that we would be asailed for our faith. We are in that time. Christians in this world are being killed, punish, and degraded for their beliefs everyday. But if you notice, that does not change us or how we feel. We know where we are going we have a purpose in our lives and know what is right and wrong. 
We do not follow what the world thinks is right. Because you can not make wrong right at least not in our eyes. You chosse your path. You pay for your chose. I would rather follow Jesus, then follow a world that Satan is in control of. Some day your going to see the truth and I do hope it is not to late for you. There is a heaven and a hell. It's your chose.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The American work ethic worked for hundreds of years, but it was not just Protestants. Puritans had their own version, but Jews and Catholics also had it. Survival of the fittest made these folks the best of the best. The losers like liberals can only survive if someone takes care of them. 

Now the stupid are trying to change this work ethic. The stupid and lazy are what we see in the White House, in the anarchists who refuse to protect our borders and hold sit-ins on Wall Street. They are in the welfare and food stamp lines. 

It is stupid to let your sexual urges rule you and have children before marriage when it is easily prevented. It is stupid not to get a trade or an education. It is stupid to think the government is your Daddy and should care for you from cradle to grave. 

These liberals have a goal to put everyone into slavery to the tyrant of government. Free men and women are wise enough to know NOTHING is free, and every liberty is too precious to give up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This editorial expresses nearly what I posted yesterday re the Aussie who was killed by two black youths and another teen.
> 
> _If Obama Had A Son He Would Not Look Like Christopher Lane_
> By: streiff August 21st, 2013 at 01:39 PM
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This editorial expresses nearly what I posted yesterday re the Aussie who was killed by two black youths and another teen.
> 
> _If Obama Had A Son He Would Not Look Like Christopher Lane_
> By: streiff August 21st, 2013 at 01:39 PM
> ...


This says it all. Thank you for posting it. Obama and his agenda. This man is destructive.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> So it is said Christian have cause this mess. No not all who say they are Christians are Christian. A Christian knows right from wrong. A True Christian knows sin and how to ask for forgiveness. A true Christian raise their children to have values. Such as nothing is handed to you in life. you are to work for it. A Christian teaches their children right from wrong. A true Christian is not afraid to teach a child, and punish a child when they do wrong. A Christain teaches a child that work no matter how much they are paid is not demeaning. A true christian does not let their children think that every thing in life is free, and you do not have to work for it.
> A true Christian knows you reap what you sew.
> Most of all a true Chrisitan knows that God did not promise us a Rose garden, and that we would be asailed for our faith. We are in that time. Christians in this world are being killed, punish, and degraded for their beliefs everyday. But if you notice, that does not change us or how we feel. We know where we are going we have a purpose in our lives and know what is right and wrong.
> We do not follow what the world thinks is right. Because you can not make wrong right at least not in our eyes. You chosse your path. You pay for your chose. I would rather follow Jesus, then follow a world that Satan is in control of. Some day your going to see the truth and I do hope it is not to late for you. There is a heaven and a hell. It's your chose.


Thanks Yarnie - wise and truthful words. You are a blessing!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I still want to know why if our President is so concern about the children of his fathers race. Why oh why doesn't he visit his city Chicago, and speak to the problem there, and offer solutions for the violence going on there. What about Sharpton, or Jackson. You would think if they cared that much they would want to make a start there too. At the least they could show as much effort there as they did about one child. How about all the children of the black race killing each other off.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The American work ethic worked for hundreds of years, but it was not just Protestants. Puritans had their own version, but Jews and Catholics also had it. Survival of the fittest made these folks the best of the best. The losers like liberals can only survive if someone takes care of them.


You miss the point. Hard work to achieve one's goals is always admirable--but there is something disconcerting about those who point to their worldly success as evidence of God's grace. Somehow talk of "survival of the fittest" and condemnation of "losers" doesn't exactly square with what Jesus said in the New Testament.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The truth is, Obama and those you mention don't care. This President and the race baiters profit from portraying the blacks as suffering victims of racism that no longer exists in the ways they claim.

Obama only speaks to racial issues, in fact, trips himself in his eagerness to get to the podium, but only when a black has been wronged. (However, sometimes the black has not been wronged - as proven in the Cambridge, MA, incident and the Zimmerman trial even though Obama spoke to both of those - incorrectly, I'll add.)

The daily murders of those in Chicago, in Detroit, in gang crimes, etc., don't matter to those who yell "racism" constantly as they, too, know it is not about race, but about the broken family values, lack of Christian morals, personal responsibility, etc. Obama and his buds don't want to talk about true race crimes as there are not many today. So, instead, everything is "racist" until something "sticks" instead of getting to the true resolution and root of the problem which has nothing to do with skin color.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

One of the killers tweeted, "90% of white people are nasty. # hate them." I guess that's not enough to make this a hate crime, tho.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knit Crazy,
> 
> I totally agree with you. Question: When someone has been brought up with no discipline, what would their marriage be like?


That depends on what they believe. If God is in the center of their marriage, the marriage can be strong, but when God is not there it will fail unless morality and self-discipline replaces selfishness. You can be a moral person, believing deep down in the mores that the Ten Commandment are founded on (albeit with or without God) and have a successful life here on earth. Of course, we know that unless Christ is acknowledged and revered, Heaven is not that person's future.

Lack of discipline is a handicap that might be overcome, but it might be a lifetime pattern. Sometimes life's hard knocks can teach the discipline that parents should teach children. Why anyone would want to make their child's life harder and set them up for failure, I don't understand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Finally, an editorial about the truth of why the Libs are fighting to increase fast food and retail workers wages: The Libs' desire to get UNIONS into these businesses. Bully tactics notwithstanding: the workers could easily lose their jobs - the complete opposite of what the Libs' fight as all about. How Special! The Libs don't care about those needing the jobs and wages; the Libs only care about getting Union Membership increased.

_SEIUs Fast-Food Strikers May Legally Be Replaced, Perhaps Even Permanently.
By making the rallying cry about wages, the SEIU and its cohorts put strikers' jobs at risk!_

By: LaborUnionReport August 21st, 2013 at 09:00 PM

Theyre loud. Theyre boisterous. Theyre the SEIUand theyre not as bright as they think.

The fast-food workers who are being pushed by the SEIU to take to the streets in a nationwide strike on August 29th, as part of the SEIUs four-year old plan to collect union dues from the fast-food industrys 3.7 million workers, have placed themselves in a precarious position legally.

As part of its battle strategy to unionize the industry, in its 2009 blueprint, the SEIU declared that economic issues (wages) would be its rallying cry:

Use a living wage as a vehicle to excite, build momentum, build worker lists/ID potential leaders and potentially support collective bargaining. We believe we will have enough traction with an ordinance to use as a legitimate tool for organizing and potentially as legislation to raise standards.

One of the campaigns main websites also makes it clear that wagesand nothing elseis the key issue.

To refresh your memory a little bit: Beginning with a strike in New York City last November, the SEIU-backed fast-food workers have gone on strike multiple times in various cities throughout the summer. In every case, increasing fast-food workers wages has been the rallying cry.

Even while she disingenuously pretends that the fast-food effort is a grassroots type of protest, SEIU boss Mary Kay Henry puts the primary issue of wages at the forefront in a Huffington Post piece as recently as August 8th.

Indeed, here also, the strikers in this video also declare their fight is about wages.

To be sure, the SEIUs push to increase fast-food workers wage to $15 an hour is merely a ruse and part of its strategy to unionize your local fast-food franchise.

However, by calling a nationwide strike on August 29th, the SEIU apparently believes the job action will help its cause.

Workers in eight cities, including New York, are planning a major walkout on Thursday, Aug. 29.

The move is part of a growing campaign by disgruntled employees from companies including KFC, McDonalds, Burger King and Wendys to fight for $15 an hour and the right to form a union. The movement is backed by the Service Employees International Union and other labor and religious groups.

So, why is the fact that SEIU-backed strikers are pushing for higher wages important?

Very simply, for legal reasons, the fact that the SEIUand now those who have become the SEIUs useful idiots have now made their fight about a living wage or Fight for $15″is very significant.

In any strike, an employer has the right to replace (not fire) strikers. However, generally speaking there are two types of strikes: 1) Unfair Labor Practice Strikes, and 2) Economic Strikes.

In an unfair labor strike, while strikers can be replaced, they must be reinstated at the end of the strike.

However, due to a 1938 U.S. Supreme Court ruling, in an economic strike, strikers may be permanently replaced and only offered reinstatement when an opening occurs.

Here is what the National Labor Relations Board states [in PDF] about economic strikers.

Strikes for a lawful object. Employees who strike for a lawful object fall into two classes economic strikers and unfair labor practice strikers. Both classes continue as employees, but unfair labor practice strikers have greater rights of reinstatement to their jobs.

Economic strikers defined. If the object of a strike is to obtain from the employer some economic concession such as higher wages, shorter hours, or better working conditions, the striking employees are called economic strikers. They retain their status as employees and cannot be discharged, but they can be replaced by their employer. If the employer has hired bona fide permanent replacements who are filling the jobs of the economic strikers when the strikers apply unconditionally to go back to work, the strikers are not entitled to reinstatement at that time. However, if the strikers do not obtain regular and substantially equivalent employment, they are entitled to be recalled to jobs for which they are qualified when openings in such jobs occur if they, or their bargaining representative, have made an unconditional request for their reinstatement.

Now, while it is doubtful that any of the fast-food chains have the testicular fortitude to actually exercise their legal rights, here is how the August 29th strike could play out:

8:00 am (in some city)As the SEIU bus pulls up with its astroturf protesters, the morning shift at Mickie Ds walks off the griddles and out from behind the counters, picking up picket signs and beginning to parade around on the sidewalk in front of the store.

8:01 amA separate bus pulls up across the street and new Mickie D employees in fresh Mickie D uniforms walk into the store and assume the abandoned work stations.

8:10 amMickie Ds attorneys have noticed delivered (on the sidewalk) to each striker notifying him or her that, as each striker is engaging in an economic strike, by 8:20, the employer will have permanently hired all of the temporary replacement workers it needs and, by 8:30, will be converting said temporary replacement workers into permanent replacement workers. Further, there will no longer be a need for the individual strikers services, however, should an opening occur, they will be eligible for recall based upon their date of hire and qualifications for said vacancies.

Now, again, it is unlikely that any of the fast-food employers are willing to do what they have the right to do but, if they did, it could be that easy.

And, what could the SEIU and its astroturf friends do? What would they do?

Theyd scream and gnash their teeth for a while. Theyd call for boycotts. Theyd get Jesse Jackson to go on Al Sharptons MSNBC show and scream about the evils of corporate Americaeverything they are already doing, by the way.

However, does anyone in the public really care? Would people really stop scarfing Mickie Ds because someone got replaced in New York? Really?

Most of the Lefties supporting the SEIUs cause arent Mickie Ds customers anyway. Theyre the earthy, crunchy, vegan types. [Okay, granted, maybe Michael Moore will stop eating Big Macs...for a while.]

The point is, though, if Mickie Ds and the rest of the fast-food operators wanted to, they could follow Barack Obamas modus operandi: If they bring a knife to the fight, we bring a gun. And, if so, they could prevail in the long run.

Thats sage advice, by the way, from the President whom the SEIU put into office. Heck, the fast-food companies are already on the Presidents Enemies Listor, at least his wifes enemies list. So, no real loss there either.

If Mickie Ds or any other fast-food operator chose to do this, Mary Kay Henry and the SEIU (despite their cries) would have no one to blame but themselves.

It would be messy and it would be publicbut, in the end, fast-food eaters the world over will still line up in the drive thru.

Instead, however, Mary Kay Henry and her SEIU team are banking on what winning by they normally do: By being loud and boisterous, in your face, night and day. [See Saul Alinsky.]

Perhaps, again, its time for the fast-food companies to follow Barack Obamas lead here as well: If you get hit, we will punch back twice as hard.
_________________________
Truth isnt mean. Its truth.
Andrew Breitbart (1969-2012)

There are two sides to every issue: one side is right and the other is wrong, but the middle is always evil.In any compromise between food and poison, it is only death that can win. In any compromise between good and evil, it is only evil that can profit.
Ayn Rand


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Georgiegirl,
> I agree - and some parents act like children themselves - tied to their ipads, their iphones, their X-boxes, their video games, their running schedules, work schedules, workout schedules. Too busy with their own pursuits to notice that their children are "dying on the vine," turning to those same things - and worse, like violent games and music, promiscuity, drugs, gangs, violence - to fill the emptiness inside them. And when that fails, sometimes suicide.
> 
> Soon we will have the "empty" generation - devoid of human relationships and devoid of empathy.
> ...


Bonnie - you've nailed it! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Georgiegirl,
> I agree - and some parents act like children themselves - tied to their ipads, their iphones, their X-boxes, their video games, their running schedules, work schedules, workout schedules. Too busy with their own pursuits to notice that their children are "dying on the vine," turning to those same things - and worse, like violent games and music, promiscuity, drugs, gangs, violence - to fill the emptiness inside them. And when that fails, sometimes suicide.
> 
> Soon we will have the "empty" generation - devoid of human relationships and devoid of empathy.
> ...


I mean society in general. I know there are many, many people who are connected to the spiritual aspect of life, especially on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


Didn't want to get in trouble - that's for sure! And honesty was considered of the utmost importance.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I call it the entitlement generation and agree with Bonnie. The generation is also empty and unfulfilled. Lack of Christian values, a love of God, two parents (a man and a woman), and a work ethic are all missing.


Missing - good word. There is so much "stuff," there are so many playthings - and yet - so much of what we really need is missing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes madame! Socialized health care has never succeeded and will not succeed in America either. Furthermore, it will make our Nation worse off as we lose the magnificent health care services we presently have available.
> 
> I will not donate again to any candidate currently in Congress running for office who does not vote to defund ObamaNoCare.
> 
> I'm sick to death about the elected officials who talk and do not walk the walk. Our money will stand with those who do what the say not what they default to in order to please the masses or lobbyists or to get themselves voted back into office.


I won't vote for them either - and I'm trying to find out the stand my reps took on obamacare being subsidized for Congress. If they're not getting my crappy healthcare, they're not getting my vote. AND I will not vote for any Democrat. If that's all that's running, I won't vote, although that really does go against my principles. Maybe I can find another way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway: This is meant for you in particular: 

Navajo Code Talker Roy Hawthorne, USMC.

He walked the 2 mile parade route. Two Navajo Marines are helping him with the last 1/2 mile.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd be happy to accept your apology, Huck.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I knew we could count on one of you true, kind Christian ladies to come up with this suggestion "How about all the children of the black race killing each other off." I shouldn't be surprised that you're the one who said that. After all, you know best about how the effort to kill off all the Native Americans worked. If I recall correctly, Hitler had a good idea, too, with all those camps, showers and ovens. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I won't vote for them either - and I'm trying to find out the stand my reps took on obamacare being subsidized for Congress. If they're not getting my crappy healthcare, they're not getting my vote. AND I will not vote for any Democrat. If that's all that's running, I won't vote, although that really does go against my principles. Maybe I can find another way.


You can always vote by writing in someone's name even if not on the ballot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Georgiegirl,
> I agree - and some parents act like children themselves - tied to their ipads, their iphones, their X-boxes, their video games, their running schedules, work schedules, workout schedules. Too busy with their own pursuits to notice that their children are "dying on the vine," turning to those same things - and worse, like violent games and music, promiscuity, drugs, gangs, violence - to fill the emptiness inside them. And when that fails, sometimes suicide.
> 
> Soon we will have the "empty" generation - devoid of human relationships and devoid of empathy.
> ...


I agree with you Bonnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway: This is meant for you in particular:
> 
> Navajo Code Talker Roy Hawthorne, USMC.
> 
> He walked the 2 mile parade route. Two Navajo Marines are helping him with the last 1/2 mile.


Amen. Those are real men right there!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is not - it is going the wrong way as we were told it would do in the Bible. Hang on, the road will only get more rough.


Yes it will be are living in the end times. Already written down. Good News He is coming back for His Bride. I have already gotten my gown on.  :!:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it will be are living in the end times. Already written down. Good News He is coming back for His Bride. I have already gotten my gown on.  :!:


Funny - I supposed it is covered in crystals? :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So it is said Christian have cause this mess. No not all who say they are Christians are Christian. A Christian knows right from wrong. A True Christian knows sin and how to ask for forgiveness. A true Christian raise their children to have values. Such as nothing is handed to you in life. you are to work for it. A Christian teaches their children right from wrong. A true Christian is not afraid to teach a child, and punish a child when they do wrong. A Christain teaches a child that work no matter how much they are paid is not demeaning. A true christian does not let their children think that every thing in life is free, and you do not have to work for it.
> A true Christian knows you reap what you sew.
> Most of all a true Chrisitan knows that God did not promise us a Rose garden, and that we would be asailed for our faith. We are in that time. Christians in this world are being killed, punish, and degraded for their beliefs everyday. But if you notice, that does not change us or how we feel. We know where we are going we have a purpose in our lives and know what is right and wrong.
> We do not follow what the world thinks is right. Because you can not make wrong right at least not in our eyes. You chosse your path. You pay for your chose. I would rather follow Jesus, then follow a world that Satan is in control of. Some day your going to see the truth and I do hope it is not to late for you. There is a heaven and a hell. It's your chose.


Amen girl!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The American work ethic worked for hundreds of years, but it was not just Protestants. Puritans had their own version, but Jews and Catholics also had it. Survival of the fittest made these folks the best of the best. The losers like liberals can only survive if someone takes care of them.
> 
> Now the stupid are trying to change this work ethic. The stupid and lazy are what we see in the White House, in the anarchists who refuse to protect our borders and hold sit-ins on Wall Street. They are in the welfare and food stamp lines.
> It is so true!
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie
There is so much wisdom in what you say. I also believe that Facebook, although convenient has eliminated the need for real one-on-one communication. It is always so sad to be at a restaurant and see children and an adult (probably Mother or Father) sitting, eating, not talking except if interrupted by the server and all with phones in hands playing games, e-mailing, texting,etc.. And what is missing is genuine communication. It's just no longer important. I worry what this is doing to the creative spirit and the joy that can be from living in your own imagination. Just thinking.


bonbf3 said:


> Georgiegirl,
> I agree - and some parents act like children themselves - tied to their ipads, their iphones, their X-boxes, their video games, their running schedules, work schedules, workout schedules. Too busy with their own pursuits to notice that their children are "dying on the vine," turning to those same things - and worse, like violent games and music, promiscuity, drugs, gangs, violence - to fill the emptiness inside them. And when that fails, sometimes suicide.
> 
> Soon we will have the "empty" generation - devoid of human relationships and devoid of empathy.
> ...


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I knew we could count on one of you true, kind Christian ladies to come up with this suggestion "How about all the children of the black race killing each other off." I shouldn't be surprised that you're the one who said that. After all, you know best about how the effort to kill off all the Native Americans worked. If I recall correctly, Hitler had a good idea, too, with all those camps, showers and ovens. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Ok I had to go back and find that quote, which I finally found. I guess I took it in the context of the original post. Referring the fact that people don't seem to be that concerned about black on black murders. 
Not suggesting what you feel it meant, guess as always we sometimes interpret things differently

Interesting article from Chicago sun times

http://www.suntimes.com/news/fountain/11715200-452/black-on-black-victims-could-fill-our-stadiums.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny - I supposed it is covered in crystals? :-D


Don't know but it will be white. Pure and spotless. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> One of the killers tweeted, "90% of white people are nasty. # hate them." I guess that's not enough to make this a hate crime, tho.


Right. It works both ways. Blacks like to do the racist cry.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie - you've nailed it! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That depends on what they believe. If God is in the center of their marriage, the marriage can be strong, but when God is not there it will fail unless morality and self-discipline replaces selfishness. You can be a moral person, believing deep down in the mores that the Ten Commandment are founded on (albeit with or without God) and have a successful life here on earth. Of course, we know that unless Christ is acknowledged and revered, Heaven is not that person's future.
> 
> Lack of discipline is a handicap that might be overcome, but it might be a lifetime pattern. Sometimes life's hard knocks can teach the discipline that parents should teach children. Why anyone would want to make their child's life harder and set them up for failure, I don't understand.


The case I am thinking of has no religion at all. Never brought up with any. So, either, as you say, hard knocks will teach or it is the end of the marriage.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Ok I had to go back and find that quote, which I finally found. I guess I took it in the context of the original post. Referring the fact that people don't seem to be that concerned about black on black murders.
> Not suggesting what you feel it meant, guess as always we sometimes interpret things differently
> 
> Interesting article from Chicago sun times
> ...


That is so sad. Worst that I even thought. Central Ar is the same way. The news is full of it every night. We quit taking the local paper because that is all it is about. Black on black crimes and murders.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Ok I had to go back and find that quote, which I finally found. I guess I took it in the context of the original post. Referring the fact that people don't seem to be that concerned about black on black murders.


SjrNC, She intentionally took Yarnie's question out of context for the purpose to make it sound the exact opposite of Yarnie's original intended question. Yarnie's entire posted paragraph was about concern for the blacks being murdered in Chicago by black-on-black crime and Obama not taking notice and at least not mentioning same. So, the typical Lib move was made, to completly quote a question as a statement and take completely out of context to make a point that was never made.

Ignore - ignore - ignore. Boring - boring - boring. Pathetic -pathetic - pathetic.

The Lib natives are getting desperate.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's so sad to know we have lost a whole generation to self want self first, no belief or faith in God, but what they want to do or say. We have tried some of us to stem the tide, and some of our children have done right. They never thought that maybe all the nonsense that the country has put out is right. they have stood up to all the nonsense. But a lot have not, now we all reap what has been sewn thats the sad part. You might as well call it the lost generation.


You're right Yarnie - there are many good, responsible young people that have been taught well. My area has seen a huge growth in the number of private schools and home schooling because those parents want their children to have more structure and a higher educational standard.

But there is a growing trend for a sense of entitlement - that society "owes" them what they want. That it is a blow to their self esteem to be held to a higher standard. They are given excuses for not doing right, or even worse being told that everything is relative or cultural and can be excused.

Last year many students went on strike in Quebec because the province that already charges the lowest tuition fees was going to have an increase. They were striking for completely free post secondary education. They used intimidation to try to stop students that wanted to go to class and profs that were willing to teach - ultimately the system shut down.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SjrNC, She intentionally took Yarnie's question out of context for the purpose to make it sound the exact opposite of Yarnie's original intended question. Yarnie's entire posted paragraph was about concern for the blacks being murdered in Chicago by black-on-black crime and Obama not taking notice and at least not mentioned it. The typical Lib move, to complete quote out of context to make a point that was never made.
> 
> Ignore - ignore - ignore. Boring - boring - boring. Pathetic pathetic - pathetic.
> 
> The Lib natives are getting desperate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The American work ethic worked for hundreds of years, but it was not just Protestants. Puritans had their own version, but Jews and Catholics also had it. Survival of the fittest made these folks the best of the best. The losers like liberals can only survive if someone takes care of them.
> 
> Now the stupid are trying to change this work ethic. The stupid and lazy are what we see in the White House, in the anarchists who refuse to protect our borders and hold sit-ins on Wall Street. They are in the welfare and food stamp lines.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks.


knitpresentgifts said:


> This editorial expresses nearly what I posted yesterday re the Aussie who was killed by two black youths and another teen.
> 
> _If Obama Had A Son He Would Not Look Like Christopher Lane_
> By: streiff August 21st, 2013 at 01:39 PM
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Great Questions to which you will get no answers. But you still need to question the irony of it all.


theyarnlady said:


> I still want to know why if our President is so concern about the children of his fathers race. Why oh why doesn't he visit his city Chicago, and speak to the problem there, and offer solutions for the violence going on there. What about Sharpton, or Jackson. You would think if they cared that much they would want to make a start there too. At the least they could show as much effort there as they did about one child. How about all the children of the black race killing each other off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SjrNC, She intentionally took Yarnie's question out of context for the purpose to make it sound the exact opposite of Yarnie's original intended question. Yarnie's entire posted paragraph was about concern for the blacks being murdered in Chicago by black-on-black crime and Obama not taking notice and at least not mentioning same. So, the typical Lib move was made, to completly quote a question as a statement and take completely out of context to make a point that was never made.
> 
> Ignore - ignore - ignore. Boring - boring - boring. Pathetic -pathetic - pathetic.
> 
> The Lib natives are getting desperate.


Isn't it called spin? :!: :shock: :roll:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't it called spin? :!: :shock: :roll:


yes it is!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You brought up Hitler:


I was thinking lately about who is controling o? I saw a video of Benghazi when o, Hillary and Biden were watching the video. Hillary and Biden were interested while they were watching but o was playing cards with someone . He was like a little child not paying attention to the adults while playing with his toys. Someone is controling the US while o plays with his toys and takes his vacations. Who is behind him? He is a movie star not a commander in chief.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You brought up Hitler:


Yes we are going in the same direction as Hitler. World is just ignoring what o is doing to us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are going in the same direction as Hitler. World is just ignoring what o is doing to us.


I totally agree!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> Ok I had to go back and find that quote, which I finally found. I guess I took it in the context of the original post. Referring the fact that people don't seem to be that concerned about black on black murders.
> Not suggesting what you feel it meant, guess as always we sometimes interpret things differently
> 
> Interesting article from Chicago sun times
> ...


You may be right. Yarnie's grammar and wording sometime leave me in the dust. 'How about" sounds like a suggestion to kill all the black people to me, but perhaps she meant to say "What about" which isn't a suggestion but an invitation to consider the question.

Of course, one of the true Christians here would have said it eventually. "We, the good" and all that. And what about that Christian humility? "We, the good" sure sounds like somebody is tooting their own horn pretty loudly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am in wonder about this. Someone please enlighten me. There are 2 member on Kp that say they are Catholic but continue to slam Christians. Do these 2 not understand that the Catholic Faith is a Christian religion? It is a puzzle to me or maybe to them? Just sayin'.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was thinking lately about who is controling o? I saw a video of Benghazi when o, Hillary and Biden were watching the video. Hillary and Biden were interested while they were watching but o was playing cards with someone . He was like a little child not paying attention to the adults while playing with his toys. Someone is controling the US while o plays with his toys and takes his vacations. Who is behind him? He is a movie star not a commander in chief.


Valerie Jarrett is the President and she takes money and orders from George Soros.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am in wonder about this. Someone please enlighten me. There are 2 member on Kp that say they are Catholic but continue to slam Christians. Do these 2 not understand that the Catholic Faith is a Christian religion? It is a puzzle to me or maybe to them? Just sayin'.


Your last quote answers your question CB. They "just sayin" they are Christians.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Valerie Jarrett is the President and she takes money and orders from George Soros.


Yes that is what I have heard too. I think you are right. Just wanted to hear someone elses opinion on it. Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

i may not have written it right but I did mean why is there no concern from our President or the leaders of the civil rights moment about the younger generation of black children killing each other off joining gangs and killing inoccent people who happen to get in the way of a stray bullet. Why can't they come and help these children or find away to solve some of the problems that are causing this to happen. President father was of the black race. I do not want to see any young men or women having or thinking killing is the answer in life . Why don't they care, why???????????? And why do some feel they have the right to judge anyone and think they have all the answer when they don't even understand what is being said or written.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your last quote answers your question CB. They "just sayin" they are Christians.


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> Ok I had to go back and find that quote, which I finally found. I guess I took it in the context of the original post. Referring the fact that people don't seem to be that concerned about black on black murders.
> Not suggesting what you feel it meant, guess as always we sometimes interpret things differently
> 
> Interesting article from Chicago sun times
> ...


Those are frightening numbers, in Canada it has also been happening in Toronto and Montreal. Other larger cities have a lot of ethnic violence.

Yarnie was obviously commenting on the fact that individual high profile cases are getting attention from black leaders who are ignoring the larger epidemic of violence in black communities. MIB seems to go out of her way to throw a negative connotation on a legitimate concern


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am in wonder about this. Someone please enlighten me. There are 2 member on Kp that say they are Catholic but continue to slam Christians. Do these 2 not understand that the Catholic Faith is a Christian religion? It is a puzzle to me or maybe to them? Just sayin'.


You Bible pounding, fundamentalist Christians are a blight on Christianity itself. And, Yarnie, if you want to be understood, make sure you've written what you have to say so it is actually understandable. Sometimes grammar and wording are actually important.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> i may not have written it right but I did mean why is there no concern from our President or the leaders of the civil rights moment about the younger generation of black children killing each other off joining gangs and killing inoccent people who happen to get in the way of a stray bullet. Why can't they come and help these children or find away to solve some of the problems that are causing this to happen. President father was of the black race. I do not want to see any young men or women having or thinking killing is the answer in life . Why don't they care, why???????????? And why do some feel they have the right to judge anyone and think they have all the answer when they don't even understand what is being said or written.


I understood you Yarnie just fine. Don't listen to the white noise.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> i may not have written it right but I did mean why is there no concern from our President or the leaders of the civil rights moment about the younger generation of black children killing each other off joining gangs and killing inoccent people who happen to get in the way of a stray bullet. Why can't they come and help these children or find away to solve some of the problems that are causing this to happen. President father was of the black race. I do not want to see any young men or women having or thinking killing is the answer in life . Why don't they care, why???????????? And why do some feel they have the right to judge anyone and think they have all the answer when they don't even understand what is being said or written.


Your post was quite clear to anyone who read the whole thing. Some people just need to pick on a person when they cannot deal with the issue


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You may be right. Yarnie's grammar and wording sometime leave me in the dust. 'How about" sounds like a suggestion to kill all the black people to me, but perhaps she meant to say "What about" which isn't a suggestion but an invitation to consider the question.
> 
> Of course, one of the true Christians here would have said it eventually. "We, the good" and all that. And what about that Christian humility? "We, the good" sure sounds like somebody is tooting their own horn pretty loudly.


So true, Maid. It takes two years to train a seal to play the horns--wonder how long before the so-called Christians learn to balance beach balls on their noses and clap their flippers together?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your post was quite clear to anyone who read the whole thing. Some people just need to pick on a person when they cannot deal with the issue


 :!: :shock: :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> i may not have written it right but I did mean why is there no concern from our President or the leaders of the civil rights moment about the younger generation of black children killing each other off joining gangs and killing inoccent people who happen to get in the way of a stray bullet. Why can't they come and help these children or find away to solve some of the problems that are causing this to happen. President father was of the black race. I do not want to see any young men or women having or thinking killing is the answer in life . Why don't they care, why???????????? And why do some feel they have the right to judge anyone and think they have all the answer when they don't even understand what is being said or written.


Yarnie, don't worry about it; we all know what you meant and wrote. MIB also knew exactly what you meant, she's just being her old mean self.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your post was quite clear to anyone who read the whole thing. Some people just need to pick on a person when they cannot deal with the issue


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You Bible pounding, fundamentalist Christians are a blight on Christianity itself. And, Yarnie, if you want to be understood, make sure you've written what you have to say so it is actually understandable. Sometimes grammar and wording are actually important.


I rather suspect she was vague on purpose. It's a good technique for getting a message across to one's cronies, then claiming a misinterpretation when someone else calls her on it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Maid. It takes two years to train a seal to play the horns--wonder how long before the so-called Christians learn to balance beach balls on their noses and clap their flippers together?


Dogs learn faster than seals and I think we're dealing with some female dogs and their ingrained training.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey, CB - you ever pound your Bible or do you ever ounce it? Do you know or ever meet a Fundamentalist Christian? Any idea where Coventry is other than in England - is the food good there? Who exactly are the Ten Commandants and should we know them on sight and salute them? :XD:

These Libs and their questions are so funny! :XD: I sure hope they get the answers they seek. Somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want someone to tell me the reason that a lovely girl whose parents cared about her enough to instill values was shot and killed by her own race. Our President did not care until may newspapers and TV ask the same question and only then did he go to his city to care.

I want to know why a young man who had the world before him and again raise with values by parents who cared. Was shot at and died because of a gang. Which this young man was not even apart of just happen to be going to school. 

I want to know why They don't seem to care about anything but if it is mention in the news enough they feel the need then to speak up. Yet these children even teens are still children are out of control and being killed every day.
This President was part of this city. These civil right leaders are suppose to care about their race. Why can't they just put some time into helping these children or find away to help them. Why? 

I also don't care anymore about if you think I am a Christian or not. Jesus Judges me not you. Your judgement is of this world, mine is of God and Jesus and the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, CB - you ever pound your Bible or do you ever ounce it? Do you know or ever meet a Fundamentalist Christian? Any idea where Coventry is other than in England - is the food good there? Who exactly are the Ten Commandants and should we know them on sight and salute them? :XD:


No but I guess because I am rolling around on the floor being a Holy roller. :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No but I guess because I am rolling around on the floor being a Holy roller. :roll:


Me too, then, I guess.       :-D :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :XD:

.... OK, gotta pick myself up off the floor now. The laughter really got me that time.

Good now, back in my chair.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too, then, I guess.       :-D :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :XD:


You both are making me laugh.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Quick - get up! Especially if no one is around to save you from laughing yourself to death.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Quick - get up! Especially if no one is around to save you from laughing yourself to death.


How did you know I was on the floor laughting. I thought I was a seal not a dog! LOL :roll: :| Forgot to add what is the world did that mean??????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I kind of like your rolling and rolling, it goes good with laughter. It is not as easy as one may think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I kind of like your rolling and rolling, it goes good with laughter. It is not as easy as one may think.


 :lol: :lol:  ;-)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too, then, I guess.       :-D :-D :-D :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> .... OK, gotta pick myself up off the floor now. The laughter really got me that time.
> 
> Good now, back in my chair.


Don't forget to flush when you're through.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I kind of like your rolling and rolling, it goes good with laughter. It is not as easy as one may think.


No it is easy for me! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Try being a seal and getting up on slippery and wet flippers.

Forget the sardines - if I'm gonna do tricks, I want a steak!

Prime Rib will do. 

... with Horseradish sauce and Panko crumb topping.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a good song on my heart right now. The Joy of the Lord is my strength, The Joy of the Lord is my strength. The Joy of the Lord is my strength. Good thing only the Lord heard my bad singing but it is true . He is my strength. Prayers for Molly today that she will get a good report on her test.Thank you Lord God for healing her body! God is an Awesome God. He proves it with His beautiful moon last night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway: This is meant for you in particular:
> 
> Navajo Code Talker Roy Hawthorne, USMC.
> 
> He walked the 2 mile parade route. Two Navajo Marines are helping him with the last 1/2 mile.


Isn't he wonderful Thanks for posting his picture KGP. Because of him and the rest of them we were able to win a war. and save many lives Janie you must be very very proud of your race.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Try being a seal and getting up on slippery and wet flippers.
> 
> Forget the sardines - if I'm gonna do tricks, I want a steak!
> 
> ...


Steaks are good. I will take some seafood for my tricks. But I will take either one. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Try being a seal and getting up on slippery and wet flippers.
> 
> Forget the sardines - if I'm gonna do tricks, I want a steak!
> 
> ...


oh yes yes must have Horseradish sauce . even sllippery flippers deserve good food.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here we are CB. Now, let me show you how I do that tuck and roll move. Watch carefully ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here we are CB. Now, let me show you how I do that tuck and roll move. Watch carefully ....


We are so GRACEful. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You landed it .... yay!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You landed it .... yay!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You knew I could.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here we are CB. Now, let me show you how I do that tuck and roll move. Watch carefully ....


 :thumbup:   
I think she has got the rolling part, the tuck is a little bit more tricky.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a good song on my heart right now. The Joy of the Lord is my strength, The Joy of the Lord is my strength. The Joy of the Lord is my strength. Good thing only the Lord heard my bad singing but it is true . He is my strength. Prayers for Molly today that she will get a good report on her test.Thank you Lord God for healing her body! God is an Awesome God. He proves it with His beautiful moon last night.


Sung with loud voice and clear words. Prayers here to for Molly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey did you get a lot of rain there we had a down pour and 3 inches. streets were flooded but sun about to come out now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You landed it .... yay!


Love to see you both laughing. Nice.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Steaks are good. I will take some seafood for my tricks. But I will take either one. :thumbup:


Only if you stop honking out the religious hymns. The star seal of the Ringling Brothers' circus can play the national anthem on his horns. Why not view that as a personal challenge?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Love to see you both laughing. Nice.


Look - Yarnie and Lukelucy have joined us and they approve.

Group jump everyone!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup:
> I think she has got the rolling part, the tuck is a little bit more tricky.


yes, but she nailed it first try .... so proud of her am I.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look - Yarnie and Lukelucy have joined us and they approve.
> 
> Group jump everyone!!!!


Oh you are on a roll today to funny. Love your sense of humor.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't he wonderful Thanks for posting his picture KGP. Because of him and the rest of them we were able to win a war. and save many lives Janie you must be very very proud of your race.


I couldn't find when the parade took place but only the names of the two Marines. A special photo indeed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are on a roll today to funny. Love your sense of humor.


Yarnie? Is that you? What the heck do you think you're doing - roll right side up will you please?

You'll get sunburned with your belly up that way. Roll over!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Group Photo!!!!

The gang is all here. Love this photo of us all. Everyone has her best smile on and didn't blink. (credit to Ted Cruz) :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Group Photo!!!!
> 
> The gang is all here.


Oh love us all together. We are a fun group!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Group Photo!!!!
> 
> The gang is all here. Love this photo of us all. Everyone has her best smile on and didn't blink. (credit to Ted Cruz) :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

i need a good laugh today. Thank you both of you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so sad. Worst that I even thought. Central Ar is the same way. The news is full of it every night. We quit taking the local paper because that is all it is about. Black on black crimes and murders.


The numbers keep rising on black on black crime. Liberals keep trying to find a cause they can pin this on when it is their changes to society.

We have greater drug use - so great that states are giving up and decriminalizing drug use.

They want to blame hunger (despite exploding food stamp allowances).

They want to blame guns when these thugs would use baseball bats if we could get the guns off the street. Would the next move be to outlaw baseball.

What they don't blame is absent fathers, poor educational systems due to lack of discipline in the home, letting youthful 1st offenders off without serving time only to go on to commit these murders. They want to give, give, give these thugs things when they need education, morality, better home lives, and most important, DISIPLINE.

At this point, I'd say that Chicago needs to beg the Catholic Church to open orphanages and lock 1st offenders into the institutions until they are 21. They did wonders for many poor people in the past, and changed lives. No one could do a poorer job than these kids parents and liberal politicians have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> i need a good laugh today. Thank you both of you.


Who should I send this tape to?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n453yVHMpbw&feature=share I have 2 in mind. :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The case I am thinking of has no religion at all. Never brought up with any. So, either, as you say, hard knocks will teach or it is the end of the marriage.


Some people are hard headed and must learn their lessons the hard way. All we can do is pray for them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oklahoma has the death penalty I believe - yay!
> 
> On second thought, they'll not be tried as adults so we'll have to pay to keep them for the rest of their worthless lives no doubt.


They will all be tried in adult court. I hope they get adult sentencing as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They will all be tried in adult court. I hope they get adult sentencing as well.


I think I heard even though OK has the death penalty, and tried as adults and if convicted, they cannot be given the DP because of their ages when the crime was committed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They cannot be tried as adults and receive the death penalty in OK - precedent law does not allow same.
> 
> I heard one is 17, 16 and 15.
> 
> Wonder when the Black Caucus, Al Sharpton and NAACP, etc. will begin their speeches and have a presence in OK to speak out against blacks on white crimes being racist. I'll wait ...


They will never show up. If they did, they would have to admit the problem of black on black crime and its causes. They would be forced into action to address it. They would also lose their race card agenda. Oh, how would they survive?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understood you Yarnie just fine. Don't listen to the white noise.


CB and Yarnie, MIB keeps deliberately missing the point. She is just angry because she knows we make sense, and she speaks nonsense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie? Is that you? What the heck do you think you're doing - roll right side up will you please?
> 
> You'll get sunburned with your belly up that way. Roll over!!!!


yes but I can't do the roll and tuck, with out rolling and tucking so I do my belly up trick . I really am good at it don't ya think. I also do a nice flop too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't he wonderful Thanks for posting his picture KGP. Because of him and the rest of them we were able to win a war. and save many lives Janie you must be very very proud of your race.


theyarnlady
the proud part is a recent event. She used to claim only a very small part of Native American heritage. Making that change has become advantages.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who should I send this tape to?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n453yVHMpbw&feature=share I have 2 in mind. :shock:


What fun - I particularly liked, "How Great is This Song." :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I heard even though OK has the death penalty, and tried as adults and if convicted, they cannot be given the DP because of their ages when the crime was committed.


That's fine. Lock them up for life. They have no consciences and if they haven't by now they won't get them. Their lives are over.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, CB - you ever pound your Bible or do you ever ounce it? Do you know or ever meet a Fundamentalist Christian? Any idea where Coventry is other than in England - is the food good there? Who exactly are the Ten Commandants and should we know them on sight and salute them? :XD:
> 
> These Libs and their questions are so funny! :XD: I sure hope they get the answers they seek. Somehow, I doubt it.


KPG
we get the questions and know the right answers, Now you try to understand the questions. Every time you are lost for any even remotely reasonable answer you either go into laughter or declare something funny. Typical of your kind. Poor child.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but I can't do the roll and tuck, with out rolling and tucking so I do my belly up trick . I really am good at it don't ya think. I also do a nice flop too.


Your flops are spectacular. However, with practice you'll get the roll and tuck trick. We are always good at learning new things including you. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That's fine. Lock them up for life. They have no consciences and if they haven't by now they won't get them. Their lives are over.


I agree. Yet I'm afraid they'll get out in 5 or 10 years for no priors and the fact they are kids. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who should I send this tape to?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n453yVHMpbw&feature=share I have 2 in mind. :shock:


oh funny but scary to as to true for some. But still having a giggle at it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so glad we have a sense of humor, I would hate to be a crabby all the time. Laugh and the world laughs with you crabby and your always crabby and your crabby alone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Finally, an editorial about the truth of why the Libs are fighting to increase fast food and retail workers wages: The Libs' desire to get UNIONS into these businesses. Bully tactics notwithstanding: the workers could easily lose their jobs - the complete opposite of what the Libs' fight as all about. How Special! The Libs don't care about those needing the jobs and wages; the Libs only care about getting Union Membership increased.
> 
> _SEIUs Fast-Food Strikers May Legally Be Replaced, Perhaps Even Permanently.
> By making the rallying cry about wages, the SEIU and its cohorts put strikers' jobs at risk!_
> ...


KPG
quite a revelation - AYN RAND. That explains a whole lot. Ever wonder why Paul Tyan dropped her as his idol like she now is poison? Now your nastiness revealed its foundation. Keep posting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What fun - I particularly liked, "How Great is This Song." :lol:


That one applies but the one that they don't need a savior applies too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so glad we have a sense of humor, I would hate to be a crabby all the time. Laugh and the world laughs with you crabby and your always crabby and your crabby alone.


I love to eat big ole' crabs, one bite at a time until they are gone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That one applies but the one that they don't need a savior applies too.


The Hairdo one was pretty funny too, and I Exalt Me!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The numbers keep rising on black on black crime. Liberals keep trying to find a cause they can pin this on when it is their changes to society.
> 
> We have greater drug use - so great that states are giving up and decriminalizing drug use.
> 
> ...


Actually, if Lane had been struck with a baseball bat he might well be alive. Guns make it much too easy to turn every assault into a lethal one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> That blindness is why he is as he is. No one has ever told him his behavior makes him a disappointment. No one has taught him to take responsibility for his actions. No one has meted out a punishment for misbehavior. No one has embarrassed him for his behavior in front of friends and family. They used to put people in stocks. Now parents can't publicly punish children. This is the result. Embarrassment is crucial to development of a conscience. The threat of others knowing you erred is key to teaching a young person to monitor their actions and conform to society's rules.


I always said good for you for the parents that made their children stand on the sidewalk with a sign stating what they were being punished for for all to see. I bet those kids will think twice before repeating that particular behavior. I also think they might just actually think before acting in the future. At least these kids know that their parents care about them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Hairdo one was pretty funny too, and I Exalt Me!


yes it was wasn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Some people are hard headed and must learn their lessons the hard way. All we can do is pray for them.


and some never learn .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Empathy, yes--but I don't hear anyone talking about refraining from sin to avoid hurting others. There's something a bit peculiar about all this talk of staying on the straight and narrow because of fear of punishment and/or public humiliation. Doesn't anyone have a conscience that springs into action when they contemplate doing something wrong?


That would only happen if they knew right from wrong. Sadly, this is not being taught.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your post was quite clear to anyone who read the whole thing. Some people just need to pick on a person when they cannot deal with the issue


Me too Yarnie. I understand MIB too. She'd like to pretend to be a Christian at times when it suits her, but her comments are not Christian or those of anyone I care to listen to. She needs our prayers, but not our ear.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I always said good for you for the parents that made their children stand on the sidewalk with a sign stating what they were being punished for for all to see. I bet those kids will think twice before repeating that particular behavior. I also think they might just actually think before acting in the future. At least these kids know that their parents care about them.


Publicly humiliating young children...how Christian. Why don't you just horsewhip them instead? It would certainly take less time away from your busy schedule.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, if Lane had been struck with a baseball bat he might well be alive. Guns make it much too easy to turn every assault into a lethal one.


The thugs were not out to assault they were out to kill.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I still want to know why if our President is so concern about the children of his fathers race. Why oh why doesn't he visit his city Chicago, and speak to the problem there, and offer solutions for the violence going on there. What about Sharpton, or Jackson. You would think if they cared that much they would want to make a start there too. At the least they could show as much effort there as they did about one child. How about all the children of the black race killing each other off.


They are not ready to admit that the problem lies in the lack of family structure. If they do, then all they currently represent will fly out the window. They have more at stake in keeping things the way they presently are, than tying to fix the underlying problem.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They will all be tried in adult court. I hope they get adult sentencing as well.


They deserve it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Everyone notice the crap that is posted when a Liberal is engaged or responded to?

They cannot stay away from us who post peacefully in this thread, but we can surely ignore them and not engage their hate.

Let them wallow in their home on the L.O.L.L. thread and ignore them in this thread that we like to call home.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understood you Yarnie just fine. Don't listen to the white noise.


Me too Yarnie. Unless the liberals hear what they want to hear, they go into attack mode. SS would learn a lot if she would look past the words and look to the person. Alas, that is not how liberal minds work. If what they see isn't spelled out carefully for them, they are lost. So sad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want someone to tell me the reason that a lovely girl whose parents cared about her enough to instill values was shot and killed by her own race. Our President did not care until may newspapers and TV ask the same question and only then did he go to his city to care.
> 
> I want to know why a young man who had the world before him and again raise with values by parents who cared. Was shot at and died because of a gang. Which this young man was not even apart of just happen to be going to school.
> 
> ...


The reason the civil rights leaders don't care is because the people they supposedly care about can all be replaced. They care about the numbers, not the people. The is no desire to get to the bottom of the problem. Black on black crime is not an issue for them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too Yarnie. I understand MIB too. She'd like to pretend to be a Christian at times when it suits her, but her comments are not Christian or those of anyone I care to listen to. She needs our prayers, but not our ear.


Knitcrazy
ever wonder where all the prayers wind up? Nothing ever changes for the better.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Have you guys seen this thread? It could use some of your wisdom:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194381-1.html


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The reason the civil rights leaders don't care is because the people they supposedly care about can all be replaced. They care about the numbers, not the people. The is no desire to get to the bottom of the problem. Black on black crime is not an issue for them.


soloweygirl
TELL your Reps. to give the unemployed jobs and much will turn around. That is a sure bet. Oh wait, to Hell with the workers, all that counts is make our first black President look insufficient. We get it and get it loud and clear. Racists and Bigots at work and on my dime.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it will be are living in the end times. Already written down. Good News He is coming back for His Bride. I have already gotten my gown on.  :!:


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen girl!


I agree - there are things ahead that we never dreamed of.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You can always vote by writing in someone's name even if not on the ballot.


That's true!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie
> There is so much wisdom in what you say. I also believe that Facebook, although convenient has eliminated the need for real one-on-one communication. It is always so sad to be at a restaurant and see children and an adult (probably Mother or Father) sitting, eating, not talking except if interrupted by the server and all with phones in hands playing games, e-mailing, texting,etc.. And what is missing is genuine communication. It's just no longer important. I worry what this is doing to the creative spirit and the joy that can be from living in your own imagination. Just thinking.


I've seen that, too. People can't resist their machines. It's a shame for the children.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie
> There is so much wisdom in what you say. I also believe that Facebook, although convenient has eliminated the need for real one-on-one communication. It is always so sad to be at a restaurant and see children and an adult (probably Mother or Father) sitting, eating, not talking except if interrupted by the server and all with phones in hands playing games, e-mailing, texting,etc.. And what is missing is genuine communication. It's just no longer important. I worry what this is doing to the creative spirit and the joy that can be from living in your own imagination. Just thinking.


Thinking again about what you said about the creative spirit and thinking. We need great thinkers, people to ponder the problems of today, not look for quick fixes. People who are looking beyond just today. People who can understand and appreciate causes greater than themselves.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are on a roll today to funny. Love your sense of humor.


You guys are so funny. That's why I love you all. You have loving spirits.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right Yarnie - there are many good, responsible young people that have been taught well. My area has seen a huge growth in the number of private schools and home schooling because those parents want their children to have more structure and a higher educational standard.
> 
> But there is a growing trend for a sense of entitlement - that society "owes" them what they want. That it is a blow to their self esteem to be held to a higher standard. They are given excuses for not doing right, or even worse being told that everything is relative or cultural and can be excused.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


True.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You guys are so funny. That's why I love you all. You have loving spirits.


We are not guys; we are rollicking dolphins; so are you. There I said it, so do not try to change my opinion. 

(see yourself in the group photo? I do.)

P.S. We are known to perform well on occasion, are very friendly and loving creatures who will band together to protect each other.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You brought up Hitler:


Eye-opening.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway - I'm baking your Pineapple Zucchini Bread as I post; smells delicious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was thinking lately about who is controling o? I saw a video of Benghazi when o, Hillary and Biden were watching the video. Hillary and Biden were interested while they were watching but o was playing cards with someone . He was like a little child not paying attention to the adults while playing with his toys. Someone is controling the US while o plays with his toys and takes his vacations. Who is behind him? He is a movie star not a commander in chief.


That's a great description, CB!

After he was elected, I said that o was the Manchurian candidate and Raum Emanuel was his mother. 
Then Raum left, a heart-wrenching event (?).

So now I say that o is the Manchurian candidate and Valerie Jared is his mother. Didn't they say he played cards during the bin laden raid? Played cards?! Anybody know what I'm walking about?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Everyone notice the crap that is posted when a Liberal is engaged or responded to?
> 
> They cannot stay away from us who post peacefully in this thread, but we can surely ignore them and not engage their hate.
> 
> Let them wallow in their home on the L.O.L.L. thread and ignore them in this thread that we like to call home.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

KPG, who the heck is Paul Tyan? I think Huck must mean Paul Ryan. She has been making lots of typos lately.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, who the heck is Paul Tyan? I think Huck must mean Paul Ryan. She has been making lots of typos lately.


She makes more than typo errors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Valerie Jarrett is the President and she takes money and orders from George Soros.


During times of crisis o gets a phone call from Valerie Jarrett. He answers, and she asks, "Why don't you pass the time with a game of solitaire?"

Anybody get my meaning here? Did I get this right?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, who the heck is Paul Tyan? I think Huck must mean Paul Ryan. She has been making lots of typos lately.


I don't know - don't read her posts any more. It must have been Ingried talking from the "other" left side of her brain. BTW: she goes by Hucking now (combo of Huck and Ingried). Nice ring to it don't you think? :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> She makes more than typo errors.


ohhhh..... you're in for it now LL.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Solowey, I agree with you about public humiliation working as a deterent. But I am concerened about Susan. She is getting rather blood thirsty, don't you think. She 's advocating horse whips.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, don't worry about it; we all know what you meant and wrote. MIB also knew exactly what you meant, she's just being her old mean self.


There is a stench of negativity on this post. Just reminding myself and others that although the bait may look tempting, do not touch it! Don't even look at it too long or you may go crazy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, don't worry about it; we all know what you meant and wrote. MIB also knew exactly what you meant, she's just being her old mean self.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> During times of crisis o gets a phone call from Valerie Jarrett. He answers, and she asks, "Why don't you pass the time with a game of solitaire?"
> 
> Anybody get my meaning here? Did I get this right?


No, you did not I'm afraid to say. In times of crisis (Remember Benghazi) Valerie told everyone to "Stand Down" and Obama to "sit down." Meanwhile four Americans were abused, raped, and brutally murdered and their deaths were immediately dismissed as nothing of importance by Obama, Clinton and the rest of the Admin under Val's control. (The murdered were some of our Best and Brightest.)

That is reality.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree, Yarnie. We should all pay no attention to nasty and nonsensical posts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ohhhh..... you're in for it now LL.


I don't read what she writes, so there is not problem for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you did not I'm afraid to say. In times of crisis (Remember Benghazi) Valerie told everyone to "Stand Down" and Obama to "sit down." There, that is reality.


This was what I meant:
Manchurian Candidate - o.
His mother - Val.
The cue to get him to do her bidding - "Why don't you pass the time playing solitaire."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Solowey, I agree with you about public humiliation working as a deterent. But I am concerened about Susan. She is getting rather blood thirsty, don't you think. She 's advocating horse whips.


I hope she doesn't discipline her son that way. If I remember correctly, there isn't a full-time father in the picture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You landed it .... yay!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's fine. Lock them up for life. They have no consciences and if they haven't by now they won't get them. Their lives are over.


Sadly true. The only hope is that they find redemption within prison walls. It happens.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> we get the questions and know the right answers, Now you try to understand the questions. Every time you are lost for any even remotely reasonable answer you either go into laughter or declare something funny. Typical of your kind. Poor child.


Did someone say "your kind?" Yes, there it is - right up there!

Isn't that like saying, "You people?"

And we KNOW that saying, "you people" is racist.

Therefore, saying "your kind" is also racist.

Like my logic? No? If someone doesn't like my logic, it must be because of the "kind" I am.

That means someone is definitely a racist!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That would only happen if they knew right from wrong. Sadly, this is not being taught.


There must be conversation in the home in order to teach these things. I was shocked at the number of six-year olds, first graders, who could not speak in complete sentences. They couldn't converse - by that I mean have a flowing back-and-forth two-way talk. If you asked a question, they would give you an answer, but it might not be related to the question. I could hardly believe it. They'd had very little experience with conversation, listening, or discipline.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did someone say "your kind?" Yes, there it is - right up there!
> 
> Isn't that like saying, "You people?"
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: She is the raciest! Probably black and hates whites.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There must be conversation in the home in order to teach these things. I was shocked at the number of six-year olds, first graders, who could not speak in complete sentences. They couldn't converse - by that I mean have a flowing back-and-forth two-way talk. If you asked a question, they would give you an answer, but it might not be related to the question. I could hardly believe it. They'd had very little experience with conversation, listening, or discipline.


It is everywhere. Lots of parents not doing their job.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too Yarnie. I understand MIB too. She'd like to pretend to be a Christian at times when it suits her, but her comments are not Christian or those of anyone I care to listen to. She needs our prayers, but not our ear.


Some people don't embrace the reality that Christianity is a commitment to a belief system and a way of life. That doesn't mean they won't or can't. They just don't ... yet. It's hard for modern-day people to "buy into" the concept of.....obedience.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OMG Janeway - your recipe is fantastic! I could not wait, the smells were so enticing. I broke bread and ate a piece before dinner (it is my very late lunch). 

The bread is excellent - thanks so much for sharing your recipe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We are not guys; we are rollicking dolphins; so are you. There I said it, so do not try to change my opinion.
> 
> (see yourself in the group photo? I do.)
> 
> P.S. We are known to perform well on occasion, are very friendly and loving creatures who will band together to protect each other.


Some crabby patty doesn't like our dophin dance. Maybe she needs to sue us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We are not guys; we are rollicking dolphins; so are you. There I said it, so do not try to change my opinion.
> 
> (see yourself in the group photo? I do.)
> 
> P.S. We are known to perform well on occasion, are very friendly and loving creatures who will band together to protect each other.


Yes we will. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a great description, CB!
> 
> After he was elected, I said that o was the Manchurian candidate and Raum Emanuel was his mother.
> Then Raum left, a heart-wrenching event (?).
> ...


That is the picture I saw. I have to give it to Hillary she was upset watching the tape. Biden was looking too but o was not paying attention he was playing a card game. So disturbing!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you did not I'm afraid to say. In times of crisis (Remember Benghazi) Valerie told everyone to "Stand Down" and Obama to "sit down." Meanwhile four Americans were abused, raped, and brutally murdered and their deaths were immediately dismissed as nothing of importance by Obama, Clinton and the rest of the Admin under Val's control. (The murdered were some of our Best and Brightest.)
> 
> That is reality.


So very sad! Remember Benghazi!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some crabby patty doesn't like our dophin dance. Maybe she needs to sue us.


Let's just eat her and save our wealth. 

Love your new lily pond avatar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's just eat her and save our wealth.
> 
> Love your new lily pond avatar.


Thank you! No I will take a 0 on that one. Yucky! Nasty! :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This for the crabby patties. https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=691900847493315&set=vb.613607315321774&type=2&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you did not I'm afraid to say. In times of crisis (Remember Benghazi) Valerie told everyone to "Stand Down" and Obama to "sit down." Meanwhile four Americans were abused, raped, and brutally murdered and their deaths were immediately dismissed as nothing of importance by Obama, Clinton and the rest of the Admin under Val's control. (The murdered were some of our Best and Brightest.)
> 
> That is reality.


I was referring to the Manchurian Candidate. I guess nobody saw it. It was a movie - man was brainwashed, trained to kill a presidential candidate. His cue was "Why don't you pass the time with a game of solitaire." The culprit behind the scheme was his mother, played by Angela Lansbury!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!! Where there is a will there is a way.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJrSUHK9Luw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They are not ready to admit that the problem lies in the lack of family structure. If they do, then all they currently represent will fly out the window. They have more at stake in keeping things the way they presently are, than tying to fix the underlying problem.


I heard a Rabbi, a psychologist, and a Christian educator today discussing the thrill killing. They agreed with us that it is a lack of valuing virtue in our society that is the underlying cause of 3 young killers targeting someone they don't know for execution. They said that none of the boys had an intact family. Two of the boys had fathers, who were "not role models," which I think meant they were or had been recently in jail, and one student had little supervision or contact with his mother. These boys were raised like animals and became killers.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too Yarnie. Unless the liberals hear what they want to hear, they go into attack mode. SS would learn a lot if she would look past the words and look to the person. Alas, that is not how liberal minds work. If what they see isn't spelled out carefully for them, they are lost. So sad.


They are trying to pick a fight here. You can tell them off without directly addressing them. Talk around them and ignore their provocation.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We are not guys; we are rollicking dolphins; so are you. There I said it, so do not try to change my opinion.
> 
> (see yourself in the group photo? I do.)
> 
> P.S. We are known to perform well on occasion, are very friendly and loving creatures who will band together to protect each other.


Yes we are. I don't mind being a dolphin at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the picture I saw. I have to give it to Hillary she was upset watching the tape. Biden was looking too but o was not paying attention he was playing a card game. So disturbing!


Country Bumpkins
Hello Cuckoo.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You have been talking about Valerie Jarrett being the puppet master. She played an important part in the take down of Bin laden. The Navy Seals were ready at least three times to raid the compound, and Valerie Jarrett told Obama to tell the seals to stand down. The fourth time, they were actually on their way before Obama was told, so it was to late to call them off. Here are two links,
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2012/07/29/obama-canceled-bin-laden-kill-raid-three-times-valerie-jarrett/
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2191021/EXCLUSIVE-Obama-cancelled-missions-kill-bin-Laden-THREE-TIMES-getting-cold-feet--Hillary-Clinton-stepped-claims-explosive-new-book.html


joeysomma
Cuckoo, cuckoo! Poor Bird.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Did someone say "your kind?" Yes, there it is - right up there!
> 
> Isn't that like saying, "You people?"
> 
> ...


That's right Bonnie. They are racists and bigoted against Christians. Sort of like the Muslim Brotherhood. Do you think they are members? Oh no! The military is tracking those terrorists down. My goodness gracious, they will be in jail soon. I hope they have packed their prison suitcases. Of course they won't be able to take their knitting with them. Oh that's right, they don 't knit or crochet. They just visit KP to troll for innocent victims (Christians).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That's right Bonnie. They are racists and bigoted against Christians. Sort of like the Muslim Brotherhood. Do you think they are members? Oh no! The military is tracking those terrorists down. My goodness gracious, they will be in jail soon. I hope they have packed their prison suitcases. Of course they won't be able to take their knitting with them. Oh that's right, they don 't knit or crochet. They just visit KP to troll for innocent victims (Christians).


Knit crazy
oh yes those innocent Christians. Over 40 years of War about Religion in Ireland and that is just one example of the history of Christianity. How many bloody Wars have they started and fought so far? Must hit the books again, lost count.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> oh yes those innocent Christians. Over 40 years of War about Religion in Ireland and that is just one example of the history of Christianity. How many bloody Wars have they started and fought so far? Must hit the books again, lost count.


The ideas being tossed around today in this rightie thread have little to do with the precepts of Christianity and everything to do with general insanity. Putting disobedient children in public stocks and making them stand in public with signs proclaiming their misdeeds have been suggested by this fine Christian ladies. Seems like they MUST be kidding, but unfortunately I don't believe they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The thugs were not out to assault they were out to kill.


Your a riot lady . I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I also don't care anymore about if you think I am a Christian or not. Jesus Judges me not you. Your judgement is of this world, mine is of God and Jesus and the Holy Spirit.


It seems like someone got bored with their site and had to see what kind of dissention they could stir up. Thinking back on months of Christian bashing on their part - they seem to think of themselves as expert theologians with all the answers. They created a box with their definition of what is a good Christian and what should be believed. Anyone who doesnt fit into that box is obviously not a good Christian so its ok to mock, intimidate, or defame those bad Christians or to call them racists and bigots.

Over and over again, when they cant debate an issue they come out with the personal attacks. Their comments are perfect examples of intolerance and bigotry, but the saddest thing is that the probably believe their own propaganda.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Have you guys seen this thread? It could use some of your wisdom:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194381-1.html


Oh Sewbizgirl. I went and read that site. You are right in what you have posted. But don't even reply as it will do you know good. As you have seen they will jump on you and contiue to do so. Come and join us here and you can raise your voice and say what ever you want. We may not always agree with each other here. But we do not use, nasty comments,or try to put someone else down for what they believe in this group. I do mean this group. Some will come on here that not worth mention. But are not part of the group. We also love to have fun. So come over make yourself heard we are just women who have more in common than we even knew when this started..


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Steaks are good. I will take some seafood for my tricks. But I will take either one. :thumbup:


it`s been a few days since New Orleans, so you must be ready for some shrimp 

ps - another beautiful pic for your avatar


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It seems like someone got bored with their site and had to see what kind of dissention they could stir up. Thinking back on months of Christian bashing on their part - they seem to think of themselves as expert theologians with all the answers. They created a box with their definition of what is a good Christian and what should be believed. Anyone who doesnt fit into that box is obviously not a good Christian so its ok to mock, intimidate, or defame those bad Christians or to call them racists and bigots.
> 
> Over and over again, when they cant debate an issue they come out with the personal attacks. Their comments are perfect examples of intolerance and bigotry, but the saddest thing is that the probably believe their own propaganda.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How did your day go WCK. Were you busy at the shop today? What are you knitting of late?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy are you done canning for the year? Have you ever made apple butter. I had a lady who was a neighbor when I was little that made the best apple butter.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy are you done canning for the year? Have you ever made apple butter. I had a lady who was a neighbor when I was little that made the best apple butter.


I have made it long ago. I am still canning. I pick tomatoes and when I get enough okra I can a mix. I found a recipe that is great. You wash and slice the okra and soak it 20 minutes in vinegar. Then, I peel and lightly chop the tomatoes, bring to a boil and add the okra (rinsing away the vinegar first). To serve, I add about 1/2 cup corn and cup of cooked macaroni. It is so good. I can only 2-3 jars at a time because the okra is only coming slowly, a little at a time.

I am getting nearly done with my shrug, and have another project in mind when it is done. Do you get excited to begin a new project when you get near the end of another like I do? Or, are you one of those people who has multiple WIPs?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> How did your day go WCK. Were you busy at the shop today? What are you knitting of late?


I want to hear too what WCK is working on. I like to hear about others' WIP.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News Flash, and I do mean Flash

Seem Bump of Kins has add a new part to the Ice Cream Parlor, candy store, spa, and travel agency. she is now open part of shop to start her dance studio. 
She arrived back from New Orleans with a few new steps, and new costume that are really blinging. 
So all are invited to the grand opening of ICP CS SPA TA DS
on saturday night wear you best dancing outfit.As boss will be doing the photo ops for the news on here. At least if she gets done eating pineapple squash caky. 

Lucky L was spotted rolling down the mountains seem she was really off her rocker, and Janie the squirt gun queen was not far behind. They had to stop and reload their trusty 45 squirts guns,and they found a new rifle its called and fill her up air rifle. They can shoot up to a mile at some who are full of hot air. You go Girls. 

News just in Canada is smelling better. It has been reported some women with a u haul trailer was seen heading south with what is a strange smell coming out of the u haul. Yes it could be the Sal oh ma lady she's changing her name. Funny the border check point let her through. But one cross eye person said they couldn't tell who was smelling up the place. But then we all know who is don't we. Any way she apparently threw a couple of wool skeins their way. 

JO mama has retired from the FBOI and closed businees as she had a big yarn give away. Has desided to go into the fashion business. It may be due to the house blanket falling off. She into knitted bathing suit now.

Lake of the loons and knutty crazy ect still on the mississippi heading north and I mean way north. Knutty craz has called out to people on shore that they are missing a lot of fun on the ice cream run. 

Latest report on the three Ice cream Bandits. should call them moe curly and lady(no not larry come on they are ladies) you remember Creamy VAnillia and Chocolate(other name Bunnie de dum) Seen in a shop selling bathing suits. Lot of laughter going on there it was reported. Seems they were trying on every suit the shop had. Ice Cream diet starting to show around the hips, and laughter was the main noise. What is it with the hair do's, they are in need of a redo, plus one was spotted having her wig on backwards. But seem their ice cream is holding up. 
Ruknuts was out today shopping came home with a new car, well it was new until she back over the owner of the car lots car. It now kind of leans to the left if your in the front, or to the right if your in the back. But it still does a smooth 30 miles an hour. 
New girl in the shop down the street gee nipper open a nap sack shop if you need a nap she has the sack . She's having a sale, seem she has been in Bump kins travel shop and is getting a good deal aren't we all . 

Slow gal wants to report but can't remember what she wants to report but will report it if she remembers what it was she wanted to report. Wish she would slow down. With a name like that one would think she would. 

All for now the news that should have been printed two weeks ago, so stop complaining at least I did get around to it. See you at the dance opening. I will be the one with the reporters hat with a bit of bling unlike the Bump her kins.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have made it long ago. I am still canning. I pick tomatoes and when I get enough okra I can a mix. I found a recipe that is great. You wash and slice the okra and soak it 20 minutes in vinegar. Then, I peel and lightly chop the tomatoes, bring to a boil and add the okra (rinsing away the vinegar first). To serve, I add about 1/2 cup corn and cup of cooked macaroni. It is so good. I can only 2-3 jars at a time because the okra is only coming slowly, a little at a time.
> 
> I am getting nearly done with my shrug, and have another project in mind when it is done. Do you get excited to begin a new project when you get near the end of another like I do? Or, are you one of those people who has multiple WIPs?


Oh your recipe sounds great. I am one of those people who are just glad to get it done. Never mind starting next one, just want the one I am doing done. Usual stick to one, have had times when I will do more then one usual around two weeks before Christmas after I put off doing what I planned to do, and then you know what happens.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy are you done canning for the year? Have you ever made apple butter. I had a lady who was a neighbor when I was little that made the best apple butter.


I forgot to tell you that I got recipes for making Pancake Mix, Italian Dressing Mix, Taco Seasoning Mix, and Cajun Spice Mix yesterday. So I mixed them up using some of my spices. I used the Cajun Spice Mix tonight on some baked fish, and it was good. Here is the website if anyone wants the recipes:

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/231358/homemade-buttermilk-pancake-mix

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/25171/italian-dressing-mix

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/46653/taco-seasoning-i

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/149221/cajun-spice-mix-2


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> it`s been a few days since New Orleans, so you must be ready for some shrimp
> 
> ps - another beautiful pic for your avatar


I had it last night.  Made shrimp for Dh for the anniversary. heheh.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

If ever there was a case of the pot calling the kettle black MIB is it. She of all people to pass judgement on anyone else's writing is an abomination of the highest kind. She who has run on sentences with zero punctuation. She who writes as if she is on some esoteric drug. She who has problems with correct spelling. And Her and Her and Her and Her. The finger points to Her. Unless she is perfect she should not assume that she can cast aspersions on others. I thought she was on vacation. Why does she have so much time to dally in criticizing others. Must not be having a good time. I move that we don't read anymore of her posts here or anywhere else. 


MaidInBedlam said:


> You may be right. Yarnie's grammar and wording sometime leave me in the dust. 'How about" sounds like a suggestion to kill all the black people to me, but perhaps she meant to say "What about" which isn't a suggestion but an invitation to consider the question.
> 
> Of course, one of the true Christians here would have said it eventually. "We, the good" and all that. And what about that Christian humility? "We, the good" sure sounds like somebody is tooting their own horn pretty loudly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Soros appeared to be o's handler as soon as he came out of the gate. And Soros goal is to take down our country.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Valerie Jarrett is the President and she takes money and orders from George Soros.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This site works KGP but you have to copy and paste it. It is so funny. It is for the Queen. https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=691900847493315&set=vb.613607315321774&type=2&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy I fried some okra tonight for supper. Have not had much either. I got wild and used batter made from cornstarch. I fried up the bell peppers, green tomato and okra with potato. I had heard of fried twinkies. I didn't have any so I opened some Debbie Cakes and battered them up too. lol I don't fry much so I did it up good tonight. I like the okra, corn and tomato too. But have never canned it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Soros appeared to be o's handler as soon as he came out of the gate. And Soros goal is to take down our country.


 I believe it too.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understood you Yarnie just fine. Don't listen to the white noise.


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway: This is meant for you in particular:
> 
> Navajo Code Talker Roy Hawthorne, USMC.
> 
> He walked the 2 mile parade route. Two Navajo Marines are helping him with the last 1/2 mile.


Yes, thank you as I somehow missed this event. There are very few of the code talkers alive today. Yes, the young native Americans are leaving the reservations to join different branches of the military.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You Gals are beautiful!



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie? Is that you? What the heck do you think you're doing - roll right side up will you please?
> 
> You'll get sunburned with your belly up that way. Roll over!!!!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I second that!


theyarnlady said:


> i need a good laugh today. Thank you both of you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> If ever there was a case of the pot calling the kettle black MIB is it. She of all people to pass judgement on anyone else's writing is an abomination of the highest kind. She who has run on sentences with zero punctuation. She who writes as if she is on some esoteric drug. She who has problems with correct spelling. And Her and Her and Her and Her. The finger points to Her. Unless she is perfect she should not assume that she can cast aspersions on others. I thought she was on vacation. Why does she have so much time to dally in criticizing others. Must not be having a good time. I move that we don't read anymore of her posts here or anywhere else.
> 
> :thumbup:


I totally agree as I wiped MIB from my life some time ago as she has truly lost it & I don't think she is on vacation--she is in the NUT house!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I forgot to tell you that I got recipes for making Pancake Mix, Italian Dressing Mix, Taco Seasoning Mix, and Cajun Spice Mix yesterday. So I mixed them up using some of my spices. I used the Cajun Spice Mix tonight on some baked fish, and it was good. Here is the website if anyone wants the recipes:
> 
> http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/231358/homemade-buttermilk-pancake-mix
> 
> ...


Oh thank you for the sites. I must check them out. :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KC I agree with you. After a visit to a kibbutz in Israel years ago, I am of the opinion that the kibbutz system may work here. As you say, nothing could be worse at producing an end product than the one of these parents (in name only).


Knit crazy said:


> The numbers keep rising on black on black crime. Liberals keep trying to find a cause they can pin this on when it is their changes to society.
> 
> We have greater drug use - so great that states are giving up and decriminalizing drug use.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> If ever there was a case of the pot calling the kettle black MIB is it. She of all people to pass judgement on anyone else's writing is an abomination of the highest kind. She who has run on sentences with zero punctuation. She who writes as if she is on some esoteric drug. She who has problems with correct spelling. And Her and Her and Her and Her. The finger points to Her. Unless she is perfect she should not assume that she can cast aspersions on others. I thought she was on vacation. Why does she have so much time to dally in criticizing others. Must not be having a good time. I move that we don't read anymore of her posts here or anywhere else.
> 
> :thumbup:


thanks all of you for having my back.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I forgot to tell you that I got recipes for making Pancake Mix, Italian Dressing Mix, Taco Seasoning Mix, and Cajun Spice Mix yesterday. So I mixed them up using some of my spices. I used the Cajun Spice Mix tonight on some baked fish, and it was good. Here is the website if anyone wants the recipes:
> 
> http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/231358/homemade-buttermilk-pancake-mix
> 
> ...


Thanks as homemade seasonings are much better than those pkgs as they are also expensive.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks all of you for having my back.


I've always got your back, Yarnie as love you dear sweet lady. Sending prayers to you! Janie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Knit crazy I fried some okra tonight for supper. Have not had much either. I got wild and used batter made from cornstarch. I fried up the bell peppers, green tomato and okra with potato. I had heard of fried twinkies. I didn't have any so I opened some Debbie Cakes and battered them up too. lol I don't fry much so I did it up good tonight. I like the okra, corn and tomato too. But have never canned it.


the last time i tried Okra was in Fla. it was slimie. But I want to try Knit crazy's recipe. How do you keep it from getting slimie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Soros appeared to be o's handler as soon as he came out of the gate. And Soros goal is to take down our country.


couldn't agree more with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> the last time i tried Okra was in Fla. it was slimie. But I want to try Knit crazy's recipe. How do you keep it from getting slimie?


 It was fresh and fried , no slime. I didn't even cut it up just fried it whole. Did you have it boiled?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was fresh and fried , no slime. I didn't even cut it up just fried it whole.


So then if it is fresh it is not slimie???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've always got your back, Yarnie as love you dear sweet lady. Sending prayers to you! Janie


Thank you Janie same right back at you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is cute.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194468-1.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is cute.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194468-1.html


good one I love it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KC You are so kind.



Knit crazy said:


> Me too Yarnie. I understand MIB too. She'd like to pretend to be a Christian at times when it suits her, but her comments are not Christian or those of anyone I care to listen to. She needs our prayers, but not our ear.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow!!!!!!!! Where there is a will there is a way.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJrSUHK9Luw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That was amazing!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So then if it is fresh it is not slimie???


No. lol but if it is boiled it is slimey. :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No. lol but if it is boiled it is slimey. :-o


Then why do they boil it????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Then why do they boil it????


I like it slimey. lol Really I do. When I have enough I will try to grill it . Ruk says it is good that way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You have been talking about Valerie Jarrett being the puppet master. She played an important part in the take down of Bin laden. The Navy Seals were ready at least three times to raid the compound, and Valerie Jarrett told Obama to tell the seals to stand down. The fourth time, they were actually on their way before Obama was told, so it was to late to call them off. Here are two links,
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2012/07/29/obama-canceled-bin-laden-kill-raid-three-times-valerie-jarrett/
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2191021/EXCLUSIVE-Obama-cancelled-missions-kill-bin-Laden-THREE-TIMES-getting-cold-feet--Hillary-Clinton-stepped-claims-explosive-new-book.html


That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's right Bonnie. They are racists and bigoted against Christians. Sort of like the Muslim Brotherhood. Do you think they are members? Oh no! The military is tracking those terrorists down. My goodness gracious, they will be in jail soon. I hope they have packed their prison suitcases. Of course they won't be able to take their knitting with them. Oh that's right, they don 't knit or crochet. They just visit KP to troll for innocent victims (Christians).


Gotcha!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How did your day go WCK. Were you busy at the shop today? What are you knitting of late?


I`m still busy unpacking boxes Yarnie, so my knitting has slowed down a little. Have to shift things around to make room for all the new yarns. 3 more big deliveries expected next week and then should slow down a bit. My 2 WIP are a scarf made with Universal Classic Big Time and a slouchie hat made with Madeline Tosh chunky.
What are you working on?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I believe it too.


So do I.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thank you for the sites. I must check them out. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have made it long ago. I am still canning. I pick tomatoes and when I get enough okra I can a mix. I found a recipe that is great. You wash and slice the okra and soak it 20 minutes in vinegar. Then, I peel and lightly chop the tomatoes, bring to a boil and add the okra (rinsing away the vinegar first). To serve, I add about 1/2 cup corn and cup of cooked macaroni. It is so good. I can only 2-3 jars at a time because the okra is only coming slowly, a little at a time.
> 
> I am getting nearly done with my shrug, and have another project in mind when it is done. Do you get excited to begin a new project when you get near the end of another like I do? Or, are you one of those people who has multiple WIPs?


I usually have about 4 WIP but they don`t all get equal attention. I need at least 1 that is easy to pick up and put down in the store without paying much attention to a pattern


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Gotcha!


you do know that you and the rest of the gang are really losing it. You are all so funny. I think we could all be on Betty Whites show off your rockers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I`m still busy unpacking boxes Yarnie, so my knitting has slowed down a little. Have to shift things around to make room for all the new yarns. 3 more big deliveries expected next week and then should slow down a bit. My 2 WIP are a scarf made with Universal Classic Big Time and a slouchie hat made with Madeline Tosh chunky.
> What are you working on?


Oh you got the fun part of looking at the yarns you have bought for the shop. Wish I was working for you. But then I would be broke too and probably end up having to pay you more. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard the audio of Ms. Tuff talking down the armed young man at the GA elementary school. If you missed it, I hope you'll get a chance to hear it.

She was calm and kind. She empathized with the gunman, got him to put down his gun and surrender. She told him that he hadn't hurt anybody yet, and that he could get out of this safely. She told the police he only wanted to give up and go to the hospital. When he was ready for the police to get him, she told him in the kindest way that she loved him and was proud of him for putting down his gun.

After he left, she sobbed and said she'd never been so scared in all her life. You sure couldn;t tell. She was in the grip of divine guidance.

I've thought a lot about her. She's very pretty - and beautiful on the inside. She treated this troubled young man with great compassion and thereby saved many lives. We sometimes pray "let me be Jesus for someone." This woman truly showed this boy the unconditional love of Jesus, and he responded in the best possible way.

It's very inspiring, if you get to hear it. I hope you do. By the way, the young man is white; Ms. Tuff is black. Isn't that another testimony to the goodness that is out there. We are not all racists, thank goodness. I'm thankful that here in Atlanta (and on Fox) they've played the tape more than once.

This is such a faith-filled group that I just wanted to share that with you. And her name is Ms. Tuff - perfect!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Tried to catch up ith the reading s I was on page 74 & this page is 95 but only conclusion is that the Lefties must be bored to death as they had to come to this site & make comments!

I did not read their posts as just the usual nasty stuff! Huck can only go on & on that I only claimed to be part Apache as this proves that she is Ingried.

Yarnie, I did read your reporting & laughed & laughed! You really have a "style" of reporting the news!

Glad you enjoyed the bread KPG as it is one of my favorites.

Knit crazy are you the one who does all of the canning or am I mixed on names? Would love to make your okra/tomato/corn/Mac dish as it sounds delicious. My mother would take a quart of tomatoes juice & all & cook macaroni in the pot & add just a smidgen go sugar & it was very good! I did not at Mac & cheese until later in life.

I canned 2 quarts so salsa yesterday using Ball's Canning Recipe, but not fond of it. I usually just make my own recipe with what I have on hand. It took so long to chop all those veggies up that I suffered all night with my right shoulder hurting so if I make anymore, I'll use the blender to chop.

Well, it is bed time so will try to catch up on the reading tomorrow so goodnight dear ladies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you do know that you and the rest of the gang are really losing it. You are all so funny. I think we could all be on Betty Whites show off your rockers.


Wouldn't that be fun?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Tried to catch up ith the reading s I was on page 74 & this page is 95 but only conclusion is that the Lefties must be bored to death as they had to come to this site & make comments!
> 
> I did not read their posts as just the usual nasty stuff! Huck can only go on & on that I only claimed to be part Apache as this proves that she is Ingried.
> 
> ...


Goodnight, Janie - sleep well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Has anyone heard the audio of Ms. Tuff talking down the armed young man at the GA elementary school. If you missed it, I hope you'll get a chance to hear it.
> 
> She was calm and kind. She empathized with the gunman, got him to put down his gun and surrender. She told him that he hadn't hurt anybody yet, and that he could get out of this safely. She told the police he only wanted to give up and go to the hospital. When he was ready for the police to get him, she told him in the kindest way that she loved him and was proud of him for putting down his gun.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw this woman on the news--a truly beautiful woman inside & out & a good Christian woman!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> News Flash, and I do mean Flash
> 
> Seem Bump of Kins has add a new part to the Ice Cream Parlor, candy store, spa, and travel agency. she is now open part of shop to start her dance studio.
> She arrived back from New Orleans with a few new steps, and new costume that are really blinging. ..............


 :thumbup: great investigative reporting Yarnie. Extra tip for you - music for the dance studio provided by recyled instruments and the Landfill Harmonic


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Goodnight, Janie - sleep well.


Thank you sweet lady talk tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News Flash, and I do mean Flash
> 
> Seem Bump of Kins has add a new part to the Ice Cream Parlor, candy store, spa, and travel agency. she is now open part of shop to start her dance studio.
> She arrived back from New Orleans with a few new steps, and new costume that are really blinging.
> ...


Thank you for that tough reporting! You do not give these women an inch - good job! Would you be interested in a job a Press Secretary for the president? Jay Carney seems to be missing in action - and you are relentless - just what o needs!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Where is SS, the spelling police when Twin Huck needs her?


Knit crazy said:


> KPG, who the heck is Paul Tyan? I think Huck must mean Paul Ryan. She has been making lots of typos lately.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you for that tough reporting! You do not give these women an inch - good job! Would you be interested in a job a Press Secretary for the president? Jay Carney seems to be missing in action - and you are relentless - just what o needs!


Oh you are to funny. Boy couldn't I screw them up with a daily news report. 
How about today the President got up?? Tomorrow we expect the same thing. Oh wait he is going to be busy tomorrow, he is going to get up. :roll: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Where is SS, the spelling police when Twin Huck needs her?


 :XD: :XD: ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you for that tough reporting! You do not give these women an inch - good job! Would you be interested in a job a Press Secretary for the president? Jay Carney seems to be missing in action - and you are relentless - just what o needs!


 She can't be press Secretary she doesnt lie!

:roll: But she is a good reporter. :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You got it soooooo right. Pathetic.


bonbf3 said:


> During times of crisis o gets a phone call from Valerie Jarrett. He answers, and she asks, "Why don't you pass the time with a game of solitaire?"
> 
> Anybody get my meaning here? Did I get this right?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Has anyone heard the audio of Ms. Tuff talking down the armed young man at the GA elementary school. If you missed it, I hope you'll get a chance to hear it.
> 
> She was calm and kind. She empathized with the gunman, got him to put down his gun and surrender. She told him that he hadn't hurt anybody yet, and that he could get out of this safely. She told the police he only wanted to give up and go to the hospital. When he was ready for the police to get him, she told him in the kindest way that she loved him and was proud of him for putting down his gun.
> I heard that too Bonnie what a gift God gave her and what a gift she gave back to those children. Just think how many lives she saved.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's the audio of Ms. Tuff. Sorry - the picture didn't come over. Just cut and paste http://foxnewsinsider.com and you should see it there. It's worth the effort.

Tuff: "I'm Proud of You and It's a Good Thing That You're Just Giving Up"
foxnewsinsider.com
The dramatic 911 call has finally been released from a shooting that took place earlier this week at an Atlanta-area elementary school, and it's shedding light on the acts of that school's bookkeeper that can only be described with one word: heroic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: great investigative reporting Yarnie. Extra tip for you - music for the dance studio provided by recyled instruments and the Landfill Harmonic


Well if your willing to play them I think it would be great. CAn you play them all at once?????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Has anyone heard the audio of Ms. Tuff talking down the armed young man at the GA elementary school. If you missed it, I hope you'll get a chance to hear it.
> 
> She was calm and kind. She empathized with the gunman, got him to put down his gun and surrender. She told him that he hadn't hurt anybody yet, and that he could get out of this safely. She told the police he only wanted to give up and go to the hospital. When he was ready for the police to get him, she told him in the kindest way that she loved him and was proud of him for putting down his gun.
> 
> ...


I saw it on our news last night Bonnie. Youre right, she was amazing and I think she saved many lives


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotcha.



bonbf3 said:


> There is a stench of negativity on this post. Just reminding myself and others that although the bait may look tempting, do not touch it! Don't even look at it too long or you may go crazy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She can't be press Secretary she doesnt lie!
> 
> :roll: But she is a good reporter. :thumbup:


Shoot! I knew that idea was too good to be true.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you still keeping tract of the days to answer your question? How long has it been?


Lukelucy said:


> I don't read what she writes, so there is not problem for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I must not of put in the right spot. Da.
I heard what she did. God Bless her with the words and she use them at the right time didn't she. 
I think she is wonderful think of all the lives she save, and the man's life too. God Bless her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Where is SS, the spelling police when Twin Huck needs her?


RUKnitting
Huck has made typos and she will in the future, no doubt. And? Would you like to point that out to theyarnlady as well? She tops all of us. I know, I know, some lame excuse. I shall try to find one for myself other than dancing fingers. Fun isn't it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well if your willing to play them I think it would be great. CAn you play them all at once?????


Well Im not talented enough to play them all at once but Ill put hubby to work to come up with a way of making it work - he likes to play with gadgets


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

TWINKIES are back....Bought some at Walmarts. The cake doesn't seem as good as the original.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Knit crazy I fried some okra tonight for supper. Have not had much either. I got wild and used batter made from cornstarch. I fried up the bell peppers, green tomato and okra with potato. I had heard of fried twinkies. I didn't have any so I opened some Debbie Cakes and battered them up too. lol I don't fry much so I did it up good tonight. I like the okra, corn and tomato too. But have never canned it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't think she had anything to lose.


Janeway said:


> I totally agree as I wiped MIB from my life some time ago as she has truly lost it & I don't think she is on vacation--she is in the NUT house!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Have you guys seen this thread? It could use some of your wisdom:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194381-1.html


Just read it - responded over there. Thanks for the link! They punish the innocent along with the guilty - thanks heaps.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And you know what is NOT in them.


Janeway said:


> Thanks as homemade seasonings are much better than those pkgs as they are also expensive.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are to funny. Boy couldn't I screw them up with a daily news report.
> How about today the President got up?? Tomorrow we expect the same thing. Oh wait he is going to be busy tomorrow, he is going to get up. :roll: :shock:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Mostly when it's not cooked to death. I do it on the grill and with a little salt it's delicious. Put six of them on two skewers. The skewers are parallel to each other going thru all six okra. As an appetizer one per person or two depending on what else is served. People who have had bad experience with 'Slimey" are so pleasantly surprised. Mine are so behind. Not even a blossom yet. DH says it's too early. But no sign of any fruit activity.


theyarnlady said:


> So then if it is fresh it is not slimie???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> TWINKIES are back....Bought some at Walmarts. The cake doesn't seem as good as the original.


That is what I heard. One of my friends said hers were burned on the bottom. I haven't tried them yet but my sil works for Little Debbie . I think their version is pretty good. My favorite was the chocolate hostess cupcake. Are they on the market too?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You are the best, ladies. So much kindness all in one place. Have a good night - more tomorrow!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nitey Bon! XX


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes it was on TV. What a smart, lovely lady. She sure didn't appear scared but I can understand that she would have been. She took a chance, used her training and got it right.


bonbf3 said:


> Has anyone heard the audio of Ms. Tuff talking down the armed young man at the GA elementary school. If you missed it, I hope you'll get a chance to hear it.
> 
> She was calm and kind. She empathized with the gunman, got him to put down his gun and surrender. She told him that he hadn't hurt anybody yet, and that he could get out of this safely. She told the police he only wanted to give up and go to the hospital. When he was ready for the police to get him, she told him in the kindest way that she loved him and was proud of him for putting down his gun.
> 
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I`m still busy unpacking boxes Yarnie, so my knitting has slowed down a little. Have to shift things around to make room for all the new yarns. 3 more big deliveries expected next week and then should slow down a bit. My 2 WIP are a scarf made with Universal Classic Big Time and a slouchie hat made with Madeline Tosh chunky.
> What are you working on?


I absolutely love Madelinetosh colors. I have one WIP that I'm knitting with that yarn. I'm hoping to get it done this fall/winter.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I don't think she had anything to lose.


And just when you conclude that some people will surprise you by proving you wrong.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> the last time i tried Okra was in Fla. it was slimie. But I want to try Knit crazy's recipe. How do you keep it from getting slimie?


Soaking it in vinegar helps a lot. The vinegar also acts to soften okra that might be on the large side. I try to pick okra when it is no longer than my thumb (or it gets tough), but sometimes I miss one and it gets a little bigger.

The slick stuff inside okra acts like a thickener when you cut the okra in rings and add it to stewed tomatoes. You will notice none of the sliminess when you eat it. It has such an interesting flavor and texture. I have never fried it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> And you know what is NOT in them.


I cut the salt in my mixes as recommended by many of the responders to the recipes. I try to cut out salt as much as I can in my cooking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Mostly when it's not cooked to death. I do it on the grill and with a little salt it's delicious. Put six of them on two skewers. The skewers are parallel to each other going thru all six okra. As an appetizer one per person or two depending on what else is served. People who have had bad experience with 'Slimey" are so pleasantly surprised. Mine are so behind. Not even a blossom yet. DH says it's too early. But no sign of any fruit activity.


I have gone to recreations cooking schools in different places in Italy. One rub is: salt, pepper, garlic, fresh rosemary. You mix them together (put in a container that is not going to be affected by the salt - we have a wood one). I just leave it and let the garlic and rosemary taste/smell be absorbed into the salt and pepper. Then I rub it in. It is delicious.

I just have it sitting on my counter and replenish when necessary.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I cut the salt in my mixes as recommended by many of the responders to the recipes. I try to cut out salt as much as I can in my cooking.


Good idea. I must have no added salt because of ear troubles. It helps.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This site works KGP but you have to copy and paste it. It is so funny.


OH ...Kay. You are off your rocker CB! That is one of the weirdest things I've seen in a while. :-o

Here's short link for anyone who couldn't open the original one posted.

http://tinyurl.com/kvf6xp7


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> You Gals are beautiful!


You're one of us and you are too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie - what can I say. Your reporting is tops! I'm still proofing photos and I simply cannot keep up with your writings.

Hope your Dad and his computer is doing better and you as well.

Don't forgot to use the Aloe lotion on your sunburned belly ... see ya 'out' there!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as homemade seasonings are much better than those pkgs as they are also expensive.


 :thumbup: Yes - Thank you KC.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Has anyone heard the audio of Ms. Tuff talking down the armed young man at the GA elementary school. If you missed it, I hope you'll get a chance to hear it.
> 
> She was calm and kind. She empathized with the gunman, got him to put down his gun and surrender. She told him that he hadn't hurt anybody yet, and that he could get out of this safely. She told the police he only wanted to give up and go to the hospital. When he was ready for the police to get him, she told him in the kindest way that she loved him and was proud of him for putting down his gun.
> 
> ...


I did hear Ms. Tuff - she blessed me and so many! She was an angel that day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did hear Ms. Tuff - she blessed me and so many! She was an angel that day.


She was great, but did o bother to call anyone else's family who was killed this week that was white?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OH ...Kay. You are off your rocker CB! That is one of the weirdest things I've seen in a while. :-o
> 
> Here's short link for anyone who couldn't open the original one posted.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/kvf6xp7


Thats so nice of you to put Bump her kins Adver for her dance studio, wow she has pick up a lot of new dancers, and not just the two step kind either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Suggestion If you don't like my speeelling stacks does knots read them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are to funny. Boy couldn't I screw them up with a daily news report.
> How about today the President got up?? Tomorrow we expect the same thing. Oh wait he is going to be busy tomorrow, he is going to get up. :roll: :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway - hubby really loves your Zuc bread recipe. He enjoyed two slices this morning for his breakfast. Originally, he didn't want to try it as he didn't think he'd like it when he learned it was made with zucchini. Boy was he surprised! Thanks again - great recipe.

Hubby just asked me to make a loaf for him to take to his buds at work, so guess he bragged about it at work!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She can't be press Secretary she doesnt lie!
> 
> :roll: But she is a good reporter. :thumbup:


You got that correct. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I don't think she had anything to lose.


 :XD: Nuts anyone?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Local news:
new people moving in to town and business is blooming:

Knuts gal Photo shop is open for business:
Summer special:
Get your senior pictures taken before fall year book comes out. 
No not high school, Senior pixies for the senior center.

She does ask one thing of all. Please stop the What what did you say, I told you that an hour ago turn up your hearing aid, and no more yes when you don't even know what has been said. 
She gets disk con certed with all the yelling. (how's that for spelling)

Also Jor Mama is running for office, giving up other jobs.So get out and give her a vote for Mayor of the Righter Villiage. She should be noted as right she is always right.

RU Knuts has open a car repair shop and dinner (while you wait for car to be fix). Seem she can't and won't go left with new car and keeps crashing into cars when attempting left turns. Good for business don't ya know. 

Also new to the area Knots Crazy has open a spicy and I mean it is hot hot in the area shop. 
Only selling a pinch of cajun spice her owen recipe. You have to have proof of age ID card must be over 50 years young. 
She finial got hubby to understand not a pinch to the ladies but spice.Also has a lot of canning goods. 
On the nation news. Ja ner, and I am not lost Lucky Loo have made it to Calforya. Seen on the beach with surf boards and squirting 45's on swimming suit's. Watch out snarky ladies if you are in the way. 

Town of Righties filling up fast. Don't forget Bump her Kins dance studio party sat. Bring on the bling. Knots gal Photos will be doing the shots (no not that kind of shots, well you can never tell)for local news. Please Knots get there this time. 

Also who ever stoled the type for news print please return. Having a time hearing about typing errors as it is. Oh who cares this paper doesn't cost enough to care about what you think. We will be limiting Ed a tore e alls any way. To much waisted space . So all in the town of Righties do not need to worry and do not need to responsed if you catch my dirft. And believe you me as I can drift off.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I cut the salt in my mixes as recommended by many of the responders to the recipes. I try to cut out salt as much as I can in my cooking.


That is why I'll enjoy your seasoning mix recipes. I don't use any salt in my cooking or on the dinner table. Only when trying a new recipe to I add the salt; then usually eliminate the 2nd time around and never miss it so leave it out.

We love the Lays Half-the-Salt Potato Chips. It is hard to enjoy regularly salted snacks now as they all really seem too salty.

I've had to create my own mixes as we don't like the saltiness of packaged mixes.

Now I can make my own much closer to the original tastes we like! Thanks again for posting those blends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats so nice of you to put Bump her kins Adver for her dance studio, wow she has pick up a lot of new dancers, and not just the two step kind either.


That was one bizarre video. Had to be a gay man or transgender person as the "Queen." Creative but definitely strange ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> She was great, but did o bother to call anyone else's family who was killed this week that was white?


Now that I think upon that - no!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And you know what is NOT in them.


So true.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Suggestion If you don't like my speeelling stacks does knots read them.


O'tay.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now that I think upon that - no!


Obama is a racist.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I heard. One of my friends said hers were burned on the bottom. I haven't tried them yet but my sil works for Little Debbie . I think their version is pretty good. My favorite was the chocolate hostess cupcake. Are they on the market too?


Has anyone tried Tasty-Cakes? I love those but rarely eat them due to watching my calories. Not that you can tell!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have gone to recreations cooking schools in different places in Italy. One rub is: salt, pepper, garlic, fresh rosemary. You mix them together (put in a container that is not going to be affected by the salt - we have a wood one). I just leave it and let the garlic and rosemary taste/smell be absorbed into the salt and pepper. Then I rub it in. It is delicious.
> 
> I just have it sitting on my counter and replenish when necessary.


Wow thanks for the information I am really learned a lot last night. First the Okra now the spices.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Has anyone tried Tasty-Cakes? I love those but rarely eat them due to watching my calories. Not that you can tell!


No I have not. What makes them tastie???


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> No I have not. What makes them tastie???


eating them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is why I'll enjoy your seasoning mix recipes. I don't use any salt in my cooking or on the dinner table. Only when trying a new recipe to I add the salt; then usually eliminate the 2nd time around and never miss it so leave it out.
> 
> We love the Lays Half-the-Salt Potato Chips. It is hard to enjoy regularly salted snacks now as they all really seem too salty.
> 
> ...


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195097-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

